# League of Legends - DotA Reborn!



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

*League of Legends*

​


*FAQ (off the top of my head):*

*What is League of Legends?*
A MOBA from Riot Games.

*MOBA?*
Multiplayer Online Battle Arena. Like DotA.

*What's Defense of the Ancients (DotA)? *
A popular map/mod to Warcraft III, and what is considered the start of the MOBA genre (although it is predated by a couple other mods such as Aeon of Strife). Two bases with a series of paths between them. Each is line with defenses and constant waves of AI enemies smashing against each other. Players take roles of epic champions and fight to turn the tide and destroy the other base.

*Who's Riot Games?*


*Is LoL a strategy game? A MMO?*
Neither, although with elements of each. You only control one character unlike most strategy games, although in a similar style of control. The game is session-based with some persistent elements (unlike DotA).

*LoL? lol.*
LoL = League of Legends
lol = laugh out loud
|o| = a tie fighter

*Release Date?*
October 27th, 2009

*Free? Price? Monthly Fee?*
The game is microtransaction-based. It's free to play if you want, however you'll have to spend time to unlock new heroes to play and such. Optionally, you can pay money to unlock these things instantly. There is a $30 "box copy", which contains 20 heroes to start with and some other bonuses. There is a 2nd character pack for another $20 that will unlock another 20 characters. There is no monthly fee, and never will be a required fee of any kind. Each week 10 "random" champions are free to play for that week.

*Are there any other MOBA's?*
In addition to LoL and DotA, there is also Demigod (really might want to avoid that one) and HoN (Heroes of Newerth). 

HoN is developed as a direct clone of DotA, while LoL shares many of it's core gameplay elements while trying to be a bit more original. HoN is much more mature in it's development since it only recently went free-to-play and was more focused on improving the actual game early-on rather than just making money.

Funcom's Bloodline Champions plays similar to other MOBAs, albeit focused entirely on PvP combat and thus doesn't feature creeps/lanes/etc.

On the horizon are Valve's DotA 2 and Blizzard DotA (SC2 Mod).

Note: ALL the above are F2P games.

*Is LoL online only?*
Yes, although you can play a match with just bots.

*Are there clans?*
Riot's too busy making money off new champions.

*Will this run on my computer?*
Probably if it's not ancient. Anything in the past couple years can probably run it on all high settings.

Gameplay Mini-FAQ


			
				Pendragon said:
			
		

> There is an item shop next to your team's shrine - left click to open it. Or use the gold sack button in the bottom left.
> 
> There are 3 lanes where the primary action for Summoner's Rift (the default and only beta map) takes place - top, middle, and bottom. If you're confused about where to go, wait for minions to spawn from one of your inhibitors and follow the minions. Try to split your team evenly among the 3 lanes.
> 
> ...



Terms/Acronyms Mini-FAQ


> *lane* = the road like expanses that contain towers and lead to and from the bases
> *river* = The river which cuts across the map diagonally
> *jungle* = The mass of trees and paths that exist between the lanes
> *neutrals* = The creep-enemies who live in the jungle
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

Does this mean we can have Warcraft back?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2009)

As CMX said, I'd be very delighted if 8 out of 10 games on the screen weren't dotA games


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

System requirements?  If it takes more than Dota to run, I'm not interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

Zaru said:


> As CMX said, I'd be very delighted if *10* out of 10 games on the screen weren't dotA games


 Fixed.

I've had that happen a few times (granted it's rare).


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2009)

Why would it take LESS? Wc3 is 7 years old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

I've heard it both ways. But I see your point.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

No official requirements yet, but if you can play War3 with decent settings, I don't think you'll have any issues.

I play on a two-year old comp with everything turned up.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

So League is free, but you only start out with the basics and have to level up?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm also in the beta and would say that even in its current state the game is pretty fun.  I also am not typically a fan of DOTA type games, but the basic experience of loading up the browser, launching games, and playing them all works very well to say the least.



Wesley said:


> So League is free, but you only start out with the basics and have to level up?


It is like any DOTA game, but this one comes with some persistent stat tracking and experience point system.  With XP you level your "summoner" up and then get to distribute talent points in a number of trees which give benefits like +.66% critical strike rating or whatever.

Through leveling you also gain access to other skills and Runes or something, but I haven't played enough to get into those.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

The game isn't focused much on the level system though. Riot has stated that getting to lvl 30 (the cap) will be fairly quick (I'd figure a month or so). It won't be like grinding in a MMO or anything, it's more to ease you into the game and separate newer players from veterans.

And that system applies to everyone, not only free players. So far the only difference we're sure of between payed players and free players are the champions. Preorders get you almost all of the champions, while free players only get to select from a handful of random champions (apparently they're going to rotate the free-to-play ones each week). As you play you get IP (Influence Points) which can be used to permanently unlock champions (and I assume runes and other things).


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Sep 10, 2009)

Rofl, I just realized that I had a LoL beta key sitting in my mail for god knows how long. Might as well drop HoN for a while to test this out.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm in the HoN beta too. Really nice interface, really shiny game. But gameplay-wise I'll take LoL anyday. And HoN's shop interface is teeeeeeeerrrrrrrrriiiiibbbbbbllllllleeeeee. I rage'd at it.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

Is there a hero like the Alchemist?  A super tankie support hero with aspirations of carrydom?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

The alchemist reminds me a lot of Singed, who uses a similar style and abilities. Doesn't have the gold ability though, so a bit less of a carry. There are a couple other melee carries, although definitely not really tankie.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 10, 2009)

So besides improved interface and a few other things, why should I pay for a new game/dota clone when I still have WC3 and dota?

I mean if it's honestly a big improvement I'd be willing to give it a try, but I dunno for $30.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2009)

There are a ton of heroes, or it seems like a ton to me.  I don't know how many heroes DOTA originally had, but I can't imagine you wouldn't find a hero to suit you in LoL.

I prefer the ones with the LOW difficulty bars ;3


2Shea said:


> So besides improved interface and a few other things, why should I pay for a new game/dota clone when I still have WC3 and dota?
> 
> I mean if it's honestly a big improvement I'd be willing to give it a try, but I dunno for $30.


My understanding is that it is free to play.  Bonuses to those who pay.  Sounds exactly like what you would want.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

WW2

I bet this smug bastard is really f-ing annoying.  



Nmaster64 said:


> The alchemist reminds me a lot of Singed, who uses a similar style and abilities. Doesn't have the gold ability though, so a bit less of a carry. There are a couple other melee carries, although definitely not really tankie.



Do you have a link to Singed's profile?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

2Shea said:


> So besides improved interface and a few other things, why should I pay for a new game/dota clone when I still have WC3 and dota?


Um, because it's an improved DotA?

For me, it's a lot of the small things. Everyone can port back to base at any time (takes a few seconds), and you have the option of essentially starting the game with Boots of Travel. The shop interface is actually usable. And denying, a stupid, boring mechanic only in place due to limitations on the War3 engine, is out.

And there's a somewhat smaller % of assholes in the community compared to DotA or HoN.



2Shea said:


> I mean if it's honestly a big improvement I'd be willing to give it a try, but I dunno for $30.


Then don't pay a dime. Spending money is completely optional.



Wesley said:


> WW2
> 
> I bet this smug bastard is really f-ing annoying.



I just finished a game with him. 

Yes, he's pro at annoying. I'm not terribly good with him, although I'm trying to make him my 3rd main, after Tristana and Zilean. You can either stack AP and booby trap the map or stack attack speed and go DPS. There's a big debate as to which build is better...


Wow, some of those screens and videos are from really out-of-date builds...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Yes, he's pro at annoying. I'm not terribly good with him, although I'm trying to make him my 3rd main, after Tristana and Zilean. You can either stack AP and booby trap the map or stack attack speed and go DPS. There's a big debate as to which build is better...
> 
> 
> Wow, some of those screens and videos are from really out-of-date builds...



Trist seems like a potent nemesis for my prefered builds and fighting style.  Reason I like the Alchemist so much is his regeneration, since with a good amount of armor and lifesteal, he can effectively cancel out the highest dpsers in the game and completely ignore everyone else.  

Got a link to Singed so I can see what you really mean about him?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Trist seems like a potent nemesis for my prefered builds and fighting style.  Reason I like the Alchemist so much is his regeneration, since with a good amount of armor and lifesteal, he can effectively cancel out the highest dpsers in the game and completely ignore everyone else.


Oh...I know a guy for you...where is he...

WW2

I hate laneing against this guy as Trist. Can't harass him at all.



Wesley said:


> Got a link to Singed so I can see what you really mean about him?


I edited the last post with it earlier. Here it is again:
WW2


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Oh...I know a guy for you...where is he...
> 
> this
> 
> I hate laneing against this guy as Trist. Can't harass him at all.



Nah, not my type.  Heroes that regen through raw dps are fickle tanks.  Too vunerable to disables.



> I edited the last post with it earlier. Here it is again:
> this



This guy is what I'm talking about though.  If his insanity potion is as effective as chemical rage, we might be in business.  Hopefully it's a spammable ability.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

Never played him so I'm not sure of his ult cooldown. You can decrease your cooldowns up to 9% pregame with the mastery system, and probably 5%-10% using runes. There's a late-game item that decreases it 25% too. Cooldown decrease caps at 40% though.

My last game was a 2v2 with him on my team. He seemed to have it pretty often. He was definitely spamming that slow goo everywhere. Everyone builds him with Boots of Swiftness, he's probably in the top 3 fastest characters. It's GREAT w/ Fling. He'd just run over and toss enemies too me.

This game has a LOT of crowd control. I think it's more common than DotA. That's the one thing that kinda annoys me. I never play CC characters and it's always my bane.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> And there's a somewhat smaller % of assholes in the community compared to DotA or HoN.


I disagree.  My first two or three games were with the typical DOTA assholes who watch your every move and type in BIG LETTERS whenever you do anything that might not be what they think is the right thing to do.  Yeah, I'm not any good at the game yet, but what the fuck guys its a beta.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

That's why I said somewhat. DotA and HoN are worse, TRUST ME. Not sure what it is about MOBA communities being so unfriendly towards new players. I guess because it's easy for one bad player to ruin a game for the whole team...

Once the revamped matchmaking is in place hopefully it'll separate out the DotA vets from new players pretty quick.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah it isn't anything out of the ordinary for online games.  Just gets under my skin kuz I still suck at the game.  Looking forward to matchmaking.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

Your best bet is to start or join practice games saying "n00bs only" and don't play with anyone more than 10 levels ahead of you.

I never understand level 30's who join practice games and then complain about the guy who's obviously new to the game sucking. Idiots.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

How many people can play at a time?  I don't like less than 4vs4 in Dota.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 10, 2009)

The standard match is 5v5.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does this mean we can have Warcraft back?



Yes please, to much Dota. 

To bad I can't sign up for this, I actually wanted to try, but the beta is closed now. 

Is this a revamp of DoTA, or is it just a standard AoS, I would prefer if it is different, I wasn't a big fan of DoTA as far as AoS go, and I prefered the others before DoTA came out and took over everything.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 11, 2009)

Aeon of Strife, now that goes way back!

I enjoy LoL significantly more than DotA. It's taking its core mechanics but tries to branch out from it a bit, definitely moreso than HoN (which its creators have said is meant to be a direct clone).

Definitely sign up for the beta on their site, hopefully you'll get an invite soon. Maybe if none of my friends claim it I'll raffle my invite off here...

Edit: Yeah, just PM me your email address if you want a beta invite.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, if I have no PC gamer friends interested in a DoTA game, I could certainly give my friend key out here.  Gotta ask around first though.

Do sign up for the beta on your own if you are interested.  Couldn't hurt.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 11, 2009)

Best Buy hosted a chat w/ the LoL devs today. Here's the transcript:



> Dorothy-BBY: Welcome to our live chat with the creative minds of Riot Games who developered League of Legends. Please feel free to post your questions!
> 
> RiotGames: Hey guys! It's a pleasure to be here. We currently have Marc Merrill (President), Tom Cadwell (Design Director), Steve Snow (VP of Production), and Steve Mescon (Community Director) here to answer your questions.
> 
> ...



Also, update on specs. Someone on the beta forums said they got it running 30+FPS on a GeFORCE FX5500 (512MB) and 1GB of RAM. That's a 2003 video card, so I think any graphics card in the past 5 years should be able to handle it.

So yeah, it scales well.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 12, 2009)

So your Summoner is lvl capped at 30?  It's not possible to get all of the bonuses or runes in the game on a single summoner?  Like if I wanted to, I could buff tanking, but be unable to buff attack to the same degree or vice versa?


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks pretty good but I'm too late, closed beta.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 13, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So your Summoner is lvl capped at 30?  It's not possible to get all of the bonuses or runes in the game on a single summoner?  Like if I wanted to, I could buff tanking, but be unable to buff attack to the same degree or vice versa?



It'd be kind of silly if you could use every bonus in the game.

You can have 30 different runes equipped at lvl 30 though, so you could put on every type of rune. But the buffs would be pretty lame in every area. Like +.1% health and stuff. Generally you want to stack up everything in one or two things. I have one guy set to buff critical damage and chance, while I have another all in mana regen and cooldown reduction.


I have 3 invites I can give away to ppl.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 14, 2009)

> Help us build our Facebook following – grab your friends get them to be our fans. As soon as we get to 40,000 fans, every fan of the League of Legends page will get a Closed Beta Key.






You can also signup for this promo, it's apparently free and comes with a beta key.

mnorth


I have 2 keys left too...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 15, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 15, 2009)

Send me your email if you want one.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 15, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Send me your email if you want one.



Upwes@yahoo.com

Will my summoner be killed after Beta closes?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 16, 2009)

Great interview here:
this.

Wesley: lol @ "killed". Not exactly. It sounds like your stats are just gonna get reset.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 22, 2009)

What, no beta?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 23, 2009)

Huh? Did you never get the invite? Got sent forever ago...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 23, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Huh? Did you never get the invite? Got sent forever ago...



Unless it read Free Penis Enlargement in the subject, no, I didn't get it.

If you wouldn't mind, try again please.  Upwes@yahoo.com

I hope LoL doesn't hate on tankers like the latest version of Dota does.  I like being practically invincible.


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 6, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I hope LoL doesn't hate on tankers like the latest version of Dota does.  I like being practically invincible.



No, it doesn't. Although, the less tanky tanks are better at it. Like Tryndamere.
Built properly and given the proper situation, he can kill an entire time with Mighty Cleave. Oh, and then he can make him self literally invincible for six second when he's done. Alister is another good tank just for the sheer size of beef you can throw on him and his aoe stun.

My favorite Champion is Gangplank. lolcrits.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 7, 2009)

Tanks, IMO, are OP at the moment. Well not tanks so much as just stacking health items in general.

A well-built tank can take out people up to 5 levels higher. It's ridiculous. They can pretty much only be killed by 3+ people ganks.



Fulcata said:


> My favorite Champion is Gangplank. lolcrits.


This. I decided to try him out back on Pirate day, which happened to be RIGHT after a patch where his gun got lolbuffed.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 7, 2009)

I prefer being thick skinned to being meaty.  It makes regeneration more effective.  Although, I know at least one hero is designed to specifically counter regeneration, while others ignore armor.  Kind of makes meat tanking the method of preference, unless there are numerous percent based attacks in the game.


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 7, 2009)

There really aren't. However, there is an item that increases your damage dealt by 2% of your maximum health. Must have for meat shields.

And an item I use on Gangplank. lol.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 7, 2009)

How about evasion/accuracy /buffs/debuffs?


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 7, 2009)

Wesley said:


> How about evasion/accuracy /buffs/debuffs?



There is no accuracy. All attacks have a 100% chance to hit, unless they're manually targeted. However, there are items to increase your dodge. Also, almost everyone has a buff of some sort, and probably 50% of the Champions have a de-buff. The majority affecting attack and run speed, although there are a couple armor and magic resistance de-buffs.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 7, 2009)

What I meant was there a debuff that causes an enemy to miss?  Like Panda's Brew from Dota?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 8, 2009)

Link removed

Interesting stuff. The team putting LoL together is even more epic than I realized. Not only Guinsoo and Pendragon, but a designer a from Warcraft III itself, and an ex-Wizards of the Coast guy.

Link removed


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2009)

Is there a detailed website I can perform number crunching off of?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I examined the site.  I just wish I knew how attack power increased or how armor/magic resists works in the game exactly.  Like in Dota, every point of armor reduces an enemy attack by 6%.  Getting 50 or so armor reduces enemy attacks by 3/4s.  In Lol though, it's possible to increase it by hundreds of points.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2009)

I never did get my invite.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2009)

Ugh, the epic monster makes Roshan look like a pebble.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2009)

Won my first game.  Or rather, my teammates won it.  They were all level 30 while I was level 2.  That matchmaking doesn't seem to work so well.  

Not entirely sure how you're supposed to get runes without the grabbag.  I played a few practice games and have gained a level, but no runes were rewarded.  How's it work?


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 9, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Won my first game.  Or rather, my teammates won it.  They were all level 30 while I was level 2.  That matchmaking doesn't seem to work so well.
> 
> Not entirely sure how you're supposed to get runes without the grabbag.  I played a few practice games and have gained a level, but no runes were rewarded.  How's it work?



It hasn't been implemented yet. Right now you have to use the grab bag, but you'll be able to earn or buy them in after the official release. Keep in mind it is still in closed beta.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 9, 2009)

I like DotA the way it is, I am enjoying HoN beta (even if it's unbalanced) and since Icefrog has joined Valve I'm pretty sure I can say fuck you to both of these and just play epic DotA on steam


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2009)

Icefrog joined Valve? What is this I don't even


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 9, 2009)

^Whats wrong with that?
Or is it just the typical ''baaw, dota ruined my wc3'' ?

Haven't tried this yet, did try HoN and I liked it halfway... I'm probably better off quitting dota altogether though...


----------



## Wesley (Oct 9, 2009)

Jumping right into league from dota hasn't been a problem at all for me.  Less than a day on the job and I'm holding my own against summoners more than 7 times my levels.  Can hardly wait to see how I do when I'm level 30.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Icefrog joined Valve? What is this I don't even


----------



## Wesley (Oct 9, 2009)

Man, even with the grabbag getting the runes I want is next to impossible.  Like it's easy to get armor on level up seals, but despite over a thousand runes used, I haven't once picked up a Mark or Glyph.  I hope Runes aren't completely random when the game is released, but it's going to be a bit frustrating not being able to build my summoner if I have to combine 10000 runes to get the ten I want.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks.  I thought Magic Resis was basically like armor only it's for magic.  I like how they've stream lined everything.  No 33-88 damage or anything like that.  What damage you have is what damage you deal.  Makes last hitting much easier.

Actually, if what this thing says is true, I may just try stacking Warden Mails.  It's cheap.  Second highest armor value in the game.  Has a nice passive that would work perfectly with a kiter.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 9, 2009)

Big success!  Warden Mail stacking worked like a charm.  Just wish I could be sure that the passive stacked.  I like me Armordillo.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 10, 2009)

> Wut? DotA will never be on Steam regardless of anything...



Says who? Blizzard doesn't own DotA. In fact they are desperate for people to recreate it on SC2. Icefrog joined Valve, he made a blog post about finally being able to have the tools needed. He could make a DotA on steam, charge 15 bucks (half of what the rip offs/LoL) is charging and then just have free updates. It would be very successful, especially if he stopped updating DotA on WC3 which he would most likely do. I doubt his getting  a team of developers is so he can continue to update a game on an outdated engine.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2009)

Just got 5 new invites, anyone still looking to get in beta?




Jotun said:


> Says who? Blizzard doesn't own DotA. In fact they are desperate for people to recreate it on SC2. Icefrog joined Valve, he made a blog post about finally being able to have the tools needed. He could make a DotA on steam, charge 15 bucks (half of what the rip offs/LoL) is charging and then just have free updates. It would be very successful, especially if he stopped updating DotA on WC3 which he would most likely do. I doubt his getting  a team of developers is so he can continue to update a game on an outdated engine.



You think he's going to try to recreate DotA outside of the War3 engine? He's not going to start that project with HoN and LoL about, it's no small endeavor. It's not like he can just port the game, he has to completely separate the game from War3, mainly in the sense of recreating all the assets.

HoN *is* the non-War3 version of DotA, you're not going to get anything closer, even if an "official" DotA project was started.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2009)

Send to me.

overlord_LaharL@mail.com

maybe there was mistake in the name you typed. o.o


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Send to me.
> 
> overlord_LaharL@mail.com
> 
> maybe there was mistake in the name you typed. o.o


Tried to invite you and got "The user is already in the beta, or is already invited by someone else."


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Tried to invite you and got "The user is already in the beta, or is already invited by someone else."



So I got invited, but can't get the message. 

Try my other email.

Gaaraofthedesert@mail.com


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 10, 2009)

"Your Email has been sent successfully"

Get on that shit.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 10, 2009)

This game isn't anywhere near as foriving as Dota when it comes to being a man down.  Four vs five in Dota, that's doable.  Team has more gold/exp so you can make up for having a man down, however, not in Lol.  If someone leaves or goes afk, you're probably not going to win.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2009)

They're workin' on figuring out how to balance teams when people leave. At first they did the gold thing like DotA, but apparently it was a bit much...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> "Your Email has been sent successfully"
> 
> Get on that shit.



I still didn't get, maybe mail accounts don't work.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe you should get off shitty mail service and onto something real people use, like Gmail.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2009)

Mail has always worked really well for me, and they have huge storage.

I may make a hotmail account just for this though.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Mail has always worked really well for me, and they have huge storage.
> 
> I may make a hotmail account just for this though.


GMAIL FOOL


----------



## Wesley (Oct 11, 2009)

Had my first carryish game.  I'm maining Ramius and this was the first time I managed to get my build order completed.  

4 Warden Mails (I think the passive stacks, but I'm not sure)
1 Frozen Heart
1 Force of Nature

I had certain members of the enemy team laughing.  One guy said it was ridiculious, but effective.  They just couldn't kill me!  It was so funny.  Good thing my team were very good at ganking though.  Even with Ramius's passive, dealing damage to the enemy was something I wasn't particularly good at.  Usually I'd initiate/chase, bump into enemy, taunt the enemy, use my shell and ult.  Standard combo really.  Often times I'd chase down several enemies during a team battle.  Taunt is definiently Ramius's strongest ability.  It's cheap, has a low cooldown, and it's perfect for protecting teammates.  Oh, I just love it.  I can hardly wait til I'm level 30 and am able to complete my rune sets once they introduce the new system.  I'll be practically unstoppable.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Just got 5 new invites, anyone still looking to get in beta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's also not like he's doing this alone, I also didn't say it would be coming out right away. The only thing keeping it from coming out would be the engine. Everything else liked models/items/names etc is trivial. I find it odd how you can't accept a non WC3 dota from Icefrog, but can accept HoN.

Think about it logically.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> GMAIL FOOL



Fine Gmail. 

sephirothsamamasamune@gmail.com


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2009)

@Sephiroth: Sent



Jotun said:


> It's also not like he's doing this alone, I also didn't say it would be coming out right away. The only thing keeping it from coming out would be the engine. Everything else liked models/items/names etc is trivial. I find it odd how you can't accept a non WC3 dota from Icefrog, but can accept HoN.
> 
> Think about it logically.



HoN _is_ a direct clone of DotA. They've _said_ that. They changed the "trivial" stuff, but otherwise it _is_ DotA. So why would Icefrog just make it again? There's no logic in anyone cloning DotA anymore, at least not directly.

With HoN and LoL around, I can't see him completely wasting the time, money, and effort on such a project. I would expect something more original, DotA/MOBA or not.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok I got it thanks. :ho

I shouldn't of used my regular mail account on my sign up, now I have to talk to a moderator.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm interested in the beta.


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 11, 2009)

I have five still as well. First five people to pm me will get them, at my discretion.
Also. We need to have an NF match.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 11, 2009)

How do I find out what my betakey is?  I want to register on their forum and ask some questions.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2009)

Wesley said:


> How do I find out what my betakey is?  I want to register on their forum and ask some questions.



Should be in your invite email.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, I was able to get in.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh wow I realized I haven't played DotA in nearly five years.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 12, 2009)

Seems like no matter what I do, I maintain a 50/50 win/loss record.  At least I'm getting closer to perfecting Rammus.  I recieved a compliment in game that my oppenent had never seen Taunt used so well.  I guess not using boots makes has helped alot with my timing.  Kind of like having a handicap and becoming better for it.


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 12, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Seems like no matter what I do, I maintain a 50/50 win/loss record.  At least I'm getting closer to perfecting Rammus.  I recieved a compliment in game that my oppenent had never seen Taunt used so well.  I guess not using boots makes has helped alot with my timing.  Kind of like having a handicap and becoming better for it.



Rammus is a handful to fight against if he's well played.

Personally, the top three characters I hate playing against are Ryze (mid-game when he can down anyone in the map in a matter of a second), Fiddlesticks (late game), and a well played Master Yi.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2009)

I finally got my account ready, can't wait to play. 

I hope I only get minor lag, wonder who will be my favorite hero. 

Edit:
Played a couple matches, pretty fun, I like the Robot best so far.

I tried Fiddlesticks first, didn't do well, but I did great with the Zerg guy.


----------



## Fulcata (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone want to play sometime?
Post your summoner name


----------



## Wesley (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, I can't play anymore.  My video card has crapped out on me and I don't have the money to buy a new one.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, I fucked up the windows partition on my laptop, so, even if I barely touched LoL as it was, I won't be going anywhere near it until I decide to reinstall windows.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2009)

> JOIN THE LEAGUE OF LEGENDS BETA
> 
> Open Beta starts now, League of Legends Pre-Season to Kick-Off October 27th
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 27, 2009)

GAME IS OUT

Double XP for collector's edition buyers.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 27, 2009)

Like officially out?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, like you can find it on store shelves out.


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Oct 28, 2009)

And like we can't play with our free beta accounts anymore?

So...

IYO, LoL > HoN? Can you elaborate?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 1, 2009)

Kaito Sageko said:


> And like we can't play with our free beta accounts anymore?



TEH GAME IS FREE

Buying has it's perks, but you don't actually ever have to pay a dime if you don't want to. It'll just take you longer to unlock everything. So your beta account still works.



Kaito Sageko said:


> IYO, LoL > HoN? Can you elaborate?


I'm actually going to quote someone from the LoL forums:


> I was in both betas (LoL and HoN), and played Dota for years (even made ACs). But LoL just won, because of the much better atmosphere, and more chill (not easier) gameplay.



Gamasutra actually did an article about how the LoL community is better than the HoN one:


----------



## Jotun (Nov 5, 2009)

12/20 LoL games filled with leavers. That and teams stacking Blind, rune whoring etc killed the game for me. I'll leech HoN for as long as I can.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2009)

Jotun said:


> 12/20 LoL games filled with leavers. That and teams stacking Blind, rune whoring etc killed the game for me. I'll leech HoN for as long as I can.



Uhhhhh, runes aren't in the game atm, shop is closed...and stacking blind? Exhaust and Teemo's darts are the only common sources of that, and most people don't run Exhaust.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

i played the beta. fun game but needs balancing i think. maybe i need to get better


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

leetlegit said:


> i played the beta. fun game but needs balancing i think. maybe i need to get better


A highly competitive online game you played in its beta stage was unbalanced?  No way.

This was supposed to be Dragon Age weekend, but all I'm playing is fucking League of Legends.  What the fuck I thought I didn't like this game.

Found a hero I like finally.  Sion I think is his name.  I'm not serious enough about this game to care if he is over or under powered, but he's a fucking G.  Especially if I buy whatever axe gives me splash damage.  Mowin down them creeps.

Played with my brother and a friend of his which is probably why I enjoyed my time with this game finally.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2009)

I've seen some pretty beast Sion's. He can get absurdly tanky.

I hope I can get to 30 while I still have my XP boost...requires a lot more games than they originally implied...


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Just got my second win out of seven games.  Finally hit level 18 (the cap) and ended with a 5 kills 10 deaths.  A good ratio in my eyes ;3  It was a really good game and through a series of well executed team attacks we finally managed to kill the whole other team off and move in to destroy their shit while they were respawning.

I'm not supposed to like this game 

Added Nmaster64 which I will assume is you.  My username is agemyth.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 26, 2009)

Had an amazing Thanksgiving morning game today.  Went 14-10 which would be my best to date.  Store and Champion Rotation have been implemented.  Thankfully, Sion is on this week's rotation and with one more game I will be able to purchase him permanently.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm lvl 13 - ID is Ivanfield, you guys can add me if you want 

so far purchased; Teemo, Tristina and Ashe.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 12, 2010)

So... Yeah.  I suddenly find myself in the company of a dedicated gaming crew again which I haven't experienced like this since late high school .  I don't quite know how it happened, but we have an active group of five who play almost every night now.  Game is stupid fun.

Also just hit my 100th game played milestone.  My win/loss record is 54/46.  By my standards, anything positive is great, so I'm happy with that.  It will be more positive as we go on I believe since this group has just gotten in its groove.

Teemo is my main at the moment.  There is no greater feeling in LoL than giving people the mushroom.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 12, 2010)

If only I could get my card mixed...

I was enjoying the big void monster.  He, as near as I could figure, was the best tank/support in the game.  Great AoE spells, massive number of hps, powerful nuker.  Real shame that I can't play anymore.


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2010)

Are the heroes balanced? I find that one of the most important things, cuz in dota the heroes were [more of less] balanced. Granted a pro Undying/Admiral will wipe the floor with most


----------



## Kobe (Jan 13, 2010)

Champions and spells are too powerful in this game... Especially, if you do the right items.. for example you can enhance critical chance and make it even 100 %, I've done it a couple of times.. and you can also enhance the power of spells by something called ability power.. Mages are not inferior at top level like they are in DotA.. They can definitely take team kill and walk away..

I'm Lvl 30 right now.. Mostly using Tristana, IMO she's the most powerful one, especially in early levels.. 174 Win, 133 Loss is my record for now.. I can't count how many first blood I got with her..

 Feel free to ask anything about the game, I'll try to help.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2010)

If this ever gets to my local Internet Cafe's then I might give it a shot!


----------



## Higawa (Jan 13, 2010)

I might give it a try!

I´m a huge dota fan


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Are the heroes balanced? I find that one of the most important things, cuz in dota the heroes were [more of less] balanced. Granted a pro Undying/Admiral will wipe the floor with most


Balance is never perfect and is an ever changing thing in multiplayer games, but I would say LoL is satisfyingly balanced.  I always feel like the better team wins at the end of a match.

There's no reason not to give LoL a try since it is free to play


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 16, 2010)

What the fuuck.  My team has been losing a lot in the past couple days.  So stupid 

Bought Teemo finally.  I really want to drop some real money on this game now.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 16, 2010)

I quit this game because I was sick of not getting a full game for $50...


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 16, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> What the fuuck.  My team has been losing a lot in the past couple days.  So stupid
> 
> Bought Teemo finally.  I really want to drop some real money on this game now.



Teemo - My alltime favourite hero. You just have to like his anti-gang shrooms of doom and destruction


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 16, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I quit this game because I was sick of not getting a full game for $50...


I haven't spent a dime on this game and have gotten over 80 hours of entertainment.    Thats way more time than I get out of most retail games.


Evul Overload said:


> Teemo - My alltime favourite hero. You just have to like his anti-gang shrooms of doom and destruction


Fa sho.

Still getting our asses handed to us.  Dunno how the hell we managed to get 10 wins in a row a few days ago with the way we are playing now.  I guess that could be the matchmaking system kicking in?  Shit sucks


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I haven't spent a dime on this game and have gotten over 80 hours of entertainment.    Thats way more time than I get out of most retail games.
> 
> Fa sho.
> 
> Still getting our asses handed to us.  Dunno how the hell we managed to get 10 wins in a row a few days ago with the way we are playing now.  I guess that could be the matchmaking system kicking in?  Shit sucks



Well, the matchmaking system is pretty neat if you ask me. I've currently got exactly 50/50 stats, something every matchmaking should provide.

Are you using the US or Europe version of LoL, btw?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 17, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Well, the matchmaking system is pretty neat if you ask me. I've currently got exactly 50/50 stats, something every matchmaking should provide.
> 
> Are you using the US or Europe version of LoL, btw?


Yeah, 50/50 is ideal for fairness, but of course I want to be rolling fools harder than that.  I guess at the same time I don't want to be matched against fools who would roll me that hard, so whatever I guess the matchmaking works.

I play on the US client.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 17, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah, 50/50 is ideal for fairness, but of course I want to be rolling fools harder than that.  I guess at the same time I don't want to be matched against fools who would roll me that hard, so whatever I guess the matchmaking works.
> 
> I play on the US client.



Too bad, I play on the European client. Anyway, sometimes I wonder how the ELO is calculated. I played today and got in a team with someone who didn't know that you could buy items. On level 20


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 17, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I haven't spent a dime on this game and have gotten over 80 hours of entertainment.    Thats way more time than I get out of most retail games.



I spent $30 and want it back. They want another $30 just to get the rest of the heroes, including quite a few I want.

The IP prices are just way way too high.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2010)

Why not just earn them through games?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, this runs like crap on my crap computer.

Once my new one is up and running, this is the second thing I am going to play, after L4D2.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Why not just earn them through games?


If you want every single character then spending IP on them would be ridiculously time consuming.  You also wouldn't be able to spend that IP on runes.  I've only spent IP on four characters and the rest has gone to runes, but I can understand if some people are annoyed by not having access to all the heroes.

It is a free to play game though, so while you have the option to buy the occasional character with IP those who "need" to have everyone have to pay the price.

Just had what might be my best game yet simply due to the fact that I had no deaths.  I'm usually more of a support for other carries with my stun, but tore those fools up this time.

Unfortunately for me, they surrendered as soon as the timer hit twenty-five minutes


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I started playing when every hero was still available and got enough Ip to buy myself a Teemo as soon as the store was open. I am in general more of a one trick pony, I mostly play as Teemo or Twitch. And I only spend some IP on ruens in the beginning and waited till I was lvl 20 zo buy myself the best runes. I still have 6k IP left and will start buying all other heroes now as time goes by....


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Why not just earn them through games?



It would probably take over a year of solid play to unlock all the characters.

I personally don't consider the game free-to-play. It basically just seems like a decent demo of the game. I was really supportive of the game and model 'til they revealed 6000+ IP for one f'ing champion, and $50 for a pack that still leaves out any newer champion.

The game is good, but it's insulting to me for Riot to act like LoL is worth more than most full retail games.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 22, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> It would probably take over a year of solid play to unlock all the characters.



I put in at least that much play into Dota, and while I did play every hero at least once, I only committed myself to a handful.

It's not Pokemon.  Specialize in the type of hero(s) you enjoy and ignore the rest.  You can also read up on heroes to get an idea of whether or not they suit your style.  You're not obligated to try out a new hero.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 22, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I put in at least that much play into Dota, and while I did play every hero at least once, I only committed myself to a handful.
> 
> It's not Pokemon.  Specialize in the type of hero(s) you enjoy and ignore the rest.  You can also read up on heroes to get an idea of whether or not they suit your style.  You're not obligated to try out a new hero.



/Signed.

And there're still the campion rotations that enable you to text several heroes. 
Though I agree that 6k IP for Blitzcrank & other great heroes is just a joke. 3k should be maximum.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Specialize in the type of hero(s) you enjoy and ignore the rest.  You can also read up on heroes to get an idea of whether or not they suit your style.  You're not obligated to try out a new hero.



That's just _not_ my style. Sure I'll end up with a few favorites I'll play the most, but in any character-based game like this my style is variety. I generally like to change characters every match or two.

I don't go into obsessive mode like most gamers do. I don't specialize in getting good at certain games and I don't seriously specialize in certain characters. I like to change things up constantly.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 22, 2010)

I can see how the grind would deter someone new to the genre.  It's not like I knew who or what exactly I wanted to play when I first started with Dota.  Free League would probably be better for experienced players who are set in their ways.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems there are bonuses if you refer someone the game and if that person reaches lvl10.. 

for example, for each 5 successful referral, you get 3-day IP Bonus and for the first 10 referral, a Tier 3 champion.. for 100, Collector's Pack etc etc.

for those who wants to play, if you use the link I posted, I'd appreciate it.. I'm wondering if they are keeping their promises..


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont play this game on a crap computer, anyway Im looking for someone to game with. Im level 30 - have over 300 wins and I can use most characters well.

My account name is PiGs for anyone that wants to play.

@stumpy - thanks for giving me the link to the thread, oddly I couldnt find it in search when i first made my other thread.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm back!  I'm using my old card (a X300 Radeon ).  My settings are as low as they can go, but I'm back!  Won my first game, they didn't even stand a chance, but I'm back! 

Lots of things are different.  Especially the runes.  Seems like they just got rid of all the armor and health regeneration runes, except in the yellow department.  I liked to stack armor too...

Ah, well, I'm back, so I'm happy.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome back to the Summoner's Rift.  I've been a much more casual player after I hit 100 wins.  Still not level 30 yet either, but still fun to hop in a game here and there.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Feb 19, 2010)

Was very into this game for 2 months but then it got boring. 

I reached level 27 with 120+ wins.

Matchmaking in this game is a JOKE.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2010)

Cho'Gath gonna getcha!  

3 wins so far.   Matchmaking might be a bit of a joke.  I can't say the opposition has been particularly fierce, but I'm technically a low-level player even if I'm probably one of the better kind.  Years of dota and all that.

As for "getting bored", well, I can't say there were times I didn't become bored (frustrated really) of Dota, but I always went back after a few months to a year.  Not this time though.  The nerf to tanking in Dota made it boring for me.  League gives me lots of tanking options, powerful options.  It's so good.

I'm well on my way to buying my first champion and looking forward to the Nightmare Cho'Gath skin.

Hopefully the competitive scene will start soon.  Not to mention replays.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2010)

Like I've mentioned before here, matchmaking seems to work with me and my team.

I would really like to see them release the fucking 3v3 map already, but I suppose I understand if they feel it needs a ridiculous amount of balancing to be on par with Summoner's Rift since that has essentially been THE dota map for years.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2010)

FUCK BALANCING

It'd balance out quicker if they just let people PLAY THE DAMN THING w/o a huge ass experience penalty...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> FUCK BALANCING
> 
> It'd balance out quicker if they just let people PLAY THE DAMN THING w/o a huge ass experience penalty...



I think the idea is that they want experienced players, who wouldn't care about exp, to be on it for testing.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> FUCK BALANCING
> 
> It'd balance out quicker if they just let people PLAY THE DAMN THING w/o a huge ass experience penalty...


I thought you hated this game anyway


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I thought you hated this game anyway



I'm expressing that.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I'm expressing that.



If I could buy you skins and heroes with IP after I've finished with my own stuff, I would.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 19, 2010)

there needs to be a ban system or people should be able to vote on kicking others.. I hate noobs who are playing with champs for the first time in regular games.. there are training games for that ffs.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2010)

Why would you play in a training game that gives you no XP? There's actually _anti-incentive_ to train.

'Course that'd be a non-issue if the matchmaking worked.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 19, 2010)

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2010)

Been getting the tar beaten out of me these last couple games.  Team still won, but I mostly dragged them down.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Why wouldn't you?



There's huge IP/XP penalties if you play practice/training games. So nobody, ESPECIALLY newer players, end up wanting to waste their time with it. Might as well just jump into real games, even if you get wiped you'll get more stuff out of it...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2010)

Btw, it's a double IP weekend.  Meaning your Influence Points will be doubled after every match.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 20, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> There's huge IP/XP penalties if you play practice/training games. So nobody, ESPECIALLY newer players, end up wanting to waste their time with it. Might as well just jump into real games, even if you get wiped you'll get more stuff out of it...



.............................

It's because of people like you games are ruined..

noobs.

If you don't want to waste XP/IP so much, then create a game named "Trying Champions" and get 3-5 players and roll on.. You'll lose only % 50 of it.

btw you might wonder what lvl I am.. lvl 30 and 280 win.. maybe you can understand my concern even a little.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 20, 2010)

Turned lvl 22 yesterday.
But for some reason my internet connection sucks when I play the game since yesterday so I can't farm IP 

Does anyone of you play assasins with defense mastership? It rocks if you get only attack runes.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2010)

Kobe said:


> You'll lose only % 50 of it.



A waste of time is a waste of time.

Don't blame the n00bs who are just being efficient, blame poor matchmaking and Riot for being retarded.

With your record you should never get paired with anyone who's played less than 200 games...


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 20, 2010)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> Was very into this game for 2 months but then it got boring.
> 
> I reached level 27 with 120+ wins.
> 
> Matchmaking in this game is a JOKE.



Definately agreed :/

As for the matchmaking, i got 383 wins now and there simply arent enough people online sometimes to match everything evenly. This is why I liked the old warcraft and starcraft way of matchmaking, allowing people to make their own matches and etc. So it doesnt matter if your good or bad before you enter - because you CHOSE to make that game or join it. No one else is to blame but the people who join a game who lose. 
What was also nice is there was for a while (and still so on wcIII) a ladder system which gave incentive for people to try to become better or compete vs better people.
As for the 200 win or more thing, Ive played with people who have over 400 wins and they arent that good... They just play a lot. You dont need to be GOOD to have a lot of wins, playing as a team player though and not dying... now thats a different story. It "supposedly" is based off of level... It tries to match people who are similar levels together. But then again ill play a game with a level 5 and a level 14 on my team while the other teams a full premade of level 30's. The reason why I dont mind this is, because its always a chance for you to get better. YES ITS ANNOYING having noobs and tards in the team, but if you play well anyway, that doesnt make YOU any less of a player. As for the low levels, sometimes they actually arent bad - some get a grasp of the game (rarely though) because they played DoTA before. How is a person suppose to get better if they dont play better players? If you play  people who suck all the time, your gonna remain at the same level of play that you were before.

Another reason why I dont think they'll fully fix the pairing system, is because of this.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2010)

I really don't see how anyone that played Dota for years can complain about Legends.  There isn't a matchmaking system for Dota.  At best, you can name your games "pros" and hope a noob doesn't stealth in.  Banlists don't work because anyone can just start a new Battle.net account and besides, they're kind of obnoxious and discouraging.

And while the servers might screw up on League, you won't be waiting ten, twenty minutes for an AP game to appear either.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2010)

Matchmaking is probably the single biggest reason I can tolerate this game.  Trying to play dota on WCIII or even joining a game in Heroes of Newerth takes fucking forever because of elitist assholes who need everyone in their games to meet their ridiculous requirements.

On LoL it typically takes less than a minute to be matched with 9 other players and just over a minute to pick champions and builds and you are in a game just like that.  For me, that is far more important that some kind of impossible matchmaking system that always gives me the kind of matches I want.

I feel like playing right now, but none of my friends are online


----------



## Wesley (Feb 23, 2010)

This bites.  I think because I lost a few games, the matchmaker is pairing me up with noobs instead of people that are at my own level.  I keep getting morons on my team even though I usually perform well.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 24, 2010)

Patch day.  Seems like I'm taking another break from the game for a while.



Give me a fucking Sion skin already


----------



## Wesley (Feb 24, 2010)

Mortekaiser is so cool.  He even sounds like a heavy metal band when he's using his abilities.  Like a guitar.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm closing in on my goal of inflicintg ten million magic damage with Cho'Gath.  I'm also close to having had taken five million in damage.  What this game needs is tropies for achievements.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 2, 2010)

So, I'm going to submit a pic with myslfl posing in the forest. With an axe. And a corpsepaint. And a banner featuring Mordekaiser.
Goddamn, this must look ridiculous.







Mordekaiser's still worth it


----------



## Wesley (Mar 2, 2010)

Level 20!  New runes are great.  Can hardly wait until I'm level 21 for that final defense bonus.  The strongest tank, let them break their arrows and disperse their spells on my armored hide!


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm two games away from my 150th.  I'm 73/75 and I would like to have it 75/75.  I have to win the next two games for that to happen though.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I wasn't able to win my 150th game.  Had two feeders on my team and a Nunu with delusions of grandeur.  Put up a good fight, but we just couldn't do anything other than defend.  I've attained a 50/50 win/loss ratio as well, so I'm happy.

Won my 151st though and leveled up to 21.  I've atained the final defense mastery and am probably more powerful now than ever.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2010)

Grats on your good progress.  I've been sitting in the late 20's for what seems like ages.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Grats on your good progress.  I've been sitting in the late 20's for what seems like ages.



Yeah, I just had a great game.  The opposing team just quit out of frustration at not being able to knock out our towers.  Between Fortify and Teleport, I was EVERYWHERE.  Global Defense Cho'Gath.  Command and Conquer!  

If the enemy team formed up, I'd move to their lane.  If they split up, I roamed and assisted in ganks.  They couldn't do anything about me, because I was so damn hard to kill!  And they'd scatter whenever I ate one of them!  Like ants!


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2010)

Mundo goes where he pleases!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2010)

Though I am still pretty much on a LoL break, I played a couple games as Mundo the other day and enjoyed it.  Fucking knives are OP.

I would really like to see my whole team get Fortify as one of their summoner spells and coordinate that shit well.  If it hurts the team in the end, it would at least be fucking hilarious at times.

I'm usually the only person in my games with the spell .  I don't know why, kuz Fortify is pretty awesome.  Most people probably prefer to have room for Heal and Blink and shit so they can help themselves instead of the whole team ;(


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2010)

Flash is for pussies.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2010)

Good news!  I just realised that I haven't had my 150th game with Cho'Gath yet!  It's 74/75 with him.  If I win my next game, I'll be able to fullfill my goal of a 50/50 win/loss ratio for my 150th match!  Wish me luck!

Edit: I won!  It was an arranged game with someone that introduced themselves to me.  Bit a stomp really, but a win's a win!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> I'm usually the only person in my games with the spell .  I don't know why, kuz Fortify is pretty awesome.  Most people probably prefer to have room for Heal and Blink and shit so they can help themselves instead of the whole team ;(



Fortify needs to last longer.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 4, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Fortify needs to last longer.



Or towers need to be smarter.  They take forever to aquire a new target.

P.S. 1000 kills, 1000 assists, 10 million magic damage.  I am putting up my Cho'Gath and now it's hammer time!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 4, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Or towers need to be smarter.  They take forever to aquire a new target.
> 
> P.S. 1000 kills, 1000 assists, 10 million magic damage.  I am putting up my Cho'Gath and now it's hammer time!


In case you weren't aware, towers only attack you/enemies when either there aren't any creep to shoot or if a champion friendly with the tower is attacked by an enemy champion.  Dunno if that made sense, but you probably already know.  Isn't a matter of being "smarter" or whatever though.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm now level 30 with a 20 win lead over my losses.  Alot of those were me just me goofing around though.  Fun times.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 16, 2010)

what the fuck lol. I hit 27 a couple nights ago. Barely playing at all still.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm the strongest! /Cirno

Almost have enough money to buy Morde.  I'm looking forward to seeing how to fight without any form of CC and only via attrition.  A caster that effectively lifesteals using their spells.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 28, 2010)

10 game winning streak and 5 wins away from a 50 win surplus.  

Morde's a beast.  I know people don't like how he doesn't have any CC, but his play-style is wonderful to me.  I can easily lane against two people with an even chance of killing one or both of them.  An aggressive, nuke spamming tank, I love it!  Not having to worry about mana sure is nice.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2010)

God I wish I could take the money I put in LoL and put it towards HoN right now...


----------



## Wesley (Mar 30, 2010)

But can HoN heroes cut a rug?  I don't think so!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F0xFBJlyeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2010)

Only if you preorder before the open beta tomorrow...

...hence why I wanted my $30 back... :/


----------



## Wesley (Apr 1, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Only if you preorder before the open beta tomorrow...
> 
> ...hence why I wanted my $30 back... :/



You need to pre-order to get the dance animations?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been corrected. It would announce it to everyone if you danced over someone you just killed. The taunt itself everyone has.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2010)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiit, Nidalee is so fucking fun. She is making me want to play this game regularly again.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 18, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiit, Nidalee is so fucking fun. She is making me want to play this game regularly again.



Dammit, I hate that bitch!  Impossible to catch and her heal just keeps her coming back for more.  Put a couple of runes on her and she'll tear an entire team apart, unless they all have a million stuns.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I always hated her and never was interested in playing her until I hit level 6 on my first game as her. I love having so many skills to use and having decent retreating skills is always a plus. My last few games as her haven't gone as well as they were going yesterday, so I need to rethink some strats with her a bit.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 20, 2010)

LoL got some coverage on Joystiq today ;3


I think its safe to say I am playing regularly again. Nidalee pulled me back in.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 22, 2010)

They're nerfing Mordekaiser.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2010)

Mordekaiser is a scary dude.

Played Jax for my first time last night. Effortlessly went 11-2 on Twisted Treeline. Dude is ez mode.

Also hit summoner level 29. I want that last Quintessence nowwww.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2010)

I didn't work up enough IP to buy Nidalee, but now I'm tearing people up on Twisted Treeline with Jax. Not sure which of the two I should buy now. Jax is ez mode on 3v3, but Nidalee is decent on both maps.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 24, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Mordekaiser is a scary dude.



He has no burst damage.  If your team stacks magic resist even just a little bit, he's not really all that dangerous.  Just hard to kill.  If you gain up and focus him, he'll go down without too much trouble, but if it's less than your entire team, you might have trouble.



> Played Jax for my first time last night. Effortlessly went 11-2 on Twisted Treeline. Dude is ez mode.



Jax's stun and leap are the problem.  They're far too spammable and versatile.  I don't know why they keep nerfing his hp, which isn't the real problem...



> Also hit summoner level 29. I want that last Quintessence nowwww.



I hit 30 months ago.  To be honest, I don't notice much of a difference between 30 and 1.  Even with rune sheets.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 26, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Jax's stun and leap are the problem.  They're far too spammable and versatile.  I don't know why they keep nerfing his hp, which isn't the real problem...



wrong

the problem with jax is that he snowballs like hell.

feed him 2+ kills earlygame and he gets unstoppable. 
why?
because he can just buy dmg items and still have more hp than most of the tanks early/mid-game.


i really liked that champ and he's still my most played (dont really play him anymore. shen ftw) but since he got buffed its nomore fun. 
if you lose its: "ololol you lose with jax. noob!"
and if you win its: "ololol you play OP jax. noob!"


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 26, 2010)

Jax was ridiculously OP in early beta. Utterly ridiculous. Could take down whole teams even w/o being fed.

He seems close to balanced these days.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 6, 2010)

Jax is nowhere near balanced yet, but still LoL is a great game.
<3 Corki


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2010)

Fuuuuuck you Riot fix your fucking friends servers already!


----------



## Stumpy (May 20, 2010)

I love this fucking gaaaaaaame.

Bought Mordekaiser and like him. Buying Shen next.


----------



## ChaosZeroX (Jun 13, 2010)

*League of Legends*

Anyone play League of Legends? I've been playing for a while now and I must say that its really fun. I've been playing since the beginning of January. Game is super fun and interesting. If you've played Dota, this game was created by the makers of Dota. Its such an awesome game.

I highly recommend it and if you wouldn't mind signing up through my referral link I would highly appreciate it !!


----------



## Kushina (Jun 13, 2010)

I play it!  

It IS really fun.


----------



## ChaosZeroX (Jun 13, 2010)

Whats your name in game??


----------



## D-Boy (Jun 14, 2010)

I also play, my name is Mr Josephs


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey I recently got into this game.

I'm a Taric user:33


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

I've taken to AD Sion recently.  He's a beast, but I need a good team with lots of disables to help me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone want to play together sometime?

I'm a pretty experienced AoS player, not awesomely amazing or anything though.

Been playing this for a few months.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2010)

ill play sephiroth, i just got into this game yesterday yet im still doubling everyones kills, im beast at this game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2010)

Alrite, in game name is Predacon.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 20, 2010)

ur offline now but i sent u a friend request


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

I checked my messages, I didn't seem to get it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 20, 2010)

i tried it again, btw, whos your fav champion, i prefer malzahar


----------



## Saiko (Jun 20, 2010)

Didnt play the Game since Pantheon came out..

Who is now OP and who is Weak ? Is Tryndamere and the Pirate still ok ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

Teemo got nerfed. T_T


----------



## Higawa (Jun 20, 2010)

Didnt play for a long time.
You guys are on EU sever or on US server?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm on US server.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 20, 2010)

Been out of town for almost two weeks now. I am aching for my League of Legends fix. I got the shakes guys...


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 20, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Been out of town for almost two weeks now. I am aching for my League of Legends fix. I got the shakes guys...



Started play this on Friday and I can understand how you could get addicted to this game. 

So far I have really enjoyed using Annie, Ashe and Kayle.  I am probably going to end up buying those three at some point.  Just got to save up my points.  I did buy Sivir, and I am now unhappy with having spent those 450 points.  That will teach me to buy Champions I have not tried.  

With that in mind how are Akali, Amumu and Nidalee?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2010)

hey how do you buy champions and runes? everytime i bring it up there is nothing i can click that allows me to buy it, would really like to know wtf is going on.

Edit: nvm you have to scroll down at the buy screen lmao im an idiot

btw bought garen, hes awesome


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2010)

I've never tried Dota before. I think i'd like to try this.


EDIT: Holy crap I suck. 9 Kills 22 deaths for a total of 3 games. What hero would be the best? I've been using the Frost Archer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> I've never tried Dota before. I think i'd like to try this.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap I suck. 9 Kills 22 deaths for a total of 3 games. What hero would be the best? I've been using the Frost Archer.



If by best, you mean easiest, Ashe(Frost Archer) or Twisted Fate would be easy for someone who is new to these type of games.

Though you have to know how to harass, shoot a shot, run away, shoot another, run away rinse repeat, this is also known as kiting, then rush when you think you can kill them.

Also try to wait till the creeps are almost dead before attacking them, last hitting, rather just auto attacking, this is much better for farming.

and don't chase after heroes into towers, greed will killed you always.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 21, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> I've never tried Dota before. I think i'd like to try this.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap I suck. 9 Kills 22 deaths for a total of 3 games. What hero would be the best? I've been using the Frost Archer.



Try playing with Jax.  He is pretty much a straight forward champion and pretty easy to use.  At least I find him easy to use.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2010)

Garen is such a beast, anyone want to play, most games i strait up rape as him, a small amount of games i mess up early game and get behind.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW, i just raged like crazy over this game we lost, it was 3v5, and i was wreckin everyone with trynadmere, i killed all their generator things, thier turrets, and their base had half health, all by myself, and i told my team to defend our middle, because that was the only place that had pur turrets down, but nope, they went and fucking hid in the bushes, and the other two were drunk so they were all like, "jsjfojfwe" and whatnot, so  the very thought of having them doing anything intelligent was by far asking way too much, and so Olaf comes in and fuckin solo's our defensless base and im dead so i couldnt kill him, because i died killing their whole entire base excuse fucking me, and we lsot cuz those fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), oooo im so heated!!!!!


----------



## Lupin (Jun 22, 2010)

I know how to kite, but they keep running away before I can kite them. Or one of the heroes would just use his robo arm to pull me or jump and smash me with a lamp post .


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 22, 2010)

Nova said:


> WOW, i just raged like crazy over this game we lost, it was 3v5, and i was wreckin everyone with trynadmere, i killed all their generator things, thier turrets, and their base had half health, all by myself, and i told my team to defend our middle, because that was the only place that had pur turrets down, but nope, they went and fucking hid in the bushes, and the other two were drunk so they were all like, "jsjfojfwe" and whatnot, so  the very thought of having them doing anything intelligent was by far asking way too much, and so Olaf comes in and fuckin solo's our defensless base and *im dead* so i couldnt kill him, because i died killing their whole entire base excuse fucking me, and we lsot cuz those fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), oooo im so heated!!!!!



I see excuses. 

Joking aside, I am surprised you guys just did not surrender.  I have yet to be in a game where the team with 3 people make a come back.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I could almost push a team back on a 3v5 before. We destroyed their turrets and nearly got into their base before getting stomped and destroyed later. It lasted around 40 minutes or so. The match.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I see excuses.
> 
> Joking aside, I am surprised you guys just did not surrender.  I have yet to be in a game where the team with 3 people make a come back.



Ive made 2 comebacks surprisingly, one i went afk as well, so it was 2v5, but after 5-10 minutes i came back and to my surprise they were holding shit down, so i came back and we won lol, idk, but we did it


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 22, 2010)

:amazed

I wish some of the teams I was on made such come backs.  

Just played my first match using Morgana and I did pretty well, but sadly we were demolished that game.  Anivia was simply unstoppable for the most part in the game.  Considering how badly we were destroyed I managed to get away with 2 deaths.  The only time we were really able to stop Anivia was when I snared her or when we grouped attack with 3.  Granted if no one was with me Anivia would always turn into an egg and I would be unable to get the kill or the assist.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 23, 2010)

Does someone here play on the EU Server ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

nah on US 

fiddlesticks straight up rapes


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, what did you guys add for your mastery points?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

what lvl are u?


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

3. 


They changed all the basic characters we could use. So which is the best one for a beginner now? I've been using that warrior which doesn't use MP with that final ability to survive with 1 hp for 6 seconds without dying when taking hits.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 23, 2010)

*Fiddlesticks	Mage
Shaco		Melee DPS*
*Sion		Tank*
Sivir		Ranged DPS
Soraka		Support
Tristana	Ranged DPS
*Tryndamere	Melee DPS*
Veigar		Mage
Gragas		Tank
Olaf		Melee DPS

Those are the champions available this week and the bolded are the ones I feel are particularly good and could be noob friendly. I need to finally give Gragas a shot. Been wanting to try that fool for a while.

My main champion is Sion with an Ability Power build. A low cost, low cooldown, 2 second, ranged stun is a huge help for your team even if you suck. I wouldn't recommend going tank or dps with him. A good Fiddlesticks can do some absolutely stupid damage. Shaco is strong and fun.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yeah. I've been using Trynadamere. I put my Summoner points into mostly attack .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 24, 2010)

DemonSoulNova here


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 25, 2010)

With Tryn attack is the most you want to put points into.

How does everyone like the new hero?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 25, 2010)

Nova said:


> With Tryn attack is the most you want to put points into.
> 
> How does everyone like the new hero?



Don't know yet.  With the right team comp, he'd probably be broken.  The one time I played against him and his team didn't have any stuns or heals to speak of.  I'm sure with a good group that had solid initiation skills, he'd be impossible to take on.  Of course, he's exceptionally vunerable to assasination.  An extreme range means that he's going to be fairly far from his own team, unless they clump up around him, which would defeat the point.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 25, 2010)

Man I hate the Ryze/Shaco combo. It was 2v1 against my Tyrn and I couldn't defend well. I managed to destroy their two turrets before getting forced back in a 3v5 game. Every game I play seems to have one afk-er in my team.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 25, 2010)

well my LoL wont let me load it up, the server is unavailable atm and im bored....


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

It's going to be down all weekend, very sad.

They are probably just setting up the new hero and balance changes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 25, 2010)

wow thats a buttload of shit, piss' me off


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like it was just a rumor, server back up. :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, got back on, sweetness 

Played a couple games with gangplank, and i really like him more then before his change, im rapin with him end game and crit so much with my build, fun


----------



## Lupin (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you think that Teamwork or Skill is better? If you could only choose one.

I know how to hold 2v1 back, but my teammates can never force through the enemy turrets at their area on a 1v1. In the end I eventually die and we get owned after that. Or do you think it's skill? It's pretty hard for me to imagine beating someone on a 2v1 unless I got better items and a suitable champion.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 26, 2010)

I think teamwork is more important, but skill plays a large part, usually with gangplank i find myself 3 hitting every hero besides tanks with gangplank, and i think a lot is due to skill, as i heal and  blind them at certain points so i dont die, and cast my ultimates/chase after the right people, back up at right times, run into grass but then run right out the same way so you trick them into getting range and get the kill, things like that, are hugely important, but a 5v1,2,3 is more important and having good teamwork is what the games backbone is about.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmm. You sound pretty good. What are the equips you usually buy during the start of the game? I charge straight to Sword of Doran.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 26, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> Hmm. You sound pretty good. What are the equips you usually buy during the start of the game? I charge straight to Sword of Doran.



My build is:

Brawlers Gloves
Avarice blade
Avarice blade
The boots where you get 25% attack speed
Phantom dancer or Infinity edge
Phantom dancer of Infinity edge
Black cleaver

have about a 95% chance to crit, your crit is 250% dmg, i usually do 500-1000 dmg with each crit to not tanks, my attack speed is around 2.0 attacks per second, so max of 2k dmg a second, run speed is around 45% increased compared to 20% with just boots, so i never have troubles catching up and running away.

Parrley just became undodgeable, so i can never miss with Parrley, and it does around 1k dmg crit always, so in 2 second i can hit about 5k dmg to mages and non tanks.

I use Heal and Exhaust, Exhaust is great because usually people like to 1v1 me and i would usually lose early game and mid game because my crit isnt high enough to kill them, but with Exhaust i survive and get the kill and Heal always helps.

You also have to learn when and where to use your Ultimate, its very good for big battles, it does tons of dmg, and slow them down by a bunch.

Usually end game im the best bar none except to Tanks, which at the end i can still beat 1v1, it just is very close, but everyone but them i can waltz around the map and take on 2v1 and still win.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been using Fiddlesticks recently, he's pretty easy to use. I've been buying items that boost attack speed. I usually wait and keep using Sword of Doran, until I can use that sword that adds Attack speed and deducts cooldown by 10%.

Those items are incredibly expensive up there.

I prefer using Teleport and the skill that gives your turrets invulnerability for like 4 seconds? It's more of a support skill.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 1, 2010)

IM SAVING UP FOR KENNEN, HAS ANYONE PLAYED HIM TO TELL ME HOW IS FROM EXPERIENCE, HE SEEMS UTTERLY AWESOME


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, I've been saving up for Kennen as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 2, 2010)

Really? thats cool, i was saving up for malzahar but then i was looking through everyone 6300 and i saw kennens stuff and i was amazed at how cool and powerful everything looked once you learned and mastered him


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 2, 2010)

or not!



spears are my favorite weapons and games like dynasty warriors really go off my love for them, and this new champ seems like a dynasty warriors spear guy, sooooo epic


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 3, 2010)

finally got kennen, he is my favorite and im going to main him for a long time, he really is awesome


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 4, 2010)

Kennen definitively has some flashy moves.  It will be awhile before I get myself a 6300 hero as I need to start buying runes because I hit level 20 today and I now have access to tier 3 runes.  

My main right now is Akali, but I am slowly getting back to Nidalee.  Despite the fact we lost, I had a great game (11/6/12) with her not to long ago.  I could have had less deaths if I had remembered to put Cleanse on instead of Ignite.  I am still experimenting with various item builds.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 4, 2010)

Never used cleanse, i just cant get myself to use it, it seems useless despite what everyone says


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2010)

Need to use it at the right time, saves you from ignite, get hit by a Ashe arrow? Cleanse it off.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 5, 2010)

guess that would be useful sometimes


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2010)

I would fit best into The Teacher.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)

Ima mix.

Sometimes i rage, sometimes i troll, sometimes im recreational, sometimes i try and become pro level so i get something out of this like money.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2010)

lol @ thinking Cleanse is useful

Bet you also think Merc Treads are useless as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> lol @ thinking Cleanse is useful
> 
> Bet you also think Merc Treads are useless as well



Did you mean thinking it's useless?

because cleanse is very useful in many situations, especially if your running a carry where one stun means death.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I did

I meant 'useless'. One spelling mistake pretty much changed the entire meaning of my post

Merc Treads are the best boots in the game, I lol at everyone that gets Beserkers when the other team has like 5+slows/stuns. I then rage at them for being complete idiots that almost never escape a gank


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2010)

Indeed, they make Singed immortal, god I hate him.


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2010)

Add me guys. Screen name: DarthRN


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 6, 2010)

Season Ooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnne


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)

Darth said:


> Add me guys. Screen name: DarthRN



im demonsoulnova, accept me.

oh never fucking mind, busy servers cuz of heroes


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 7, 2010)

If the server is busy, press Up, Down, Left, Right, Up, Up, Down, Down on your arrow keys and it lets you in. Seriously.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

lol what....the.....fuck?

repped lol fuckin sweet thanks


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2010)

^
Are you kidding me?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

lol no?

shit went from blitzcrank busy signal to teemo online signal and i got in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Season Ooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnne



Starts next week with Xao King Pao ling long dinga dong being released right?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 7, 2010)

Nova said:


> lol what....the.....fuck?
> 
> repped lol fuckin sweet thanks


lol yeah.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> ^
> Are you kidding me?


Not at all.


Nova said:


> lol no?
> 
> shit went from blitzcrank busy signal to teemo online signal and i got in.


There have been times where I used the code to bypass the busy Blitzcrank and when I got in the game it wouldn't let me log in anyway, but most of the time it just works.


Sephiroth said:


> Starts next week with Xao King Pao ling long dinga dong being released right?


Fucking interface overhaaauuuul.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Starts next week with Xao King Pao ling long dinga dong being released right?



Oh you're so funny 

haha

hah


ha


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh you're so funny
> 
> haha
> 
> ...



iknorite     .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

hopefully they reinstate his beard, he looks gay without it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2010)

Might have it in one of his alternate costumes.

Right now he looks like Lu Bu, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

lubu was awesome, but this kid doesnt look like lu bu, he looks like some teenage skinny uncool version of him


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

if he is like lu bu im buying him and he is now my fav champion.

anyone else agree?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2010)

im the kennen, i was so strong i killed their whole team on me at once, yet we lost, idk how, it sucks but i hate leavers to all hell


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> if he is like lu bu im buying him and he is now my fav champion.
> 
> anyone else agree?



Are you already leaving Kennen for another hero? 

I am going to try him out, but I doubt that he will become my main.  I am pretty sure that Kayle will continue to be my main.  I do not know why, but I have fun playing the support role as oppose to the carry role.  I like using Akali occasionally, but my first pick is Kayle.  

I also use to use Cho and Morgana a lot.  I haven't used Morgana for awhile, and I only use Cho when the team needs a tank.  I also have given up on using Nidalee for the time being.  I also tried using Kog'Maw a few times and I was awful.  I doubt I will be saving the points to get him.  I might give Teemo and Rammus a shot in the near future.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally decided on Annie being my main.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 9, 2010)

that new asian guy sounds terrible boring
2 skills just improve the autoattacks on activation...new master yi incoming^^



Nova said:


> im the kennen, i was so strong i killed their whole team on me at once, yet we lost, idk how, it sucks but i hate leavers to all hell



dont blame the leaver. even with a 5 man your team would lose

just look at the noob builds of your team:
-shaco 2 rings? they dont stack -.-
-pantheon 2 infinity? infinity is crap for panth and the passive is unique -.-

and why do you build 2 rylais? the slow does not stack as far as I know if you want more hp better go for a rod of ages


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Are you already leaving Kennen for another hero?
> 
> I am going to try him out, but I doubt that he will become my main.  I am pretty sure that Kayle will continue to be my main.  I do not know why, but I have fun playing the support role as oppose to the carry role.  I like using Akali occasionally, but my first pick is Kayle.
> 
> I also use to use Cho and Morgana a lot.  I haven't used Morgana for awhile, and I only use Cho when the team needs a tank.  I also have given up on using Nidalee for the time being.  I also tried using Kog'Maw a few times and I was awful.  I doubt I will be saving the points to get him.  I might give Teemo and Rammus a shot in the near future.



No way, kennen is gonna be my main for a while and they are buffing his ap ratios so cheers!!!!!!



Tandaradei said:


> that new asian guy sounds terrible boring
> 2 skills just improve the autoattacks on activation...new master yi incoming^^
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i built them cuz i wanted hp and ap, i think rod of ages has mana regen or something, anything mana related items really turns me off from that particular item.

first time trying the build i was just thinking of stuff on the spot, ill be working on it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2010)

> -shaco 2 rings? they dont stack -.-


The ap stacks as far I know, and it has the highest ap output.

Though ap Shaco is eh?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> The ap stacks as far I know, and it has the highest ap output.
> 
> Though ap Shaco is eh?



an ap shaco just took out half my health with the shiv, lol, although we won, i raped again.

something about this ap kennen i am starting to love, and now they think of buffing his ap ratios?


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> Yeah, i built them cuz i wanted hp and ap, i think rod of ages has mana regen or something, anything mana related items really turns me off from that particular item.



ah you're right, i forgot that kennen doesnt need the mana of the RoA 

you should try a haunting guise and a soulstealer instead of a second rylai(soulstealer only if the enemy sucks^^)


Sephiroth said:


> The ap stacks as far I know, and it has the highest ap output.
> 
> Though ap Shaco is eh?



2 rings mean 3460g for 120 ap
...even getting 2 needlessly large rods is better, (160 ap for 3200g)

instead he could have build a soulstealer and finish his lichbane...but instead he buys a second zhonyas and lifesteal (as ap shaco -.-)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2010)

Whats your ingame name? ill add you

actually, should someone start a thread to display LoL names like they do for psn and xbox live accounts?


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Jul 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> im the kennen, i was so strong i killed their whole team on me at once, yet we lost, idk how, it sucks but i hate leavers to all hell



Wow so many bad item builds in that screenshot

THink only Ryze and Shen have good builds


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> an ap shaco just took out half my health with the shiv, lol, although we won, i raped again.
> 
> something about this ap kennen i am starting to love, and now they think of buffing his ap ratios?



Ap Kennen is the only way to go him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 9, 2010)

ReasonableDoubt said:


> Wow so many bad item builds in that screenshot
> 
> THink only Ryze and Shen have good builds



wus about me?



Sephiroth said:


> Ap Kennen is the only way to go him.



ad/as kennen is more popular and it was what i did most of the time.

great at killin turrets, not so great at team battles.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2010)

It's my birthday!

Somebody buy me Riot Points


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 10, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> Somebody buy me Riot Points



well happy birthday 

but I wont buy you Riot points


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> well happy birthday
> 
> but I wont buy you Riot points


Yeah, bought myself some points and my expensive ass Sion skin. I had to do it to show Riot that Sion players want more and better skins


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> Somebody buy me Riot Points



Happy Birthday.

I would if I was rich.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2010)

I play. I'm scared of any feeders though


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone want to play with me? My drunk friend bought all crit damage runes on my taric acount 

Just tell me your account and we can play.

I'm a pretty good Taric. I think I'm 242/113/552 with Taric

I use to be 150ish/50ish/300ish
but I stopped played Taric and when I first started using him again, I stank. But now I'm okay with him again. My usual score with him is like 3/1/14 or something these days. Usually I don't die but there are those days when fellow teammates feed the other team to get 20 stacks or something to where I die at least three times end gameT-T


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh, btw, I'm a mix between the Teacher and the Troll. I'm nice to my own team even if they mess up. I help them out. The other team though...I lol at any effort to kill me if the champ isn't uber fed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Oh, btw, I'm a mix between the Teacher and the Troll. I'm nice to my own team even if they mess up. I help them out. The other team though...I lol at any effort to kill me if the champ isn't uber fed.



add DemonSoulNova


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2010)

When I can, sure! I have two accounts, a level 16 and 21.

The 16 was suppose to be my taric account, until a friend of mine playing a game wasted all my points getting crit damage so he can have fun with twitch 

It's okay though. I still usually end up winning.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2010)

are you MMr person? i added u


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2010)

My name is

thegoodjae

and

yellowchips


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2010)

ok i added thegoodjae


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2010)

Well if anyone wants to add me, my account name is Predacon.

I'm a Annie/Pantheon/Gankplank player mostly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2010)

I just sent you a request


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 12, 2010)

I hate when a winning streak comes to an end. 

My Summoners name is Tsukasa An.  I mostly play with Kayle, but I ocasionally give Nidalee or Malphite a go.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 12, 2010)

I can vouch that Sephiroth is a good player. 

EDIT 
So is Payapaya


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 12, 2010)

Your stuns saved the day Chocochip. 

If you have not already seen it, here is the Season One Cinematic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzMnCv_lPxI[/YOUTUBE]
It is pretty obvious that Ryze carried that game. 





They also released the patch notes for v1.0.0.96.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2010)

Season One! 


Hype. :ho

Also thanks for the compliment Choco, even if I didn't do so hot with Kayle, I've barely played her.



Payapaya said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzMnCv_lPxI[/YOUTUBE]


Awesome video, especially when your looking for their actual used moves.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 13, 2010)

Didn't get to play with Nova yet..hmmm.


I was thinking about going flatout health runes when I turn lvl 30...then I thought maybe flat out MR...then AR....now I'm thinking cooldowns...which should I go?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k84YPeKVB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 13, 2010)

Taric looks FABULOUS in his Armor of the 5th Age Skin. 



			
				 Chocochip said:
			
		

> I was thinking about going flatout health runes when I turn lvl 30...then I thought maybe flat out MR...then AR....now I'm thinking cooldowns...which should I go?



Mana and Mana Regen is nice to have for Taric for early game heals, dazzle and shatter combos.  Magic Resist is always nice.  Dodge in yellow is also always an option, especially if you have nine in defense.  For quintessence, health is always a good option as it helps early game.



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Also thanks for the compliment Choco, even if I didn't do so hot with Kayle, I've barely played her.



What item build did you go with for Kayle that game?  I generally start of with either Doran's Ring or Meki pendant.  If I know I am going to get Nashor's Tooth than I start of with Meki pendant, if not than I just grab Doran's ring.  I get Merc Threads next, and after that I go for Guinsoo's Rageblade.  After Rageblade I get Nashors tooth if I was building for it, if I was not getting it I get stark or abyssal staff depending on my teams make up.  I than get Sheen and if the game has not ended early I usually end it with Lich Bane.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 13, 2010)

He didn't do bad at all that game but I think he's the only one that died in our team


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang, you buy the special effect items, which are pretty pro.

My order for Taric
Boots
Maric Threads
Philo stone
banshee veil
that MR skirt thing.
health regen junk
make it to Force of Nature

Game ends by there usually.

If the other team is feeding from the start I get leviathans and mejai if I have a good tank with me.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 13, 2010)

is it a good game? my friend wants me to play it but i wasn't sure...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2010)

> What item build did you go with for Kayle that game? I generally start of with either Doran's Ring or Meki pendant. If I know I am going to get Nashor's Tooth than I start of with Meki pendant, if not than I just grab Doran's ring. I get Merc Threads next, and after that I go for Guinsoo's Rageblade. After Rageblade I get Nashors tooth if I was building for it, if I was not getting it I get stark or abyssal staff depending on my teams make up. I than get Sheen and if the game has not ended early I usually end it with Lich Bane.


Pretty much what you have there, though I vary it depending on what the team needs.

Though I go Trinity Force, and not Lich Bane.

New interface is awesome, though I can't figure out where you check to see if friends are on.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 13, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> is it a good game? my friend wants me to play it but i wasn't sure...



It's a good free game that won't consume your life but at the same time not bore you if you have friends playing with you.

Simple concept but it can be challenging since there are a lot of different characters with all different purposes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2010)

Is lagging really badly right now, I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm no Nunu

Sorry Payapaya, good thing we won that last game anyways.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

bought xin zhao, probably new main, he is so fuckin fun.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2010)

I raped almost every Xin zhao I played against so far


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> I raped almost every Xin zhao I played against so far



i would rape you with him, no offense.

the reason i say this is because every game im 10+/1-5/10+

whenever i play against other xin zhaos i literally rape them, so fucking bad.

like, im lvl 12 and a xin was lvl 17 cuz he went mid in beginning, he was fed and was like 16/0, im 8/2, he comes up to me, i rape his face and kill him, continue to rape the rest of their teams face and am now lvl 15, destoryed all their turrets.

this continues to happen every game , 8 in a row so far, so easy, i love him.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2010)

My comp just fucked up big time while we were playing T-T

I was raping them too.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2010)

Is anyone's LoL messing up?


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah my is.  Had a game not to long ago that was laggy, and now I am unable to connect.  I  guess they are still fixing stuff.  

On the bright side I won my first ranked game despite having more losses than wins when the new season started.  I might be using Janna more often now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

im going to be making a guide on mobafire soon, so look it up if you want.

i fuckin love this guy, im literally unstoppable unless its 3v1, i can survive 2v1's against a master yi and warwick, with good builds, i just hope everyone else sucks with him so he doesnt get a nerf.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> im going to be making a guide on mobafire soon, so look it up if you want.
> 
> i fuckin love this guy, im literally unstoppable unless its 3v1, i can survive 2v1's against a master yi and warwick, with good builds, i just hope everyone else sucks with him so he doesnt get a nerf.



Who do you mean?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Who do you mean?



Xin Zhao, im demonsoulnova


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Xin Zhao, im demonsoulnova



Ah, I see.  I haven't fought him yet, but I kind of doubt you could take on a properly built Yi with him.  Yi's one of the most devastating champs in the game in terms of sheer DPS.  All he really needs is a lifesteal and he can take almost anyone 1vs1.

Personally, I don't think there's a single champ that could beat my Sion.  There's just too much damage and survival.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Ah, I see.  I haven't fought him yet, but I kind of doubt you could take on a properly built Yi with him.  Yi's one of the most devastating champs in the game in terms of sheer DPS.  All he really needs is a lifesteal and he can take almost anyone 1vs1.
> 
> Personally, I don't think there's a single champ that could beat my Sion.  There's just too much damage and survival.



Well from personal experience, Yi's are very tough(obviously) as Xin Zhao, but he seems to get less and less tough the more we advance in the game. 

Ive played Yi and hes devastating late game, but for some reason, i can easily rape a Yi, one thats built well, and only take half health dmg at lvl 18.

What i think is the cause is my use of summoner abilities and moveset.

Xin has a knock up, speed increase, dmg increase, and a 25% +400 dmg ult that kills all, its like a better version of garens ult.

This stops Yi from doing most of his dmg as i knocked him up and used my ult and then healed with my passive, which keeps me in the game longer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2010)

Xin will be getting the nerf stick, just like Pantheon, he is just like this to get alot of people to buy him currently. (aka easy to get kills)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Xin will be getting the nerf stick, just like Pantheon, he is just like this to get alot of people to buy him currently. (aka easy to get kills)



yeah it sucks balls, but i hear most people suck with him.

neither champion should be getting nerfed, they both are strong, but not too strong only noobs and scrubs complain and they listen to them.

these are the people who cant even get 10 kills against anyone with anyone. well most likely, i doubt anyone good complains about them


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2010)

Stats still don't scare me.

I never die. 

Unless that is, I disconnect and the other team gets fed bad.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh wow, I take it back.  He's definiently going to be nerfed.  I mean, his only real weakness is a low mana pool needed to spam his abilities.  Otherwise it would be child's play to spam Battle Cry and Three Talon Strike.

He's very similiar to Yi, only he has two forms of CC, one of which is a good chaser and initiatior, and a powerful AOE nuke that doesn't require Ability Power.  

He's definiently going to make WW obsolete for jungling.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah he has an amazing amount of health for a guy with such high DPS.

Still doesn't faze me at all. Only thing that fazes me is a dc.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Oh wow, I take it back.  He's definiently going to be nerfed.  I mean, his only real weakness is a low mana pool needed to spam his abilities.  Otherwise it would be child's play to spam Battle Cry and Three Talon Strike.
> 
> He's very similiar to Yi, only he has two forms of CC, one of which is a good chaser and initiatior, and a powerful AOE nuke that doesn't require Ability Power.
> 
> He's definiently going to make WW obsolete for jungling.



You played him? he is very good, i just hope he isnt nerfed to inexistence. that would be depressing.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Yeah he has an amazing amount of health for a guy with such high DPS.
> 
> Still doesn't faze me at all. Only thing that fazes me is a dc.



His health isn't the problem, even if it is unusually good.  It's the amount of crowd control and damage he has.  A strong aoe slow that let's him instantly close with a target.  A knock up effect that can potentionally be applied twice in less than 3 seconds.

If the bonus damage on Three Talon Strike procs lifesteal and scales with crit, he's definiently better than Yi.  But if it's like Garen, where the bonus damage is static and isn't actually added to his total attack damage, then it's probably fine, even if the knock up effect is a little too spammable with the right build.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

another of me 20/6.

building a guide and working on it now, ill link it when done so tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 14, 2010)

here is my guide, tell me what you guys think


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2010)

Haven't really tried him but I'd personally get Cleanse over Ignite, even with the nerf to cleanse


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats a good idea, i do seem to have trouble with CC sometimes, but im goin for kills not surviving, i rape everyone.

another one


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

You don't get any lifesteal?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

not until end, i build the first 5 items and then depending on the situation i get lifesteal or health with last item, depends on the situation.

im not a fan of lifesteal  at all, and playing master yi lifesteal and dps builds i find more success with dps builds against most people


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> not until end, i build the first 5 items and then depending on the situation i get lifesteal or health with last item, depends on the situation.
> 
> im not a fan of lifesteal  at all, and playing master yi lifesteal and dps builds i find more success with dps builds against most people



Stark's is pretty good.  Especially if another Teammate grabs one.  I mean, I don't know what kind of teams you've been facing, but Thornmail is a really deadly counter to almost any melee champ.  Without Lifesteal, you'll really feel the damage.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

I kill sion in 8 hits with my build when he is tank spec. the dps is off the charts

thats less then 4 seconds


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2010)

An AP Sion would rip you a new one though.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> I kill sion in 8 hits with my build when he is tank spec. the dps is off the charts
> 
> thats less then 4 seconds



Yeah, tanks aren't very good in this game.  Generally, they only last a couple seconds longer than squishies.  And not long at all against focused fire.

I have a great deal of coinfidence in my AD Sion build.  I don't think Xin could beat it.  Not with how damn strong Sion's lifesteal is.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 15, 2010)

I never die as Taric as a tank.

Especially ult plus heal.

I seriously never die unless lag or dc, then the other team gets fed bad.

I just had a 12/1/17 game that was epic. All three of our inhibitors died, we defended till they came back(we had barons so they couldn't get it). We kept defending and at the end when we killed two of them, we made one play defense and the rest push.

Sivir, Teemo, Shen(Major Feeder), and I(Taric) went and pushed, manage to kill all their base turrets(which were full health) plus inhibitors, while killing their whole team( save a warwick that tried to go back door but our amumu caught him). Only a Zilean was left to protect the heart and they surrendered.


At one point during the game, they said gg to us after destroying all inhibitors.

They must have never played me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, tanks aren't very good in this game.  Generally, they only last a couple seconds longer than squishies.  And not long at all against focused fire.
> 
> I have a great deal of coinfidence in my AD Sion build.  I don't think Xin could beat it.  Not with how damn strong Sion's lifesteal is.





you dont understand how much i rape sions or everyone late game.

8 hits your dead, guess what, in 3 hits your knocked up for around 1-2 seconds, ulted, slowed, knocked up, again, in like 10-12 seconds, and then include exhaust and ignite and GG.

ive literally killed tank sions in 8 hits, non tank sions usually around 4 or 5.

my arm pen is high as hell, i will crit you 500-600 dmg, ever .3-.5 seconds, and knock u up in 1.5 seconds for 1+ second, and ult you for 25% of your current health and 400 more dmg. raped.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 15, 2010)

I raped the last xin I faced.

He had PD, LW, BT, attack boots, plus BP sword.

I had two sunfire capes, thornmail, guardian angel, mercury treads, and a giants belt(last buy).

I tanked Xin, Yi, Warwick etc. and their ults without dying since I could pop the ult up and pull a heal off.

I think my armor was 400ish and my health over 3k.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> you dont understand how much i rape sions or everyone late game.
> 
> 8 hits your dead, guess what, in 3 hits your knocked up for around 1-2 seconds, ulted, slowed, knocked up, again, in like 10-12 seconds, and then include exhaust and ignite and GG.



You don't understand how tough and hard hitting Sion can be.  It's 1700 dps.  With tons of armor pen.  And 100% lifesteal and 2 second stun on a low cooldown!  37% dodge chance with 135 armor and 85 magic resists with over 2800 Hp.  100% chance to crit.

My Sion build literally heals as fast as it's damaged.

Now, I will say that I think with the proper build, Xin would out DPS Sion, assuming Three Talon Strike is not bonus damage, but actual attack damage.  He has better base attack speed, he has better magic resists, better armor, but his hp is lower.  

Imo, Xin would probably help more during a team fight, although Sion's lifesteal has support properties that, if exploited, would probably help alot as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

three talon is bonus dmg.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> three talon is bonus dmg.



So it doesn't crit?  Sion's Enrage and Yi's Wuju Style actually boost the attack damage of their auto attacks.  Meaning Lifesteal and critical strike benefit from them.  If Three Talon Strike is simply bonus damage and doesn't proc lifesteal and critical strikes, then Xin as an auto-attack is actually much weaker than Yi or Sion.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

no it crits its your attack dmg with 75 extra along with it, it crits and everything


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> no it crits its your attack dmg with 75 extra along with it, it crits and everything



Well, then he's pretty strong.  Plus 75 is high bonus.  Only Mundo does better or Pirate using Parley.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the games today.
I played terribly in one of them but we did well when all three of us played together:33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 15, 2010)

i hate my friend in this game, i introduced him to it, and hes like lvl 14, but he is so bad and he thinks he is good, he doesnt buy boots, he stacks maladys with tristana, he feeds up the ass, and every time i try and help him or give him advice he gets defensive and quits the game.

O.o


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> You don't understand how tough and hard hitting Sion can be.  It's 1700 dps.  With tons of armor pen.  And 100% lifesteal and 2 second stun on a low cooldown!  37% dodge chance with 135 armor and 85 magic resists with over 2800 Hp.  100% chance to crit.
> 
> My Sion build literally heals as fast as it's damaged.
> 
> ...



Stop overrating AD Sion. AP Sion is better


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop overrating AD Sion. AP Sion is better



I'm not overrating anything.  As carries go, Sion is one of the better ones, with tons of damage, endurance, and speed if built properly.  I do know that Ap Sion has tons of burst, but there's no way it's better late game.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2010)

You're not going to get that farmed, no way


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2010)

so i just started playing this game a few days ago :3

i am liking morgana a lot 

btw what's everyone's username in the game? so we can add each other in friendlist


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 16, 2010)

I started playing LoL today and it's really good. Does anyone could give me some advice which hero I should unlock next? I personally prefer melee heroes, tanking abilitys/hp and good nuke at the best.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 16, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're not going to get that farmed, no way



Usually, I don't.  Most games end before I complete a Phantom Dancer, however, it's not like the DPS is poor without the final build.  An equalivent Ap build would only have around 1500 burst assuming he takes Lich Bane and hits someone.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 16, 2010)

FakePeace said:


> I started playing LoL today and it's really good. Does anyone could give me some advice which hero I should unlock next? I personally prefer melee heroes, tanking abilitys/hp and good nuke at the best.



theres quite a lot, but ones like tryndamere, master yi, jax, and xin zhao stand above the rest.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Usually, I don't.  Most games end before I complete a Phantom Dancer, however, it's not like the DPS is poor without the final build.  An equalivent Ap build would only have around 1500 burst assuming he takes Lich Bane and hits someone.



Expect the AP build doesn't have the problem of you being nigh useless when your ult is down (which is often) and a stun or slow thrown on you.

The AP just has to hit Q and W on cooldown and do bucket loads of damage


----------



## Wesley (Jul 16, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Expect the AP build doesn't have the problem of you being nigh useless when your ult is down (which is often) and a stun or slow thrown on you.
> 
> The AP just has to hit Q and W on cooldown and do bucket loads of damage



If you don't go AD, your ultimate is useless.  And all the ultimate does is give you lifesteal.  AD build on Sion is hard hitting even without it.  

And stuns slows aren't too much of a problem for my build.  My move speed is very high, so it's easy to close with and stun other players and with the lifesteal, it's easy to recover from any burst damage they do.  As long as you're not stun locked (which is deadly to any champion), there's no problem.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2010)

for a mage is it better to go for mana or ability power?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2010)

Muk said:


> for a mage is it better to go for mana or ability power?



Mages need magic penetration and ability power.  Mana and mana regen are mostly worthless stats, since team fights tend to be very short and you'll most likely only have one good burst or spell combo before either you or your opponents are dead.

There is one exception to mana though and that is if you decide to stack Archangel staffs.  A mage that chooses to stack those can achieve the pinnacle of magic burst potentional, but it costs alot of money, doesn't leave room for any survival items, and requires some grind.  Suffice to say, Archangel stave stacking is not necessarily the best build for every mage.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2010)

i play morgana

and i haven't seen an archangel staff yet, i prefer to go for the lichbone


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2010)

Muk said:


> i play morgana
> 
> and i haven't seen an archangel staff yet, i prefer to go for the lichbone



Like I said, an Archangel build is not necessarily for everyone.  Cooldown reduction is also a valuable stat for casters, but if you're playing types that deal enoromous burst damage, then build up for that might be a good idea.

Morgana is not really a burster, imo.  She has to get close and remain close to use her ultimate.  Build her kind of tankie, says I.  Zhonya's, rylais, maybe a Frozen Heart...


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah i prefer building her tank with lots of hit points


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2010)

I finally played Xin.

You would have to not have hands to not get kills with hero.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I finally played Xin.
> 
> You would have to not have hands to not get kills with hero.



I haven't fought him yet.  I still think I could win in a fight, but he's probably too strong in the CC/Burst damage department, while also being a good DPSer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 18, 2010)

I took 4 lvl 18 dps people out who were focusing on me by myself inside their base once.

hes fuckin strong.


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2010)

as long as you are within melee range with life stealing he can keep himself alive.

ranged are gonna slay you if they stun/immobilize you.

even without having bust damage its still awesome seeing her kill stuff


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> btw what's everyone's username in the game? so we can add each other in friendlist



Tsukasa An 

I find Xin to be a rather large annoyance.  If you do not shut him down quickly, he will screw your entire team.  When playing as Amumu, we usually spend the 2.5 seconds given by his ult to kill Xin.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2010)

rammus is epic


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2010)

Nova said:


> rammus is epic



The opposing team were a bunch of numb nuts.  Only one of them got Last Whisper.  No Stark's.  All but one were attack damage and he for whatever reason got Hextech instead of Void Staff.

Anyway, you were probably hitting around six hundred armor if you include Rammus's shell ability.  Attack damage would be around 400.  No speed though.  Minimal crit chance.  No armor pen.

Overall, you'd probably be doing around 900 dps, if I were hitting you.

I could have killed you in about 15 seconds, accounting for the Guardian.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2010)

idk what your getting at, so ill leave it at that...


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2010)

Nova said:


> idk what your getting at, so ill leave it at that...



My Sion build vs. that Rammus build.  To be honest, in a straight up fight, I'd probably lose, but if I had a minion wave to leech life of, I'd win.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 20, 2010)

Quit y'all arguin' over AD or AP Sion. I play AP Sion so that makes him the best character and build in the game, ok?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2010)

sion aint the best character


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2010)

God Wesley stop sucking off Sion, he's not god


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2010)

Nova said:


> sion aint the best character



I never said that.  He isn't shit either.  People keep telling me that Ap is the way to go.  Well, no, it's not.  AD is better and I'm going to prove it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2010)

hey guys second build, if you read it tell me what you think


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a good Fiddle build.  Personally, I hate Soulstealer and other items like it.  Your runes suck though.  Magic pen is plain better.  Especially on Fiddle who gets a nice big juicy passive reduction.

You may want to give up the Ages rod in favor of Abyssal Scepter


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2010)

Wesley said:


> That's a good Fiddle build.  Personally, I hate Soulstealer and other items like it.  Your runes suck though.  Magic pen is plain better.  Especially on Fiddle who gets a nice big juicy passive reduction.
> 
> You may want to give up the Ages rod in favor of Abyssal Scepter



Ill look into that, for me its harder to wrap my head around mag pen because its just a changing stat on different champions. plus i think it already has around 60% mag pen from items i wasnt aware i needed more, you think i do?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2010)

Nova said:


> Ill look into that, for me its harder to wrap my head around mag pen because its just a changing stat on different champions. plus i think it already has around 60% mag pen from items i wasnt aware i needed more, you think i do?



Flat Magic Pen is really strong against champions with low magic resists.  With Fiddle's passive and magic pen runes, you'll be dealing nearly full damage at level 1 with your spells to most champions.  

Like if a target has 15 magic resist points, they'll reduce incoming magic damage by 10%.  That means if you had a 300 damage nuke, you'd lose 30 points off of it.  If you had a 1000 damage nuke, you'd lose 100 damage.  If you had Magic Pen Marks and Quints though, you'd drop them down to 1% damage resist, effectively increasing your attack damage by 10%.

Ability power as a stat is probably only really good on support champs.  Even then, other things would probably be better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks, im changin it up then, never did the math, that sounds a lot better

changed my runes in that build so i get about 13 mag pen from the get go, seals there is no mag pen so i went with ap, quint i chose ap just because i felt that at lvl 1 i was doing full damage and i had enough mag pen as it was, so im thinkin its just good to stay in between having mag pen and ap


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2010)

my guide already has +2 that makes me happy


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2010)

The next new champion is Vladimir, the Crimson Reaper.



I hope he turns out well, straight up vampire who looks like Sephiroth, I look forward to playing him.

You should also be happy Nova, Xin Zhao is getting buffed, his ult will now come back when he gets a kill.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 21, 2010)

Vampire guy actually reminded me of

*Spoiler*: __ 




From Warcraft, obviously one of LoL's biggest inspirations.



But Sephiroth works too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2010)

Vlad will be fucking epic time to save 6300 ip


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I thought about them looking similar as well.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't play in ages because of my sucky comp.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2010)

*DarthRN*

Don't forget to add me.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 22, 2010)

Ranked games have been going pretty well for me.  I'm 11/2 and have maintained a 2/1 kill/death ratio.  I've had good teammates in most of my games, so I was lucky there.  I know that sooner or later though, I'm going to have a losing streak.  Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2010)

You removed becuase you went 4/11 with Shaco, Nova? Not my fault.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2010)

Who's up for a team match?

I need some allies I can rely on here.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> You removed becuase you went 4/11 with Shaco, Nova? Not my fault.



yeah i sucked, and i was ragin  sorry bout that



Darth said:


> Who's up for a team match?
> 
> I need some allies I can rely on here.



ill add you i guess


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2010)

lets play then.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 23, 2010)

after my game


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2010)

Just one more win and I'll be in the top 500.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2010)

don't judge me on that performance Nova.

I'm no good with Kassadin. 

Wesley, do I have you added?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2010)

Probably not, since I haven't mentioned my name yet.  

I don't want to play any ranked games with you guys.  Normal ones are fine though. 

My name is CnB84.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to play with you, if only to see how good you are.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I would like to play with you, if only to see how good you are.



I have no illusions.  I'm only as good as my team and the opposing team allows me to be.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I have no illusions.  I'm only as good as my team and the opposing team allows me to be.



I'm surprised to hear such humble words from you actually.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm surprised to hear such humble words from you actually.



I've lost too many games trying to get AD Sion to work.  It's been very painful and frustrating.  Right now, I'm doing fine with him, but I know that it's because that so far my teams have been better than the opposition.  The games I have lost, it was because the opponents were just so much better than us.

It's easy to feed off a weak/bad player and roll his team.  It's quite something else going up against a team of skilled players that know how to coordinate and support eachother.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I've lost too many games trying to get AD Sion to work.  It's been very painful and frustrating.  Right now, I'm doing fine with him, but I know that it's because that so far my teams have been better than the opposition.  The games I have lost, it was because the opponents were just so much better than us.
> 
> It's easy to feed off a weak/bad player and roll his team.  It's quite something else going up against a team of skilled players that know how to coordinate and support eachother.



Indeed, moving to ranked, especially against premades teams, has proven difficult.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 23, 2010)

im doing horrible today.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a friend who's really good. You guys should try to play with him.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 23, 2010)

I moved up 200 ranks and am now in the top 300!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 23, 2010)

idk whats wrong with me, i cant win, i cant get a positive k/d lately, idk, i am really bad right now and i have no idea why, maybe i just need to take a break..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2010)

Well now that you are level 30 Nova, you have to face the more experienced players.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 23, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Well now that you are level 30 Nova, you have to face the more experienced players.



ive been lvl 30, and ive won streaks at lvl 30. ive been lvl 30 for a week


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2010)

I firmly believe I should be a Top 50 lvl 18 player


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm online now if anyone wants to play.

DarthRN is my SN. Add me if you haven't.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

Nova said:


> ive been lvl 30, and ive won streaks at lvl 30. ive been lvl 30 for a week



Still applies to what I said, there are bad level 30s, and then there are the elites.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2010)

well the past two games ive done really well and carried my team, so hopefully it continues.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2010)

i think he seems kinda lame, im not gonna buy him, they kinda ruined what i thought the vamp would be like, i thought he would kinda tear through people and whatnot instead of healing and stuff.

not a fan of healers


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

He isn't a healer, he is the mage version of Warwick.

Rod of Ages and Rylai's is perfect for him.


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2010)

Seph, what's your SN?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

Darth said:


> Seph, what's your SN?



Predacon  .


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2010)

And i'm an idiot.

Righto. 

Anyone else up for a game?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> He isn't a healer, he is the mage version of Warwick.
> 
> Rod of Ages and Rylai's is perfect for him.



idk, i just think its stupid and gonna be boring as hell, just like warwick


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

Nova said:


> idk, i just think its stupid and gonna be boring as hell, just like warwick



Really? 

I find Warwick to be pretty fun to play, jumping bitches with his Ultimate.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Really?
> 
> I find Warwick to be pretty fun to play, jumping bitches with his Ultimate.



He's gay for what a werewolf should be.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2010)

If I win one more game, I'll be in the top 100.


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2010)

you and your ranked games.

I've played 4 ranked games. Two losses and two wins. 

meh.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 24, 2010)

I just played. 12/2/20. Not bad for the first time in like a week.

Add me.

thegoodjae

My comp randomly dcs but besides that, I'm usually straight.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

Nova said:


> He's gay for what a werewolf should be.



How should werewolf be?


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2010)

omg, I just finished a match 14/4/2

Goddamn I was amazing. Yi really pulled through for me there.

It was 3v3 and they were TOTAL NOOBS. I mean, they had Karthus, Yi, and Kayle. They should have done much better.

awesome game though.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn.  The rankings shifted and I didn't get as much ELO as I was hoping to.  I'm at 115.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> How should werewolf be?



He should be viscious, he should tear through mother fuckers and not give a darn, like master yi except more wolfie and badass


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

if you boost ability power for a mage does it also boost their normal attacks?


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2010)

no. Just their abilities. Their normal attacks can only be increased by buying damage increase items.


btw muk, what's your SN?


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

sn: ubasrawr
i am on the europe server don't know if it makes any difference


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2010)

Muk said:


> if you boost ability power for a mage does it also boost their normal attacks?



Against towers, ability power is translated into attack power for mages.  This is to allow them to damage during pushes.  Also, there's an item known as lich bane which turns ability power into attack damage for one attack every three seconds after using a spell.  This means that a caster with 500 ap will deal 1000 damage to a tower after casting a spell.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

ahh ok, for morgana players is it better to go for ability power or normal damage?

i find myself in positions where i am unable to finish off heroes at lvl 18 with a full set of spells, even if i use my ultimate 

even if i go for ability power item


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2010)

Muk said:


> ahh ok, for morgana players is it better to go for ability power or normal damage?
> 
> i find myself in positions where i am unable to finish off heroes at lvl 18 with a full set of spells, even if i use my ultimate
> 
> even if i go for ability power item



Morgana is a support caster, so her damage is going to be a bit weaker than pure casters like Anivia and Annie.  As a result, she's actually fairly versatile as a champion.  You can build her alot of different ways if you're good with her.

I won't give any more advice than that though, since I have never played Morgana.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 24, 2010)

im so bored they need to make games give you more ip gotta play a fuckin week to get a 6300 champ its ridiculous, at this rate it will take me a whole year to catch up.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 24, 2010)

Muk said:


> ahh ok, for morgana players is it better to go for ability power or normal damage?
> 
> i find myself in positions where i am unable to finish off heroes at lvl 18 with a full set of spells, even if i use my ultimate
> 
> even if i go for ability power item



Morgana isn't used to kill people but mostly trap and AoE.

Her stun has a great range and if you use it right, it is deadly.

In team battles, Morgana is at her strongest.

Her weakest is at solo battles since  with banshees is usually a bit easy to run from the ult's second bang or the bind in the first place.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 24, 2010)

Btw, who would you guys say is the worst hero?

I have to go between Tryn, Eve, Corki, Gangplank, and Gragas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2010)

Evelyn and Corki sound about right, and the nerfed Kayle.



Nova said:


> He should be viscious, he should tear through mother fuckers and not give a darn, like master yi except more wolfie and badass



Isn't that Warwick? He is extremly bloodthirsty and will rip you apart.


----------



## Darth (Jul 25, 2010)

Can someone explain to me how I can enable the IP boost? It's showing bonus points for me at the end of every match, but it never gives me the bonus because it says "IP boost is not enabled".

I feel like I'm only getting half of what I deserve.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Morgana isn't used to kill people but mostly trap and AoE.
> 
> Her stun has a great range and if you use it right, it is deadly.
> 
> ...



yeah i found that i got a lot of support kills

and i usually tend to go for HP/tank build with morganna just so i can survive those battles xD

still ashe is a pain in the ass to kill with morgana 

is like the only character i have trouble killing.

do i have to be lvl 20 to get ranked games 

only lvl 12 or so


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2010)

You have to be level 30 to play ranked.


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 25, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Evelyn and Corki sound about right, and the *nerfed Kayle*.





I still find Kayle to be viable.  Sure it takes more than a few seconds to backdoor now and sure her ult is now 3 seconds, but she is far from being the worst hero.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2010)

Finally made it into the top 100!  Last game had Elementz, who's famous for his Tier Lists and his vicious Annie.  So I can say that I was on a team that beat a team that Elementz just so happened to be on.  

Next game had a leaver and I went into the top 50.  I know I'm not good enough for this level though.  These guys are crazy good.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang Wes, work hard. Whenever I reach level 30, expect me to be in the ladder with my Taric.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit my team sucked.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 27, 2010)

Just to help you out, Trinity force sucks.
Get BloodThirster next time and kill creep.

It gradually gets you 100 AD plus 25% lifesteal. That would have been better than trinity force. If you die it goes back to normal.

Starks was useless once Sivir left since the rest of your crew was casters and alistair.

But yes, in the end, your team sucked.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 27, 2010)

Another Kayle nerf? Fuck.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2010)

current kayle is next to useless now.

Every match I play, Kayle is always fodder.


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 27, 2010)

Clearly riot is telling us that we should focus on DPS for Kayle. 

Zerks > Infinity Blade> BT > Last Whisperer > Phantom Dancer.  Lets also just throw in a Malady for the hell of it.  

Oh well, I guess its just time to start using Nidalee and Janna more now.  Of course I will still use Kayle once in awhile.  It will just be less often.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2010)

Vlad seems cool, and not straight up imba right out of the box like Xin, good job riot.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 27, 2010)

I still wait for dotas 6.68 map so I will play some Leauge of Legends again I think.
I assume all you guys play on the US server?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2010)

Had a game with Rinoa and Hazea.  They dual queued together and were on my team.  They carried pretty damn hard, despite the lag issues we experienced half way through.

I don't know if Vlad is op or not.  I haven't seen one get fed.  I'm sure if he got a good build set up, he'd be horribly evil to play against.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2010)

Lifesteal items go well with Yi.

Lifesteal and Crit is a pretty crazy combo


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 27, 2010)

Yi needs lifesteal. It's very critical.

Try to go for Bloodthirster. One of the best items in the game and if you kill enough minions it really helps.

Bloodthirster+Phantom Dancer+25% attack boots+Infinity Edge is usually all a Yi needs to rape. Add another Phantom Dancer and it is gg.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright, but I don't get something. The more creeps you kill with bloodthirster the better the item becomes?

Not sure I follow on that front.

And wouldn't Stark's Fervor be a good item for lifesteal as well? Plus it has great aura effects for the whole team in ganks and team battles.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 28, 2010)

Darth said:


> And wouldn't Stark's Fervor be a good item for lifesteal as well? Plus it has great aura effects for the whole team in ganks and team battles.



Stark's is good even if your team doesn't particularly benefit from the effects.  It may not be the best start item though.  I would get the Emblem, but hold off on completing the whole thing until you get some real damage items.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 28, 2010)

Darth said:


> Alright, but I don't get something. The more creeps you kill with bloodthirster the better the item becomes?
> 
> Not sure I follow on that front.
> 
> And wouldn't Stark's Fervor be a good item for lifesteal as well? Plus it has great aura effects for the whole team in ganks and team battles.



It starts with 60+ AD and 15% Life steal.

Gain an additional 1 Physical Damage and 0.25% Life Steal per kill. Maximum of +40 Damage and +10% Lifesteal. Bonuses are lost upon death.

So if you kill 40 creep, you get 100 attack damage plus 25% lifesteal.

25% lifesteal is pretty sick and 100 attack damage is always nice.

Imagine this with Phantom Dancer. Bloodthirster itself is better than Infinity edge and it costs much less to make.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 28, 2010)

...I found out Taric is almost banned in every game


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> ...I found out Taric is almost banned in every game



can't imagine why!


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 28, 2010)

Darth said:


> can't imagine why!



I thought someone like Shen would be banned more often although the God Awful Shen we played with makes me see why some wouldn't mind playing against a Shen.


----------



## Darth (Jul 28, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> I thought someone like Shen would be banned more often although the God Awful Shen we played with makes me see why some wouldn't mind playing against a Shen.



Yeah, but you're pretty good with Taric. And we managed to compensate and win even with a bad Shen.

So in the end, i'ts all good.

You up for a match now?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 28, 2010)

Sure. I just got off work so I might be a bit tired though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 28, 2010)

Double IP weekend motherfuckerrrrs.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2010)

No kidding?

I'll be playing strong all weekend then.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry Sephiroth for sucking last game and my friend stinking the first half(he's new to sion and trying to use him). I use the excuse of that fail Nidalee and having no masteries and barely any runes.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2010)

Had a game with TheOddOne (ranked 7) and I'm back in the top 100.  Last game was awful.  Full of feeders and bads on both sides.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2010)

Dear god Wes, what was that monster game you had that ran for two hours? I kept checking your profile and it said you were in game playing as Sion for 112 minutes.

Seriously.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2010)

Darth said:


> Dear god Wes, what was that monster game you had that ran for two hours? I kept checking your profile and it said you were in game playing as Sion for 112 minutes.
> 
> Seriously.



That's probably a client error.  I haven't ever been in a game that went on that long.  Heck, I'm not even logged in right now.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2010)

Made it back into the top 50.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 29, 2010)

Wes what's your main again? I came home and found my comp turned off. That means the comp died on me. I'm scared to play. Almost 50% of my losses come through DCs. Then other 50% is because I get a leaver. I think I only lost like three games when I had no leavers and I didn't DC.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 29, 2010)

I play AD Sion.

I've been having issues with my audio.  I'm not sure if it's software, hardware, or what.  Adjusting my balance settings has allowed me to get it to almost where it's supposed to be, but it's still not quite right.


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2010)

lmao. 

Played my first game with Twisted Fate. My streak was 11/9 so it wasn't too bad. still, my team was losing. Their Garen had three sunfire capes, an infinity edge, and a guardian angel. He slaughtered us all.

We managed to 4v1 him and push all the way until his main towers. 

After that, we got raped horribly.

So in the end, I used Twisted Fates ulti to backdoor and destroy both towers and the base thing on my own. 

it was absolutely hilarious. I still have no idea how I managed it. 

Awesome though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2010)

I take back what I said about Kayle.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

To celebrate the launch of double IP weekend, Riot decided to *break our fucking game servers* or something grrrrrrr


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it's just that there's so many fucking people, the servers are lagging like hell.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2010)

riot sucks dick, horrible company, fun game, but shit service, dont know how to balance anything and servers suck.

but im enjoying the free champ for every champ lol, found out pantheon is fuckin awesome


----------



## Darth (Jul 30, 2010)

So yeah, Udryr is an amazing hero. 

I ridiculously raped using him. He's got a move that ups high attack speed considerably, a stun, a movement speed increase, an AP boost, a lifesteal move, a shield, and an ability blast.

Crazy hero.


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I take back what I said about Kayle.



What happened, you crossed paths with a Kayle that carried a game with 20+ some kills?

Has anyone tried a DPS or Crit Poppy?  I have started playing Poppy here and there and have been experimenting with different builds.  I saw some guides for those builds and wondering if anyone has any personal experience with going either DPS or Crit with Poppy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2010)

I play DPS/Crit Poppy, she works quite well, best tower diver in the game.

On Kayle, more of reading more into her, and seeing her potential when used by a player in ranked.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 1, 2010)

i love olaf.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 1, 2010)

I am the only Gragas player in the world. He's so fun


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 2, 2010)

Gragas sucks until proven otherwise

Am I the only one who loves Taric?

Pantheon is such a fail character if you have aren't playing against retards.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2010)

I miss when HSS could do massive damage.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 2, 2010)

good games sephiroth, sorry prodigy was so fail


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 2, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Gragas sucks until proven otherwise


I never said he didn't suck ;3 I just think he is really fun to play.


----------



## Outlandish (Aug 2, 2010)

is this better than HoN ?


----------



## Darth (Aug 2, 2010)

err.

depends on what you're looking for. HoN is more hero vs. hero based, while LoL focuses more on team battles and turret kills.

Personally, I like HoN better. Only for the graphics. Astounding as they are. But I'm not going to dish out 30 bucks to play the same game with better graphics.


----------



## Outlandish (Aug 2, 2010)

Darth said:


> err.
> 
> depends on what you're looking for. HoN is more hero vs. hero based, while LoL focuses more on team battles and turret kills.
> 
> Personally, I like HoN better. Only for the graphics. Astounding as they are. But I'm not going to dish out 30 bucks to play the same game with better graphics.



oh right, btw it's free 2 play week for beta accounts so enjoy


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 2, 2010)

Darth said:


> err.
> 
> depends on what you're looking for. HoN is more hero vs. hero based, while LoL focuses more on team battles and turret kills.
> 
> Personally, I like HoN better. Only for the graphics. Astounding as they are. But I'm not going to dish out 30 bucks to play the same game with better graphics.


I'll take League of Legend's art direction over HoN's any day.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 3, 2010)

lol, just played HoN, to me, not as good, everything is much more complicated, they should keep it simpler, i prefer an automatic teleport to base, summoner spells and masteries and runes. theres something to do besides spam games.

i also think the graphics kind of hurt it, its hard to tell who is the enemy and who isnt when you first start, but i suppose its just one of those things you gotta get used to and learn


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 3, 2010)

I got Anivia today and I must say that she is awesome.  Played four games and three of them were victories.  In the game that was a lost, I ended up going 0/1/6.  We mainly lost because the enemies Sion was fed so much in early and mid game.  He was just stacking on that AP. 

One of these days I am going to give Eve a try.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 3, 2010)

Eve is a terrible char. Most useless char once everyone knows how to play well.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 4, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Eve is a terrible char. Most useless char once everyone knows how to play well.



I know, but I want to try all the champs that I have a few times.  Besides it is not like a lost or two is a big deal in normal solo queue.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2010)

i once went on a 10 win streak with sunfire cape eve, even people who knew i was doing sunfires, told me i was dumb, i still raped them, because i was such a big tank and the whole team would focus me and i my team would kill them everytime


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2010)

just got raped by a well fed Rammus with every armor item imaginable.

Holy shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2010)

rammus is easy mode, very easy mode.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Eve is a terrible char. Most useless char once everyone knows how to play well.



I would disagree with that she is useless, once she rolls around a trinity force she can get kills even if they have oracles, I would say she is very hard to play at high levels, and there are much better options in Shaco and Twitch, but outside of ranked, Eve is fun to play sometimes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2010)

someone should buy me a 5$ olaf skin


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 5, 2010)

Just played the worst game of my life, 3/7/15 but still managed a win.

I partially blame the terrible DPS of Ezreal


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 5, 2010)

So I just played the worst strings of game in my life, four defeats in a row, all terrible records.

I blame eight hours of work and sleepiness

Man...I forgot what it feels like to suck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2010)

AP Yi is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 5, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> AP Yi is fucking awesome.



no, he is not


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 5, 2010)

yes he is.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

its a joke......


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2010)

I tried it and I failed miserably. 

Albeit I still had 10 kills/2 deaths and we won anyway, but AP Yi wasn't nearly as awesome as DPS Yi. 

Can't trick me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2010)

It's no joke, AP Yi is just better then then AD Yi, that being the fact that he is useful all game, and that AD Yi only becomes helpful late game.

I find having Alpha Strike that does 1000+ damage to their team is much more helpful in a team fight then a Yi who crits around 800 a strike on single opponents, the reason being is Yi always gets focused as soon as he pops up he and doesn't get to do much unless the other team doesn't know how to focus fire and lack crowd control.

The problem is he depends on your team though to take it from there where you get possibly two alpha strikes off in a team fight.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

nah, ad yi is much better, you just have to know when to initiate, its the lack of a sense of timing that makes most yi's fail in teamfights not the efficiency of the build.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2010)

Not according to high elo players.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

bull, if you enter a team fight after the tank and after 1 or 2 other people, you will rarely ever be switched to as the target and you will easily kill the weaker ones forcing the other team to run.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

so true


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 6, 2010)

I prefer a mix of AP and AD for Yi.

A good AP Yi is better imo.

A good AP Yi(just get mejai if you are good enough and sword of occult).

Just get those two and phantom dancer+banshee veil.

Nothing will kill you or escape.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 7, 2010)

Suddenly it seems like the top 500 has been much more competitive.  Especially the top 100, it's very difficult to make any headway at all.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2010)

I would never have guessed. 

Also, using Jax is a load of fun. Shame he's only effective late game though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

I must ask Wesley when you were lower elo, did you get any afkers and or feeders?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

oh anyone going to buy the mag resist tank galio when he comes out? he has a taunt, and absorbs people damage and puts it back on them, hes basically a mag resist vs of rammus


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

oh wow i really dont like this game.

i just had a match where my teamate quit after feeding, then another teamate fed 0/15 as pantheon, didnjt know how to combo or use heartseeker strike after his stun, and everytime i explained it as nicely as you can and tried to help him, he said, "QQQQQQQQ stuf QQQQQQ noob ill report you for insulting me QQQQQQQ stfu" every. single. time.

another teamate who fed 0/8, and it was only me and a warwick with a positive score me 6/1 and him 8/4.

safe to say i couldnt carry the team despite trying to help in literally the nicest way possible because they would spam my chat with QQ stfu spam.

i would really love to hear the argument from high elo players that say that they could still carry the team in that position

i really would, cuz if they say they could i would love to go over to their house and shoot them in the face


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

Chat is down.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

for 5 bucks i got an olaf skin and a kennen skin, sweet 

lol @ 20 dollar tristana skin


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

Chat's back up, now I don't have to burn down riot.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2010)

ten dollar Jedi Yi skin is irritating.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I must ask Wesley when you were lower elo, did you get any afkers and or feeders?



My Elo rose pretty fast.  I didn't really notice it much in my games.  Recently I dropped down to 1400 again, but I didn't notice any problems then either.  At the absolute worst, there were still people that insisted on playing Yi when Xin is better in every.  Single.  Way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2010)

Lucky you. 

I've had the luck of more then half my games with a feeder or two and afks, they say I need to carry my team even when this happens, but really there isn't much you can do just as Annie against a team fed 10 kills or more.

and on them picking fail heroes, like Katarina when we don't have the cc to support her ulti, or Yi, or they pick a team of all carries.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 7, 2010)

Surprisingly enough, I've had alot of success when Akali has been on my team lately.  I guess that buff she recieved where she gains an stack for her ult on kill or assist has really made her into a killing machine during team fights or scrimages.  There's just so much burst damage and her mobility is crazy good so people have a hard time pinning her down.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

sorry for that last match sephiroth, my computer was super laggy and whatnot


----------



## Scapa (Aug 8, 2010)

I've had 3 games in a row where I havent died, I've been playing Amumu <3 I luv him. 

And even though he has kinda low nuke compared to other champs, his stuns, tantrum and despair have made my 10/0, 12/0 and 12/0 games possible 

Btw. Made my personal best the other day as Twitch, 33 kills, 4 deaths(or was it 5?) and 11 assists : D


----------



## Wesley (Aug 8, 2010)

Scapa said:


> I've had 3 games in a row where I havent died, I've been playing Amumu <3 I luv him.
> 
> And even though he has kinda low nuke compared to other champs, his stuns, tantrum and despair have made my 10/0, 12/0 and 12/0 games possible
> 
> Btw. Made my personal best the other day as Twitch, 33 kills, 4 deaths(or was it 5?) and 11 assists : D



I've taken to banning Amumu in my matches whenever possible.  He's just that good at screwing over an entire team.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 8, 2010)

Currently ranked 156.  It's tough.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally made it back into the top 100.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 9, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I've taken to banning Amumu in my matches whenever possible.  He's just that good at screwing over an entire team.



 Bad players I quess? I mean, Amumu is such a good support champ with his 2 stuns and AoE skills.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2010)

More of he aces the team he is against.


----------



## Darth (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice set Seph. Although you might want to get someone to smooth out the gifs for you a bit. They're a bit choppy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2010)

It should be better now.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 14, 2010)

It's extremely difficult now to get into the top 100 compared to how it was back then.  My ELO rating is at it's highest ever, but it'll probably drop again with my next game.  Being a leader and a team player at this level is pretty much a requirement.  I've done well in my past games, despite the criticisms I've recieved, but I like to think I've held my own.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 15, 2010)

Currently ranked 30 on the ladder.  1686 Elo.  

To be honest, it's this guy named Rawr that's been carrying me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2010)

Is that one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) still #1? cant remember his name, think it starts with an r


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2010)

ReginaId is still at the top.  He hardly ever plays solo queue and he only does so when he has his brother or some other guy backing him up.  Most people don't have the luxury of duo queueing like that though.

I took some losses, but I'm back to where I was yesterday, only 9 ranks lower than I was.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2010)

Tied with Araragi for the 25th spot.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2010)

Ranked 16.  If I win 8 more times, I'll be #1.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2010)

this **gga is pro


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually, what I've noticed is that there's not much difference between higher and lower level play.  I think many 1500s would be comfortable in the 1700 bracket.  People still feed at both levels, still make mistakes.  Some tactics don't work anymore, but others are as strong as ever.

I'm sure things are different in ranked 3vs3s and 5vs5s though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

The new champion, Urgot.




Tank/Support from the look of his skills.

That is one ugly bastard, I don't like him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2010)

wow, he looks awesome, love his ult, his other spells seem a bit complicated


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2010)

His ult is gamebreaking.  I don't have anymore bans left.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank riot.

Company has a crappy balance team, or its just not that big


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 17, 2010)

I just pray his ult has a short range.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I just pray his ult has a short range.



Apparently, it's extremely small.  I don't know how small though.  Like, if you could pull a target through a wall with it, that's a big problem right there.  I think, maybe 200 units would be fine, but if he's swapping places with ranged carries and casters within their casting range, that's no good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope it's about the range of Blitz's grab, tower swap ftw. :33


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope it's about the range of Blitz's grab, tower swap ftw. :33



I would seriously question Riot's sanity if they made it that long.  Blitz's grab is the second hardest skillshot to make in the game, while potentionally the most devastating.  Even as an ultimate, giving an on-click ability the same range and utility is just way too broken.  It'd basically make playing anything other than a tank a liability.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

i hope it has full map wide range lol.

and im totally serious


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I would seriously question Riot's sanity if they made it that long.  Blitz's grab is the second hardest skillshot to make in the game, while potentionally the most devastating.  Even as an ultimate, giving an on-click ability the same range and utility is just way too broken.  It'd basically make playing anything other than a tank a liability.



Well that was about the range of Vengeful Spirit's ult, and she wasn't game breaking.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

dont ignore me sephiroth, you know you want my idea to go through


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 18, 2010)

I got to give Blitz another shot one of these days.  I only played him a few times when I first started this game.  To say the very least my skill shots were far to random.  



Nova said:


> i hope it has full map wide range lol.
> 
> and im totally serious



Send the enemy into your fountain.


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2010)

The reverse of TF's ulti?



Also, Xin is ridiculously OP. I'm having a much better run with him than Yi.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

thats because he is better then Yi


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2010)

Also doing better with him than Jax.

Those two were my mains. I think I'll stick with Xin for awhile.

Why is the server busy?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

idk, im not on lol.

jax? i doubt it but maybe, jax is more fun imo


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2010)

Did I mention I hate Riot's servers? The chat disconnected again. tsk.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 18, 2010)

Jax depends too much on luck, so its too random champ. He depends so much on dodge. :I

Lately, I've used Twitch a lot. Gotta love expunge + deadly poison + stealth.. and spray and pray


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

I do believe chance/random probability shouldn't exist in a type of game like this, instead it should be every 3rd or 4th hit is dodged, and same goes for critical strike and snowball items.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 18, 2010)

I play it alot, but the dang Match Making fails so hard....its rediculous...if you win 2-3 games your doomed to lose atleast the next 1-2.....Anyways, my Summoner name is NinjainSpandex and KiritsuguEmiya


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2010)

DarthRN

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Wes, in your opinion, which champs should be banned most frequently?

Give me your top 10.

Then tell me which champs do get banned most frequently. Give me the top 10 too.

Thanks


----------



## Wesley (Aug 21, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Hey Wes, in your opinion, which champs should be banned most frequently?
> 
> Give me your top 10.
> 
> ...



Sure.

Shaco and Heimer are the #1 Bans.  Rarely are they ever allowed to be even in an option in a game.

Next up is Ezarel and Amumu.  Frequently banned due Ezarel's kiting ability and enoromous damage and Amumu's initiation and tanking ability.  He's also a freakishly good jungler on top of it.

Shen and Kayle are common bans, as are Taric, Vlad, Morgana, and Soraka.

I'm mostly in agreement with the common concensus, except I think Twitch should be banned in the top 4.  He's very strong and Riot's anti-stealth items are crap.  Buying Oracles means jack all when teamfights and tower pushes start happening, same with wards.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard Shaco and Heimer are getting nerfed.

Oh I understand Ez but I'm confused as to why Vlad is so often banned.

I've seen great games but other heroes like Xin should be banned before...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> I heard Shaco and Heimer are getting nerfed.
> 
> Oh I understand Ez but I'm confused as to why Vlad is so often banned.
> 
> I've seen great games but other heroes like Xin should be banned before...



I don't think they'll ever be able to balance Heimer and Shaco.  Shaco's ability to perform a level 2 gank is game changing.  Heimer's kiting ability is supreme.  As long as those two factor exists, there's no balancing them at all.

Vlad is banned because of his ultimate.  It's an enoromous amount of damage that buffs all incoming damage.  During a team fight, he's very survivable, deals tons of damage, and is extremely hard to pin down.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 22, 2010)

Heimer is retarded hard to kill sometimes but there are anti'Heimer champs out there.

I mean his ult with three turrets then throw a bomb on himself while zhonyas ring is just auto kill. I've seen 1 v 5 where Heimer's win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard the Heimer nerf was along the lines of only 2 turrets max, and less invis time on Shaco's deceive, unconfirmed rumors at the moment.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 23, 2010)

Two turrets? I rather the armor and MR each hit thing off. That thing is stupid retarded.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> "Banlist"



Where's Sion? 

Sion is.. ugh. His Ulti + ranged stun is insane combination. Always had problems with him.  (+shield that is quite good in late game)


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Where's Sion?
> 
> Sion is.. ugh. His Ulti + ranged stun is insane combination. Always had problems with him.  (+shield that is quite good in late game)



Melee dps isn't usually worth banning.  Certain melee tanks with high damage outputs might be worth banning, but melee dps is fairly easy to shut down.  I know for a fact that even though I can get enoromous survivability and damage, there are many champions that perfectly capable of preventing me from even closing with them.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 23, 2010)

Wesley said:


> ..there are many champions that perfectly capable of preventing me from even closing with them.



There's always the change for an ambush :ho 

Im not saying that you are wrong, but there always comes the time, where you get close. Sion has his ranged stun for this. :I Ranged stun with.. 15s cd? (Im too tired to check it out)

Also, remember that ranged units are quite squishy.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2010)

2 second stun on an 8 second cooldown.  Cast range is kind of short though.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 24, 2010)

YES!

Heimer and Shaco buffs happened.

Heimer only gets two turrets now(both got 100 more health) and his grenade no loner does damage to towers or buildings!


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 24, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> YES!
> 
> Heimer and Shaco buffs nerfs happened.
> 
> Heimer only gets two turrets now(both got 100 more health) and his grenade no loner does damage to towers or buildings!



If it was buffs than I would be wetting my pants right about now. 

But on another note... MALPHITE!!! 

I am going to be playing around with him for a bit tomorrow when I have time to play.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2010)

Heimer and Shaco got fucking nerfed hard.

and I was exactly right about what the nerfs were, hooray.

I think Heimer got nerfed a bit too hard in my opinion, completely worthless lategame period now.

The Shaco nerfs on the other hand were perfect, but I play Shaco. 



> Poppy
> 
> * Devastating Blow now cannot be dodged


Woot! and Kennen got a major buff!

This is my favorite patch since the start of season 1.

Who will we ban now? 

Amumu, Urgot, Shen, and Soraka?


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 25, 2010)

How is Urgot? O.o


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> How is Urgot? O.o



So far, from what I've seen of him, he's definitely capable of getting killstreaks in almost every game.

But against my champions, he's been pretty squishy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 28, 2010)

new champ next time is called Miss Fortune, a female pirate, is a ranged ap/ad, built either way, ad is stronger.

she is supposed to be a mix between katarina, twisted fate and gangplank

her ult shoots a ton of bullets in a cone in front of her that is similar to katarina's ult and how much damage it does, so a lot. no screenshots yet though


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2010)

That's one of the heroes I wanted for a long time, female pirate, I don't believe it yet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 28, 2010)

what? go to ptr forum on league of legends, riot is asking everyone on tr how they feel about her. patch notes next time also nerf exreal a lot


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











she looks like a must buy


*Spoiler*: __ 





(Passive) Strut
Miss Fortune gains an additional 25 movement speed after falling out of combat for 7 or more seconds, increasing each second up to 80 maximum bonus speed.


(Q) Double Up
Mana: 70/75/80/85/90
Cooldown: 9/8/7/6/5
Miss Fortune fires a shot at an enemy target, dealing 35/70/105/140/175 (+75% of her attack damage) as physical damage and 120% of that damage to another enemy target behind the first.


(W) Impure Shots
Mana: 50
Cooldown: 16
Passive: Increases Miss Fortune's damage on her target by 6/8/10/12/14 (+0.04 AP) with each attack, cumulatively stacking up to 4 times.
Active: Miss Fortune's attack speed is increased by 30/35/40/45/50% for 6 seconds and causes her attacks to lower healing received by the target by 50%.


(E) Make It Rain
Mana: 80/85/90/95/100
Cooldown: 15
Miss Fortune fires hundreds of bullets into the air which rain down at a location after 0.5 seconds, dealing 95/155/215/275/335 (+ 0.33 AP) magic damage over 2 seconds and slowing enemies hit by 20/25/30/35/40% for 1.5 seconds.


Bullet Time
Mana: 120/135/150
Cooldown: 120/110/100
Miss Fortune channels a barrage of bullets into a cone in front of her for 2 seconds, dealing 45/70/95 plus the higher value between (0.25 AP) or (0.45 damage from items) magic damage per bullet, hitting up to 8 times to each target.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh nice, I wanted a female pirate and a gunner hero, and both come in one package. 

I don't like the second costume, she looks like a cowgirl there.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been on a losing streak for the past couple of days and it sucks. 

What is up with those assless chaps?  Both designs are defiantly not riots best.  Something along the lines of the Bilgewater Katarina skin would have been better.  But I guess it is all about personal taste.

As for her skills, they look interesting. Make It Rain reminds me of Gankplanks ult, and Bullet Time reminds me of Corki's Gatling Gun.  Wonder if she will be able to move around when she activates her ult.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 31, 2010)

I started playing this a couple of days ago, just a couple bot matches. I doubt I'll ever play against real players since I'm a spaz. I'm not much of one for things like rts or tower defense type games. But I had fun watching my bf and the graphics are pretty (yes, that's a main reason I tried it out!). In most game varieties I go melee so I went with tankish types since I like running in. Tried Cho'Gath, Galio, and Malphite. I think I favor Galio because of his ultimate.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I started playing this a couple of days ago, just a couple bot matches. I doubt I'll ever play against real players since I'm a spaz. I'm not much of one for things like rts or tower defense type games. But I had fun watching my bf and the graphics are pretty (yes, that's a main reason I tried it out!). In most game varieties I go melee so I went with tankish types since I like running in. Tried Cho'Gath, Galio, and Malphite. I think I favor Galio because of his ultimate.



you should try some real games, the thing is, every time you do, you are put up against new players yourself, so no one has any really good idea on what they're doing, so you slowly learn and get better.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 31, 2010)

Nova said:


> you should try some real games, the thing is, every time you do, you are put up against new players yourself, so no one has any really good idea on what they're doing, so you slowly learn and get better.



In theory anyway.  You have some bad players, who's skills have capped out that create smurf accounts so that they're put up against noobs.  They have no skill, but they understand the game well enough that they're easily able to beat people that have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 2, 2010)

My friend just makes a new account for each of his mains. He says during the first ten levels his average is around 35 kills and around 20 assists since half of them don't know the surrender option


----------



## Darth (Sep 12, 2010)

Your friend sounds like an ass. 

That four win IP boost was totally not worth Riot's shitty servers. The downtime has been increasing more and more. 

Number one priority my ass.  I want a 20 win IP boost bitches.


----------



## Scapa (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you guys experienced any lag problems after latest patch?

My fps dropped to 05-09 after patching


----------



## Wesley (Sep 12, 2010)

I had some major issues.  I asked on the forum and someone suggested a work around that worked for me.  Load up the lolclient.exe, go to task manager, processes, and set it to low prioty.  Game hasn't ran so smooth in a long while.


----------



## Darth (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like an odd fix.

I'll try when I get home.


----------



## Scapa (Sep 13, 2010)

Tried it and it worked. 

Bloody hell 

Oh and btw, since you helped me out, let me help you guys out.

Trick to fix every unavaible, busy or whatever the server status might be -problem, use your arrow-keys and type this in:
up - down - left - right - up - up - down - down

Works always.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2010)

....

we already know this...


----------



## Scapa (Sep 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> ....
> 
> we already know this...



Well how should I know what you guys know? I havent seen it around here, so I thought it would be nice to tell it to you.

No need to get all assholish with me, since I just wanted to help you fellas.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 14, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Tried it and it worked.
> 
> Bloody hell
> 
> ...



Always useful for the busy


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2010)

Didn't know about either of those tricks.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2010)

The new champ is hot.



I may have to pick her up instead of Miss Fortune.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 18, 2010)

Very interesting character...I wonder what her moves are...

I'm only three levels away from level 30!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been playing it a lot too, I was curious to see how busy this thread was. Now I see there's like no posts. This is a bad ass game, it deserves more!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

Well there already is a main thread.

Sona. :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2010)

Where? I ran a search


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 22, 2010)

I've recently started playing, anyone on the EU server?


----------



## Scapa (Sep 22, 2010)

I dont know why, but it seems that R!ot is makeing shitload of champs in hopes of making the game better.

But do not worry, I heard rumors that they are making lava-landish map, that shall be published in da future )))


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2010)

btw do we have a list of Nf players on this thread 

mine is euro server: ubasrawr


----------



## Wesley (Sep 23, 2010)

Scapa said:


> I dont know why, but it seems that R!ot is makeing shitload of champs in hopes of making the game better.
> 
> But do not worry, I heard rumors that they are making lava-landish map, that shall be published in da future )))



It's not really a rumor if it's from an official post regarding things to come.  It's supposed to be this huge map, so huge that the only way to make it practical was to create teleport stations, which allow people to zip across the map hastily.  Basically something for people to fight over other than monster camps and towers.


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2010)

that sounds fun 

kinda fun to see teleporters being hogged or spawn points


----------



## Darth (Sep 23, 2010)

I honestly can't wait for that map to come out, if indeed it ever will.

Teams would have to be at least ten v ten. 

Lots of leavers I'd imagine.

Still, jungling would become a hell of a lot easier.

And full team battles would be insane.

Holy shit that sounds like fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2010)

Where is our capture the flag maps they promised so long ago.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 23, 2010)

that shit would just be stupid.

shen ult ftw.


----------



## Darth (Sep 24, 2010)

Capture the flag would be epic. 

I want BIG F'IN MAP NAOW.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> that shit would just be stupid.
> 
> shen ult ftw.



Any move that teleports you or makes you invulnerable would probably make you drop the flag.


----------



## Outlandish (Sep 24, 2010)

i tried playing this compared to hon it felt lame (my opinion ) i guess i should of tried this before hon !


oh and if anyone needs a trail key just pm me


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 24, 2010)

Been working on some more LoL. It is a lot of fun playing with friends and chattering when stupid stuff happens. I like Blitzcrank, his mana shield has saved my arse so many times. Not to mention grabby arm times. So...seeing the past two new ladies (I like Fortune) makes me wonder, there's got to be a bath house thread for this, right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

I play this alot .


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 25, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Been working on some more LoL. It is a lot of fun playing with friends and chattering when stupid stuff happens. I like Blitzcrank, his mana shield has saved my arse so many times. Not to mention grabby arm times. So...seeing the past two new ladies (I like Fortune) makes me wonder, there's got to be a bath house thread for this, right?


lol.......


----------



## Saiko (Sep 25, 2010)

EU Server 

Champion Name : Sayko

Where are you playing and what is your Champion Name ?


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 25, 2010)

lvl 28.

Main Taric

Can play many chars, branching out these days.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm level 14 after about a week and a half, playing Miss Fortune and Katarina mostly. Sometimes SIvir or Ashe.


----------



## Pan-on (Sep 25, 2010)

Aha I thought there would be a thread for this, started playing a while ago and I really like it, its fun but no addictive enough to kill your life.

I play on the EU servers, as Anonx and my main is Rammus because watching dps kill themselves attacking your armour is hilarious. I play poppy a bit too and iv tried most of the characters, I think im level 27

I did start playing on the american server but I think I deleted it from my computer.

Oh and about the new map, im pretty sure I read it was 5v5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

I think it is 5v5 and there sounds like there might be environmental hazards.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2010)

omg i can't believe how much different it is to play with a normal mouse and with good connection


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2010)

I keep winning, Mundo ftw.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

Mundo is a beast, we just faced a Mord today who seemed impossible to kill because our dumb ass Allistair fed him.

I don't want to offend any Allistar players here, but it seems everyone I meet who plays that character loves to rush to their death all of the time and then whine when you don't join them. It's like dude, I'm Katarina, I don't do face to face confrontation.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2010)

well its hard to play a tank and if you don't know what build to use its even worst


----------



## Pan-on (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't think alistair is very good anyway, he needs buffed I think , I haven't really come across anyone particularly good as him.

The best tanks are shen amumu and Rammus. Each is better in particular areas.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2010)

love amumu 

aoe dmg for the win


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

There's a sick build my friend does with Amumu stacking Sunfire capes.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2010)

Is anyone on here good with Kennen? Every time there is a Kennen on my team they're atrocious; so I'm wondering if Kennen is just bad or if it's people who don't know how to play him.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2010)

What's with the sudden influx of players?

Gnome, I went on a ten win streak with Kennen. 

It's definitely not the champ that's bad. 

American Server: DarthRN

European Server: WorkInProgress


----------



## Saiko (Sep 26, 2010)

Im Lvl 30 .. Was at Single Elo 1400 but fell to 1300 back.. Sometimes you could just rage what Idiots you have in the Team.. Thats just not Normal.

My Main's are Garen , Cho' and GP.


----------



## Pan-on (Sep 26, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Is anyone on here good with Kennen? Every time there is a Kennen on my team they're atrocious; so I'm wondering if Kennen is just bad or if it's people who don't know how to play him.



If you look up the american WCG championships, one of the two teams had a kennan on their team in the finals, he can be devastating if used properly.

That said I can't use him at all.


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's a sick build my friend does with Amumu stacking Sunfire capes.


lol i've done it all the time 

its so fun watching them die and i get multi kills really fast


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah most of my builds just involved racked up movement speed and attack damage.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys Im still wondering should go for european or american servers?


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ah most of my builds just involved racked up movement speed and attack damage.



amumu is a tank build on aoe dmg

anything else won't do amumu justice, since he needs hp


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Hey guys Im still wondering should go for european or american servers?



more ppl on the american server.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> amumu is a tank build on aoe dmg
> 
> anything else won't do amumu justice, since he needs hp


Never used him really, just seen others do it, but moist of the ones I run across suck.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys. Sorry to bother again.

I'm now on my Media Room computer, playing League of Legends. I was in a four-on-five match inwhich the other team was demolishing us badly. My internet then briefly died, and when I reconnected I was at least two levels behind everyone.

All in all it was shaping up badly. However, when I hit ESC and attempted to "End Game", it treated me as if I had accidentally disconnected and gave me no other choice but to reconnect.

Is this intentional?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2010)

You can't start another game until the one you were in is finished, so they let you reconnect but not start a new match.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2010)

Created to stop leavers.


----------



## Scapa (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had a couple of very rough - bend over and scream - games, where I've gotten epicly owned by other team. :/

Then again, I had a 5-6 win streak with Panth


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm on the american server.

thegoodjae

I've been playing drunk and tired these days, not a good combo.


----------



## Scapa (Sep 27, 2010)

I do have account in both, but I play only in EU (better performance :3 )

Itäpuu

Feel free to add, though I mainly play with my own friends, but what the heck; its always good to have great players in your friends list


----------



## Wesley (Sep 29, 2010)

Made it back into the Top 100 riding on Galio's back.  He's seriously strong with the right team.  Well, actually, any champ is strong with the right team, but fewer people want to play a comp that's good with AD Sion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2010)

I am thinking I might stick with Katarina for now, I have a little build for her I like and all and she's going well for me.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 5, 2010)

Excited about Swain.:33


----------



## Scapa (Oct 6, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Excited about Swain.:33



Meh, if he/she is as unbalanced as Sona was when she came, Im hating dat son-of-a-bitch.

BTW, quite annoying champs for this weeks roll..

E: Watched the spotlight about Swain. Seems like an annoying champ to counter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

My account glitched and I can't log in until the fix it.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

Sona is such an annoying bitch 

i bought her with some points i had saved up, she's fun when you play her, but as an opponent i don't want to have her


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> Sona is such an annoying bitch
> 
> i bought her with some points i had saved up, she's fun when you play her, but as an opponent i don't want to have her


Dude fuck Sona, she pretty much makes Tanks unkillable.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

and as a team you won't be able to escape anymore, she just boosts the dps's speed and he's just gonna chase u to death


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> and as a team you won't be able to escape anymore, she just boosts the dps's speed and he's just gonna chase u to death


And she is too fast to run down and kill, plus she can tank way better than a healer should be able to.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

if u got stun/silence its out for her just as any character ;p

its not impossible to kill her

though she needs to be the first target


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> if u got stun/silence its out for her just as any character ;p
> 
> its not impossible to kill her
> 
> though she needs to be the first target


Usually she hangs back, the only time we've managed to beat a team where she was around is to have someone harass her while she's trying to do her junk.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

usually i don't have that prob since i play amumu and can just jump right at her from the front hit her with 2 stuns and then focus her down with my other team mates


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

I really have no trouble killing Sona, she is no Taric.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> usually i don't have that prob since i play amumu and can just jump right at her from the front hit her with 2 stuns and then focus her down with my other team mates


I play Katarina, I'm pretty squishy and the teams I end up in never seem to target Sona.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2010)

why would you chose to play a melee squishy? that's just asking to die ;p


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2010)

I love playing Poppy. When I see Sona I just single her out, go invulnerable, flash in, and then mollywhop her.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been playing with Olaf alot over the last few days.  It's lots of fun his health drops to a quarter use Ragnarok and Vicious Strikes then the rape begins.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> why would you chose to play a melee squishy? that's just asking to die ;p


She's a good burst damage dealer and good at running away, she's also fun to play though she's difficult.


Any way, if this account thing isn't ironed out for me and I really lose my account, I think I am done playing.


----------



## Mio (Oct 6, 2010)

I really enjoy this game, one of the few I actually play.

Too bad I'm only good with Shen and other Tanks, I'm decent with Warwick, Akali etc. but only Tanks I can play seriously.

They're boring though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Tanks are far too broken, they need to be nerfed really.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tanks are far too broken, they need to be nerfed really.



Honesty, they're not broken at all. If you're a melee dps, you just need to build an anti-armor build. Last Whisper and Black Cleaver pretty much rape tanks all day.

I main Xin Zhao and I usually don't have a problem against people like Shen or Mordekaiser.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Darth said:


> Honesty, they're not broken at all. If you're a melee dps, you just need to build an anti-armor build. Last Whisper and Black Cleaver pretty much rape tanks all day.
> 
> I main Xin Zhao and I usually don't have a problem against people like Shen or Mordekaiser.


No one class of character should be that easily, out of the box powerful and good at soaking up damage. That's how game balancing works. 

You can pretty much tell how old a Champion is in the game by how balanced they are at this point, and even this new guy looks like he's way too powerful in some aspects. 

I played a few games as a tank and was shocked at how easily I got kills and soaked up damage.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

What level are you at the moment CTK?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> What level are you at the moment CTK?


Well I was fifteen, but I can't get to my account. 

But even my level 30 friends bitch about it. And I played in games with them where there are certain circumstances where we can do nothing.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 7, 2010)

Well fed tank is an annoying opponent, I do admit that.

But tanks arent imba, not in any way. Team behind the tank also matters (a lot) and often people complain about one specific champ, while they were just facing really bad team-up 

Oh and level doesnt matter that much  I've seen a lot of shitty lvl 20 players, who should be 10 level's lower tbh


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

Only really Galio needs a slight nerf at this point.

Also fuck Janna, fuck her to hell. :rage


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Well fed tank is an annoying opponent, I do admit that.
> 
> But tanks arent imba, not in any way. Team behind the tank also matters (a lot) and often people complain about one specific champ, while they were just facing really bad team-up
> 
> Oh and level doesnt matter that much  I've seen a lot of shitty lvl 20 players, who should be 10 level's lower tbh


I disagree and so do plenty of people. Tanks, for the most part, have too much ability to do things a tank shouldn't be doing. Some of them perform as well as fighters _and  _have the added ability to soak up damage. 

There are certain combination of teams that are completely unbeatable by certain other combination when played halfway decent.

Edit: And Endless Rage is pretty game breaking. It last like six seconds and when its over he gets back half his health or something? All you have to do is have decent cool down reduction you're pretty much able to murder anyone nearby every couple of minutes.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I disagree and so do plenty of people. Tanks, for the most part, have too much ability to do things a tank shouldn't be doing. Some of them perform as well as fighters _and  _have the added ability to soak up damage.



Well, I do have to admit that Sion needs to be nerfed with heavy hand. 
..But he's the only one I can come up with!  Please, share champs who are tank but rule the battle as fighters? 

No seriously, I still think that fightertanks are killable. Seen it happend even to those good players, it just requires decent cordination and teamwork (and since this is teamwork based game, its no shame  ) 

And Galio nerf my ass  No wait, let me just say this first: I havent seen a single Galio after he went non-free.  
Its funny how Galio is actually pretty decent tank, but people just ignore him, I pref Galio. <3

Though after you give it a second, I have to admit that Galio is not that good of a tank compared to the others. :/ (Amumu, Rammus, Morde..)


Anyone seen new champ btw? 4 games behind, but still no contact with him.


E: and yes, I do agree + add: Trynda is quite overpowered if played right. He has the capabilities of being the best champ in the game, my friend (lvl 21) experienced sooo good trynda that when they faced him 4vs1, they had to run or else Trynda killed em all :S


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2010)

I play Taric main and played my first rank game today.

I won

3/0/13, good play from the team general except the Chogath and Miss Fortune weren't as good as Sona, Tryndamere, or me.

I feel like there is almost no way for me to die if I have a Sona and I go straight tank build. It's too cheap. I feel OP as Taric lol


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 7, 2010)

This game seems pretty imbalanced with the heroes I've played so far. There's this one hero which is like a combination of pudge, abaddon, and magic stick all in one.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2010)

who? Most are balanced at lvl 30 once everyone is actually a good player.

You have to play a long time before even having judgement on who's OP.

Most are balanced...maybe a great great Shaco can be OP at times or a GREAT GREAT Tryndamere can be a bit OP.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 7, 2010)

i don't know the name. he has a hook-like move.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2010)

What's he look like?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 7, 2010)

the one with the hook-like ability is called blitzcrank, and the other imba hero i played is vladimir


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2010)

BLITZCRANK? 

He isn't OP by any measure. A good BC is deadly but get yourself a banshees veil and play smart and he isn't much to deal with.

Vlad? Yeah he's a lil imba but they cooldowned his bloodpool so it isnt bad, just keep stunner with you or a Fiddles.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2010)

Most people are saying Twitch is OP. It's funny to play a tank with a taunt against him though, just pick up a thornmail and he'll kill himself.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2010)

a twitch? He has no runaway moves besides cloaking, he isn't OP by any measure.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 7, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> a twitch? He has no runaway moves besides cloaking, he isn't OP by any measure.



Actually, he is.  

His Q gives him a 100% Attack Speed buff.  That is fucking huge.  I think the only character in the game with that kind of attack speed steriod is Eve.  What's more, Twitch's base attack speed is one of the highest in the game.

His W is a potentionally 80% slow that lasts 5 seconds on a 10 second cooldown.  Even with Treads, he's going to stop your movement for a solid 3 seconds.  

His E is a 150 damage nuke with a bonus that can be as high as 500 extra damage!  In an AOE!  That's a none ultimate, aoe spell dealing more than 600 damage!

His ultimate gives him even more attack speed, plus 1000 range on his auto-attakcs.  Basically, he does max damage attacks in an aoe, followed up by an 80% slow and then a 650 aoe nuke.  The guy does as much damage as burst caster, while still having more potentional than 90% of the characters in the game.

Here's how it works when fighting Twitch; he cleanses and flashes away and restealthes after the opening off a fight.  You did some damage, but it doesn't matter.  He got away while your team killed themselves just to close with him.  And it's not like he's gone.  No.  Even as you're bleeding to death fighting against his team, he's repositioning himself to take out any weak champs and to himself back up to full using the lifesteal he has.

He's also a very powerful ganker.  Again, with the slow, the nuke damage, and the attack speed, it's very difficult to get away from Twitch, especially with the lizard buff he will undoubtedly have.

I was saying he was op long before the WCG tourney, but people just laughed at me.  Now that some people are starting to realize just how devastating and difficult to deal with he is, maybe something can be done about him and stealth mechanics in general.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 8, 2010)

I like how a lot of you, have the completely wrong idea on how the game works


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

It seems to me that some people have no measure of over powered. Vlad already had to be nerfed recently, I wouldn't be shocked if they nerfed Sona too, her auras are just too ridiculous.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 8, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Actually, he is.
> 
> His Q gives him a 100% Attack Speed buff.  That is fucking huge.  I think the only character in the game with that kind of attack speed steriod is Eve.  What's more, Twitch's base attack speed is one of the highest in the game.
> 
> ...



One word: squishy.


No Squishy char is OP, Twitch if you have thornmail, oracles and/or vision wards, is an easy clean up even with cleanse and flash. Just attack, flash with him and stun the fucker, even if he cleanses he'll be dead due to having such low health.




@CTK

Yeah Sona is a bit wack right now with cooldowns.

Just switching from her heal and movement speed constantly with a friend makes it ridiculously hard to chase her down if the Sona is good enough.

EDIT

Currently 3-0

Won the last one with a noobwarwick and an Eve. Sick skill fight at the end to push and win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> I like how a lot of you, have the completely wrong idea on how the game works



This. 

Still waiting for that Eve buff.

Wesley is probably right on Twitch, his burst damage is ridiculous, I believe if you removed the aoe effect of his ulti, he would be balanced.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 8, 2010)

Wesley, since he's a fucking beast, probably is right but as a Taric, I eat Twitch for breakfast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

Twitch is a little too good at burst damage and the AOE thing is kind of rough, but the second he's spotted, he's just too squishy. 

Though I have seen a good Twitch (my friend actually) murder like four people on a team in a row.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Wesley said:


> Actually, he is.


Actually, he's not.



Wesley said:


> His Q gives him a 100% Attack Speed buff.  That is fucking huge.  I think the only character in the game with that kind of attack speed steriod is Eve.  What's more, Twitch's base attack speed is one of the highest in the game.


*Twitch has the fastest base attack speed.

But that doesnt make him OP. Twitch is ridiciously squishy and if you have champs with stun, Twitch dies. Also Oracles and Wards do have some purpose u know. 



Wesley said:


> His W is a potentionally 80% slow that lasts 5 seconds on a 10 second cooldown.  Even with Treads, he's going to stop your movement for a solid 3 seconds.


Dont solo.



Wesley said:


> His E is a 150 damage nuke with a bonus that can be as high as 500 extra damage!  In an AOE!  That's a none ultimate, aoe spell dealing more than 600 damage!


It's twitch "only" dmg spell. How would you like to roll an assassin with 0 dmg spells while being ultimately squishy. 

His squishiness has a reason u know. :I



Wesley said:


> His ultimate gives him even more attack speed, plus 1000 range on his auto-attakcs.  Basically, he does max damage attacks in an aoe, followed up by an 80% slow and then a 650 aoe nuke.  The guy does as much damage as burst caster, while still having more potentional than 90% of the characters in the game.


Squishiness negates this hevily.

And btw, his ultimate has its downsides too, it shoots in a direct line, so if you are on his max range and you dont run directly AWAY from him, you take 0 dmg. 
Also remember that twitch needs attack damage items to boost this up, and they arent cheap. 



Wesley said:


> Here's how it works when fighting Twitch; he cleanses and flashes away and restealthes after the opening off a fight.  You did some damage, but it doesn't matter.  He got away while your team killed themselves just to close with him.  And it's not like he's gone.  No.  Even as you're bleeding to death fighting against his team, he's repositioning himself to take out any weak champs and to himself back up to full using the lifesteal he has.


And so? One oracle and enemys dangerous twitch transforms into free kill. 

If you seriously can counter his stealth, he turns from annoyance to free kill. Hes simply put tooo squishy.



Wesley said:


> He's also a very powerful ganker.  Again, with the slow, the nuke damage, and the attack speed, it's very difficult to get away from Twitch, especially with the lizard buff he will undoubtedly have.


TBH this is how you should roll twitch, hunting the weak and stacking your Sword of Occult.

Atleast thats how I roll.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Twitch is a little too good at burst damage and the AOE thing is kind of rough, but the second he's spotted, he's just too squishy.


And boom, right answer.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Though I have seen a good Twitch (my friend actually) murder like four people on a team in a row.


Possible with ulti and enemy champs being in a line.






BUT Seriously, Twitch aint OP. 

He has only one dmg spell with very uncomfortable cooldown, he has no escape method (you can burst him before the stealth hits in, if not he escapes with low hp and you have time to push tower/escape for shopping/etc)
Twitch is highly dependant on crit + dmg, and unfortunately these require shitload of money. Twitch is also bad at farming. (He has no aoe for that, and if you use ulti or expunge (his e) for farming I laugh at you  )
He is worth nothing without his stealth so get oracle or just ward the shit out of the map.
If you have low hp, return base and heal. Its not worth the risk, since twitch hunts for low lvl opponents who he can kill with his poison + expunge

And most importantly, dont try to solo. Twitch is not opponent worth taking lighty. 
- This is because it takes time to learn twitch. Most people just skip the learning part and get frustrated when they expect that they are instantly pro's and can solo 1vs5. So all who have managed to play over that frustrating part are pretty much decent players and thats all you need.

Short version of what twitch hates:
- Wards/Oracles
- Gank
- max hp opponents..
- ...or tanks
- Stuns/taunts/immobilizers
- AoE (since he takes dmg in stealth from AoE spells.)
- Twitch is also sooo fucking dependable of champ -kills (since hes a bad farmer) so if you dont feed him at the beginning, and the match doesnt take too long, you wont be having huge probs with him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 8, 2010)

*cough* Cleanse *cough* Flash *cough*


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2010)

You don't seem to understand what I'm saying.  I'm not saying that Twitch is unkillable or uncatchable, but that in a practical sense, he is.  When an entire team is set up around Twitch, it's damn near impossible to take him down and his damage output is so highi and at such a long range, it's not an exaggeration to say that he can make an entire team, tanks and all, fall down in under 3 seconds.

And oracles and vision wards are jokes.  They're much to expensive for what they do and are much too easy to counter themselves.  The opposing team is quite capable of picking up wards and oracles themselves to counter yours and no matter what, sometimes you're forced into a position where you have to fight, regardless of where Twitch is.

Regardless, I'm going to continue banning Twitch because he's too hard to deal with.  Even if he didn't have stealth, he still has extremely high damage and attack range.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 8, 2010)

Or tryndamere or whatever his name is. guys like abaddon, yunero, mortred, and an ultra magic stick all put into one


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

Twitch's range is ridiculous. Really I think its shitty that all these characters who are not archers have terrific range and the one true archer is stuck with shit range because she's one of the first Champions. They should take Ashe's character a little higher, I think. A lot of the time she's practically dead in the water as she's so squishy and even with her ultimate, much of the time you can beat her senseless before she kill you. 

Case in point, I go up against Ash, with 3/4 of my health. I'm Katarina as usual, but by no means is Kat a tank. Ash ults on me and I get that big stupid arrow in the face. She and the minions hammer me for a second. As she gets there, I cleanse, teleport, hit her, and pop my ult. She runs away, I teleport at the last second, and kill her. 

She was at FULL HEALTH.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 8, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Or tryndamere or whatever his name is. guys like abaddon, yunero, mortred, and an ultra magic stick all put into one



Trynd is one of the worst melee carrys.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> Trynd is one of the worst melee carrys.



I've seen some good ones, I hate Garen more. He's like a big, in the closet Ballerina.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> Trynd is one of the worst melee carrys.



He's not that bad it's just 99% of the people who use him are shit.  I've only played against Garen a couple of times but nothing stood out so i'm guessing the people playing him weren't that good with him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 8, 2010)

You guys arent thinking about it right. 

Every other melee carry besides jax can carry better then tryndamere.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

I think I might try this tanky Kat build I saw, I need some D.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> Trynd is one of the worst melee carrys.



screw you, Olaf is shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

Olaf can be beastly, I remember there was a game where the whole other team was scared of our Olaf because they were wailing on him and he wouldn't go down.


----------



## Sindri (Oct 8, 2010)

Olaf is a beast when built right at full HP but when he starts to loose HP and Vicious Strikes and Ragnarok are ready he really starts to shine.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> screw you, Olaf is shit



Your anger feeds me!



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Olaf can be beastly, I remember there was a game where the whole other team was scared of our Olaf because they were wailing on him and he wouldn't go down.



*ahem* i casually pentakill 



Sindri said:


> Olaf is a beast when built right at full HP but when he starts to loose HP and Vicious Strikes and Ragnarok are ready he really starts to shine.



Exactomundo.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> You guys arent thinking about it right.
> 
> Every other melee carry besides jax can carry better then tryndamere.



Not really, played right, he is amazing.

Watch ColdTurkey49 review of him.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Twitch's range is ridiculous. Really I think its shitty that all these characters who are not archers have terrific range and the one true archer is stuck with shit range because she's one of the first Champions. They should take Ashe's character a little higher, I think. A lot of the time she's practically dead in the water as she's so squishy and even with her ultimate, much of the time you can beat her senseless before she kill you.
> 
> Case in point, I go up against Ash, with 3/4 of my health. I'm Katarina as usual, but by no means is Kat a tank. Ash ults on me and I get that big stupid arrow in the face. She and the minions hammer me for a second. As she gets there, I cleanse, teleport, hit her, and pop my ult. She runs away, I teleport at the last second, and kill her.
> 
> She was at FULL HEALTH.



Sorry the ashe player just didn't know what to item for then.

i played ashe a few times now, since she's free to play.

oh boy do i have incredible kill ratio. and all i did was go for damage items and a few speed boost.

ashe is such a high damage dealer it isn't even funny. i mean morgana or twitch, they just die in 3 hits with ashe. that's how ridiculous ashe is if you give her the right items.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> Sorry the ashe player just didn't know what to item for then.
> 
> i played ashe a few times now, since she's free to play.
> 
> ...



She's also ridiculously squishy and very short range. Without her ultimate I can usually kill her if we're on equal level .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Not really, played right, he is amazing.
> 
> Watch ColdTurkey49 review of him.



Again, you aren't thinking about it right.

He isnt innately bad, no one really is, its just, other champions do the role of melee dps better when played at the same level, bring more to the table and can perform more roles, such as jungling, or tanking, etc. The most viable teams nowadays, arent the type of teams that bring out the potential of tryndamere, because thats not how the current metagame works. He cannot jungle effectively, and he cannot off tank, unlike xin or olaf, and both of them can gank better then tryndamere or at least on the same level. Trynd is most effective when he applies his ultimate, and thats on a cooldown, so whenever he isnt on his ultimate, he is almost useless, at least, in most situations, and comparatively against other melee carrys.

People dont understand this game at all(not talkin necessarily about u or these fellows), like for example, im arguing with my friend, tryin to convince him annie and fiddle are better then malzahar(he loves malzahar), but no, he just keeps saying in a 1v1 fight, malzahar pops his ult,a dn his aoe, and then annie or fiddle die, and im tryin to explain why the fuck 1v1 doesnt matter, and its more about how well they do there job in the team battles and as a whole, and he just keeps saying that malzahar will rape everyone and he has amazing ap ratios and he is one of the best, and better then annie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

I want this guy's build:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

poppy a fuckin boss


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Poppy can be pretty nasty.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, im definitely goin to practice her, shes fun, this free champ weekend is nice, get to fight tons of noobs, and try out new characters


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought Commando Xin for 260 riot points.

What a steal.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

O.o

xin's skins arent as good as they could have been


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought Bilgewater Kat and Red Card Kat cause they were on sale.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

i spent like 50 bucks on skins and shit, probably throw up another 10 for ganster twitch next weekl


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Gangster Twitch?


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2010)

Gangsta Twitch.

Unfortunately not a Legendary skin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

A lot of the custom skins blow really. I'd have to see it to know.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2010)

It's an official riot skin being released next week.

Not a custom one.

Also, do I have you added CTK?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

CTK, go look at twitches skins in his profile on the game, then you'll see it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Darth said:


> It's an official riot skin being released next week.
> 
> Not a custom one.
> 
> Also, do I have you added CTK?



No one from here has me added . I picked my name as joke, I wish I could change it to porkchopsandwiches now  



Nova said:


> CTK, go look at twitches skins in his profile on the game, then you'll see it



I'll check it out, I don't even think I ever used the little guy. 

I just went 6/5/6 in a game with a totally shitty team, when usually I would have been reduced to running and hiding. Tanking Kat is the way to go.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

wtf is ur name we will play


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Nova said:


> wtf is ur name we will play



I'm still low level, remember just 15 now. 

And its Denzel Weohstan  

Also, my team would have won just now if everyone but me, Evelynn and Miss Fortune weren't utter retards. 

It took out Garen twenty three fucking minutes to hit level SIX!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 9, 2010)

Today I played my first game versus real people. I've only been playing with other people against bots still. So here I am at a shiny level 9 playing my first real game and getting my first real win. I played Cho'gath and I'm told I played too cautiously but decently enough. Om nom nom. :3


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd love to play with you Yakushi Kabuto! 

A good Cho'Gath is always a delight.

I added you CTK. Accept my friend request!


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 10, 2010)

Ugh 4-2....can win with afkers.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 10, 2010)

fuck, im almost pro with poppy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

I played my first game with Urgot:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 10, 2010)

nice, hey, ima inv u in a lil, if you are on


----------



## FmDante (Oct 10, 2010)

Is LoL really that good as i hear here? i've played beta, and it was.... hmm. So whats new in the retail version?


*Spoiler*: _OT_ 



Why there isnt a Heroes of Newerth thread? I mean its closes dota copy there ever existed. Aww, want some people to play with


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

Nova said:


> nice, hey, ima inv u in a lil, if you are on


Done for the night really, I need to get some work done. But Urgot is bullshit, really. If I see him in a lane I'm just staying the hell away.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 10, 2010)

hes good early and mid, but bad late.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

Nova said:


> hes good early and mid, but bad late.


I think I did okay late game with him, I was level 18 and sure I couldn't harass as badly. But that Jax in my game was a stupid mother fucker because he basically fell for the same bullshit over and over. 
*
JAX:* I'm going to go by the tower when he walks back a little.
_*Switches places so Jax is behind the tower and Urgot is by it*_
*JAX:* WHAT TREACHEROUS WITCHCRAFT IS THIS YOU CONJURE!!!! *dies*

That happened like six times.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

She looks like a super hero, might be fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

Stop releasing new characters, fix the old ones and bring out fucking Magma Chamber.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, I want a new map dammit, or CTF.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 10, 2010)

After 10 more new heroes, you will get the map.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 10, 2010)

yeh, i want the map badly as well. 

so anyone up to play atm?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2010)

New map in November.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2010)

November? Where'd it say that?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> November? Where'd it say that?


League of Legends Wiki.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2010)

riot should work on server stability before they bring out new maps or champs. 

Obviously, the new map will probably come with a graphics upgrade, which is going to lag everyone like hell because there's always that one guy in the game running the computer on low settings and barely managing as it is. That one guy is lagging everyone else.

Server stability is priority. Then they can bring out the map.

Also, I'm checking Riot's forums, and an ETA still hasn't been announced. Dunno where the wiki got it's info from.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 11, 2010)

patch notes.


----------



## jimforevergreat (Oct 11, 2010)

*dota in saudi*

is there anyone here in saudi?alkobar? who plays dota for real?im kinda miss that game, esp when your from Philippines. it's a good place to mold your dota skills. any one who's interested to play with me, with bet. . im open for that. . pls email me @ jimforevergreat@yahoo.com or txt me 0543281243 thanks GG!


----------



## Scapa (Oct 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> riot should work on server stability before they bring out new maps or champs.


Agreed. IMO it's their biggest problem right now. 

Also, have you noticed that the further patching goes, more laggy and unstable game goes  

I remember when I started, I didnt have any problems (4-5 months ago) but now... oh man.. 



Darth said:


> Obviously, the new map will probably come with a graphics upgrade, which is going to lag everyone like hell because there's always that one guy in the game running the computer on low settings and barely managing as it is. That one guy is lagging everyone else.


Yep, thats me :I


I've HAD dramatic change in my games resently. I've played with Poppy and Gragas in 3v3..

Ok so we had (premade with friiiiends )) ) 5 victories in a row, was super awesome and all. But just 5 minutes ago latest game ended where we got our arses handed to us by Akali and Mundo.. 2v3. -_- 

I feel so down, sometimes this game frustrates me sooo much.

And the game wasnt even balanced  Akali could've easily soloed all 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

People play 3v3?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2010)

played a match with Amumu just now. 8/0/15, gg sunfire capes


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 11, 2010)

so i dug myself insto shit elo hell 

im in the 1000 elo range, and apparently once you are this low, you can cary yourself out if your good enough, well....

I just got a game where everyone but me kept insulting each other, and 2 people left right in the beginning. i went 7-2, with the other 2 going negative and insulting each other. 

i carried as best i could, its impossible at that point, i dont get it, i get less people bitching and leaving/afking in normal then ranked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

I just realized my Ashe is nasty.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just realized my Ashe is nasty.



My Queen Ashe is nastier.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2010)

man, this really pissin me and my friends off, we got in a game, duo que in ranked, and every team we get feeds and sucks, every fucking team. thats the bottom line. we are always trying to carry, give advice, we are always positive, fuck why do so many people suck


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> so i dug myself insto shit elo hell
> 
> im in the 1000 elo range, and apparently once you are this low, you can cary yourself out if your good enough, well....



I feel your pain, I went from 1400 to 1000 and it felt like an eternity before I climbed back up to 1200.  Some games you might be able to carry for the win, other games you are simply destined to lose.  You will eventually be able to make it out of there, it might just take a bit of time.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People play 3v3?



Well... yeah? They feel more intense and most of the time 3v3 takes less time to finish than 5v5. 

Then there's also the fact that its easier for me to get 2 friends with me than 4  

And yeah, I've also played shitload of 5v5, so it feels kinda good to see something else than that map -_-


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

I just had an hour and thirty minute match, in the first fifteen minutes we lost all our outer towers. We held them out of the base and managed to push all of their towers and get into the base, by the end of the game we had three towers left. I went 5/6/12 with Miss Fortune and we ended up winning because they just couldn't get into the base and they couldn't handle our Eze.

Eze caused one guy to quit, he killed this dude like 19 times in less than an hour.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2010)

^Sounded like an intense game. 

I have on of those every now and then.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2010)

bet my friend 5 bucks in riot points, he thought negatron cloak was quicksilver sash, lol, fuck yeah


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Darth said:


> ^Sounded like an intense game.
> 
> I have on of those every now and then.



Their team was just shit, ours was too. Had a useless Amumu and a useless Vlad. My Miss Fortune is pretty beast. 

Last night I had:

1. Mercury Treads
2. Infinity Edge
3. Warmog's Armor
4. Last Whisper
5. Phantom Dancer
6. Warmog's Armor

Was awesome


----------



## Scapa (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats with that insane hp ammount? : D IMO just go for da killz, pure dps for da win mon. Makes your gaming more.. lets just say "exciting" 


Bought Swain today + awsum white "russian" skin  I enjoy playing him, I've had a couple of decent games.
Ah, how much I like that laserbird : DD Its so funny, today one shaco thought that he was being mr smartypants, so I charged mah lazors and had his face melt. ;3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Whats with that insane hp ammount? : D IMO just go for da killz, pure dps for da win mon. Makes your gaming more.. lets just say "exciting"
> 
> 
> Bought Swain today + awsum white "russian" skin  I enjoy playing him, I've had a couple of decent games.
> Ah, how much I like that laserbird : DD Its so funny, today one shaco thought that he was being mr smartypants, so I charged mah lazors and had his face melt. ;3



I don't go for kills, I go for assists, easier to get and survive and Miss Fortune is an effective crowd controller. 

But I need to be able to take some damage.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2010)

i have this crazy idea, make a team where everyone goes the opposite of what they are supposed to to throw the opposing team off.

like, amumu's and shens going dps, and yi's and ezreals going tank


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> i have this crazy idea, make a team where everyone goes the opposite of what they are supposed to to throw the opposing team off.
> 
> like, amumu's and shens going dps, and yi's and ezreals going tank


Eze probably can't tank. But I noticed when I tanked with Kat people were shocked every time she got into the fray, got her hits and ran.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2010)

ez would be good cuz he could get out whenever he wants.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> ez would be good cuz he could get out whenever he wants.


A good Eze can, I have murdered a lot of Eze's because they thought they were Vlad or some shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2010)

ez's are so bad in this game, unless they actually good, which is rare.

although as ez, mid is so easy, even with his nerfs, i rape mid as ez, idk how u cant, i get 2 flashes, that really fucks with people


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A good Eze can, I have murdered a lot of Eze's because they thought they were Vlad or some shit.



Are you implying that Vlad is OP?


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> i have this crazy idea, make a team where everyone goes the opposite of what they are supposed to to throw the opposing team off.
> 
> like, amumu's and shens going dps, and yi's and ezreals going tank



You'd end up with a really shitty team and you'd probably lose within the first 20 minutes. 



Terrible idea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> ez's are so bad in this game, unless they actually good, which is rare.
> 
> although as ez, mid is so easy, even with his nerfs, i rape mid as ez, idk how u cant, i get 2 flashes, that really fucks with people



Lol you saw my friend's Eze the other day, he's pretty good for it to be only a few days into him using it. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> Are you implying that Vlad is OP?



Vlad? Nope, just that he's much more hardy than Eze.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2010)

yeh, i feed as ez if i top or bot lane lol. shit im horrible if im not in mid with mid characters like annie and ez, idk why


----------



## Scapa (Oct 13, 2010)

Nova said:


> i have this crazy idea, make a team where everyone goes the opposite of what they are supposed to to throw the opposing team off.
> 
> like, amumu's and shens going dps, and yi's and ezreals going tank



Baaad idea  You end up with teams with high survivability and low dps, since the dps you should have are doing actually nothing 

Oh and how does ability-power stack as tank? Like amumus despair, it has.. 0.01 per 1 ap  100 ap for 1% 

I've actually seen one dps rammus and he sucked monkeyballs. Had zeal and so on. I've also seen Eve with 3 sunfire capes... She was also bad, since after someone got Oracle those SFcapes were worth nothing.

(Though I like the idea of dps Alistair.)


Hmm, IMO ez isnt that bad opponent in mid, kinda easy to predict. Try winning decent Morde or Malzahar :I Thats hard :'(


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Baaad idea  You end up with teams with high survivability and low dps, since the dps you should have are doing actually nothing
> 
> Oh and how does ability-power stack as tank? Like amumus despair, it has.. 0.01 per 1 ap  100 ap for 1%
> 
> ...



don't bother with ability power for amumu. get a sunfire cape, a thorn mail and lots of hp and maybe a guardian angel

way better then to spec for ability power. 

when you have max despair its at about 2.5% its enough if you stack it with sunfire and thronmail to kill just about any squishy.

if you have even more hp, you'll get multi kills


----------



## Anjeh (Oct 13, 2010)

game is rather addicting, similar to LOCO but better and in 2D (loco in 3D)


----------



## Rache (Oct 13, 2010)

i've looked at the gameplay and i dont like it ):


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2010)

supercell said:


> i've looked at the gameplay and i dont like it ):



thing is, game looks rather shitty when u first look into it, but if you give it a try, you will probably really like it


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2010)

supercell said:


> i've looked at the gameplay and i dont like it ):


graphics isn't everything


----------



## Rache (Oct 13, 2010)

the thing it seems like they've taken out small things which identify noobs/pros. No denying kills me. Raxes coming back to life? I doubt the competitive scene will be as good as dota. :\


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2010)

supercell said:


> the thing it seems like they've taken out small things which identify noobs/pros. No denying kills me. Raxes coming back to life? I doubt the competitive scene will be as good as dota. :\



What do u mean as good as dota? in terms of skill to be competitive or how many tournaments and how much money is at stake? if its the latter LoL got it in the bag


----------



## Rache (Oct 13, 2010)

skill wise. played dota on a competitive level, seems that quite a few fundamentals have been taken out, is there anything that will make up for them?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

supercell said:


> skill wise. played dota on a competitive level, seems that quite a few fundamentals have been taken out, is there anything that will make up for them?


Just try it and find out, I haven't seen anyone try it yet and hate it.


----------



## Rache (Oct 13, 2010)

i probably will after my finals.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> way better then to spec for ability power.


It was just an response for theoretical dps amumu. Not an tanking amumu which you are implying. 

Since I see dps using ability p or attack damage = amumus skills get more power from abi.



Muk said:


> when you have max despair its at about 2.5% its enough if you stack it with sunfire and thronmail to kill just about any squishy.


Nah, with 700 abilitypower (which is almost impossible for amumu to get), he would do ~10% of opponents max hp every sec.

And that is way more than thornmail and few sunfire capes. 


E: @Muk: Your point, I dont see it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2010)

I LOVE DotA 

But i love tech wars and those huge ass RPG levels that take like 5 hours to get halfway more

Also the Heroes one was awesome
you change into a steamtruck that surrounds it self on fire and then runs over hordes of undead
And a giant pit lord was the final boss
So ossim
THe days when DotA didnt rule the WC3 servers


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2010)

Scapa said:


> It was just an response for theoretical dps amumu. Not an tanking amumu which you are implying.
> 
> Since I see dps using ability p or attack damage = amumus skills get more power from abi.
> 
> ...


except if u do go dps

amumu's survivability = shit

unless you'd go spell vamp.


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I LOVE DotA
> 
> But i love tech wars and those huge ass RPG levels that take like 5 hours to get halfway more
> 
> ...



lmao

League of Legends is Concentrated Dota. With new heroes and items coming out on a weekly basis. 

If you liked Dota, then you should definitely give this a try. Although IMO, LOL revolves more around teamfights and surprise ambushes than DotA did.

If you feel like giving it a go, my username is DarthRN. So feel free to add me.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 13, 2010)

**************************************



**************************************

1) I don't think they should have the name DotA, hope the LoL guys win that counter-claim.

2) If it doesn't have the dumb microtransaction system LoL does than I'll never play LoL again. Not that I really do play anymore...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

I will more than likely stick with this game. 

I am loving Miss Fortune.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 13, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> **************************************
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's been known for a long time. Icefrog announced that he was partnering with Valve for over a year now. New Dota should be fucking sick and hopefully the pro scene is even better than now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

We just played a game against some guys and won 61 to 12....game went an hour and that basically means that every 58 1/2 seconds someone was dying.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 14, 2010)

There is nothing quite like a good Kas.

They are the hardest to play imo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 14, 2010)

hate kassadin. he is so boring


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 14, 2010)

When will SEA region come up? i want to play LoL but it is blocked in my country


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

Darth said:


> lmao
> 
> You play the weirdest matches CTK.



Other team claimed that they just random selected all of their characters. But they were bitches. They all had revive and they were all using that fortify summoner skill. It was just gay we had to work so hard to keep them off of us. I think I should have tried stacking then, I only die at the start of matches normally because Miss Fortune and Kat are super squishy. 

I got the best kill ever on Twitch the other day too. I was chasing him with miss fortune and our team's Ezereal was helping. Well he was just too fast and I had ghosted and everything. just as he was going out of range I did my double shot, hit a minion that was just passing and on the bounce he fucking died. 

Was epic. 

Oh and fun fact. Ezereal and Katarina have moves that detect invisible characters.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, dancing lotus and.. that flash-like move, right?

Couple of good games with Swain.. though bad teams. Like.. really.. bad.. teams. I left from last one, since bot lane fed... 2 for us, 16 for them... in 10 minutes.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 14, 2010)

I keep playing good matches with bad teams. Except for a match where I tried Soraka and did terrible. Is it possible to good with that bitch?


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Yep, dancing lotus and.. that flash-like move, right?
> 
> Couple of good games with Swain.. though bad teams. Like.. really.. bad.. teams. I left from last one, since bot lane fed... 2 for us, 16 for them... in 10 minutes.



Lulz, I don't play solo Queue anymore. It's five man premade or GTFO for me.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Other team claimed that they just random selected all of their characters. But they were bitches. They all had revive and they were all using that fortify summoner skill. It was just gay we had to work so hard to keep them off of us. I think I should have tried stacking then, I only die at the start of matches normally because Miss Fortune and Kat are super squishy.
> 
> I got the best kill ever on Twitch the other day too. I was chasing him with miss fortune and our team's Ezereal was helping. Well he was just too fast and I had ghosted and everything. just as he was going out of range I did my double shot, hit a minion that was just passing and on the bounce he fucking died.
> 
> ...



I hate Twitch. Kill him when you can! 

Kassadin, Miss Fortune, Blitzcrank, Ashe, and Galio all have moves that can detect or damage invis'd people. A couple more people as well, but I don't use them.



Gnome on Fire said:


> I keep playing good matches with bad teams. Except for a match where I tried Soraka and did terrible. Is it possible to good with that bitch?



Hell no. Stay away from that unicorn thing until she gets mega-buffed by riot and becomes a decent character.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

Darth said:


> Lulz, I don't play solo Queue anymore. It's five man premade or GTFO for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ezereal's teleport will hit invisible people if they're around. 

And if an invisible person comes near Katarina, her ultimate becomes available.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 14, 2010)

Its ezreal, not ezereal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

Nova said:


> Its ezreal, not ezereal.


Well I don't have the character and I can't use him


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 14, 2010)

Just started playing this game, pretty bad ass so far. Theres still a lot I need to learn though >.>


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ezereal's teleport will hit invisible people if they're around.
> 
> And if an invisible person comes near Katarina, her ultimate becomes available.


Morgana's ulti is also fun if a invisible char is near by.

it becomes useable and you just hit them for lots of dmg + all the other spells morgana has 

the other thing i love seeing is as a tank with thornmail xD

i love seeing twitch killing himself by just reflecting all the dmg back at him and just out lasting him 

and if nothing else i just plant a vision eye or an potion to see invisible chars


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, Oracle always works. But sometimes, it's not worth the 400 gold. 

More valuable for tanks though, that's for sure.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I keep playing good matches with bad teams. Except for a match where I tried Soraka and did terrible. Is it possible to good with that bitch?



Yeah, I've had couple of good runs with her in the past when my friend rolled rammus. 

Though in solo queue she's too weak, she's that type of a champ that def. requires skype / teamspeak 




Darth said:


> Lulz, I don't play solo Queue anymore. It's five man premade or GTFO for me.



Yep, ur right :I And I dont even know why the hell solo queue seems to fuck so much? It just does, maybe I have done something wrong that made R!OT mad  

No but seriously, there havent been many "that good" players around lately and I am already lvl 24. Shame that my buddies have other things to do so we play only once a week together (which is pure win when we roll 5man premade)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 14, 2010)

cant. get. on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah the serve is down, might be down till four.


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2010)

K guys, I'm bored.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2010)

EU server guys


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 14, 2010)

gahhhhh, what do?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2010)

I played a hilarious match as shaco earlier. went 26/4/7 or something like that. 

At one point I told my team: "here's the plan, I go kill them all, we win."  And I went to their base and systematically killed all 5 of them and got an Ace  then we won a few moments later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

This guy posted a Shaco game he had on some forum where he went like 26/1/2. 

We actually won a game a while ago against a team we shouldn't have been able to beat. It was basically all because of crowd control and armor p.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2010)

Is Shaco actually OP? Their fucking Pantheon was bitching about Shaco being OP.

And I love winning matches you shouldn't win, like when they have twice as many kills as your team, but you just play smarter and push better.

Edit:
^ that's very upsetting to see.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Is Shaco actually OP? Their fucking Pantheon was bitching about Shaco being OP.
> 
> And I love winning matches you shouldn't win, like when they have twice as many kills as your team, but you just play smarter and push better.



No, but he was. see, your playing him after he has already recieved overnerfing. 

Ultimate used to last twice as long, shiv blinded people, his cooldowns were a lot shorted, used to be able to shiv and JITB when stealth, his stealth used to be long(with less of a cooldown), his mana costs have been thouroughly increased, i also believe his base movement speed was also nerfed.

Yet i still can go 30+ with him lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so tired of my friend's Ash and he always feed with her.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Is Shaco actually OP? Their fucking Pantheon was bitching about Shaco being OP.
> 
> And I love winning matches you shouldn't win, like when they have twice as many kills as your team, but you just play smarter and push better.
> 
> ...


u have no idea. 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am so tired of my friend's Ash and he always feed with her.



if he's always feeding then don't play with him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

Darth said:


> u have no idea.
> 
> 
> if he's always feeding then don't play with him.


Nova can attest to this. He also for some reason thinks he needs to never heal and that he can instigate fights four on one. 

I play pretty cautious


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm addicted to ghost and flash. I hate dying


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

I might take that combo, now I have ghost and cleanse.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nova can attest to this. He also for some reason thinks he needs to never heal and that he can instigate fights four on one.
> 
> I play pretty cautious



that last game we had was terrible.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2010)

I usually go Clarity and Flash. Combo works pretty well for me.

If I'm using a ninja, I'll sub clarity with exhaust or ignite. Sometimes fortify. 

Depends on my mood.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

I suggested a couple things to riot, which people sadly shot down.



santa olaf

and a new character who uses his hair as a gun and a sword, and is semi hyrbid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> that last game we had was terrible.


Yeah, I think having Ashe around makes us suck, when Psudokai and I play alone its always better.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 15, 2010)

Ghost and Flash here, I'm just too used for the easy escape


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 15, 2010)

If you're killing like that, replaces starks and triforce with mejai and stack attack damage.

As good as last whisper is, it was a terrible decision against the team you were facing.

A Bloodthirster would have been much better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeh last whisper against a non tank team? huh?


----------



## aslan (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm fairly much a teemo man here... use exhaust and ignite and item wise I start off with a vamp scepter and then build right into berserker grieves... from there it's Malady and then Phantom dancer... Frozen mallet for extra HP and the slow then a 2ed Phantom dancer... sell the boots and into a blood thirster. after that if I have time I may go sword of the divine or wit's end depending on the other team. I find the active for Divine stacked with the amount of attak speed eats through tanks really quick.

I also find that a lot of teams really really want to kill me a lot.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Oct 15, 2010)

aslan said:


> I'm fairly much a teemo man here... use exhaust and ignite and item wise I start off with a vamp scepter and then build right into berserker grieves... from there it's Malady and then Phantom dancer... Frozen mallet for extra HP and the slow then a 2ed Phantom dancer... sell the boots and into a blood thirster. after that if I have time I may go sword of the divine or wit's end depending on the other team. I find the active for Divine stacked with the amount of attak speed eats through tanks really quick.
> 
> I also find that a lot of teams really really want to kill me a lot.



Teleport and ignite or exhaust, get w/e item u see fit(not scepter), tele mid, stealth in mid of lane and get fb off the solo midder.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

I say Cleanse and Ghost because cleanse gets rid of stuns and the like, and you can ghost and run. If you take exhaust you can at best stop one attacker.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 15, 2010)

Yay, I finally had enough points to buy Cho. Him and Nunu are the only ones I bought so far. I think I only like champions that eat. >.>;


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2010)

What he means is that you play too defensively.

LOL is about getting kills, avoiding deaths is secondary. 

You should never choose summoner spells just for getaway scenarios. I go for Clarity/Flash for a few reasons. Clarity mainly so I can stay on the field longer and establish a higher dominance by spamming my moves more often, and flash so I can better initiate team fights and catch up to fleeing foes. Also works well for ambushes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2010)

Darth said:


> What he means is that you play too defensively.
> 
> LOL is about getting kills, avoiding deaths is secondary.
> 
> You should never choose summoner spells just for getaway scenarios. I go for Clarity/Flash for a few reasons. Clarity mainly so I can stay on the field longer and establish a higher dominance by spamming my moves more often, and flash so I can better initiate team fights and catch up to fleeing foes. Also works well for ambushes.



No he's upset we lost a game earlier and he's complaining about it. I never go for a kill I don't know I can get alone. And with people as squishy as Miss Fortune, getting away is part of playing them. I don't have a teleport like Kat, but I have a movement speed. 

Playing defensively keeps me from needlessly feeding the other team.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 16, 2010)

You and your friend CTK play so mutha fuckin defensively its a sin. Like, me and Garen were out there, pinging, tellin yall to come help, and no one helps, and it becomes a 5v2, and we still take out 2 or 3 by ourselves, that guy was a boss, you guys are straight up, pussys. 

Pussy ass mutha fucka. 

But i forgive you, you are only lvl 20, you have much to learn, padawan 

The problem is your friend the master yi, built a fuckin Frozen Mallet and Atma's as fuckin Yi, and then goes to try and gank pantheon all by himself instead of help push mid, but pantheon ults to us(the teamfight), and then your friend, instead of backing us up and making it a 5v5, he farms top and makes us lose a 5v4, and then comes down to mid lane by himself, when we all die, and then gets ganked.

Like wtf. Get a brain lol. No people in this game have any map awareness.

And you, need to play MF more and just get better at kiting and whatnot. You play so defensively, like, you would come iniate with us, and then when we go in, you would attack a little, and then when we start chasing, you run away, then they beat us, cuz u left us to die, u and ur friend. Like, damn, Im rammus, I got a fuckin taunt, ima good tank, my rl friends know this, problem is, you aint trust me, and its a bitch to play with people who dont trust their tank(s)


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2010)

Frozen Mallet isn't so bad for Yi as long as it's his LAST item. 

Phantom Dancer, beserker greaves, bloodthirster, and infinity edge is all he needs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> You and your friend CTK play so mutha fuckin defensively its a sin. Like, me and Garen were out there, pinging, tellin yall to come help, and no one helps, and it becomes a 5v2, and we still take out 2 or 3 by ourselves, that guy was a boss, you guys are straight up, pussys.
> 
> Pussy ass mutha fucka.
> 
> ...



Part of the problem is Ashe really, she's so not a late game character. 

I play really offensively, I was just trying to do something new that time. Most times I tank Miss Fortune out to where I can push towers alone and then I go back door people. I was trying to build her AP though. 




Darth said:


> Frozen Mallet isn't so bad for Yi as long as it's his LAST item.
> 
> Phantom Dancer, beserker greaves, bloodthirster, and infinity edge is all he needs.



My friend's Yi is a tank Yi, he can kill whole teams with it when the build is done.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My friend's Yi is a tank Yi, he can kill whole teams with it when the build is done.



My AD Yi got me two pentakills in the same game.

Did you see my 34 kill game? Yep. That's how Yi should be built.

Not a tank yi. Tank yi is a terrible idea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2010)

Darth said:


> My AD Yi got me two pentakills in the same game.
> 
> Did you see my 34 kill game? Yep. That's how Yi should be built.
> 
> Not a tank yi. Tank yi is a terrible idea.


He had 33 kill game with that same build, most of the time he has to carry teams.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2010)

He was playing utter noobs then.

Tank Master Yi is still a terrible idea.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2010)

And 34 > 33.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2010)

It worked for several games, its just your ELO gets high when you have a team like the one we made earlier.

EDIT: I go into a game to try out these armor penetration runes and I decided to do 3v3 because it would be shorter. Well I am getting TERRIBLE latency, like over 1100 ms. My team keeps bitching so I disconnect to fix it. Then they bitch when we get into a team fight and I'm not dumb enough to stand in the middle of Katarina's ultimate (because they didn't run back when she started it or attack her) when they die and I escape and kill Xin and run Kat off, they bitch I didn't save them. 

First off, 3v3 seems kind of shitty, second I am sick of being told I need to somehow lift people's characters out of the stupid shit they go into. 

So when they start cursing and talking shit to me in the game, I just left. It's the first time I've left a game the proper way. I didn't care either, It's like you're not going to shout at me for not doing what you want, fuck you.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 16, 2010)

Yp, been there with whole "ur fault noob for not saving meh CC" -situation.

And 3v3 is pure win IMO, been playing that a lot with 2 of my friends. )


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 16, 2010)

Why do people feel like they need to build dps champs tanks? better yet, you tried building MF as AP? huh? Sorry, but that is noob. Plain Noob. You make people lose games like that. Mf is only vaible AD. But again ur lvl 20, u play with scrubs, so shit like that might work when u solo que or something, but dont do that shit when i queue with u, type of shit that pisses me off and makes us lose


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2010)

I am really proud of my last game... me and yi were going to sell all our shit and buy phantom dancers to run in their base and hit the nexus since it had a few hits left. 



Also, what the fuck? 



Look at this guy's wins!


----------



## Didi (Oct 17, 2010)

This game is mad addicting.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 17, 2010)

Im level 28 now, getting close to 30, spent the last few levels trying out different characters and having a not great ratio.

Went back to rammus a couple of days ago and haven't lost since, other team's twisted fate got annoyed with me for taunting him under our turret and killing him, and his own team told him he was an idiot


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2010)

Didi said:


> This game is mad addicting.



MAH SIG


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2010)

Well the tank Yi build has gotten rave reviews on other forums...seems like you guys are kind of wrong when it comes to the popular opinion of things.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well the tank Yi build has gotten rave reviews on other forums...seems like you guys are kind of wrong when it comes to the popular opinion of things.



Well you see, the popular opinnion is not always the correct one. Most of the normal players, that play normal solo queues, that roll basic gear dont really know what they talk about. It's the elitist jerks who really have that experience to back it all up.

By experience I am talking about being effective trough whole game hence knowing what to do, how to do it and how much time is should prox take. 

I would also like to add, that there are many players under lvl 30, which also makes them beginners. I myself am lvl 26 and still learning something new every now and then. This said, is that popular opinnion always right? What do you think CTK?

As you said it yourself, "My friend can solo teams *when his build is ready*". How long does this build take to finish? Is it trusty enough that enemy wouldnt just stomp your team while you are collecting tankish stuff? For me Yi with high hp and nearly no dmg output is like a gift from the heavens. 

Dont get me wrong, I'd love to see more Yi's with tankish gear. That makes my early game so much easier and more fun to play. And boy, am I kicking ass as Mundo when I have a good early game. (+ No need to even ask if my Kog'Maw -using friend agrees. Or actually, who doesnt kick ass when having a good early game? )


BTW: I think that every Yi player is no skilled noob that should be burned in the depths of hell while being poked constantly with huge big-ass toothpicks. It's a champ that gives meaning to the word "faceroll" or "winbuttons all over my keyboard". 


Had one tank-build using Twitch in my team today. He had Ninja Tabi's, Frozen Heart... but thats it. We lost since our dps was bad. Me and my friend had something around 5 kills 5-6 deaths and dozen of assists while those other three(including Twitch) were constantly feeding and flaming the enemy.
Oh yeah, and we played tank's. Me as MUNDOOO and my friend as Malphite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Well you see, the popular opinnion is not always the correct one. Most of the normal players, that play normal solo queues, that roll basic gear dont really know what they talk about. It's the elitist jerks who really have that experience to back it all up.
> 
> By experience I am talking about being effective trough whole game hence knowing what to do, how to do it and how much time is should prox take.
> 
> ...



You don't know the build and any build changes depending upon who the characters in the match are. Our matches run longer, but the longer they run, the higher we run the chance of winning. 

I like how people preach about knowing the game so well when they're level 30 with an average number of wins, even that dude with 1000 wins thought the build was bad ass, but any build is situational. 

Second, the build has power, but the power comes second. Yi has some of the highest attack power in the game at the start, so he doesn't need more till the twenty minute mark, he's a good farmer so getting money isn't hard. 

And third, the game with DemonSoulNova was lost because people feed teemo early game, that's the real reason. 

You can't play every game DPS and all gungho, that's that stupid ass WOW mentality and its what took the strategy out of role playing and RTS games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

Well if any of the newbies want to play with me, my name on it is

Predacon

Just go ahead and add me.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You don't know the build and any build changes depending upon who the characters in the match are. Our matches run longer, but the longer they run, the higher we run the chance of winning.
> 
> I like how people preach about knowing the game so well when they're level 30 with an average number of wins, even that dude with 1000 wins thought the build was bad ass, but any build is situational.
> 
> ...



Look, all we're trying to say is that Riot designed Master Yi to be a DPS champion. Building him to be a tank is silly. He thrives on armor penetration/damage/attack speed/life steal. Anything else is just pointless. There are better heroes to tank with, and Yi is certainly not one of them.

It's like trying to sell a dollar bill for a quarter. Doesn't make any sense at all.

And now, I'm off to play with Yi.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Second, the build has power, but the power comes second. Yi has some of the highest attack power in the game at the start, so he doesn't need more till the twenty minute mark, he's a good farmer so getting money isn't hard.
> 
> And third, the game with DemonSoulNova was lost because people feed teemo early game, that's the real reason.
> 
> You can't play every game DPS and all gungho, that's that stupid ass WOW mentality and its what took the strategy out of role playing and RTS games.



Yi tank cannot be acceptable as an appropriate tank, the reason is because there are tanks who, when built tank, are mopre then twice as effective as Yi would be as a tank. Sure, he may be this or he may be that compared to other dps tanks, or to any noobs who decide to ever attack tank Yi, may make him viable because no one with half a brain would ever attack someone so threatless. 

The only possible reason he could ever take out an entire team as a tanky yi is because the other team is so underfed/underlvled/no tank and has no fuckin idea how to counter build against a retarded ass tanky yi in no way shape or form. What you state is downright infucking impossible against any competent players, you play against scrubs, lvl 30's are still scrubs all around, its not like you hit lvl 30 and its all of a sudden, IM AWESOME AND ACTUALLY PRETTY GOOD AT THIS GAME NOW SINCE IM 30. No, its not like that.

the game we had, was not because teemo was fed that we lost, teemo is one of the worst carries in the game, we lost because of you and your friend and the tryndamere, none of you actually played like a team, listened to us, instead, ignoring us, and doing your won thing. dont blame the loss because trynd fed teemo in the beginning. Teemo did absolute shit in all their team fights, me and garen made sure to shut him down quickly as you three(if you ever actually all came to a team fight) targeted a fuckin tank or some non fed carry with your ap MF, tank yi, and shitty tryndamere.

and yes you can play every game as dps, IF YOU CHOOSE A FUCKING DPS CHARACTER DURR HURR, fuck, its like playing a FUCKING MAGE OR WARLOCK IN WOW AND TRYING TO TANK, it makes no fucking sense, and i dont give two fuckin shits if you specced your frost mage with max armor, and resistances and resilience in all your gear, you will be hated on any team. pick a fucking tank to tank, or a hydrid in order to play one or another each game, but YI CANNOT TANK BECAUSE HE IS DPS AND IS SHIT COMPARED TO OTHER TANKS DURR

wall of text fuck, your information is so wrong on this game, you barely played this game, act like you know your facts, and now im forced to come off like a elitist dickhead just to prove a point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Look, all we're trying to say is that Riot designed Master Yi to be a DPS champion. Building him to be a tank is silly. He thrives on armor penetration/damage/attack speed/life steal. Anything else is just pointless. There are better heroes to tank with, and Yi is certainly not one of them.
> 
> It's like trying to sell a dollar bill for a quarter. Doesn't make any sense at all.
> 
> And now, I'm off to play with Yi.



And I'm telling you all that the build works, there's nothing wrong with it and most champions were designed to be built multiple ways. DPS hardly matters per person, this isn't WoW, team damaging and survivability are much more important. 

As I said, Yi hits for a lot to start, building him with some defense first doesn't hurt considering that he doesn't need more attack power till mid game 

And don't take DemonSoul's word for it, he saw the build win matches before the one I was in and we only lost that one because people were feeding someone very early on. 

Even then, our Yi could stand up to the fed character one on one, but Pantheon would jump in or Ashe would fire her arrow and get the kill. 

So that gives more validity to the build. I'd suggest that you all try it before you go doubting it, because it seems like hardly anyone around here has true experience making their own builds to fit their play style.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> *Post has been censored due to LOLRAGE*



lol u mad? 

STFU you elitist dickhead. 

You're being too srs. Seriously, calm the fuck down and behave yourself.



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight;3

5468326 said:
			
		

> And I'm telling you all that the build works, there's nothing wrong with it and most champions were designed to be built multiple ways. DPS hardly matters per person, this isn't WoW, team damaging and survivability are much more important.
> 
> As I said, Yi hits for a lot to start, building him with some defense first doesn't hurt considering that he doesn't need more attack power till mid game
> 
> ...



Err, i'll give it a shot. With my lvl 2 account. We'll see how it goes. Then I'll give you my feedback. I'm a fairly solid Yi player. Used him for at least 50 games. I'll let you guys know how it goes.

Oh, and ignore Nova.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And I'm telling you all that the build works, there's nothing wrong with it and most champions were designed to be built multiple ways. DPS hardly matters per person, this isn't WoW, team damaging and survivability are much more important.



No, fuck no. You take no fuckin idea how this game works. Yes, you need to be tanky and whatnot as a melee character in order to survive, the problem is, Yi's base stats are so terrible in health per level, armor and MR per level, hp/5 per lvl, its ridiculous, none of his stats actually benefit from going tank, or tanky, unlike, say Olaf or Xin Zhao, who are tons better then Yi in a game atm. 

You seem to think all champions are balanced and that Yi is as good as garen or Olaf on a teamfight or something.



> As I said, Yi hits for a lot to start, building him with some defense first doesn't hurt considering that he doesn't need more attack power till mid game





> And don't take DemonSoul's word for it, he saw the build win matches before the one I was in and we only lost that one because people were feeding someone very early on.



Win matches? he single handedly did not win the match, its a team effort. The only way to excel with sucha build is for the enemy team to make so many mistakes and your able to capitalize on them, and get fed. Dont point to skill, or how good your build is, the only reason that can be viable is because your playing against baddies who feed early and dont have a good team composure.



> Even then, our Yi could stand up to the fed character one on one, but Pantheon would jump in or Ashe would fire her arrow and get the kill.
> 
> So that gives more validity to the build. I'd suggest that you all try it before you go doubting it, because it seems like hardly anyone around here has true experience making their own builds to fit their play style.



OH HURR DURR I BUILD TEEMO TANK HE IS GOOD U TRY B4 JUDGE IT TRUST ME AS GOOD AS RAMMUS TANK AND SHEN TANK DDDDDDDD

thats what u sound like.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> lol u mad?
> 
> STFU you elitist dickhead.
> 
> ...


I don't know what's on the build, its not all defense, its defense and then offense, by the time anyone else attacks hard enough to attack back, you're already tankier and can stand there to beat them down while they do minimal damage. 

And I go different ways with Miss Fortune, like today I did a life leech thing to counter this other team. Sometimes I go AP so I can kill easily with Make it Rain, (which is funny because no one expects it to hurt). If there are a lot of Tanks in a game I get Black Cleaver. If there's a lot of Magic users I go Banshee's Veil. 

I keep my builds dynamic and situation appropriate. I learned this when dealing with Gangplank forever ago and I found out I could go inside his Ultimate with Magic Resistance and kill him. 

If there's a lot of stunners in a game, I do Mercury Treads, if I want to be a dick and run people down Swiftness or Mobility, if I want some crits, I might get Berserkers. Generally I go Swiftness though.



Nova said:


> No, fuck no. You take no fuckin idea how this game  works. Yes, you need to be tanky and whatnot as a melee character in  order to survive, the problem is, Yi's base stats are so terrible in  health per level, armor and MR per level, hp/5 per lvl, its ridiculous,  none of his stats actually benefit from going tank, or tanky, unlike,  say Olaf or Xin Zhao, who are tons better then Yi in a game atm.



Stop froathing at the mouth and realize I didn't say any of the shit you're saying here and that you just sound like an angry baby spouting out crazy shit with bad grammar. I understand a great deal of how the game works, and whether his base stats support it or not you can't say that giving him more health or armor won't make him harder to kill. 

I didn't say he could tank, I said he could survive easier. The build its tanky, but its not as if Yi is going to be like Mord or something. Learn to read please. 

And yeah, you guys fed Teemo genius, partly because you were overzealous to get early kills. It's why I play defensively at the start, because I know if I get killed I'm just paying for someone else's build. It's why I didn't die until the twenty minute mark in my last two games. Because I don't see the point in getting killed for one kill when I can't come back for a minute and it deprives my team of their crowd control, which is what I do.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

Seriously Nova, give it a rest. You're sounding like a douche.

So he's wrong about something, it's his fucking opinion. He doesn't have to prove it to you and you don't have to disprove it to him. Let it be goddamnit.

Oh, and my dream build for a tank Yi.

Leviathan.
Randuin's Omen.
Frozen Heart.
Warmog's Armor.
Mercury Treads.
Sunfire Cape.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2010)

Bottom line is, atm, your builds are bad because you like to experiment, your map awareness is bad because you still have to practice, your judgement calls arent very good because you dont have much experience. And then ill rage in a game because i try and tell you what to do, and you flat out ignore me, and we get fucked over, and thats why im not playing with you in the shorttime.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Seriously Nova, give it a rest. You're sounding like a douche.
> 
> So he's wrong about something, it's his fucking opinion. He doesn't have to prove it to you and you don't have to disprove it to him. Let it be goddamnit.
> 
> ...



im coming off as a dick, but all im saying is true. sensitive puss


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

Or better yet, 6 Warmog's.

Fucking health beast I would be.

Or 6 Leviathans.

Or 3 of each.

Damn that would be epic on an Olaf. 

Would be broken on a Garen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> Bottom line is, atm, your builds are bad because you like to experiment, your map awareness is bad because you still have to practice, your judgement calls arent very good because you dont have much experience. And then ill rage in a game because i try and tell you what to do, and you flat out ignore me, and we get fucked over, and thats why im not playing with you in the shorttime.



My map awareness? You got ganked by Teemo like twice chasing people by their towers. You're just blaming others for you feeding with an actual tank and then your overzealous running out of the base to get killed. Don't blame anyone if you and Garen want to frolic through woods and get ganked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Seriously Nova, give it a rest. You're sounding like a douche.
> 
> So he's wrong about something, it's his fucking opinion. He doesn't have to prove it to you and you don't have to disprove it to him. Let it be goddamnit.
> 
> ...



The thing is he doesn't go all tank unless everyone is REAL squishy. We're talking like Ashe and Ezreal teams. Otherwise you want to go half power, half defense, but just put the defense first, so that early game people are deceptively thinking that Yi's not shit, but he's hard to kill. When you get your offense mid game (20 min mark) they're shocked to see you come in and penta-kill them, 

Of all the games I've lost, I can say that its been a while since I could blame one on myself or Psudokai, its usually bad team composition or we have two people leave or something like that. And we won a few 4v5s like this too. Hell today, we beat an entire team that got the Baron three times.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My map awareness? You got ganked by Teemo like twice chasing people by their towers. You're just blaming others for you feeding with an actual tank and then your overzealous running out of the base to get killed. Don't blame us if you and Garen want to frolic through woods and get ganked.



Only time i get ganked is when no one calls mia's. 

I didnt feed as rammus i actually had the best score 15/10/?? while everyone else besides garen had a negative score. none of you listened to us, the two people leading the team, the two tanks, none of the dps followed the tanks, instead, you were off chillin at base for some reason or farmin and junglin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> Only time i get ganked is when no one calls mia's.
> 
> I didnt feed as rammus i actually had the best score 15/10/?? while everyone else besides garen had a negative score. none of you listened to us, the two people leading the team, the two tanks, none of the dps followed the tanks, instead, you were off chillin at base for some reason or farmin and junglin.



*If you had map awareness no one would have to call MIAs,* and its kind of hard to call MIAs on someone who can stand there invisible. Plus I wasn't in Teemo's lane. But when he came top to get me I figured he would come and just got back. 

And no we're not going to listen to you, why would we go into the woods to get ganked leaving the base undefended. I always stay at base and keep minions out when the towers are gone and watch for back-dooring because I have the easiest time doing it alone. 

I like how you appoint yourself leaders though, that's cute.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

it's actually not that difficult to call mia on teemo's. 

he can't move while invis'd.

but yeah ctk, if you're playing a game with a guy who's tripled the amount of games you've played, i think it's best to listen to him.

the team comes first, and the first person to self appoint themselves as leader gets the job.

That's how the game is run.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> it's actually not that difficult to call mia on teemo's.
> 
> he can't move while invis'd.
> 
> ...



Eh, I don't really care to follow someone more reckless into battle and just rack up deaths. Regardless of their number of wins. And really no one calls leader in games generally. We still have winners.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

Usually, the later you progress, the more competitive it becomes. I find that the more you emulate the really competitive gamers, the better you do in the solo queue.

Not that I play solo anymore. I'm usually with clan mates in five man premades using ventrillo or skype.

voice chat is a thousand times faster and more efficient, and our clan has a pretty decent standard for playing, so i always draw good people.

When we get beat, we get beat because the other five man premade we fought against was simply better at teamwork than we were.

Usually, in those matches, we isolate one or two people who nominate themselves as captains and when they tell us hit we hit. 

I've been captain once or twice when playing with junior members and I've seen what an uncoordinated team can do. 

They can fuck up and lose really badly.

You either play as a team or you don't. The side that wins the most teamfights wins the match. Proven fact.

NEVER go and do things on your own. That doesn't work in the later stages of the game.

My suggestion would be to join a clan, and learn to play on a team. If you can't, then there's no point in going any further in LoL because your game experience is going to lack a whole lot.

Meaning, you'll lose more often then you'll win. A lot more often.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Usually, the later you progress, the more competitive it becomes. I find that the more you emulate the really competitive gamers, the better you do in the solo queue.
> 
> Not that I play solo anymore. I'm usually with clan mates in five man premades using ventrillo or skype.
> 
> ...



I pretty much never play solo and I don't have a hard time playing as a team, but I do have a hard time playing stupid. I typically know when do to do what and when we're in a bad strategic place. 

I like how people act like its all about winning though. One of the funnest games I ever had was a loss and it was because the other team was really cool and we both were playing really hard. Both sides even admitted they shouldn't have gotten some of the shit and it was just luck (like me chasing Garen in circles in front of their tower shooting him while he dodged and the tower never taking one shot at me until I finally got him)


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

err. I dunno about you, but I play to win.

Always have, always will.

Sure, some of the losses have been fun. But the wins have always been a lot more fun. 

Anyway, that's enough advice from me. Maybe we'll play a game one day so I can get a chance to see how you play.

Good night guys.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> it's actually not that difficult to call mia on teemo's.
> 
> he can't move while invis'd.
> 
> ...



Someone who knows wtf is up. Game is all about teamwork, period.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

serger989 said:


> Someone who knows wtf is up. Game is all about teamwork, period.


No one really said it wasn't...but your team can't be doing stupid shit and expecting you to just fall in line.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> Oh, and my dream build for a tank Yi.
> 
> Leviathan.
> Randuin's Omen.
> ...


Ah, MUNDOS SIMPLE ABC - ALWAYS BE CLEAVIN'



Darth said:


> Or better yet, 6 Warmog's.


Too expensive. Costs something like.. 21k gold?


Darth said:


> Or 6 Leviathans.


I dont think it stacks? Unique Passive, right?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When you get your offense mid game (20 min mark) they're shocked to see you come in and penta-kill them,



E: I dont believe you. Master Yi who kills me when Im full hp as Mundo in so called midgame (20 minutes) has to have some friends. This is because I will have Warmogs and some boots already + cleaver lvl 4-5. Your hp stacking friend can come and try, but I will give him some time worth his money.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Of all the games I've lost, I can say that its been a while since I could blame one on myself or Psudokai, its usually bad team composition or we have two people leave or something like that. And we won a few 4v5s like this too. Hell today, we beat an entire team that got the Baron three times.


Bad team composition is one of the main reason why I think your friends build wouldnt work. You never know what's against you, and most of the time opposite team has stunner -champs in them = Yi's gonna get hurt real bad.

And I dont understand the hype about BaronBuff. IMO it gives too much of an EGO boost, than actual boost -> seen many morons run in with ½ hp against full hp Mundo  MUNDO SAYS STOMP!


And CTK, I dont need to know what kinda build your friend rolls. I imagine it having Atmas Impaler, Frozen Mallet, Warmogs, Phantom Dancer, Starks and maybe bloodthirster or Infinity edge. Dunno, or dont really care.

Pics please? Show us that its effective.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Too expensive. Costs something like.. 21k gold?



I can raise that much some games, I actually had the idea to do that just to be a dick. 




> E: I dont believe you. Master Yi who kills me when Im full hp as Mundo in so called midgame (20 minutes) has to have some friends. This is because I will have Warmogs and some boots already + cleaver lvl 4-5. Your hp stacking friend can come and try, but I will give him some time worth his money.


The build isn't made for tanks? I love how no one here listens to the fact that you have to build for what you're fighting against. Doing the same build against every team just shows a lack of knowledge. If I'm up against five magic users, I'll always get Banshee's Veil to avoid their BS.




> Bad team composition is one of the main reason why I think your friends build wouldnt work. You never know what's against you, and most of the time opposite team has stunner -champs in them = Yi's gonna get hurt real bad.


You know what you're up-against when the game starts, if it looks like there's a lot of tanks, don't do that build  



> And I dont understand the hype about BaronBuff. IMO it gives too much of an EGO boost, than actual boost -> seen many morons run in with ½ hp against full hp Mundo  MUNDO SAYS STOMP!


The Baron Buff does nothing, we literally murdered this whole team with it in one go the other day. It's because they were already squishy and kind of shitty. They thought that somehow that would stop us. 




> And CTK, I dont need to know what kinda build your friend rolls. I imagine it having Atmas Impaler, Frozen Mallet, Warmogs, Phantom Dancer, Starks and maybe bloodthirster or Infinity edge. Dunno, or dont really care.
> 
> Pics please? Show us that its effective


.

I don't have pictures of his Yi games except for like the last one I posted where I pushed five towers alone (most of the time I got killed by the next tower push I tried) 

And in that last game, he sold all his shit, bought some speed items and ran into their base to hit the Nexus for the last hit...so the build's not there. 

But since you don't know or don't care, why bother showing anything to you?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

Warmogs are garbage, that is all.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You know what you're up-against when the game starts, if it looks like there's a lot of tanks, don't do that build


In our games, there are max 2 tanks. (premades duh) 

Ok lets say that you are facing one tank, would your friend build tankish Yi? Because thats the normal situation I am talking about.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Baron Buff does nothing, we literally murdered this whole team with it in one go the other day. It's because they were already squishy and kind of shitty. They thought that somehow that would stop us.


Yeah, seen that happend more than once  Its always funny how the opposing team is like "PHYAAA, TASTE MY LIGH-" *dies* 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't have pictures of his Yi games except for like the last one I posted where I pushed five towers alone (most of the time I got killed by the next tower push I tried)
> 
> And in that last game, he sold all his shit, bought some speed items and ran into their base to hit the Nexus for the last hit...so the build's not there.


Shame, maybe you can take another picture some day. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But since you don't know or don't care, why bother showing anything to you?


Well I am littlebit interested how they can call TankMeister Yi good in other forums.

BTW guys, whats your dream setup as a team? Name champs and their "role"  I am very interested in this, since its interesting to see who you guys favour 

BTW2: Had this weird bug today, I couldnt choose any of the free champions  I wanted to try Corki...


E: 





Sephiroth said:


> Warmogs are garbage, that is all.


Am I smelling trolllllz, for da lulz?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Scapa said:


> In our games, there are max 2 tanks. (premades duh)
> 
> Ok lets say that you are facing one tank, would your friend build tankish Yi? Because thats the normal situation I am talking about.



One Tank? Probably so, anymore--nah. We've had a lot of games recently where there's no tank (thank god) But recently he's been switching it up too, he plays Pantheon, Amumu and Shaco.

Oh, funny story. This guy on our team tried to convince us that Pantheon was the best tank ever one time. 




> Yeah, seen that happend more than once  Its always funny how the opposing team is like "PHYAAA, TASTE MY LIGH-" *dies*



We actually killed a Baron team three times in one match. Best part was they were premade and we were too, they had faced us before that and barely won. The next game we routed them. 

Best kill I got was dumbass Shaco has the Baron Buff, he's getting his ass handed to him by me chasing them off the inhibitor (we had no towers left except the center pair.) He goes to run after using his double, but since the double has no Buff, I can tell its not him. When he runs, I double shot the double and the ricochet hits Shaco and kills him. 



> Shame, maybe you can take another picture some day.



Every time I play with them he's using Pantheon or some other random character. I think I might pick up Gangplank next. 




> Well I am littlebit interested how they can call TankMeister Yi good in other forums.
> 
> BTW guys, whats your dream setup as a team? Name champs and their "role"  I am very interested in this, since its interesting to see who you guys favour
> 
> ...



I can find where he posted it on the forums, I heard he did. 

Also, how the Hell does Spellvamp work? I've never seen it go right in any character I've seen try it.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

Who's online and up for a game?


----------



## Mio (Oct 18, 2010)

Why be a tanky Yi when you can use an actual Tank?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

Just pick Amumu, actually really every team should have Amumu.

Peeps just get bored of playing him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Mio said:


> Why be a tanky Yi when you can use an actual Tank?


Most tanks I've played aren't all that fun to play. Its why I never use them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah we just lost a game we were winning because some punkass decided that he was tired and didn't want to help, so he hangs back in the base, lets minions destroy towers right in front of him and whines about how we won't let him surrender and go to bed.


----------



## Darth (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep. 

It's happened to me before. And that wasn't the last time it'll happen.

You always get the one or two douchebags who end up being a total disappointment.

meh.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 19, 2010)

I would love to fight a tank yi, rammus tears him apart anyway, its hilarious watching him kill himself hitting you.

my favourite build ever was the ashe on my team who was wearing 2 pairs of boots and 4 dorans blades when the game finished. at level 12.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> I would love to fight a tank yi, rammus tears him apart anyway, its hilarious watching him kill himself hitting you.
> 
> my favourite build ever was the ashe on my team who was wearing 2 pairs of boots and 4 dorans blades when the game finished. at level 12.


Best Build Ever...the Sona with an Infinity Edge, I saw it.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 19, 2010)

just played a 70 min match with Zilean, 14/5/12. I had 679 ap at the end of the game, but we lost because it was 4v5 the whole game.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 19, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> just played a 70 min match with Zilean, 14/5/12. I had 679 ap at the end of the game, but we lost because it was 4v5 the whole game.



I had an insane game a couple of days ago, it was 80 minutes plus, we had been losing, then made a comeback all the way to their nexus, but we couldn't take it out, really exciting end.

4 v 5 is bad but id rather that than 5v5 with someone who dies 30 times and gets no kills on your team.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm thinking I might pick up Lux.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Read her description, she is Garen's younger sister? 

She is a must buy for me now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

I hate Garen, I would love to use his sister to murder him over and over.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 19, 2010)

she does look pretty awesome actually.

Massive patch, looking at the notes I think rammus got a buff so I'm pretty happy. Garen didnt get nerfed again though..


----------



## Gnome (Oct 19, 2010)

I read somewhere that Riot said they will never nerf Garen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Garen is perfect as he is.

Once he got that range buff on his ulti, he was good to go.

Edit:
Kitty Katarina and Zombie Ryze for a real costume.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Those are real skins, they added that Katarina this time. 

And if you call Garen perfect...he seems pretty lame. I don't know why people enjoy him so much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

I take it you have played him?

Other then the fact that he has alot of variety in the way he can be played, there is nothing more satisfying to me then taking down tanks with his ulti.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I take it you have played him?
> 
> Other then the fact that he has alot of variety in the way he can be played, there is nothing more satisfying to me then taking down tanks with his ulti.



Nah I can't bring myself to play him, when he's free again I might try it but I am so pissed at this bullshit in the game today I might not touch it for a while. 

Its like no one can stay connected. Six disconnects in one game--I wasn't one of them.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 19, 2010)

I just think it's kind of lame that Garen can do just as much damage as dps characters, yet stacking tanking gear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I just think it's kind of lame that Garen can do just as much damage as dps characters, yet stacking tanking gear.


I think its kind of shitty that so many tanks do that. Rammus for instance, they need to either reduce their tanking ability or reduce the damage output.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I just think it's kind of lame that Garen can do just as much damage as dps characters, yet stacking tanking gear.



Garen is a dps character, just his defense ability allows him to be build like a tank, but even as a pure dps build he lacks what it takes to go up against a fully stacked characters like DPS Yi or Xin.

I guarantee you tank Garen and Rammus can not even come close to the damage item dependant heroes can like Try, Yi, or Kog'Maw once they are set with there items nor can they ever hope to take them solo.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2010)

Rammus no, but simply because of the mechanics behind Garens Ult, he could easily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

What's up with Lux's skin. This is the second female champion to not show ridiculous amounts of cleavage. come on girl, slut up.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 20, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I just think it's kind of lame that Garen can do just as much damage as dps characters, yet stacking tanking gear.



This is the problem basically, alongside the fact he is nearly impossible to kill because he can just escape everything.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think its kind of shitty that so many tanks do that. Rammus for instance, they need to either reduce their tanking ability or reduce the damage output.



I might be slightly bias here by Rammus is imo one of the most balanced characters in the game.

He can crush melee dps 1v1 but then they shouldn't be fighting him 1 on 1, he has more problems with magic users, sure you can build magic resist but then he loses his extra attack power.

Rammus's actual dps is terrible because he attacks so slowly, he only appears to be doing a lot of damage because he is also using all his cooldowns and forcing you to attack him and take more damage. Probably also has either thornmail or a sunfire cloak on too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> This is the problem basically, alongside the fact he is nearly impossible to kill because he can just escape everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of the time it seems like in one hit from Rammus someone is at less than half health. Happened earlier in a game I was playing, the person on the lane with me was basically stunned and at half health from like level two Rammus, I don't know what the person was doing but I know its impossible to afford a Sunfire cape at level 2.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 20, 2010)

rammus would do that if he had his ball and his taunt and he fought someone squishy


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A lot of the time it seems like in one hit from Rammus someone is at less than half health. Happened earlier in a game I was playing, the person on the lane with me was basically stunned and at half health from like level two Rammus, I don't know what the person was doing but I know its impossible to afford a Sunfire cape at level 2.



Yeah, Rammus hits really hard, but also incredibly slowly. 



Nova said:


> rammus would do that if he had his ball and his taunt and he fought someone squishy



this, basically. You should never fight Rammus with physical attacks anyway, at least not if you are squishy.


----------



## eHav (Oct 20, 2010)

nice just started recently playing this, havent found a champion i realy like yet, been playing a kayle for the fast mob grinding in practice -.-


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 20, 2010)

eHav said:


> nice just started recently playing this, havent found a champion i realy like yet, been playing a kayle for the fast mob grinding in practice -.-



I tried kayle for the first time last week, I just couldn't work out what I was supposed to do with her, I only died like twice or something but I didn't get many kills and my heals didn't seem to be all that effective.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 20, 2010)

she is hyrbrid, people seem to like to build her either all ap or all ad, no, hybrid rapes when built correctly.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 20, 2010)

Im gonna go back to my previous statement (not sure if I posted it here but anyway)
"Every patch brings new problems."

Its nice to have harrowing here, though it would also rock my world if I could actually log in and play  I dont know why, but they just.. fuck things up!


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 20, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> I tried kayle for the first time last week, I just couldn't work out what I was supposed to do with her, I only died like twice or something but I didn't get many kills and my heals didn't seem to be all that effective.



Guinsoo's Rageblade and Nashor's tooth is the most popular core for a build.  But with the recent changes you can use malady instead of Nashor's.  Though I have yet to try malady and see how good it is on her.  

From there you can try Death fire Grasp or Hextech, though in most games they will be ending before you can complete those objects.  Of course if you know how to farm or get a lot of kills than it would not be a problem.  You could also get some defense if you feel that they are picking on you a little to much.  

Just finished my first game with Lux and it wasn't to bad.  Granted we lost, but that tends to happen when you fight against a Tryn and twitch, and the tryn gets fed early.  Also it didn't help that we didn't get a tank.  Sometimes I hate being second pick, you can never predict what others will do.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2010)

Out of all the new skins, Mundo Mundo is the best


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

I think they need to slow down with the new Champions and patches for the most part, work on balancing, which they seem to be doing with some people and work on new arenas to fight in or something. The patches do seem to mess up for the first day or so and it makes the game obnoxious to play. There should be at least 2 3v3 maps and 2 5v5. 

Also, what's with them giving Teemo more Mushroom bullshit? I think this is the biggest patch I've seen them make yet really. Like four people got major overhauls, especially Evelyn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

Teemo got buffed finally? maybe he isn't garbage now. 

*Goes to read patch notes*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Teemo got buffed finally? maybe he isn't garbage now.
> 
> *Goes to read patch notes*


He was never garbage before, people just played him badly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He was never garbage before, people just played him badly.



No he was, that's how the high elo players ranked him, amongst Eve as not usable at high level play.

He was always funny at low level play though.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 20, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think they need to slow down with the new Champions and patches for the most part, work on balancing, which they seem to be doing with some people and work on new arenas to fight in or something. The patches do seem to mess up for the first day or so and it makes the game obnoxious to play. There should be at least 2 3v3 maps and 2 5v5.
> 
> Also, what's with them giving Teemo more Mushroom bullshit? I think this is the biggest patch I've seen them make yet really. Like four people got major overhauls, especially Evelyn.



They've put together a team capable of producing a new champion roughly every two weeks.  If they just stop making new champions, that team is either going to be laid off or end up sitting around doing nothing.  Just because they can put together a new champion doesn't mean that they can do other things like replays or create new maps.

They just can't fire all those people.  If they do, they won't be able to make new champions.

Currently, I imagine they have only a few people working on maps and features and I'm sure if they had the money, they'd hire more.


----------



## eHav (Oct 20, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> I tried kayle for the first time last week, I just couldn't work out what I was supposed to do with her, I only died like twice or something but I didn't get many kills and my heals didn't seem to be all that effective.



well i usualy go for a fast attack speed, and go for an aoe farm with her third spell and a tiamat or whatever axe makes our melee splash dmg, i can clear mob groups easily, even managed to down the big worm thing solo once. the healing spell is terrible but the ultimate is usefull to save alies or help them get off an ultimate against a big group. well i see that swaine (the crow guy) is realy strong, and that knight guy gaeran(or w/e) has a nasty ultimate, he can burst down ppl easily and finish them fast + has no mana issues. well im still a lvl 8 newb xD


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> No he was, that's how the high elo players ranked him, amongst Eve as not usable at high level play.
> 
> He was always funny at low level play though.



Player rankings of champions mean shit, what it really comes down to is the team comp. At least for 5v5, in 3v3 it's a bit different.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think they need to slow down with the new Champions and patches for the most part, work on balancing, which they seem to be doing with some people and work on new arenas to fight in or something. The patches do seem to mess up for the first day or so and it makes the game obnoxious to play. There should be at least 2 3v3 maps and 2 5v5.
> 
> Also, what's with them giving Teemo more Mushroom bullshit? I think this is the biggest patch I've seen them make yet really. Like four people got major overhauls, especially Evelyn.



They want to make people use teemo as an AP support hybrid character rather than a AD carry, thats the way he was envisioned. I quite like having them stored actually.



Sephiroth said:


> Teemo got buffed finally? maybe he isn't garbage now.
> 
> *Goes to read patch notes*



He seems better but they still need to increase his range a bit, still has trouble getting away if he gets slowed or stunned.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He was never garbage before, people just played him badly.



He was pretty bad comparatively, if you know how to fight against him (i.e not hit his shrooms) he wasn't very hard to beat.



eHav said:


> well i usualy go for a fast attack speed, and go for an aoe farm with her third spell and a tiamat or whatever axe makes our melee splash dmg, i can clear mob groups easily, even managed to down the big worm thing solo once. the healing spell is terrible but the ultimate is usefull to save alies or help them get off an ultimate against a big group. well i see that swaine (the crow guy) is realy strong, and that knight guy gaeran(or w/e) has a nasty ultimate, he can burst down ppl easily and finish them fast + has no mana issues. well im still a lvl 8 newb xD



I gave swaine a try yesterday, he is pretty strong, have to try out some different builds with him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 21, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Player rankings of champions mean shit, what it really comes down to is the team comp. At least for 5v5, in 3v3 it's a bit different.



yeah but he is bad. 

Slow base move speed, no escapes, and an unreliable cc. squishy as hell, and he has around 500 range on auto attacks, 600 somethin on dart, he has short range for someone with all of these, requiring him to get closer then other people, and making it easy as hell to kill teemo. He only has 1 ability that can do damage when he wants, and its only good against melee. his mushrooms are fairly weak, and dont stack, and are unreliable and situational.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2010)

After seeing a Teemo last night, I stand by the statement that he is now bullshit, he can put down far too many mushrooms, they last too damn long and its pretty much all he does.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After seeing a Teemo last night, I stand by the statement that he is now bullshit, he can put down far too many mushrooms, they last too damn long and its pretty much all he does.



he is still underpowered.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 21, 2010)

Teemo's just a poor-mans twitch with mushrooms.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 21, 2010)

all you have to do is buy oracle and then dont run into his mushrooms, character negated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> all you have to do is buy oracle and then dont run into his mushrooms, character negated.



I think its stupid to spend gold like that per death on that. 

if you see those stupid item get put down, and keep line of sight on them, they should remain visible.

There should be a low limit on how many he can have on the map at a time, like three. If he puts a new one down, the first one should vanish.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think its stupid to spend gold like that per death on that.
> 
> if you see those stupid item get put down, and keep line of sight on them, they should remain visible.
> 
> There should be a low limit on how many he can have on the map at a time, like three. If he puts a new one down, the first one should vanish.



you shouldn't really be dieing as often if you have it though.

if they got limited like that they would have to remake teemo utterly, he would lose any real use as a scout and be pretty much useless.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> you shouldn't really be dieing as often if you have it though.
> 
> if they got limited like that they would have to remake teemo utterly, he would lose any real use as a scout and be pretty much useless.


When you get it, the second they realize, which is pretty quick because most people who use characters it can hurt check anyone who comes near them. When they realize it, they will just have the whole team hunt you down and kill you, so its a waste of money.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 22, 2010)

CTK your horrible at trying to balance this game 

idk why you think so highly of such a shitty champion. everyone who is actually good at this game and plays it professionally disagrees with you, thats definitely a good sign to know when you're wrong



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When you get it, the second they  realize, which is pretty quick because most people who use characters it  can hurt check anyone who comes near them. When they realize it, they  will just have the whole team hunt you down and kill you, so its a waste  of money.



tanks and support are trhe only heroes who should be buying oracles. if you're a carry and you are buying oracles, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 22, 2010)

Nova said:


> tanks and support are trhe only heroes who should be buying oracles. if you're a carry and you are buying oracles, you're doing it wrong.



Well actually my friend, who mostly carries our premades, always buys dem elixorz. :I (Malzahar) He's been playing this game the longest I know and he is really good at cheating death.  


As a tank, its too risky IMO. You are the first one to enter combat and the last one to leave (theretically, since as a Mundo tank I sometimes just do whatever I please!!). Therefore its not rare for you to die (and lose that xtra 400 which you just spent on oracle.)

Oh and I tend to use Banshee's to dodge those god damn mushies. -.-

E:





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think its stupid to spend gold like that per death on that.


First you bitch about 'dem being op and now when there's very simple solution, you just whine how stupid it is to spend money on that solution.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Nova said:


> CTK your horrible at trying to balance this game
> 
> idk why you think so highly of such a shitty champion. everyone who is actually good at this game and plays it professionally disagrees with you, thats definitely a good sign to know when you're wrong
> 
> ...



I don't know what you're talking about or why you're acting like that, but take your ego down a bit. If I didn't give a darn what you had to say before I sure as hell won't when you're talking down to me. 

And you've been playing this like what? a few months? They guy who's builds you're dumping all over has been playing about three weeks longer than me and he's almost up to you in wins so get off your high horse. 

You don't know what balance is, you don't know everything and you're just rude and childish. 

And l play it professionally? It's a game, I play it to have fun, and it seems with every patch its getting less and less fun. I don't have time to play it more than three games a day anyway, its not like its a job or its something that important to me. 



Scapa said:


> Well actually my friend, who mostly carries our premades, always buys dem elixorz. :I (Malzahar) He's been playing this game the longest I know and he is really good at cheating death.
> 
> 
> As a tank, its too risky IMO. You are the first one to enter combat and the last one to leave (theretically, since as a Mundo tank I sometimes just do whatever I please!!). Therefore its not rare for you to die (and lose that xtra 400 which you just spent on oracle.)
> ...



It's not a simple solution when you have to spend four hundred gold on it per death, the way to make the stupid things fair is to either have them vanish when he dies or put a limited number that there can be on the field at a time.

Banshee's Veil works far better for them, last game a few people only had any deaths because of mushrooms, which Teemo had just put everywhere.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After seeing a Teemo last night, I stand by the statement that he is now bullshit, he can put down far too many mushrooms, they last too damn long and its pretty much all he does.



The thing is, well made premades fuck Teemo's easily but for single 5v5, Teemo is great at fucking people over.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> The thing is, well made premades fuck Teemo's easily but for single 5v5, Teemo is great at fucking people over.


He didn't kill me, actually I fucked him over pretty bad. But our Ezreal found like every mushroom ever.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 22, 2010)

I've been playing Teemo solo lately, and if you play ubersafe and go AP, it's a guaranteed positive record.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 22, 2010)

Teemo is IMO one of the squishiest champs in the game. Its amusing how someone can call him usefull in lategame  

+ Mushrooms are only good at telling if someone is taking baron or dragon. (well my opinnion is from high hp-reg/5s so it might not be valid)

Teemo is IMO only good in early game, since his poison is über then -too squishy for lategame :I


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Teemo is IMO one of the squishiest champs in the game. Its amusing how someone can call him usefull in lategame
> 
> + Mushrooms are only good at telling if someone is taking baron or dragon. (well my opinnion is from high hp-reg/5s so it might not be valid)
> 
> Teemo is IMO only good in early game, since his poison is ?ber then -too squishy for lategame :I



Maybe you haven't played against him lately but he's got ridiculous escape ability with the way the mushrooms are done now.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 22, 2010)

Just played a 80 something minute game and I was a Teemo. I lost.

My stats were 11/5/26.

I had, Hextech Gunblade, Zhonyas, Lichbane, Phantom Dancer(traded shoes for these laters), Mejai(20 stack), and Rylais.

I had all consumables as well as oracles.

I STILL FUCKING LOST.

I died five times...the next lowest death on any team was 11, then 16.

You know why?

It's because Teemo is so useless late game.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you haven't played against him lately but he's got ridiculous escape ability with the way the mushrooms are done now.


"Mundo's ABC's of success: Always Be Cleaving." 


And Chocochip:
What did I just say?  : D


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> I've been playing Teemo solo lately, and if you play ubersafe and go AP, it's a guaranteed positive record.





Chocochip said:


> Just played a 80 something minute game and I was a Teemo. I lost.
> 
> My stats were 11/5/26.
> 
> ...



Maybe its because of your team or how you're using him? I've seen him be effective in games almost an hour long. He can't take hits, but the fact that he can attack without being anywhere near and that he can cover the field with mushrooms is pretty good still, even if its just for the slowing/


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 22, 2010)

Late game AP Teemo has only two uses.

Watching Baron and Dragon, and blinding the carry.


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2010)

I just played against a team with Morgana, Tristana, Shen, Lux and Amumu.

We were a team of Warwick, Udyr, Mordekaiser, Miss Fortune and Jax.

Morgana got fed real hard in early game.
We got rapestomped so hard after that. At a certain point, Morgana could take half our health off with her snare only, and then either Lux or Amumu would ult as well, and then you'd be dead ofc. 

That was the worst defeat I've suffered so far, they completely ran us over after about 25/30 minutes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2010)

Just had an awesome Miss Fortune game  

They quit on us, we lost no towers, and I had pushed three of theirs alone. I was pretty proud of this because it was short brutal.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know what you're talking about or why you're acting like that, but take your ego down a bit. If I didn't give a darn what you had to say before I sure as hell won't when you're talking down to me.
> 
> And you've been playing this like what? a few months? They guy who's builds you're dumping all over has been playing about three weeks longer than me and he's almost up to you in wins so get off your high horse.
> 
> ...



damn dude you are way too sensitive. right out all that because i said you dont know how to balance 

well anyways, what i said was true, and that was that anyone who could give an opinion professionally basically disagree's with you, thats just me trying to say you're not in the right, and the only reason i brought it up was because you keep acting like you know everything, at least how you post makes it seem that way, so im just givin ya a heads up.

and if your friend already has up to my wins,  damn he needs to get outside.


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, this team I was playing against surrendered before we even destroyed one of their inhibitors because they were getting owned so damn hard. 

I think we had about 5 times more kills, maybe even better. 
About 30 to 6 I believe.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2010)

^ I just played a match like that too this morning, my team was Shaco,TF,Evelynn,Jax,Teemo. We managed to win before they could even surrender.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2010)

Didi said:


> Haha, this team I was playing against surrendered before we even destroyed one of their inhibitors because they were getting owned so damn hard.
> 
> I think we had about 5 times more kills, maybe even better.
> About 30 to 6 I believe.



Sounds just like my last game, they didn't even have any of our towers pushed.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 25, 2010)

I also had that kind of match in our 5m premade. We stomped them in.. 20 - 22 minutes? 

Well anyway, they had 2 kills  We had way more (logical since they didnt just stand in base)


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2010)

meh as tank at least i feel like i can't push until i am lvl 12


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

I really like all the female champs were getting, I look forward to Leblanc.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone noticed how useless recent champs have been? Lux lacks damage, so does Swain. (yes, he got the buff, but it wasnt enough)

Thats why I'm not so excited about the new champ.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 28, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Anyone noticed how useless recent champs have been? Lux lacks damage, so does Swain. (yes, he got the buff, but it wasnt enough)
> 
> Thats why I'm not so excited about the new champ.



Lux isn't really supposed to do huge damage but iv used swain and he can kill deceptively quickly. He is sorta like fiddle in that if you get close and use your tether move in conjunction with the other moves you can do a lot of damage quickly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Anyone noticed how useless recent champs have been? Lux lacks damage, so does Swain. (yes, he got the buff, but it wasnt enough)
> 
> Thats why I'm not so excited about the new champ.


All characters aren't meant to be damager...its called a team game for a reason.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

ever notice they were suppose to be support and not nukes?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 29, 2010)

Leblanc on the other hand is looking like she is meant for damage. 

Lux is just weaker Morgana, but she is fun.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

Lux is a Morgana ripp off 

Morgana ftw


----------



## Scapa (Oct 29, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> Lux isn't really supposed to do huge damage but iv used swain and he can kill deceptively quickly. He is sorta like fiddle in that if you get close and use your tether move in conjunction with the other moves you can do a lot of damage quickly.


Yeah but thats the point. Swain depends too much on distance! If you are too far away from lazerz chicken you wont die, since thats his main damage spell. And Swains ulti is just ridicilous, you can almost hear him screaming "HEY CAN YOU SEE ME, TARGET ME, IM THE HUGE BIRD ON YOUR SCREEN!!" 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All characters aren't meant to be damager...its called a team game for a reason.



I dont see Lux being usefull in any way, since she does tiny damage and her support is plainly lame. For me, as a Mundo player, shes way too squishy, too easy to capture and not giving threat in any way. 

And most of the Lux our premade has faced have been shit. If they go mid, there's 0% chance of winning Malzahar. Hes just too good.
If they come to my lane (Mundo, gangplank / Mundo, Pantheon) she loses. No matter who she has as friend. On top she's facing Kassadin and Cho  Might sound cocky, but thats just the way it's been.

It's not that much of a difference for Swain either; hes basically the same except that he does more dmg. Not nearly enough, but more.



Muk said:


> ever notice they were suppose to be support and not nukes?


Yeah sure, but when there's sona, soraka and taric around, why bother taking weak dps/support hybrid? Lux lacks damage and support capabilities.

And Swain isnt support.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Yeah but thats the point. Swain depends too much on distance! If you are too far away from lazerz chicken you wont die, since thats his main damage spell. And Swains ulti is just ridicilous, you can almost hear him screaming "HEY CAN YOU SEE ME, TARGET ME, IM THE HUGE BIRD ON YOUR SCREEN!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you're not looking at the right people playing Lux, but in the first week she was out I played with quite a few Lux's and every game she was in she performed well and didn't die much mostly because she's not meant to be taking damage. Just like any other character with range. She can stun, slow and snare if I'm not mistaken. She can aid other characters and shield them.

Not every character has to do a lot of damage, and even then she does do a lot with her ultimate and its got insane range (most of her stuff does).


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

well i don't play many support anymore unless its morgana 

anyways i find lux lacking in every possible way at least in the beginning 

later on she's great at snaring once amumu jumps in with his ulti

she can do a 2nd snare to finish all of them off in a team fight.

don't know much about swain, he looks ridiculous and i easily kill him even as amumu


----------



## Scapa (Oct 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you're not looking at the right people playing Lux, but in the first week she was out I played with quite a few Lux's and every game she was in she performed well and didn't die much mostly *because she's not meant to be taking damage.*


Well, I've seen many Lux players; mostly because lazorz look awesome.

Anyway, there has been many many MANY Lux around, but I cant remember one good. 

And CTK, please. What caster is meant for taking dmg?  I'm not talking about any support or Galio/Vlad, since they build for antidmg.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just like any other character with range. She can stun, slow and snare if I'm not mistaken. She can aid other characters and shield them.


No, she cant stun. She can only slow and snare, thats it. That shield is just a small hindrace compared to Morgana's black shield.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not every character has to do a lot of damage, and even then she does do a lot with her ultimate and its got insane range (most of her stuff does).


...aaand Lux has a lameass ulti that does shitty dmg. The end. Its also easy to dodge. (Though as Mundo, I dont do even that, its not life threatning.)



Muk said:


> later on she's great at snaring once amumu jumps in with his ulti
> 
> she can do a 2nd snare to finish all of them off in a team fight.
> 
> don't know much about swain, he looks ridiculous and i easily kill him even as amumu


Well there cant always be Amumu, can there  

Anyway, all Lux is good for is ks.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

well then why are you even to try play with Lux if you don't have an awesome Pharaoh Amumu 

but honestly, Lux is good if you got a tank that knows what he's doing, a 2nd snare is usually all that is needed to finish off a dps or even a tank or someone whos rather father back.

and lazor does look awesome

------
ok so i did a game with my morg again after a long time playing amumu

and i gotta say, lux sucks balls in comparison to my morgana. 

i mean that lazor, its pretty useless, can't even 1 shot my morg or her shield. 1 escaped like 10 times from the lazer after it directly hit me and lived to tell another tale or kill lux later


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 29, 2010)

Lux has always done pretty well in the games iv played with her, she is awesome in conjunction with rammus.

The last 5 v 5 game I played our lux ended on 18 kills, her lazor is amazing at finishing people off after a team fight.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 29, 2010)

Let me ask you a question. What damage maker is _bad_ with a tank?


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 30, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Let me ask you a question. What damage maker is _bad_ with a tank?



True, she isnt the best in the game, but she is still pretty good.

Iv been trying out Udyr lately, he is really weird, anyone play him?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Well, I've seen many Lux players; mostly because lazorz look awesome.
> 
> Anyway, there has been many many MANY Lux around, but I cant remember one good.
> 
> ...




Saying the end doesn't make you right it just makes you look like you don't know what you're talking about. I've never even seen a bad Lux. And actually I find Lux a lot harder to battle because her animation is harder to judge than Morgana and with the people I play I'm too fast to let Morgana's BS work on me. 

She can protect from damage, slow, snare---that's so bad that its just two effects and its a group slow at that. I like how people want every champion to be broken without any trying. It's what it sounds like its what you're looking for, oh and character's being fun means nothing at all it seems. 

Plus her range is retarded long. 

Lux is an early game support and a late and mid game harasser. Her ultimate hits anyone in front of her in a group and it can do like a 1/4 of a squishy's health and its insanely quick recharge (30 seconds).

And kill stealing doesn't matter, the team in general gets more money if the kills are shared it helps the team out more than if one person gets it. She's meant to be a team help and she's meant to stand her ground, she's got a DOUBLE SNARE that's a regular attack--no one else has that.


----------



## Pan-on (Oct 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Saying the end doesn't make you right it just makes you look like you don't know what you're talking about. I've never even seen a bad Lux. And actually I find Lux a lot harder to battle because her animation is harder to judge than Morgana and with the people I play I'm too fast to let Morgana's BS work on me.
> 
> She can protect from damage, slow, snare---that's so bad that its just two effects and its a group slow at that. I like how people want every champion to be broken without any trying. It's what it sounds like its what you're looking for, oh and character's being fun means nothing at all it seems.
> 
> ...



Swain has a multi snare that is a normal attack too, altho it has a little delay.

That said, there was a good swain in my last match who was really good at catching people with it.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Saying the end doesn't make you right it just makes you look like you don't know what you're talking about.


Thank you, I also dislike reading your comments.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I've never even seen a bad Lux.


Play games over summoner lvl 10 then.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And actually I find Lux a lot harder to battle because her animation is harder to judge than Morgana and with the people I play I'm too fast to let Morgana's BS work on me.


All skillshot users are the same. They move around looking for openings and to me, that is one heck of an easy job to dodge. 

Also to me, who plays with 10 fps all the time, dodging is "bit" harder than your usual player. Still I roll very good games. Why is that I wonder? Skillz?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She can protect from damage,


Woah, and thats why she's so superior support!?  It all makes sense to me now!!!!
...not.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> slow, snare---that's so bad that its just two effects and its a group slow at that.


Dont just stand in the way, dodge.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how people want every champion to be broken without any trying.


I dont want her to be broken, I just want her to actually help in team fights.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's what it sounds like its what you're looking for, oh and character's being fun means nothing at all it seems.


Well is it fun to you if you team member has a shitty champ (like Eve before patch) that he/she insists on choosing? This most likely will result defeat to your team if there's this one weak champ who sucks monkeyballs 

So my question to you is: Do you like loosing so much that champion balance doesnt mean shit to you?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Plus her range is retarded long.


And all her skillz are skillshots. Range doesnt matter shit if you can easily dodge it.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lux is an early game support and a late and mid game harasser.


Lux is more of an "full time" feeder to what I've seen. 

And tell me how can she harass late game? She doesnt do nearly enough damage to do that.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Her ultimate hits anyone in front of her in a group and it can do like a 1/4 of a squishy's health and its insanely quick recharge (30 seconds).


Still, you can EASILY dodge it, it has casting effect and a red line before the beamzorz hit in. 

And it's damage is ridicilous in a bad way, not nearly good enough for lvl 6 skill.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And kill stealing doesn't matter


Well ofc it matters! Lux is no carry, if she gets kills she steals money from someone in your team who needs that money. 

How is that a good thing? 

"Whole team gets money, buhuhuuu"
- well whu-di-fucking-doo, that money is not even ? of the whole ammount, so not nearly enough. 
As a team carry, would you rather take 300 or 100?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> the team in general gets more money if the kills are shared it helps the team out more than if one person gets it.


Well by killstealing, she also steals money from the "carry" who is most likely doing all the damage and saving for legendary items. In long time run, when Lux ks's, she ruins the game. 

You have to think outside the box to see what I mean.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's meant to be a team help and she's meant to stand her ground, she's got a DOUBLE SNARE that's a regular attack--no one else has that.


And again, this double snare is easy to dodge. And also, I'd like to bring up that I play Mundo and to me this snare only last for -70% the time it usually does.

Why do I bring this up is that I always start our fight's. Im the one charging in and taking all the stuns, snares, taunts etc. Thats why.


I dont wanna sound like a douchebag, but my personality is shitty so I repressent myself as one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Thank you, I also dislike reading your comments.
> 
> 
> Play games over summoner lvl 10 then.
> ...



You got one thing right, your personality couldn't make you look anymore wrong when you're whining about summoner level. 

For your information, I'm typically playing with two people who are over 300 wins and level 30, so I think my summoner level in games is a bit above twenty. 

Maybe when you learn to do fucking math I can respect your opinion a bit more, but I haven't been in a game with level tens since well before I was level twenty. I'm typically the lowest level person in any game I play.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You got one thing right, your personality couldn't make you look anymore wrong when you're whining about summoner level.


FYI, summoner level does actually matter. Today I played with my friends account, used Mundo. He's level 18, doesnt have runes. I soloed three guys, ALONE, at lvl ONE. When I was finished with them, game just said "Minions have been spawned.".

This would not have been possible with my own account, thanks to the higher skill level.

And now you shall bring in the "not possible, since there's no proof". 
- So fucking what? My point is that games are harder when you are level 30 = higher level summoner's opinnion matter more.

It's not rocket science you know.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> For your information, I'm typically playing with two people who are over 300 wins and level 30, so I think my summoner level in games is a bit above twenty.


No. Your skills arent influenced any way by your friend's win-rate. No matter how hard you insist that your summoner level "is over twenty" it isnt. You simply put havent had enough time with higher lvl summoners, to know what it really means when you face opponent with full runepage, with best possible runes for that champ with decent skills.

And please, dont try to prove me wrong. I know that LoL reads players s-level and balances premades, so that if you roll lvl 10 and your friend's are 30 you will face ~20lvl opponents. These arent lvl 30's = most of them dont have full runepage, and they are still trying new champs.
(I cant really confirm this, but I've seen many many MANY terrible players in solo queue = so I figured I might be right on this one.)



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe when you learn to do fucking math I can respect your opinion a bit more, but I haven't been in a game with level tens since well before I was level twenty. I'm typically the lowest level person in any game I play.


TBH I dont resp... well I just dont give a darn how you think. It's nothing personal, but to me you seem like an new player to this game. New player, who doesnt have any fresh ideas that I could use in my own game. 

You also like to flame a lot, not that I care but just for your info, tone it down a bit please.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2010)

Scapa you sound like those player who call everyone noob who dies or doesn't do what you want them to do.....

It's annoying. Learn to talk/converse normal without calling someone a noob.


----------



## Scapa (Oct 31, 2010)

Muk said:


> Scapa you sound like those player who call everyone noob who dies or doesn't do what you want them to do.....


Well feeding, trying to solo, taking buffs when you dont need them more than someone else and everything else "non" teamspirited is noobish in my eyes. 

And I might sound like that, but I havent played one game with any of you, so dont bring up false accusations.



Muk said:


> It's annoying. Learn to talk/converse normal without calling someone a noob.


Well here I was telling you my opinnion about recent casters and talking about them quite educately while CTK *ignored* whole post and commented about my opinnion about him/her.

Now how is that normal conversation? Its very annoying, and when I countered his opinnion I get neg -repped. Boy, isnt that interesting.

You also ignored CTK even though he/she is also being (IMO) a total dick , even though I do bring up facts. Is this because CTK has nearly 40k posts? 

Pffs, no offence, but gtfo Muk.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey add me Scapa, let's play together sometime. 

Game name: Predacon


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Well feeding, trying to solo, taking buffs when you dont need them more than someone else and everything else "non" teamspirited is noobish in my eyes.
> 
> And I might sound like that, but I havent played one game with any of you, so dont bring up false accusations.
> 
> ...



Pff. you too mate 

but honestly i ignore ctk cause there is no point in talking about his opinion 

but its just that your tone is ruining the fun in discussion how bad a char is.

.....

anyways is it op or what if Morg, Karthus and Xin are able to hold a 3v5 for 40 min and lose it only cause a patheon jumped into a nexus?

I mean our killing count was even if not higher than the enemy team. We just had no way of pushing them


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 31, 2010)

>my face when I finally play this game for the first time and get shat on by my team for not knowing how to jungle with warwick and summoner spells

and buffs for jungling


----------



## aslan (Nov 1, 2010)

Just played a great game on teemo as a support AP build had the field covered in shooms and was using blind shot to do some good burst dmg... was sitting at 527 AP by end of game... Kills where not high at 9 but assists where at around 27/28... deaths 6 so not a bad round... think I'll play him like that from now on


----------



## Mio (Nov 1, 2010)

Sona is so good, really liking her. 

On another note, I miss Shen's pre-nerf Ultimate. 

Also I find Urgot pretty pathetic late game, he's very... ignorable.


aaand, hello fellow players, we should form a NF team and kickass.


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 1, 2010)

Mio said:


> Sona is so good, really liking her.
> 
> On another note, I miss Shen's pre-nerf Ultimate.
> 
> ...



Sona is really good, her normal attack being pretty good is a nice bonus, so she can actually do some  damage.

Shen was incredibly good before the nerf, really hated laning against him, he just never dies, you can't catch him at all.

Urgot is rubbish, I bought him when he came out because he looked interesting but 5 minutes into the game he becomes useless. I don't understand why his normal attack range is so low.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 2, 2010)

Ugh, all these items are confusing the hell out of me.

What do I get on Mundo after warmogs anyway


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2010)

Get a spirit visage on Mundo, or you're a failure. Otherwise you just want to pick items according to who your enemies are.


----------



## Scapa (Nov 3, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Ugh, all these items are confusing the hell out of me.
> 
> What do I get on Mundo after warmogs anyway


Mercury Threads = since it has -35% for all immobilizers AND it stacks with Burning agony = pure win. When I do this, I call it "The Juggernaut Mode.

Depending on the situation, I'd go for Spirit's Visage OR Banshee's Veil. If I face heavy caster team = BV, if a lot of melee = Spirit's Visage. 
Oh and if you wonder why BV because it has mana = because it gives 450 hp, decent ammount of MR and that nice little unique passive. 

On here on, its up to you. Some build for dmg (Atmas) but I personally go for more hp and resist/armor. This makes me a good starter for combat, since I can take all of their stuns, slows etc. while my team kills them.

You dont need these items:
Force of Nature. Why? Because you get more hp regen from mundos passive combined with item that has hp. I my build, the lack of MR is balanced with Banshee's. (which gives me more hp regen than FoN. :I)
Soulfire Cape: I tried it, but you already have a facemelter, so its not needed (even though it gives hp + armor + nice passive.) There are just better items. (Another Warmogs, Guardian Angel, Thornmail, BV..)

Ability Power: Only burning agony gets anything out from that.




Gnome on Fire said:


> Get a spirit visage on Mundo, or you're a failure. Otherwise you just want to pick items according to who your enemies are.


Well, it really is one of the best items for Mundo BUT not always needed. Sometimes you get of a really good start and you can just skip SV. That happends like once in a every thousand years.



E: One more important thing, in 5v5 you should ALWAYS kill dragon when there's the opportunity. It gives your whole team exp + money, so to me it seems like an very important thing to kill.
It's soloable in lvl 7 when you have dorans shield, red ruby and that hp reg neclase. Its going to be a close call, but doable. 

But to be on the safe side, I do it when I have giants belt. Its just bit too risky before that.

E2: Wuhuu, yesterday I dinged lvl 30. Yay for me.

E3: Nice buff for "Non" -op morde. Pfff. /sarcasm


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Nov 4, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> Sona is really good, her normal attack being pretty good is a nice bonus, so she can actually do some  damage.
> 
> Shen was incredibly good before the nerf, really hated laning against him, he just never dies, you can't catch him at all.
> 
> Urgot is rubbish, I bought him when he came out because he looked interesting but 5 minutes into the game he becomes useless. I don't understand why his normal attack range is so low.



In most ranked games nowadays, people ban sona. I main her a lot and i can see why. Spammable heals, mini aegis, move speed, and aoe stun. Best support in game by far. 

Urgot is by far the worst champ; he needs a major rework. I hate all these nerf LeBlanc threads too; shes only medicore unless fed of course


----------



## aslan (Nov 5, 2010)

got my 100 win a few nights ago and was having a great run... last night tho was fail 

had bad lane mates and team did not stay together with team kills... and one game I was crippled when their dps got oracle and farmed my shooms... but got enough IP to buy twitch so may build a back up AD/speed build around him so I can switch up and get away from teemo.. also looking at a HP build for Cho who I need more practice with


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2010)

My friend has been telling me that lately our other friend has been going into ranked games with character's he's just purchased and then getting mad when he loses. his last little game he went 0/7/11 with Akali and can't understand why even though it was his first game with the character--I feel like he got hit in the head or something. I mean who else takes new people into ranked games intentionally having not even read a build guide?


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My friend has been telling me that lately our other friend has been going into ranked games with character's he's just purchased and then getting mad when he loses. his last little game he went 0/7/11 with Akali and can't understand why even though it was his first game with the character--I feel like he got hit in the head or something. I mean who else takes new people into ranked games intentionally having not even read a build guide?



lol i just played a normal game as fiddle, I don't play fiddle, I got crushed.

I have been trying out characters lately, had some fun with mundo and morgana.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> lol i just played a normal game as fiddle, I don't play fiddle, I got crushed.
> 
> I have been trying out characters lately, had some fun with mundo and morgana.


When all this reading is done I want to give Lux and some others a try. But one of my friends has bought like six characters in the past few weeks and hasn't stuck to one of them.


----------



## aslan (Nov 5, 2010)

playing now 

handle Alexanderwest


----------



## serger989 (Nov 6, 2010)

Trying out Tryndamere for the first time... Let's see how it goes ;o (I think he looks super cool lol)


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Nov 6, 2010)

serger989 said:


> Trying out Tryndamere for the first time... Let's see how it goes ;o (I think he looks super cool lol)


He can be annoying as hell with endless rage (makes me want to  rage). 

Teemo is actually decent now though definitely not a top tier champ


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2010)

AlphabetSoup said:


> He can be annoying as hell with endless rage (makes me want to  rage).
> 
> Teemo is actually decent now though definitely not a top tier champ


When he does Endless rage just back up and let him get it out of his system, not much that can be done.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2010)

you can always stun him or snare him until he's out of rage then finish him


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> you can always stun him or snare him until he's out of rage then finish him


I used to exhaust him and just stand back, chase him down when he ran and finish it. It's pretty funny because most Tryndameres could escape if they killed one person and ran during infinite rage, but nearly all of them stick around trying to fight and only get one kill before being finished off and feeding the team more gold


----------



## serger989 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I used to exhaust him and just stand back, chase him down when he ran and finish it. It's pretty funny because most Tryndameres could escape if they killed one person and ran during infinite rage, but nearly all of them stick around trying to fight and only get one kill before being finished off and feeding the team more gold



Just won my first 5 in a row with him, yeah, It's pretty easy to understand his weaknesses. I won't endless rage carelessly, that's the first mistake most Trynds do from what I can tell. Also gotta pay attention to who has exhaust and which heroes stun and slow to who you're fighting. I find mobility to be key for him because if he gets like 120 creep kills, he's going to solo teams pretty easily. Love his skill set so far to, it's just pretty fun. Mocking blow and spinning through walls is pretty beast.


----------



## Scapa (Nov 11, 2010)

"Just run and let him blow out the steam" you say? Weeeell, I'd say that Trynda is one of those "if you start running, its already over" -champs.

In game there is actually very small chance to escape trynda, he hits hard, he has very good slow and he can spin trough walls / obst. I'd still say that Trynda is bit OP, atleast in my lvl. People know somewhat how to play, and they dont just foolishly run into your arms. And damn, did I already mention that he hits very fucking hard.

E: And exhaust is nice, sure. It's just that its not there always u know. Sometimes ur team has exhaust -user and sometimes not.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2010)

Exhaust is a must in any premade team.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2010)

Scapa said:


> "Just run and let him blow out the steam" you say? Weeeell, I'd say that Trynda is one of those "if you start running, its already over" -champs.
> 
> In game there is actually very small chance to escape trynda, he hits hard, he has very good slow and he can spin trough walls / obst. I'd still say that Trynda is bit OP, atleast in my lvl. People know somewhat how to play, and they dont just foolishly run into your arms. And damn, did I already mention that he hits very fucking hard.
> 
> E: And exhaust is nice, sure. It's just that its not there always u know. Sometimes ur team has exhaust -user and sometimes not.



I have a slow too and I typically have cleanse and ghost, so I can get away from him. By the time he's a threat I usually have boots of Swiftness, I don't think I've been run down by him in a long while.


----------



## aslan (Nov 11, 2010)

So I've been having a bit of frustration with this game of late... with the changes to Teemo the AD build just does not suit him the way it used to... tried a AP build and tho a big improvement it does not have the staying power that my old AD build had and I end up spending more time in the jungle shooming which mind you gives me a few kills and a crap load of assists but at the same time my team gets annoyed at me for not helping with team fights and pushing and finds my Shoom placing a waste of time... I think it's wrong seeing as it bottle necks the other team to the lanes for escape and also discourages Baron as well (always plant one in the opening to barons cave as well as in the bush around). 

So I've been looking at other options Ryze, Twitch, Anne and Cho. 

Ryze was someone I played before I played teemo and I have a good feel for him but I don't think I like him as much as I used to. 

Twitch with a Crit AD build is good but I'm not ready to go into a solo que with him yet (did so today and it was fail) 

Anne- well only played her once at lvl 5 and did ok but was never fond of her.

Cho, I can't tank... nuff said. 

Also I have Trist but my roomie played her better than I ever did ... passable but not a killer like my old teemo was with his 20 + kills.

So I'm frustrated with things and all in all I liked the constant run speed that teemo has but don't like how his dmg out put was changed... so unless I find a replacemet champ/build I don't know what to do with this game


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 12, 2010)

aslan said:


> So I've been having a bit of frustration with this game of late... with the changes to Teemo the AD build just does not suit him the way it used to... tried a AP build and tho a big improvement it does not have the staying power that my old AD build had and I end up spending more time in the jungle shooming which mind you gives me a few kills and a crap load of assists but at the same time my team gets annoyed at me for not helping with team fights and pushing and finds my Shoom placing a waste of time... I think it's wrong seeing as it bottle necks the other team to the lanes for escape and also discourages Baron as well (always plant one in the opening to barons cave as well as in the bush around).
> 
> So I've been looking at other options Ryze, Twitch, Anne and Cho.
> 
> ...



Ryze doesn't seem very effective at higher levels, he does good damage but once he blows his CDs he is easy to kill, he has to get fairly close too.

Twitch can be good but you have to be great with him, otherwise you can lose the game for your team.

Annie is good, I like her but she isn't as effective late game as she is at the beginning. But if you get a lot of early kills she is pretty devastating.

I play a tank but i can't play cho, he us just a meat sheild, not a proper tank.

You should give poppy a shot, she is fast, hard to kill and does some really nice damage if you build her right.


----------



## aslan (Nov 12, 2010)

just had a friend walk me thu twitch and had a 3v3 arraged and we pwnd

I carried with 16/7/8 not bad for a first attempt


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 13, 2010)

aslan said:


> just had a friend walk me thu twitch and had a 3v3 arraged and we pwnd
> 
> I carried with 16/7/8 not bad for a first attempt



I don't think iv ever come across a twitch in 3v3, then again i dont play it too often,

he can be devastating if he is fed properly, I hate his poison so much.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahh, i thought i would try the game again after taking nearly a month break off. Not to my surprise, but the majority of games still have just the worst community Ive ever seen, both skill wise and team wise. I'm not sure if this is because it appeals to younger people, but i defintely think its turned into somewhat of a Xbox live type community, but worse. The game is run by people who live on the LoL forums, instead of making important decisions by the managers and designers, these people who should be managing the game take way too much advice from the forums then any game designers i've ever seen.

And the worst part is that i cant see the community getting better, just progressively worse. Sure, you can have those games where you have real nice teams, good at the game, and nice and helpful. But the majority you don't anymore, and thats apparent. I  fear that one day any games with nice players would be a miracle instead of just being somewhat rare.

 Lets just hope somehow the managing of this game changes, sure, the way they've done it has got them popular, and has worked out, in a way, pretty well, but it seems pretty evident that in time, that they'll have to change it up if they want to continue their success, because i can see many people leaving this game, the more mature side of this game, because it's overrun by people who do not respect anyone or have much skill at all. And at that point, the designers will be taking advice from these people, and it will reflect upon itself.

Hell even the designers like shurelia have already stated that the communitys IQ level has dropped incredibly, to the point where she cant even respond anymore. They have no one else to blame then themselves.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

Dexter said:


> Ahh, i thought i would try the game again after taking nearly a month break off. Not to my surprise, but the majority of games still have just the worst community Ive ever seen, both skill wise and team wise. I'm not sure if this is because it appeals to younger people, but i defintely think its turned into somewhat of a Xbox live type community, but worse. The game is run by people who live on the LoL forums, instead of making important decisions by the managers and designers, these people who should be managing the game take way too much advice from the forums then any game designers i've ever seen.
> 
> And the worst part is that i cant see the community getting better, just progressively worse. Sure, you can have those games where you have real nice teams, good at the game, and nice and helpful. But the majority you don't anymore, and thats apparent. I  fear that one day any games with nice players would be a miracle instead of just being somewhat rare.
> 
> ...



Took me about a couple of weeks to realize it was nearly impossible to talk to people in most games, kind of why I shrugged it off. If it wasn't team based, I wouldn't mind, but that's the issue. 

After having a guy stop trying fifteen minutes into a game because he wanted to go to bed and didn't feel like finishing the game he was in was kind of my turning point, there's just too much shit like that going on and then everyone who doesn't play how someone wants is a noob and so on. 

I just hate being subjected to those kind of people.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes and it can only get worse and worse.

I will tell you this, before Season 1 hit, back in June when i started, the community was fantastic, one of the best ive ever seen. 

And then Season 1 hit, LoL was commercialized to hell, and now it is in this sorry state where it isnt regulated at all. A shame really. I will come to this game every month to see if its improved, but i fear it will be at least a whole year before anything really significant changes


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

Dexter said:


> Yes and it can only get worse and worse.
> 
> I will tell you this, before Season 1 hit, back in June when i started, the community was fantastic, one of the best ive ever seen.
> 
> And then Season 1 hit, LoL was commercialized to hell, and now it is in this sorry state where it isnt regulated at all. A shame really. I will come to this game every month to see if its improved, but i fear it will be at least a whole year before anything really significant changes



I only started more recently, but I was annoyed by a lot of that in the first few weeks and I hadn't realized it had ever been that great. 

Its a sad balance because you feel like any game will end up populated by the type of people who you're talking about.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Dexter said:


> Ahh, i thought i would try the game again after taking nearly a month break off. Not to my surprise, but the majority of games still have just the worst community Ive ever seen, both skill wise and team wise. I'm not sure if this is because it appeals to younger people, but i defintely think its turned into somewhat of a Xbox live type community, but worse. The game is run by people who live on the LoL forums, instead of making important decisions by the managers and designers, these people who should be managing the game take way too much advice from the forums then any game designers i've ever seen.
> 
> And the worst part is that i cant see the community getting better, just progressively worse. Sure, you can have those games where you have real nice teams, good at the game, and nice and helpful. But the majority you don't anymore, and thats apparent. I  fear that one day any games with nice players would be a miracle instead of just being somewhat rare.
> 
> ...






Welcome to a community that's plagued Dota and HoN for just as along?


On another note, Leblanc during this free week


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2010)

Soo... I went to a friend's house to hang out, and I ended up playing LOL on his pc later that day. And, his pc is fucking awesome.

The game was seamless. It ran ridiculously smoothly and far more quickly. no lag spikes is a new experience for me.

Suffice it to say, I quadrakilled twice with Master Yi in a lvl 30 game. 

I was ecstatic and now my friend thinks I'm an amazing player which is absolute BS but whatever.

I need to get myself a better PC.


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 16, 2010)

Darth said:


> Soo... I went to a friend's house to hang out, and I ended up playing LOL on his pc later that day. And, his pc is fucking awesome.
> 
> The game was seamless. It ran ridiculously smoothly and far more quickly. no lag spikes is a new experience for me.
> 
> ...



yeah iv played on a good pc with a good internet connection, it does make the game easier when it doesn lag to hell when you are in a team fight.

half the reason i normally play a tank is that i can survive teamfight lag


----------



## Scapa (Nov 17, 2010)

Darth said:


> Soo... I went to a friend's house to hang out, and I ended up playing LOL on his pc later that day. And, his pc is fucking awesome.
> 
> The game was seamless. It ran ridiculously smoothly and far more quickly. no lag spikes is a new experience for me.
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me, I rolled triple kill with Mundo on my friends PC that is top notch :I This happened in lvl 1, if you were wondering why I bring it up.

I also wish I'd have better pc, my current one makes me sad 

E: Oh yeah, when I play at my place, fps is 10. He has 60. Meeeh... ~


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2010)

So anyone playing Irelia, yet?

I figured out a fun tank build for Irelia. Allows her to jump into the fight and chase down fleeing squishies 

its so satisfying to tank a full hp tyrande and then chase him down for the kill


----------



## Wesley (Nov 22, 2010)

Had a game after a 4 week break.  I was playing Kotor and Kotor 2.  Just wanted to keep my record up though.  Won of course, played Sion of course.  I noticed a few changes, like Baron's positioning, which is a good thing, imo.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2010)

Just had a 3v3 where I was Yi, my teammates were Shaco and Teemo, and we were up against Shen, Rammus, and Teemo.

By all rights, we should have been rocked.

Surprisingly enough, the match was 48 minutes long and extremely close.

Still lost though.

Apparently, a fed Yi can't beat a fed Shen with thornmail and three sunfire capes.

In the end, I had 3 bloodrazors and an infinity edge and I still couldn't kill Shen on my own. 

I had Rammus and Teemo on the ropes though.

I need to find a better anti-tank build for Yi.


----------



## Scapa (Nov 22, 2010)

Darth said:


> Apparently, a fed Yi can't beat a fed Shen with thornmail and three sunfire capes.
> In the end, I had 3 bloodrazors and an infinity edge and I still couldn't kill Shen on my own.
> I need to find a better anti-tank build for Yi.



If I counted right, their Shen had:
100+(45x3)= 235 armor, which is huge downer for your attack-damage. He also has that shield thing of his + 120dmg from sunfire each sec. And the harder you hit him, the harder you receive dmg back to urself.

Oh, its a world of pain allright 


Wait, did you have 3 of madrez bloodrazor? If you ment Bloodthirster, then its ok but 3 BR.. meh. If I remember right, the effect doesnt stack. (unlike bloodthirsters)

And against that Shen, I would have used 2BT, IE, Last Whisper.
Last Whisper has that Armor Pene that you needed. :9


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2010)

I tried Last whisper, and it didn't end well. So I switched it up for a bloodrazor.

I had three bloodrazor's for the magic damage. Seeing as physical damage would be pointless against a full armor shen.


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 22, 2010)

Darth said:


> Just had a 3v3 where I was Yi, my teammates were Shaco and Teemo, and we were up against Shen, Rammus, and Teemo.
> 
> By all rights, we should have been rocked.
> 
> ...



A fed Rammus would have been even worse for you, Yi is literally my favourite opponent as Rammus, its hilarious watching him kill himself on you.

I recently his level 30 and realised i need to unlock 2 more characters before i can play ranked, not sure i want to play ranked yet anyway but i decided to get them unlocked now so i can play later. Decided on Alistair because he is fairly cheap and kinda fun, nothing can kill him and he is the anti-tower but he cant really DO anything to people late game which is annoying.


----------



## Scapa (Nov 22, 2010)

Darth said:


> I tried Last whisper, and it didn't end well. So I switched it up for a bloodrazor.


To me it seems that you did it all wrong. Let me explain it to you.



Darth said:


> I had three bloodrazor's for the magic damage. Seeing as physical damage would be pointless against a full armor shen.



3x *Madred's Bloodrazor*
+30 Attack Damage +40% Attack Speed +25 Armor *UNIQUE Passive*: On hit, deals Magic Damage equal to 4% of the target's maximum Health.

What you stacked was NOTHING since unique passive doesnt stack. All you had was 
+ 90 AD
+120% AS
+75 Armor
On hit, deals Magic Damage equal to *4%* of the target's maximum Health.

And this is a huge downer, since if it would actually stack, you would hit him down with 9 or less hits. :I

Note also, that 3x Madred's Bloodrazor cost 11400 gold.

What you should have gotten instead: 

2x *The Bloodthirster*
+60 Attack Damage +15% Lifesteal *Passive*: Gain an additional 1 Physical Damage and 0.25% Lifesteal per kill. Maximum of +40 Damage and 10% Lifesteal. Bonuses are lost upon death.

1x *Last Whisper*
+10 Attack Damage +40% Attack Speed UNIQUE Passive: +40% Armor Penetration

In this build with full stack from bloodthirsters you would have:
+ 210 AD
+ 50% Lifesteal
+ 40% Attack Speed
+ 40% Armor Penetration

Combined Cost: 8365g

Your survivability increases thanks to lifesteal, you hit more thanks to armor pene + dmg and you have way better crits. This build also saves you 3035 WHICH you could use for ONE Madred's Bloodrazor (Well, you need 800 but you get that fast in late game.)


Oh wait, I just realized that this is just pointless and stupid wallpost  Srysry


----------



## Wesley (Nov 22, 2010)

3 Bloodrazors?  How long have you been playing, Darth?  Don't you know that unique passives do not stack?  You would have been better off getting Lastwhisper, some lifesteal, and magic resist.


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm lvl 16 and even I know not to buy more than 1 bloodrazor because it doesn't stack. 


Then again I play with lvl 30's a lot so I get a lot of tips and shit from them.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 22, 2010)

Tried a practice with the tutorial for fun since that's something they added fairly recently. It was quite a well done walkthrough, gave quests that rewarded gold. And if you had to click for more information on something it paused the match.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2010)

Scapa said:


> To me it seems that you did it all wrong. Let me explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hum. 

Well, now I know. 


Wesley said:


> 3 Bloodrazors?  How long have you been playing, Darth?  Don't you know that unique passives do not stack?  You would have been better off getting Lastwhisper, some lifesteal, and magic resist.





Didi said:


> Hahaha, I'm lvl 16 and even I know not to buy more than 1 bloodrazor because it doesn't stack.
> 
> 
> Then again I play with lvl 30's a lot so I get a lot of tips and shit from them.


I never needed to stack anything other than Infinity Edges. 

STFU Didi. 


Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Tried a practice with the tutorial for fun since that's something they added fairly recently. It was quite a well done walkthrough, gave quests that rewarded gold. And if you had to click for more information on something it paused the match.



I want to try one now. 

Just hit lvl 28. So close to 30. Was invited to a ranked game today but I couldn't join it. Was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol sorry, didn't mean to make it sound so demeaning.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 23, 2010)

All of these silly Vlads this week who don't know how to mid with him


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 24, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> All of these silly Vlads this week who don't know how to mid with him



I tried out vlad this week, altho not in mid, cant believe how easy he is to play, barely ever died and I was the only tanky character on my team so i had to initiate.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2010)

Haven't had time yet this week to play LoL, definitely wanna try out Vlad though. Don't know who else is in the rotation lol.


----------



## Scapa (Nov 25, 2010)

Next week me and my friends are gonna roll AoE based premade that hurts so badly.

Galio
Nunu
Fiddle
Karthus
Kennen

Hopefully it's gonna be a "blast" : DDD (yeah, very VERY bad pun)

E: Soz, trynda was wrong.


----------



## Sindri (Nov 25, 2010)

Well i played my first game in months tonight and boy did i suck.  I won the game i was in but it was due to the other team not pushing the advantage when they had it.


----------



## aslan (Nov 28, 2010)

thinking about taking time off starting to get stupid teams that can't seem to get along again... and this last game I was being left behind way too often when bailing out my team mates with a blind or exhaust.... I run in disable the guy attacking my team mate and my team mate instead of re-engaging and getting the kill leaves me little teemo to take the brunt of their heavy hits... and really these are people playing Morde and other tanks that can easily come back to the fight, but my screen goes grey and I see them with half health walking back to base cause I took the gank off them... morons


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Next week me and my friends are gonna roll AoE based premade that hurts so badly.
> 
> Galio
> Nunu
> ...



magic resist team says hi.


----------



## Pan-on (Nov 29, 2010)

Darth said:


> magic resist team says hi.



yeah some physical DPS would be a good plan, also id put vlad in there, his ulti makes the others stronger and he is a pain to kill early game.


----------



## Scapa (Nov 29, 2010)

Darth said:


> magic resist team says hi.



Void Staff, one Abyssal Scepter, Sorceress boots...

But sure, it works on the tanks. How about the dps? Sure, they can buy m-res but thats away from dmg items.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah replace one or two characters in that AoE team with Gangplank/Miss Fortune and you'll really bring the pain.

Also, Amumu might be a good choice for the team as well since he could use his ult to stun them all and then you could really hit them with all the AoE before they can escape without getting badly hurt.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2010)

hehe love to use amumu in gang fights 

so much fun seeing them being stunned and not be able to do anything as they die


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2010)

quick question:

for cool down reduction i found this wiki page:


now it says the same items don't stack their cd's.

but different items do stack cd's.

is this still accurate?

and is there a cap on how much cd you can get yourself?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

aslan said:


> thinking about taking time off starting to get stupid teams that can't seem to get along again... and this last game I was being left behind way too often when bailing out my team mates with a blind or exhaust.... I run in disable the guy attacking my team mate and my team mate instead of re-engaging and getting the kill leaves me little teemo to take the brunt of their heavy hits... and really these are people playing Morde and other tanks that can easily come back to the fight, but my screen goes grey and I see them with half health walking back to base cause I took the gank off them... morons



Most of the games I played were like that. You couldn't trust your team to return even a little favor and some of them wouldn't attack when they had full health and you were there with someone with like half health fighting you (even if it was a squishy character)

So I kind of fell out of favor with the game, not sure if or when I'll pick it up. If Diablo three comes out I might not even play again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2010)

riot pisses me off, they seem to follow elementz shitty ass tier list, so previous champions considered balanced are being nerfed.  Let me guess, kennen is going to be nerfed along with anivia. herd derp

btw, bought brolaf, i love brolaf


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 9, 2010)

if you got an account there, please, shamelessly upvote me XD


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2010)

Greater Seal and Glyph of Alacrity? Also, the quintessence should probably be pro health.

Wasting RuneSpace man.

Also, your build has no damage output and no AP. Your items literally give you 20 AD. Which is just silly.

Your masteries are also lacking comprehension. Your Olaf is tanky, so why put three points in Good Hands? He's not supposed to die with that build, so that's a waste of three points. You didn't place any points in Defense and you put 2 points in Lethality instead of three. 3 points gives you an extra 10% crit chance on every attack. Instead, since you didn't want to use that one extra point, you brought it down to 6%. 

The build could definitely use some work.


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2010)

Just went 10/1 with Jax and I kept getting all this bitching about how he's OP.

Yeah, not really no.

Fun game though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 10, 2010)

Darth said:


> Greater Seal and Glyph of Alacrity? Also, the quintessence should probably be pro health.
> 
> Wasting RuneSpace man.
> 
> ...



Im saving up for dodge and cd reduc atm. I want as much armpen as i can get.

its not silly, with randuins and frozen mallet, ill have 200 ad with my W up, and then i get starks for as and lifesteal, and then atmas which shoots my damage up to well over 300, sometimes to 400 dmg, with starks and my passive i have around 1.7 as most of the time and im nearly unstoppable unless focused.

i dont play him tank, i play him tanky dps, 2 different things, i know what im doing.

oh and pst, olaf doesnt use AP


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry Dexter, I just noticed you DH symbol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 10, 2010)

Darth said:


> Just went 10/1 with Jax and I kept getting all this bitching about how he's OP.
> 
> Yeah, not really no.
> 
> Fun game though.



not OP, just get exhaust and sword of the divine.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry Dexter, I just noticed you DH symbol



DH?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

Dexter said:


> DH?



Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 10, 2010)

part of the winning team in harry potter mafia lol


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2010)

god i just had an epic game 

was play testing kennen on a normal game.

anyhow we were dominating the early game, or at least i thought so until i double checked the kill ratio and found out it was even at lvl 6.

from then on it was a back forth with us taking better map control, however they had a really good shen player.

their team work sucked balls, but they got the higher kill ratio than us. still we managed to kill everyone except for shen. he always managed to escape/regen/heal our team fights and those who chased after him got picked up 1 after another.

after some painful death we stopped chasing shen after team fights and instead retreated hoping to minimize our death.

we managed to push 2 inhibitors and then after recovering we finally were able to kill shen on a 5vs1 where is spammed all my spells just to stop him from being able to do anything. i even popped an ignite to stop his regen. it still took us 20s to kill him xD

since their team worked sucked really bad and only shen was the real threat eventually we managed to break all 3 inhibitors and then also push the nexus.

an epic game where at any time if the entire team would have died at the same time, we certainly had lost the game. however we always managed to escape at least with 1 or 2 char and managed to hold of until respawn.

had the other better team work they probably could have pushed through the middle and ended the game early, however as inept as they were, we always managed to hang on just barely.


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2010)

ffffffffff, just had a 80 minute game
The opposing team played with 4 tanks (Morde, Singed, Garen & Amumu) and one Master Yi who was constantly pushing/backdooring everywhere.

It was fucking annoying and we lost. 

At the end most of the tanks had like 3-5 Sunfires. 

It was particularly annoying that we were better at getting kills (10-15 kills more I believe), but their mapstrategy was so much better, we were never able to push anywhere.

Because oh yeah I forgot to mention, all their tanks had fortify as a skill.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 11, 2010)

6 game win streak normal and ranked, 9 game win streak ranked. i feel good, i dug myself into shitty elo early in the season and now im climbing out, thankfully.


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2010)

Didi said:


> ffffffffff, just had a 80 minute game
> The opposing team played with 4 tanks (Morde, Singed, Garen & Amumu) and one Master Yi who was constantly pushing/backdooring everywhere.
> 
> It was fucking annoying and we lost.
> ...


Good tanks are just bitches


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 11, 2010)

A team of tanks are just horrendous to play mid game, you can't kill them unless one of them feeds early game.

Iv had some fun playing around with kennan lately, he does some nice damage and doesn't die too easily which I like.

Did anyone else watch the Noxus v Ionia match? because


*Spoiler*: __ 



Udyr utterly trashed them, watching 4 run away from him was hilarious, I tried out Udyr and I liked him but i couldn't make him nearly that dangerous.


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2010)

Kennen doesn't die quickly?

What are you smoking?

a good Kennen stacks Rylai's and Lich Banes to make him survivable. Maybe a Frozen Mallet. But in general, Kennen's are pretty squishy.


----------



## Didi (Dec 12, 2010)

I think he means his escape capabilities are good, with his lightning rush and his stuns.

But yeah, he dies super easily. I always take cleanse on him because if he ever gets slowed/stunned/whatever, he's done for.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2010)

kennen dies too easily, well, if i am playing him at least xD

so yeah, i find him really squishy xD


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

WE SELL YOU LEGENDARY OVERPRICED OLAF SKIN AND NEXT PATCH WE UBER NERF A BALANCED CHAMPION HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


HAHAHAHAH

yeah i quit this game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

Dexter said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> WE SELL YOU LEGENDARY OVERPRICED OLAF SKIN AND NEXT PATCH WE UBER NERF A BALANCED CHAMPION HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...


Who are they nerfing now? I love how they nerf people that aren't really in need of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

Olaf got nerfed eh?

He really didn't need any major changes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2010)

His W now does .5% health with nerf to base dmg.

His ult only provides 20/30/40 reduction in damage.

His W used to have 1.5% of health into dmg, and more base dmg.

Not to mention many items good olafs take were nerfed, IE Banshees and Randuins, and the fact that leveling gives u less health, meaning Olaf cannot jungle anymore.

Sounds like tons from a Olaf mainer. Seeing as how it was completely uneeded. 

Phreaks explanation for the nerf was literally, "Olaf is basically unstoppable after 40 minuites"

I dont even want to get into that, I made a thread on LoL forums and got Phreaks response, but he dodged the main point and instead said "Tryndamere is also good at that point but he isnt as good" basically.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

Dexter said:


> His W now does .5% health with nerf to base dmg.
> 
> His ult only provides 20/30/40 reduction in damage.
> 
> ...


I never had issues out of Olaf except maybe twice. That seems like bad reasoning.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2010)

I was searching the forums late last night, i found zero people in support of olafs nerfs, people actually thought that was a retarded change. 

riot sucks at balancing.


----------



## Scapa (Dec 14, 2010)

Seriously, Olaf IS unstoppable in lategame. Immune to stuns, one of the best lifesteals WITHOUT items, true dmg on skill, more dmg from more survivability.

DAAAMN BOYO, that nerf is IMO needed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2010)

thats because you're bad


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2010)

I have never had problems with Olaf. Imo he was pretty balanced.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2010)

tested them out.

His Q is much stronger, i can clear 30 minions at one time with it if they were all lined up, which is nice, his farming is better.

His ult makes him much squishier which sucks and his W nerfed is of course gay, but hes still good.


----------



## Scapa (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, im bad. Whup-di-fuckin-doo. Go in the corner to whine with ur brolof, there's no need for emotions in the CORPORATE world. 

Anyway, back to patch notes..

Few things from ITEM section:
- Elixir's got changed (Un-needed IMHO)
- Innervating Locket has been *removed*
- Last Whisper
          o Combine path changed: now requires Pickaxe and Long Sword, instead of Recurve Bow and Long Sword
          o Upgrade cost increased to 700 from 500
          o Now provides +40 Attack Damage and 40% Armor Penetration
- Phantom Dancer
          o Upgrade cost reduced to 400 from 900
          o *No longer provides Dodge Chance*
- Sunfire Cape
          o Upgrade cost increased to 800 from 700
          o *Passive is now unique*

This SF-Cape is actually kinda good. Atleast makes stacking them stupid. Seems like this has a decent effect on my Udyr playing, thx for Innervating Locket and Phantom Dancer change.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

Olaf is only unstoppable if you're not using magic, that cuts through him. It's funny that people are suddenly acting like he's over powered or something. He's just not as weak to physical. 

And the main issue I am having is this having to get used to each new patch, its just annoying that you can't learn a game and count on it being somewhat the same.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 15, 2010)

yeh, thats really annoying considering the game changes every 2 weeks, like in warcraft its like a few months between huge changes


----------



## NoScope (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it worth it to try to learn to play this game? Am thinking about it but man, people are vicious to newbs...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 15, 2010)

add me: Demonsoulnova

Ill help you out tomorrow


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh Dexter is Nova, makes sense now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

Dexter said:


> yeh, thats really annoying considering the game changes every 2 weeks, like in warcraft its like a few months between huge changes


Most games it is a much longer time or never before they nerf or buff someone. One of the big things is character control, I just like to be sure what my character can and can't do in certain situations and with them changing ranges and speeds and items all of the time its like, you don't know what to do. 

Did anyone notice they fucked Tristana? Her rocket jump does NO DAMAGE now. If they thought it was too strong, why not just make it do residual damage to her.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2010)

i noticed my morgana does pretty much no damage early games these days. its sad


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> i noticed my morgana does pretty much no damage early games these days. its sad


They nerfed her, that should have happened a while ago. But they're nerfing all area of effect people and they also nerfed the sun fire cape which means no stacking.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 15, 2010)

> I think he means his escape capabilities are good, with his lightning rush and his stuns.



Yeah that's what I meant, between that and flash I didn't die very often as kennan, i enjoyed having people chase me to my turret at low health then stunning them and killing them under it.

its impossible to make a balanced game with multiple characters and more than one mode of play, there are just too many variable, if they did everyone would be playing the same character which would be dull. I don't really mind the balance changes, I quite like it being an almost new game every time I play

The olaf nerf I can't comment much on, I never seem to come across him very often, altho I have seen him utterly dominate once or twice but that can be said for more than a few characters.

There are a few characters I would prefer to see nerfed than him, kennan is a little too good at the moment from what iv seen of him, and he isn't all that difficult to play. I find vlad incredibly frustrating to play against too, his pool of blood makes it so he never dies early game and by late game he usually has enough health that he is nigh on unkillable, and his ultimate is awesome too, really I don't see any drawbacks for him at all, his damage is pretty good. 

The new one I always come across is malphite, he is so good now (altho he is getting a small nerf in this patch, see how that changes him) He has an amazing harass early game and is does some really good damage late, despite being really hard to kill, not to mention having an insanely good initiation.

id also like to see shen nerfed but thats just because he annoys me so much, always, ALWAYS on my lane, and if they are aren't terrible (which some do seem to be) they never die in the laning phase, 

I gave trundle a try today, I couldn't work out what to do, I didnt seem to have any impact at all, I didnt die too easily but I wasn't doing much damage and I didn't have a taunt so no proper tanking, all I seemed to be able to do was use his pillar slow thing, not all that impressed with him in general.

I don't find cassiopia very interesting, she seems like a mix of urgot, sona and lux, none of her moves are particularly new. I kinda like that her poison move interacts with other characters poison.

Im kinda glad sunfire can't be stacked now, altho im not sure why they raised the price, but it sad that I can't play with 3 of them when my team is dominating, that was always fun.


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2010)

Aww, they nerfed sunfire?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 15, 2010)

all these new champs suck, everyone after lux imo, and before her only MF and xin in season 1 were fun


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

Dexter said:


> all these new champs suck, everyone after lux imo, and before her only MF and xin in season 1 were fun



I am going to make Lux and MF my only mains I think, Katarina is too hard to roll with most times


----------



## Didi (Dec 15, 2010)

I dunno.

Trundle seems pretty cool imo.
Have tried him out once so far, but didn't really manage to play well with him yet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a melee person, if i never found Olaf or he was never made, Xin i would main, but i dont even play xin anymore because he is an poor mans Olaf imo.

Ive tried casters, so much, i just, fail with them. Kennen would be my main caster to go to, or fiddle, but not good with them. Maybe its because i run them with AS and ArmPen runes idk. Good with rammus though, love him


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 16, 2010)

AP stacking squishies on my team who refuse to get armor to counter Panth and his goddamn HSS


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2010)

dude get 100 armor and panth gets raped basically if u got ap and he doesnt have LW


----------



## Darth (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha! 

Just played a 5v5 where two of ours quit early on and we still won!

3v5 scenario where you have a great Malz, Xin, and Trynd vs. Ashe, Xin, morgana, panth, and warwick.

I was Xin and it was a damn good game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2010)

In other news: Darth is still not level 30


----------



## Scapa (Dec 18, 2010)

Dexter said:


> In other news: Darth is still not level 30



Its not that, really. I also had one game where we stomped 3v5.

It has benefits, since if ur own players drop out BEFORE they leech any exp and feed enemy champs, its still doable with some combinations. 

Like I had with Ryze and Xin.. if I recall correctly, I played Gangplank, not sure though..

Anyway, we stomped pretty badly and eventually won.


On this other game I played Vlad and had Soraka + Morde to help me. We nearly won, and the reason why we lost is quite simple. Soraka doesnt have enough dmg output against Super Creeps :/

Fun game though, we really did put up an great match, shame that we lost.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, just played some All Random All Mid games. Fucking hilarious. 

And we won both of them. 

First one I was Nunu, and I had never played with him before.
Second one I was Trundle, played once with him before. But he fucking owns at that modus, because you can really utilize his W and his E to the max because you're only in one lane. And his health regen is amazing, which is also crucial to this modus.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 18, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Its not that, really. I also had one game where we stomped 3v5.
> 
> It has benefits, since if ur own players drop out BEFORE they leech any exp and feed enemy champs, its still doable with some combinations.
> 
> ...



its not impossible but it does become much much more difficult at level 30, i find people drop out less than before and there is definitely a skill jump for most of the players.

that said you are right about it being dependant on who you have left.

All mid random is pretty fun, iv only played it once and I didnt know what was going on, I got teemo who wasnt all that useful since his range isnt great, my team got beat.


----------



## Darth (Dec 18, 2010)

Dexter said:


> In other news: Darth is still not level 30



check again bitch.


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2010)

I just played Heimerdinger for the first time.


I fucking loved it. His farming is amazing, I had >1000 AP at the end of the game. I ripped through the enemies.

We still lost though, my team failed and we had already been pushed too far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2010)

I've played this game way too much.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 19, 2010)

Didi said:


> I just played Heimerdinger for the first time.
> 
> 
> I fucking loved it. His farming is amazing, I had >1000 AP at the end of the game. I ripped through the enemies.
> ...



over 1000? how long did that game go on? I played him earlier, game was over really quickly since the kennan on my team got insanely fed and was just taking out the other team on his own.

I also gave Urgot another chance, he is definitely a bit better now, i had a hard time solo laning because the lux i was laned against was really good, but by end game i was doing some pretty nice damage, pity his ultimate is only useful about 20% of the time. We lost in the end after a long match because olaf decided he was invincible and started a team fight alone.


----------



## Didi (Dec 19, 2010)

About 50 minutes.


----------



## Darth (Dec 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I've played this game way too much.


I haven't seen you online for awhile man. 

We should get a game in.


Didi said:


> About 50 minutes.



Do I have you on my buddy list?

If not, add me. DarthRN


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't have anyone from NF in there yet.

My summoner name is Didi Dastardly


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 20, 2010)

Started playing again. Safe to say I suck now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 20, 2010)

sniper coming out


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

Also I'm going back to my casters, Annie/Ezreal/Vlad, can't mess around anymore now that everyone seems to have caught up.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


>



lux in garren gear?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 21, 2010)

They nerfed the crap out of everything these last few patches so my interest is at an all time low.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2010)

well on my laptop with 10 fps i can't even play anything that isn't a tank xD

though i did notice a few changes to Amumu they are minor enough for me to not really care xD

i guess i'll keep playing him longer than


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2010)

riot is bad at balancing but whats new eh? anyways im looking forward to this sniper chick, hopin she has a ult that shoots a bullet that follows the opponent cross map and hits them no matter what

(i heard her passive was that if an enemy kills your ally the enemy lights up(like clairvoyance) on that person, and then i think she can snipe people from cross map)


----------



## Scapa (Dec 21, 2010)

My interest is also the lowest in all time. I just really dislike the idea of LoL. Like one more summoners rift and I quit. Same with twisted treelines.

WHERE IS THE NEW FLIPPIN' MAP!?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

They owe us like two maps by now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2010)

Wesley said:


> They nerfed the crap out of everything these last few patches so my interest is at an all time low.



I know what you mean, LoL is upside down now, with my Ezreal being shit.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2010)

why is it that there are always noob feeders in normal lvl 30 games 

i hate them like the pest 

it's like they are forcing me to play ranked


----------



## Scapa (Dec 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> ..with my Ezreal being shit.


Has Ez been good?!  Why didnt anyone tell me?



Muk said:


> why is it that there are always noob feeders in normal lvl 30 games
> 
> i hate them like the pest
> 
> it's like they are forcing me to play ranked


Its not better in any way when you go to ranked games. I can honestly blame that all of my losses were thx to bad players on my side. Never actually my OWN fault, I mean.. how hard is it to realize what ur champ is capable of?

Thats one of the biggest problems... and then there are just assholes who think that buffs > towers.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2010)

i haven't had the bad luck in my ranked games yet.

and why did they change my sunfire cape


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 22, 2010)

god my luck in rank games are terrible.

Seriously...I end up saying 0/0/0 the whole game and towards the late 30 minutes I just end up keep dying when I can't do much.'

Had a 0/15/0 Twitch with Hextech Gunblade after an hour....gadangit. He had to vampiric sceptars....wtf.

Then I had a tryndamere who didn't think IE was important....smh it's stupid.

I have a bad game every...idk fifteen games. Maybe five okay games, rest good or great.

I've given up on dps carry because you can't do anything if the other team is fed.

Oh..and I fucking hate Kayles on my team. They have no fucking role.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2010)

i don't even know what to do with kayle anymore

she's like a hybrid without a purpose 

i mean she's got a slow spell that doesn't have a good range, her heals have a too high cool down and her ulti just isn't worth crap thx to the fact it has a too short duration, unlike Tyndemere's rage.

her char is just crap now


----------



## eHav (Dec 22, 2010)

Olaf go so nerfed  i have to stick with WW now


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 22, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Has Ez been good?!  Why didnt anyone tell me?


Ezreal used to be the best carry before he was nerfed, now he is below average.

He sat up there as king for a very long time.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2010)

eHav said:


> Olaf go so nerfed  i have to stick with WW now



WW's been nerfed too though. 

Noticed it immediately the first time I played with him after the patch, lost a lot more health grabbing Golem buff at lvl 1. It's still easily possible, but it's really annoying that they've nerfed his passive like that. Warwick didn't need patching imo.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2010)

they nerved my morgana to death  

she's still awesome, but i hate them nerfing her. she didn't need nerfing, since barely anyone played her


----------



## Scapa (Dec 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ezreal used to be the best carry before he was nerfed, now he is below average.
> 
> He sat up there as king for a very long time.



Orly? How long ago was this? 

Since IMO Morde and Malzahar were the best. Well now Morde isnt that much, but *good* Malzahar is very good carry. 

Well maybe I've just seen very bad Ez, since IMO he's been useless pretty much this whole time. (That I've been playing ~6 months)


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2010)

Malzahar's pretty much useless if he's not fed though.


----------



## Pan-on (Dec 22, 2010)

Scapa said:


> Orly? How long ago was this?
> 
> Since IMO Morde and Malzahar were the best. Well now Morde isnt that much, but *good* Malzahar is very good carry.
> 
> Well maybe I've just seen very bad Ez, since IMO he's been useless pretty much this whole time. (That I've been playing ~6 months)



ez was better about a year ago, maybe a bit less, he got nerfed in one patch after another.

Morde was really good, but even at his best i wouldn't call him the best carry, if the game goes on long enough he becomes a lot less useful than, say, a fed akali or kennan or someone like that who can do insane damage. He was more of an off-tank who could DPS.

I have seen some really good Malzahar, but they need good support so they can get AP early game.


----------



## Scapa (Dec 23, 2010)

Pan-on said:


> ez was better about a year ago, maybe a bit less, he got nerfed in one patch after another.


Ok, that explains a lot. 

Since honestly Ez atm is horrible, AD is good only in early game and getting gear for AP sucks as Ez since he sucks at farming  (+ no AP, no kills.)



Pan-on said:


> Morde was really good, but even at his best i wouldn't call him the best carry, if the game goes on long enough he becomes a lot less useful than, say, a fed akali or kennan or someone like that who can do insane damage. He was more of an off-tank who could DPS.


Mmm true, but then again if the game had decent team with insane skillz Morde it wouldnt take long to finish.. This is most likely because Morde shutdowns most of the other team so they have absolutely no chance against his team.



Pan-on said:


> I have seen some really good Malzahar, but they need good support so they can get AP early game.


I was talking about our 5m premade, so true.. true..


----------



## perman07 (Dec 26, 2010)

Started playing this game a month ago. I loves my Singed Not sure how good he is among top players, but he's just so fun to run around with


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2010)

Didi said:


> I don't have anyone from NF in there yet.
> 
> My summoner name is Didi Dastardly



You probably spelled it wrong. It's telling me the name wasn't found.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2010)

@darth are you on europe or us server? cause they don't mix together

p.s. i can't play mundo xD

i am too used to playing amumu style tank that mundo is so foreign to me

though early game i can play him like he's really annoying, but i just don't know when to trigger his ulti


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'm on Europe server. Can't find you either mate.


----------



## Scapa (Jan 3, 2011)

I got frustrated to LoL so badly that I deleted it. 

I mean cmon! Team -based game where teams suck. Either someone from your team feeds and they rofl -stomp ur team or your team gets fed by some lameass wnb badguy and you stomp. Actual "good games" are sooo rare that its honestly not worth your time.

Have fun with League of Legends, I've had my share and this is it for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

I think they fucked up big time, everyone I know is quitting this game now.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 3, 2011)

Scapa said:


> I got frustrated to LoL so badly that I deleted it.
> 
> I mean cmon! Team -based game where teams suck. Either someone from your team feeds and they rofl -stomp ur team or your team gets fed by some lameass wnb badguy and you stomp. Actual "good games" are sooo rare that its honestly not worth your time.
> 
> Have fun with League of Legends, I've had my share and this is it for me.



I feel the same way if by some chance you don't get some idiot who feeds on purpose you get a leaver which normally causes one or two more people on your side to leave.


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2011)

I played my first game with Xin Zhao yesterday


Even though I lost, I fucking loved it
Had a decent kdr too (13/8/9)

But two people in my team played like shit

Gonna play him again definitely


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2011)

Scapa said:


> I got frustrated to LoL so badly that I deleted it.
> 
> I mean cmon! Team -based game where teams suck. Either someone from your team feeds and they rofl -stomp ur team or your team gets fed by some lameass wnb badguy and you stomp. Actual "good games" are sooo rare that its honestly not worth your time.
> 
> Have fun with League of Legends, I've had my share and this is it for me.



That's just how it becomes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah, just move on to better things, i moved on to starcraft2


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2011)

I haven't touched LoL in months. Idk why I guess I just grew tired of it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2011)

My computer is shit, so can't play it at the moment. 

Having more fun with single player games again though, less frustration.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 7, 2011)

Bump for Demacia


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2011)

Just went 17/1/4 with Xin. I love getting early fed.


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 9, 2011)

Didi said:


> Just went 17/1/4 with Xin. I love getting early fed.



I had an amazing game with rammus the other day, 14/1/19 or something like that, had an eve who fed early and I just wasn't dieing. at one point I was fighting 3 members of their team under both the nexus turrets and they were scared to come close because one taunt and it was gameover, so much fun.

I want to play, but the EU servers are down, im trying to redownload the US client, see how long its going to take...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 9, 2011)

this game sucks why do u continue to play it


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2011)

bcuz shut up nova


----------



## perman07 (Jan 10, 2011)

Pan-on said:


> I had an amazing game with rammus the other day, 14/1/19 or something like that, had an eve who fed early and I just wasn't dieing. at one point I was fighting 3 members of their team under both the nexus turrets and they were scared to come close because one taunt and it was gameover, so much fun.
> 
> I want to play, but the EU servers are down, im trying to redownload the US client, see how long its going to take...


Rammus is pretty insane. Had a game against him on TT where I was Singed and was playing with a good Malphite and not so good Nunu. Rammus was teamed with Fiddle and Katarina.

We actually had a game against that trio where we lost badly, then we met them again in the match right after that, the exact same matchup.

We decided to play defensive and win on late-game tankyness. It turned in to my most boring and ridiculous game. Rammus, Malphite and I (Singed) couldn't kill each other even when we where spending a minute fighting each other. Our tankyness was completely nulling out our damage output.

The match turned into killing the weak members (they going after Nunu and we going after Katarina and Fiddle) first and then attacking the towers. We eventually won because Katarina and Fiddle always went down. Nunu sometimes went down, and we had the numbers advantage. We won after 60 minutes of boredom.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2011)

Didi said:


> I played my first game with Xin Zhao yesterday
> 
> 
> Even though I lost, I fucking loved it
> ...



He was my main at one point.

For the moment though, I'm working on Nasus and Amumu. Love em both to death.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I know I fell out of LoL after Beta, but if you guys ever want any updates to the first post, just let me know (PM is best).

I might get back into LoL here sometime once I eliminate some of the backlog. Unless Blizzard DotA or DotA 2 turn out really awesome.


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 10, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Rammus is pretty insane. Had a game against him on TT where I was Singed and was playing with a good Malphite and not so good Nunu. Rammus was teamed with Fiddle and Katarina.
> 
> We actually had a game against that trio where we lost badly, then we met them again in the match right after that, the exact same matchup.
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah iv been there, rammus has some pretty nice damage but just can't kill other tanks unless he is fed to hell and they arent. I actually hate laning against shen more than most other characters because he can harass me with his projectile and I JUST CANT KILL HIM.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2011)

Xin's definitely gonna be one of my mains
I really like playing with him
Plus I'm not too shabby either

Went 17/1/4 a few days ago, and 33/9/15 today.
Latter game was so much fun, I was the only real carry in my team so I began picking up most of our kills from the beginning. In the end I was so damn fed I just jumped into situations no matter how outnumbered and killed everything or nearly everything and then got away.
One time a teamfight was started a bit of a distance away from me, so it started at like 3 v 5 I think and by the time I got there it was 2 v 4 (so 2 of us died and one of them). I jumped in, killed Sona, killed Pantheon, my teammate and I got a bit separated but he was fighting against Kog'Maw as Malphite, I was pitted against their Mundo.
He was at about full health when we started clashing while I was at a third of my health. He had all his skills activated. But I hit the guy so damn hard and fast, and had such an amount of life-steal that when I killed him I was back at full health. 
My teammate killed the Kog'maw but unfortunately couldn't outrun his explosion and died as well, but it didn't matter since I had aced them anyway, and another guy of ours was still alive as well because he wasn't even remotely close to the fight. 

One dude of the other team (their Mundo) raged so goddamn hard at me after the match was over, swearing at me and saying I had no life. I then called him out on the fact that he was the same level as me and even had more wins. He then accused me of have tens of thousands of other accounts. 


So uh yeah, Xin is fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

I am considering trying something now that my friend asked me to, but I need to acquire Lux.


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 13, 2011)

I did some random character buying a couple of days ago, got eve, nasus and mundo, played quite a bit with eve, she is pretty fun, especially if you get some early kills, really difficult to use against a smart team though.

nasus I quite like but I need to play with him more, im not sure how i want to build him.

I like mundo but the only game i played with him he got shut down by a jax with ignite every team fight which was sad


----------



## Sindri (Jan 13, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am considering trying something now that my friend asked me to, but I need to acquire Lux.



Lux is fun to play with.  I find she is abit squishie but it's worth it when you make the other team rage by killing stealing Baron with her ultimate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2011)

Sindri said:


> Lux is fun to play with.  I find she is abit squishie but it's worth it when you make the other team rage by killing stealing Baron with her ultimate.


I was thinking I could do that too. Also, I am good with Squishies.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2011)

Lux may be squishy, but she has excellent escape capabilities. Using her W to receive less damage, Q to snare your chasers and E to slow them down.
She's really fun to play, and one of my mains.


----------



## eHav (Jan 13, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am considering trying something now that my friend asked me to, but I need to acquire Lux.



my bro went from having malzahar and morgana as his mains in the US realms to using Lux in the euro one and i must say Lux if played well is realy fun and can actualy hurt some. having long range and a scouting spell can keep her safe and she is also a very decent farmer with her aoe + auto atack.  doubt ull regret it


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2011)

Lux is a pretty strong champ. Once she gets level 3 ult, you can have as low as a 24 second cooldown on it.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 18, 2011)

Eve has been deemed RIGGED by most the LoL community, thus the jungle nerf to her in this latest patch. I still think she will be a rigged ad champ, she has more ad per level now and her ults unchanged, and in a way they buffed some of her other abilities. The small nerfs isnt anything that will stop eve from being banned in ranked games. I can still use a generica jungle page - armor pen reds flat health quints flat armor seals and cd red. glyphs. Will still work fine, granted her hate spike will cost more. For those that havent played against a eve lately or - used her in recently and dont know why many people consider AD very viable let me explain.

With a recent buff and change around of her abilities (not including this newest patch) her AD and health and damage combined with her ult made her a very favorable jungler  after getting a blue buff. Easy to get early ganks and kills (especially when you have red) forcing the opposing team to buy magical site wards and oracles. With boots of mobility however and a sheen, this solves the problem of oracles. Like ANY ganker, you can still get kills with eve if you gank right and set up with you team, keep tabs on where wards are or who has oracles. Usually a good eve will be able to dominate early game knowing this (buying an oracles on eve is always a good idea). Her ultimate with your boots of mobility allows you to be a master yi on crack, with the major attack speed + move speed buff. With red buff you rush in at someone with half health (or even full, because if anyone you have in your lane has any kind of cc its a much easier kill) ravage them for the stun and continue auto attacking with hate spike and your ult on. Ill repeat it DOESNT matter if they are at the turret, come from BEHIND it. Your ult gives you 0 penalty for tower diving someone, you get the kill and get health back as you move at 500 speed out. Its really strong, and with a tri force and madreds razor and maybe some lifesteal, your incredible late game. IT does matter the oracles they may have - Your rediculously fast, have 2.4 attack speed with the madreds and trinity force and dish out huge amounts of damage with your rigged ult (thats whats essentially is rigged about AD eve anyway).
The first person to demonstrate this effectively was a top ranked person from Europe who mains eve all the time.
I picked up on it and have won a HUGE amount of games in ranked with her. My KDA ratio is like 4.6:1 my score is 66-22 with her with a 74.6% win ratio. Ive won with her at all ranks going up to 1600. She really is annoying, and hard to stop IF she gets any kills at all. Granted there will still be ways to counter her, having a shen or tf on the team, buying wards and using the counter measures. But teams would rather not do all that seeing as it costs to much money in the long run, especially if its only stopping her minumally.
I mean say what you want, that she sucks, but seriously try her out with the AD build, or play against her. Shes really annoying, shes also a great counter jungler.

ALL of this aside, on topic of the new champion renekton:


Am I the ONLY one here who finds this to be a little OP? lmao


----------



## perman07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Eve is without a doubt the most annoying character in the game. Can handle her decently at even level with my Singed, but she rapes even him once she's properly fed (which she is very often). I consider it a mistake of Riot to have made her. She forces people to have to buy oracles and just fucks up game play by forcing people to tower hug.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

Buying an Oracle shuts 90% of Eves down early game though only the good players can still use her effectively once oracles are bought into play.



			
				Chemistry said:
			
		

> Lux is a pretty strong champ. Once she gets level 3 ult, you can have as low as a 24 second cooldown on it.



Yeah it's pretty sweet and with cooldown reduction seals i think it is has been awhile can bring it down even more.

Edit: Nevermind i just thought that you probably included using seals when getting the 24second cooldown my mistake.


----------



## Pan-on (Jan 18, 2011)

~Kyo~ said:


> Eve has been deemed RIGGED by most the LoL community, thus the jungle nerf to her in this latest patch. I still think she will be a rigged ad champ, she has more ad per level now and her ults unchanged, and in a way they buffed some of her other abilities. The small nerfs isnt anything that will stop eve from being banned in ranked games. I can still use a generica jungle page - armor pen reds flat health quints flat armor seals and cd red. glyphs. Will still work fine, granted her hate spike will cost more. For those that havent played against a eve lately or - used her in recently and dont know why many people consider AD very viable let me explain.
> 
> With a recent buff and change around of her abilities (not including this newest patch) her AD and health and damage combined with her ult made her a very favorable jungler  after getting a blue buff. Easy to get early ganks and kills (especially when you have red) forcing the opposing team to buy magical site wards and oracles. With boots of mobility however and a sheen, this solves the problem of oracles. Like ANY ganker, you can still get kills with eve if you gank right and set up with you team, keep tabs on where wards are or who has oracles. Usually a good eve will be able to dominate early game knowing this (buying an oracles on eve is always a good idea). Her ultimate with your boots of mobility allows you to be a master yi on crack, with the major attack speed + move speed buff. With red buff you rush in at someone with half health (or even full, because if anyone you have in your lane has any kind of cc its a much easier kill) ravage them for the stun and continue auto attacking with hate spike and your ult on. Ill repeat it DOESNT matter if they are at the turret, come from BEHIND it. Your ult gives you 0 penalty for tower diving someone, you get the kill and get health back as you move at 500 speed out. Its really strong, and with a tri force and madreds razor and maybe some lifesteal, your incredible late game. IT does matter the oracles they may have - Your rediculously fast, have 2.4 attack speed with the madreds and trinity force and dish out huge amounts of damage with your rigged ult (thats whats essentially is rigged about AD eve anyway).
> The first person to demonstrate this effectively was a top ranked person from Europe who mains eve all the time.
> ...



I played her a lot last week and she can be really good, altho if you know what you are doing you can stop her ganking early game and she is useless late if not fed.

The one game this happened to me there was a Zilean who had oracle so i couldnt get close to him or anyone he was near, and since it was zilean he could just ulti himself do i couldn't kill him, really frustrating.

That said 8/10 games I got fed early and helped dominate.

I started playing nasus recently and I have found him really fun. He is really weak early game but once you get sheen and some damage he hits hard. He can farm so well by late game he can hit like a truck and has decent survivabily to boot.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2011)

Every game has two Renekton's. 

Oh the new hero buzz. 

But I have to say, his damage skills are pretty awesome, but he's pretty squishy. Like Master Yi squishy.

Still, can't wait till I can get him. Only 5000 more iP to go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2011)

I fucking love Caitlyn.

And Apparently my Lux is good too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, this game's community is officially full of fucking idiots. I just played a game where we had a pair of tanks on the other team, Gargas and Mundo, our Morde did something with DPS, then he claims Morde's not a tank. Then he blames me for the loss, despite me having the second highest assists in the game and no deaths. He bitches about me not being in the fray...I was fucking Lux.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

^ People who say crap like "Mord's not a tank" are 13 yr old kids that pick him because he's 'badass' looking and wish he was DPS. In other words, Baddies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ People who say crap like "Mord's not a tank" are 13 yr old kids that pick him because he's 'badass' looking and wish he was DPS. In other words, Baddies.


It sucks ass that as I get used to lux and get better at fighting from a distance with her and escaping danger and saving people (which I did a lot of) I get into teams where Morde is played as some DPS thing and Morgana complains that I'm snaring from too far away.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

that's kind of why I haven't played in a while, the community is fully of whiny bitches ready to blame others especially when they're playing like shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> that's kind of why I haven't played in a while, the community is fully of whiny bitches ready to blame others especially when they're playing like shit.


The first thing I said when he bitched about my 1 kill was his sixteen deaths and the fact that one of those team kills he got was due to my beam (he would have died without it coming.)

People are so fucking ungrateful, I don't even want to play random select.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2011)

um, morde isnt a tank lol. he is ap, sometimes dps, and he is only tank when there is no other viable option on the table. i agree the community is utter shit, and getting worse, and thats why i quit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> um, morde isnt a tank lol. he is ap, sometimes dps, and he is only tank when there is no other viable option on the table. i agree the community is utter shit, and getting worse, and thats why i quit


He's listed as a tank and there wasn't any one else who could do it. Look at this team set up.

We were, Lux (me), Morde, Morgana, Irelia, Katarina. 

And the other team was: Olaf, Gragas, Fiddlesticks, Vlad, and Mundo


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2011)

A good morde will use tank gear...and steal your killing blows with his ult


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

Even when I lose, I find Lux to be very fun to play.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Why do so many people in this game always assume other people are noobs if they play badly? I mean, everybody has bad games (some more than others, but still). There are so many immature people in this game that piss me off by completely destroying the team morale with nonconstructive insults. Calling other people noobs is the most noobish behavior I can think of. Saying constructive advice like "Be more defensive" works much better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Why do so many people in this game always assume other people are noobs if they play badly? I mean, everybody has bad games (some more than others, but still). There are so many immature people in this game that piss me off by completely destroying the team morale with nonconstructive insults. Calling other people noobs is the most noobish behavior I can think of. Saying constructive advice like "Be more defensive" works much better.


Yeah I think that in certain situations you can't call someone a noob, Most of the time its not intentional. If someone constantly feeds and ventures into the enemy base over and over before towers are pushed its one thing, but typically someone sees somebody else not doing exactly what they want and they call them a noob 

Or better yet, some idiot across the map from everyone gets jumped by three people and dies...they blame it on the rest of the team for not coming fast enough, as if there's anything to cross the map like that when three people are wailing on you.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree the community is SHIT in this game, however I still ENJOY the game since I mostly play with friends. However whenever I solo Q... Its a fucking nightmare. I dropped from 1410 ELO last week to 1257 this week. Solo Q ranked is the WORST possible nightmare you can ever NOT hope to get. Its full of whiney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and people who blame you for the stupidiest shit. I was just in a game where urgot and soraka was banned by our leader in solo Q... He went fucking 2-15 that game and blamed me (rammus) for not ganking top enough. I ganked the lane fucking 4 times, and saved the tower twice. How often do I need to be up there? Then bottom starts complaining because im not down there helping, so now I switch to bot - guess what? tops complaining again. I mean really i cant be on 5 different fucking places on the map at the same damn time. The shits rediculous in solo Q, makes you not even wanna play a jungler. But if your second or third pick your forced to because the others wont, or someone will "first time try" something stupid like jungle gangplank.

Complete Retards :/.

Btw May I ask what your aka's on LoL? anyone here thats still playing lol (even though most of everyones complaining about the community) maybe we can hook up for a game or some shit.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm still playing, but I play with friends alot, so that helps the community issue.

I'm also not level 30 yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm level 22.

This is a real comment from my last game. 

Sona: omg who fed cait
Sona: shes so fed
Sona: lux you were on the lane with her

(I had 0 deaths at the time (and the whole game) and Cait only had 4 kills like 30 minutes into the game. Sona was bitching because she died trying to go toe to toe alone with Cait))


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2011)

People are idiots, get used to it.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 22, 2011)

Didi said:


> People are idiots, get used to it.


I wish I could, but sometimes people just get on my nerves. Me (Singed) and a Vlad were attacking the innermost turret on a 3v3. He had low life, I had almost full. Was checking tab for when to go back, saw Akali and someone else were coming back to life, Akali 5 seconds or so before the next guy.

As soon as Akali came back to life, I took that as my cue to retreat a little and port home since they had the home advantage and also more life. Vlad stayed, got almost instantly killed by Akali. He then said "omg Singed", "why didn't you help me?".

After I ported back, I wrote a lengthy response on exactly why I didn't help him where I also recommended using the Tab function. Right before I pressed enter and sent it, I saw Akali had backdoored and killed a second innermost turret. Which made the Vlad say something like "omg Singed, don't be afk!".

The backdoor was obviously my fault, and I shouldn't have let him get to me, but this is a classic example on how complaining causes people to waste time typing back and forth in the chat when they should be playing.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 22, 2011)

perman07 said:


> I wish I could, but sometimes people just get on my nerves. Me (Singed) and a Vlad were attacking the innermost turret on a 3v3. He had low life, I had almost full. Was checking tab for when to go back, saw Akali and someone else were coming back to life, Akali 5 seconds or so before the next guy.
> 
> As soon as Akali came back to life, I took that as my cue to retreat a little and port home since they had the home advantage and also more life. Vlad stayed, got almost instantly killed by Akali. He then said "omg Singed", "why didn't you help me?".
> 
> ...



The  LoL community would say "cry more" or "you mad bro" or "you vlad bro" or "cool story bro" to this. //btw im joking -


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2011)

No one ever wants to admit that they died because it was their fault in this game, no matter what someone nearby always seems to catch the blame.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2011)

Just played with Mundo for the first time. DAMN he's good.
We also won ridiculously hard because we had a fed akali on our side
And they wouldn't even focus her lol


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one ever wants to admit that they died because it was their fault in this game, no matter what someone nearby always seems to catch the blame.


not only that, but they flame every other minute

even if we are winning the game

wtf .... xD

we had a heimer who couldn't do squad, but kept flaming us

was a rated game and we were winning cause in teamfights everyone except heimer did their job

still won it


----------



## perman07 (Jan 23, 2011)

Didi said:


> Just played with Mundo for the first time. DAMN he's good.
> We also won ridiculously hard because we had a fed akali on our side
> And they wouldn't even focus her lol


Mundo is one of the characters I consider most OP. Read tier lists on characters, and he's considered the supremely best 3v3 in the most recognized list 3v3 list. He's just so hard to bring down if he's slightly fed.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, I got a few kills and I raped. Only died twice or something, in situations where I just shouldn't have been.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> not only that, but they flame every other minute
> 
> even if we are winning the game
> 
> ...



We had a game where we were down like 23 kills and won the other day because we killed them all at one point and pushed the center lane really fast. Even as we were destroying the Nexus and picking them off as they revived they were calling us noobs for not "pushing all the lanes like the game is supposed to be played." 

Also, two team members arguing over chat just makes you worse off, people don't seem to get that. Typically when I'm with friends I just skype.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I've also had games like that. In one of them we were losing CONSTANTLY, but at the end we got a morde ghost of their most fed guy, Xin Zhao, and raped their team then proceded to push the entire center lane with I think all the turrets still intact (maybe not the outer turret), and destroyed the nexus before they even respawned.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 24, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We had a game where we were down like 23 kills and won the other day because we killed them all at one point and pushed the center lane really fast. Even as we were destroying the Nexus and picking them off as they revived they were calling us noobs for not "pushing all the lanes like the game is supposed to be played."
> 
> Also, two team members arguing over chat just makes you worse off, people don't seem to get that. Typically when I'm with friends I just skype.



Seriously chat programs usually solve the crazyiness of chat (I also use skype love that program), however it can be annoying if your just duoing with a friend, cuz then you'll get any amount of random people (normal or ranked) who may have just started playing the game or are completely trolls or just retarded. So its just crazy in general - sometimes you get matched up  5 man premades when its only you and a partner vs a team with like 5 tanks and revive and teleport, it can get frustrating.

Recently I was playing as leblanc and I was 7-2, we had two tanks who were 1-14 and would initiate all over the map fights without the team there... they went on the whole fucking game blaming the "carries" because they werent with them. When they would GHOST to go fight someone on the bottom right with everyone mia... seriously whats wrong with some of the people on this game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2011)

~Kyo~ said:


> Seriously chat programs usually solve the crazyiness of chat (I also use skype love that program), however it can be annoying if your just duoing with a friend, cuz then you'll get any amount of random people (normal or ranked) who may have just started playing the game or are completely trolls or just retarded. So its just crazy in general - sometimes you get matched up  5 man premades when its only you and a partner vs a team with like 5 tanks and revive and teleport, it can get frustrating.
> 
> Recently I was playing as leblanc and I was 7-2, we had two tanks who were 1-14 and would initiate all over the map fights without the team there... they went on the whole fucking game blaming the "carries" because they werent with them. When they would GHOST to go fight someone on the bottom right with everyone mia... seriously whats wrong with some of the people on this game.


Had a Fiddlesicks that had three deaths in the first five minutes of the game. I took the chance to prove dominance over Morgana and that was our teams only early kill. But the end of the game FIddle was 1/27/6. It didn't even make logical sense. 

Fucking Vlad jumped into Fiddle's ultimate and life leached him out to death once.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2011)

Most Beast Lux Game Ever (for me)


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Trinity force? o.0 you get that for move speed and to proc on her Q? lol I know a friend of mines that does a similar build, he does like a malady trinity and madreds then straight ap its weird o.0. He usually goes like 10 kills or more with it lmao~

Btw I added the name "denzel" on my f list from your pics their, we should game :/ my aka is PiGs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2011)

~Kyo~ said:


> Trinity force? o.0 you get that for move speed and to proc on her Q? lol I know a friend of mines that does a similar build, he does like a malady trinity and madreds then straight ap its weird o.0. He usually goes like 10 kills or more with it lmao~
> 
> Btw I added the name "denzel" on my f list from your pics their, we should game :/ my aka is PiGs.


I got for the first time on her because I was over 400 AP and it was murdering, so I decided to get a little speed and the like so I could get to their inhibitor and get away. If you can see Miss Fortune went Phantom Dancer and she was fast but had no power, so all I had to do was run for like six seconds and snare her and she couldn't catch me. I don't like to initiate with my snare because too often its not ready for me when I need to escape and have to snare them. 

And alrightie.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 25, 2011)

lmao at this, apparently spell vamp works on gangplank's raise morale LOL.//trollplank

Man I love katarina, i know she can be cc'd down and stuff (thats why you get a banshees) but once she gets going shes really hard to stop. Look at my last game with full build ;D


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2011)

Man I have never seen anyone rape so hard with Kat, I used to main with her but my friends thought she was garbage. I told them she could be built correctly and was a good ganker though.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 25, 2011)

oh no she is anything but garbage, a good kat can rape face believe that. You just gotta know how to use her and build her AP. They buffed her also not to long ago so her Bouncing blade and ult scale off both AD and AP.

AP Kat is always the way to go, more survivability and more damage + shes ALWAYS magic damage no matter if you went AD or AP.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2011)

i played with rammus a little

and he's kinda fun and really brutal as a tank against squishies


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Rammus's are always banned in ranked - his 3 hour taunt is retarded XD lmao. Plus his ball curl makes him a tank without even having tank items :|


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Most Beast Lux Game Ever (for me)




5/2/11

Decent/good

Wouldn't call it beast though 

Meh at your build
Sub-optimal boots (sorcerers are better, for cd just get cd runes)
Deathcap is good ofc
But the other items, hmm
You should pretty much always try and get a Lich Bane on lux, as it has wonderful synergy with her passive. You need to land those hits after your abilities anyway to be a good lux, might as well make them even more painful. 
Other good items are the Void Staff and Abyssal Scepter because those bonuses make a HUGE difference
Plus the latter would've added some good survivability against their fiddle and ryze
And personally I almost always buy Archangel's Staff as my first big item, so I can be Sir Spamalot without worrying about mana, and it gives really nice AP


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2011)

Didi said:


> 5/2/11
> 
> Decent/good
> 
> ...



Fiddle and Ryze were running from me most of the game and their builds were all wrong or something, they weren't doing damage, the two kills I got on me came from Miss Fortune and Blitz, and even Blitz was kind of shitty. They were just a bad team considering that a lot of the time only three of us were really doing anything. 

When Lux pushes three towers and kills that many of you, its pretty rare.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 14, 2011)

*bump - been trying out irelia, shes pretty good ever since that buff.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

jus...just leave this to die...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2011)

~Kyo~ said:


> *bump - been trying out irelia, shes pretty good ever since that buff.


They really need to stop all the buffing and redesigning and decide what they want characters to be, beta them first and then decide if they should be added. The whole reason the game is unbalanced and there's so many issues after each patch is the constant patching and the quickness of the new champions coming out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2011)

this game is a lot more balanced then it used to be, still dont understand why the designers and makers are just so utterly shitty at creating the features the community wants. 

games got like 100 million+ budget(chinese company bought riot for 400 mil couple weeks ago), shit, same budgets go into games like uncharted and mass effect, and this game is utter shit compared to all the games with anything over a 40 million dollar budget.

fuck, if i was a game maker, i certainly wouldnt suck as much dick as riot does. shit if bioware was makin this game it would be fucktons better, same with bungie, same with rockstar, riot sucks dick mang


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2011)

Nova said:


> this game is a lot more balanced then it used to be, still dont understand why the designers and makers are just so utterly shitty at creating the features the community wants.
> 
> games got like 100 million+ budget(chinese company bought riot for 400 mil couple weeks ago), shit, same budgets go into games like uncharted and mass effect, and this game is utter shit compared to all the games with anything over a 40 million dollar budget.
> 
> fuck, if i was a game maker, i certainly wouldnt suck as much dick as riot does. shit if bioware was makin this game it would be fucktons better, same with bungie, same with rockstar, riot sucks dick mang



It is more balanced, but they seem to take the hardest route to balance things. Most of the issues could be fixed with adjusting cooldowns and mana.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2011)

Not me of course, but my friend had some ridiculous game with Udyr.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2011)

Udyr can be a fantastic hero if you use him right. The problem with him as a hero is that practically nobody actually knows how to play him. Which is a pretty big disappointment. 

Still, he's not broken, or even upper tier. He is really fun to play though.

And not to be a party crasher, but your friend's scores aren't really that "wow". I mean, they're really good of course, they're just not rape scores. Know what I mean?

And 3v3 games in the twisted treeline are probably the most unbalanced version of the game. The team compositions are too small to make use of the diverse types of heroes on the roster so you end up seeing some pretty stale or inefficient teams. So I usually disregard any scores I see from that.

Still, the 8/0 turning into a 1/8 is a little odd. Your friend needs to practice his consistency.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2011)

how is that a ridiculous game? i can post up at least 5 prnt screens of me with over 30 kills and few deaths O.o


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2011)

i can't believe they buffed amumu with the latest patch xD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2011)

Darth said:


> Udyr can be a fantastic hero if you use him right. The problem with him as a hero is that practically nobody actually knows how to play him. Which is a pretty big disappointment.
> 
> Still, he's not broken, or even upper tier. He is really fun to play though.
> 
> ...



They are for Champions you've just started to play.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 18, 2011)

Darth said:


> And 3v3 games in the twisted treeline are probably the most unbalanced version of the game. The team compositions are too small to make use of the diverse types of heroes on the roster so you end up seeing some pretty stale or inefficient teams. So I usually disregard any scores I see from that.


I definitely disagree with you there. The mechanics are very different from SS, and some character types become more useless, but that doesn't mean skill isn't reflected in scores gathered from 3v3.

Tanky characters are generally more useful because you can soak damage much longer without dying, melee are generally more useful since you don't have to worry as much about diving into a group (and because melee characters are also generally more tanky than ranged). And support is less useful because they support less people and because individual strength is more important with less people, but I've seen insane Sorakas for instance proving that slightly wrong characters still work if played right.

The balance is different, but to call it unbalanced is wrong since all differences from 5v5 apply to BOTH teams.

Scores from 5v5 can actually be way more misleading because if your team is losing badly in 5v5, than getting kills is way more difficult because you get killed more quickly when more people can kill you. Meaning an individual's score in a 5v5 reflects the rest of the team more than in a 3v3 where it reflects more of the individual feats.


----------



## Pan-on (Feb 20, 2011)

perman07 said:


> I definitely disagree with you there. The mechanics are very different from SS, and some character types become more useless, but that doesn't mean skill isn't reflected in scores gathered from 3v3.
> 
> Tanky characters are generally more useful because you can soak damage much longer without dying, melee are generally more useful since you don't have to worry as much about diving into a group (and because melee characters are also generally more tanky than ranged). And support is less useful because they support less people and because individual strength is more important with less people, but I've seen insane Sorakas for instance proving that slightly wrong characters still work if played right.
> 
> ...



very true, i played 3v3 for the first time in months last week because the 5v5 wasn't running. I went rammus and 4 minutes into the game the mordekaiser on our team DC'd after dieing a few times so it was just me and teemo. We held on against olaf, ashe and ezreal for a long time since ashe was awful (she killed herself by attacking me when i had thornmail and she had about 100 hp) eventually they couldnt kill me and teemo could take out olaf so we won, it was ridiculous. 

anyone else tried out moakai? I really like him, he isn't amazingly powerful but I feel he can really help his team, I went 10/6/20 with him my second game, between me and shen they couldn't kill my team or get away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2011)

I hate how they keep making these new put down items in Champions that can't be targeted or attacked, like Caitlyn's traps or those little tree things the tree guy throws down. It would be like if Shaco's dolls just stayed there till they shot someone and couldn't be hurt. 

So far I haven't been very impressed with the tree guy though, despite having a snare and what seems to be a slow, his ultimate sucks.


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been raping with Akali and Irelia lately. I'm super psyched for Jarvan. Haven't gotten him yet. I keep using my IP on runes. ;p

I kinda want to buy Leblanc and Lux. And Nidalee as well of course. And Katarina as well. I seem to have a soft spot for squishy high damage female dps characters...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 9, 2011)

I never see Leblanc played, I still play mostly Lux and I just hit thirty. Fun thing about having Jarvin is his ult works well with lux


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys! So I heard they'll be finishing up the new map soon!

Wow, how far the game has come since release. In just two short years we're already going to be seeing a THIRD MAP!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 9, 2011)

The map won't be coming until the graphics update, that's what they're waiting for now.


----------



## Hyde (Mar 10, 2011)

Huh, an LoL thread.

My username is ItemsGuy. Feel free to add me if you want to duo queue, or premade with some cool guys that include me.

L30, I tend to play support and champs that can backdoor well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 14, 2011)

Team told me I was being useless, even though I pushed two towers...so I stopped playing. Just wandered the maps ksing and fighting minions...they whined I wouldn't help them at the end even though they insisted they didn't need me, I'm on a boost so I don't care about losses that much.


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2011)

Greetings Summoner - We are experiencing an unusually large number of logins. To keep everything running smoothly, we need you to hold on for just a moment.

Your position in queue: Over 9000​

Fuck you Riot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2011)

The more they add to the game the worse the lag gets it seems. 

I wish they would stop making all these new characters and concentrate on making things more stable and proper working.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 12, 2011)

Bumping because you should be playing this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 12, 2011)

i cant play this game because the stupid servers are down again.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 13, 2011)

Servers are up!

PS:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2011)

yes, it is taking forever.

let me guess, you're like lvl 10


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 13, 2011)

Screenshot is not mine.

And that's a terrible guess!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2011)

lvl                    23?


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 13, 2011)

level 30 !

Why would you think I'm under...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2011)

because everyone who posts in this thread seems to be under lvl 30. not me of course, but still


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been level 30 for a while, this thread hasn't seen many posts lately.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2011)

creepy fucking sig man


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone liking the new rotation of toons? No one fits my play style besides Alistair and Malphite. I'm not a big fan of squishes besides the ones that have a great escape like Akali, Kennen, Vlad etc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Anyone liking the new rotation of toons? No one fits my play style besides Alistair and Malphite. I'm not a big fan of squishes besides the ones that have a great escape like Akali, Kennen, Vlad etc.


I wouldn't call Vlad Squishy and really I don't care much about rotations as I buy the characters I play with and haven't really used too many randoms yet. 

This girl I used to know on DA apparently works for Riot and did the new art for Katarina and Annie.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wouldn't call Vlad Squishy and really I don't care much about rotations as I buy the characters I play with and haven't really used too many randoms yet.
> 
> This girl I used to know on DA apparently works for Riot and did the new art for Katarina and Annie.


How many 6300 IP characters do you own?
Lux is looking sexy. She's very talented. Where is the Katarina and Annie art? 

Riot gives us 350 RP and I go spend it on this shit all white WW skin.  Whatever it was free.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> How many 6300 IP characters do you own?
> Lux is looking sexy. She's very talented. Where is the Katarina and Annie art?
> 
> Riot gives us 350 RP and I go spend it on this shit all white WW skin.  Whatever it was free.


Hmm, I own Katarina, I think she was that much. I can't remember. Really the characters I have as my own are Sona, Lux, Brand, Katarina, Sivir, Ashe, Caitlyn and MF.

LOL Art Stuffs =


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The more they add to the game the worse the lag gets it seems.



Having left after beta, I'm not seeing a whole lot of things added besides money in Riot's wallet.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 18, 2011)

They need a bigger server the most. After that they need to fix all the bugged champions. They just fixed Cass, she's been out for a while, they have yet to fix Nidalee's pounce and her spear. It's kinda sad, I know they're raking in big money. Someone mentioned how Riot sales OP champs for 3 weeks, then nerfs them after making their profit. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

I just dont really understand, they make big bucks, 500 million dollar company, so why do they have to make every champ 6300 as a money grab?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 18, 2011)

You basically answered your own question. Why stop making "big bucks"? They are a company, and no matter how nice the staff may seem it's their first priority to make a profit. 

They gave us Karma the last 3150 IP champ, now I've played her before she is super fun, love her design, but it takes a large amount of skill to play her and even then her spells don't scale well with her items. When it comes to support she's closer to the bottom of the barrel. It seems like the 6300 IP champs are easily more powerful on average.

I think we've had like 6 straight 6300 IP champions, people are very impatient and rather just shell out the 10 bucks to get the champ day 1. It takes alot of effort to get to 6300, if you play 4 or 5 games a day you can do it in a week or so. Those games better be all wins though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't played in ages, how has the balance been?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

pretty crappy still.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2011)

What character is dominating these days?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

not one character is really dominating too much, but certain comps are OP still, and many champs keep getting overnerfed(like xin recently became useless pile of shit)

so basically i think they are overreacting to their OP team comps like tanky dps which is still strong as fuck again.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say 1 champ is dominating at this point. Nocturne is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

nocturne was OP imo before he got nerfed after 3 weeks, brand is OP in teamfights


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2011)

Did Eve ever get that fix?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Your joking right, oracle and it's as good as 4v5. Shaco is what you really need to be afraid of especially if he's jungling.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2011)

yeh eve got a fix i guess.

yeh shaco early game ganks, early like level 2 ganks with red buff are gat


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone else play Kennen? Just brought him (with IP) he's super fun, he basically is the ultimate in and out champion imo. Godly Ultimate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2011)

Nocturne got his balls chopped off.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> ^ Your joking right, oracle and it's as good as 4v5. Shaco is what you really need to be afraid of especially if he's jungling.



Joking?

No she needed be fixed bad because of how bad she is, and sounds like she still isn't fixed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 19, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Joking?
> 
> No she needed be fixed bad because of how bad she is, and sounds like she still isn't fixed.



oh, thats how far youve been gone?

umm, yeah, she got this buff, and became OP, and then nerfed, and she still wrecks low ELO.

anyways, there seems to be this level of balanced champions right now, which is good, but then everyone else who is UP, like lee sin, karma, shaco past lvl 6, xin zhao, gragas(who i havent seen in a game in like months, no joke), etc..


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2011)

I see, so who now is the worst champ?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would say Lee Sin utterly useless. All he can do is basically poke people over and over.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> I would say Lee Sin utterly useless. All he can do is basically poke people over and over.


And yet he still gets played because he's apparently fun. 

I would say worst is Gragas, I've seen him in like one game since I started playing again in the early part of the year and he's basically useless and does more to hurt his own team than help (blowing people out of AOE moves and the like)


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cass was even worse before they finally patched her. Her ult didn't even work most of the, her spells wouldn't work correctly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Cass was even worse before they finally patched her. Her ult didn't even work most of the, her spells wouldn't work correctly.


At least people bothered to play her lol. Riot keeps making Gragas skins and shit and I think they reduced his price and buffed him...still nothing.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would say worst is Gragas, I've seen him in like one game since I started playing again in the early part of the year and he's basically useless and does more to hurt his own team than help (blowing people out of AOE moves and the like)


Gragas can be pretty badass if you play him well. Few characters can lane better than him, he can stay in the lane forever when you build him right. On 3v3 he's even better since wall jumpers generally do better there.

And knowing how to use his ulti is part of the skills behind playing him. It can be just as destructive as Blitzcrank when you use it properly.

You need to be good with skillshots if you rely on AP with him though, which seems to be the most popular way to play him.

It's true he isn't that good late game though, he's better in stalemate situations like laning. But dominating early game can sometimes lead to victories, and Gragas can definitely do that.


----------



## Didi (Apr 20, 2011)

Xin Zhao, underpowered?
lol

Still one of the better Tanky DPS imo


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck LoL, they get to join ESWC and DotA doesn't?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 20, 2011)

Zhao is still pretty good, his ult is godly when used right.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Fuck LoL, they get to join ESWC and DotA doesn't?



lol spectator mode


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 20, 2011)

What do you men


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 21, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> What do you mean



Just lol'ing at games that want to be a professioinal esport without having any of the most basic features required to be taken seriously as such these days.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think I would watch other peoples games really, I just couldn't be bothered with it. Short clips are at times okay, but it seems like one of those things I would never go for in games. Then again I never liked the idea of professional gaming.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah, riot is extremely slow at producing anything.

people make uncharted in like 3 years, riot makes Dota in 3 years


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> yeah, riot is extremely slow at producing anything.
> 
> people make uncharted in like 3 years, riot makes Dota in 3 years


They seem to be able to pump out retarded numbers of Champions, I wish they'd slow down and work on balancing, server issues, new maps and glitches.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

seriously i have no idea how a company can have a game that looks and feels about 7 years old that updates and puts as much money into it as riot has


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> seriously i have no idea how a company can have a game that looks and feels about 7 years old that updates and puts as much money into it as riot has


I just don't how they can be so lazy...we've been waiting on a new map *since I started playing.* We've had the Halloween map since Halloween and we lost the winter map. Practically all of the characters recently released have come out far too strong or too weak and it was obvious from the spotlight video. and the only real improvement is the art (which this girl I used to see a lot of on DA is doing now) but even that is kind of lackluster because they're not updating the characters in game. 

I mean seriously the skin for High Command Katarina looked bad ass till I saw it in game.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

ctk go and use custom skins 

way better than to use those bought ones ;p


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

Muk said:


> ctk go and use custom skins
> 
> way better than to use those bought ones ;p


Those mess up sometimes after updates.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

then wait a few days and they are fine afterwards


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

Muk said:


> then wait a few days and they are fine afterwards


Eh true, I like my Lux Skins though.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 21, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Just lol'ing at games that want to be a professioinal esport without having any of the most basic features required to be taken seriously as such these days.


Do you mean LoL or DotA?


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Just lol'ing at games that want to be a professioinal esport without having any of the most basic features required to be taken seriously as such these days.


what are the basic features required? 

i'd say that LoL has pretty much what it takes to be an esport, if they had more maps

they should just bring out a map editor for LoL so the community can play around with it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

Muk said:


> what are the basic features required?
> 
> i'd say that LoL has pretty much what it takes to be an esport, if they had more maps
> 
> they should just bring out a map editor for LoL so the community can play around with it


A map editor would be pimp, especially if you could scale the power of the towers. 

Imagine if every tower was that one from the base on the platform...

Or if there were multiple spawn points...some cool shit could be done.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 21, 2011)

How did everyone use that 350 RP that riot gave us? I brought this cheap WW skin. It's ok just basically a all white WW, it was only 260 and it was free so it's fine.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i bought the WW skin too


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2011)

i don't like ww so didn't use it ;p


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

I keep a lot of IP in my account sometimes and it got added to that so I think I got a boost and a character. In the last few weeks I've picked up Brand, Sona, Teemo and started using Ashe again. Plus I still main Lux and play a lot of Katarina, or MF. I want to try Amumu out when I get the chance.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i have 7500 IP and im not about to spend it on anything


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2011)

Nova said:


> i have 7500 IP and im not about to spend it on anything


I've been buying Runes so that's where a lot of mine went before, I just got some movement Quints.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

i have all my runes, and hopin rumble is decent seen his moves dont seem good but i will wait for spotlight to tell


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 21, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Do you mean LoL or DotA?


LoL



Muk said:


> what are the basic features required?
> 
> i'd say that LoL has pretty much what it takes to be an esport, if they had more maps



- Replay System
- Player Slots for Refs/Casters/Observers
- Basic UI Tools for Observers in-game
- In-Game Team Voice Chat

All things that Starcraft 2, Heroes of Newerth, and Bloodline Champions have.

In 2-3 years, I could have easily coded all those things in myself. And I'll stand by that statement quite seriously.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2011)

Its because they have people like Phreak, under 25 moronic arrogant tards running the company


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 24, 2011)

Phreak isn't that good anyway, he plays a shitload of noobs in his spotlight videos. It's hard to believe that Riot is actually worth 500 million.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Apr 24, 2011)

LAWL, i just played dis today 


Im lvl 11. Really cool DotA game 

You guys should try it out .


----------



## EpicRocklee (Apr 24, 2011)

Xin zhao is tha best!

Add me ingame
IGN-TechPala


----------



## Rene (Apr 28, 2011)

This is a pretty fun game. Level 14 right now and I generally main Sivir or Amumu since Solo queuing often leaves me as being forced to take the tank.


----------



## Sindri (Apr 28, 2011)

Rene said:


> This is a pretty fun game. Level 14 right now and I generally main Sivir or Amumu since Solo queuing often leaves me as being forced to take the tank.



That's a problem i come across alot in solo queue which is annoying.  It is even more annoying when you get those who pick their character and lock in, in the first few seconds of selection then ask someone to go a tank.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

ive realized my best role.

DPS, tankydps.

Olaf, nocturne, Irelia.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 28, 2011)

Rene said:


> This is a pretty fun game. Level 14 right now and I generally main Sivir or Amumu since Solo queuing often leaves me as being forced to take the tank.



It's good that you are learning Amumu. If you learn to jungle with him on top of that, you'll be better than 90% of the people you will be playing with and it won't be hard to keep your win/loss ratio positive.

Also, Ryze is imbalanced. Learn him if you want wins.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 28, 2011)

To me tanks are the most fun to play, just for the amount of control you have over team fights. Nothing better than walking through everything they throw at you then stunning/silence/knocking them up.

Whatever you do don't solo queue. I had someone ask me to stop doing PVE when I was jungling. I told him not to solo top and switch with someone who knows what they're doing. Not only did he feed the entire opposing team, but he called me a noob for jungling. Got to love it.

Another thing, people need to man up and take their deaths like a man. If you run into a crowd of 3 other players and try to get the last hit on that guy with 10 hp left only to get stunned and slaughtered by his teammates, then cry about why I didn't help you go fuck yourself. Fucking idiot Vladimir leads with his pool only to get stunned and die to turret fire then blames me for it. The kicker is I was in the bushes backing with like 50 hp before he ever got close.


----------



## Rene (Apr 29, 2011)

Sindri said:


> That's a problem i come across alot in solo queue which is annoying.  It is even more annoying when you get those who pick their character and lock in, in the first few seconds of selection then ask someone to go a tank.


Heh I used to always lock in as soon as possible. Now I've just got people bugging me about how I don't lock in fast enough when I have to change my masteries from Offensive (Caitlyn/Evelynn/Poppy) to Defensive (Amumu) because nobody else picked up a tank.



Chemistry said:


> It's good that you are learning Amumu. If you learn to jungle with him on top of that, you'll be better than 90% of the people you will be playing with and it won't be hard to keep your win/loss ratio positive.


I've lately been catching up to my losses but right now I'm still 39 wins 42 losses. I also wish that Amumu was all you needed to carry a team, but sadly when you've got AFKers or feeders on your team there's not much you can do.



These were my first few times playing as Amumu. (I did play a game against bots with him first though) Gotta say his Ulti really does determine who wins a team fight when timed right.

Anyways I've currenty got about 5 champions I'd say that I can play decently. I just find myself ending up playing as Amumu. I haven't really tried out jungle with Amumu except mid game when getting buffs and got dragon once. I'm generally trying to diversify my capabilities in champions., also by playing many champions you learn how to counter them as well.



			
				Chemistry said:
			
		

> Also, Ryze is imbalanced. Learn him if you want wins.


I actually love laning against Ryze in mid with Sivir or Caitlyn. He's so easy to push and deny. Especially as Sivir since when you're decent with her spell shield he basically allows you to spam Boomerang Blade early in game.



Dante10 said:


> To me tanks are the most fun to play, just for the amount of control you have over team fights. Nothing better than walking through everything they throw at you then stunning/silence/knocking them up.


A well played tank can turn a team fight around completely. It really does feel good when you're the guy who prevents your team from getting ruined by the enemy's fed and farmed up Jax.



			
				Dante10 said:
			
		

> Whatever you do don't solo queue.


Sadly don't have much choice. My real life friends who introduced me to the game are mostly level 30 and I can't exactly queue up with them.

Most of the people I've met in game are either mediocre, or aren't exactly the best players themself.



			
				Dante10 said:
			
		

> Another thing, people need to man up and take their deaths like a man. If you run into a crowd of 3 other players and try to get the last hit on that guy with 10 hp left only to get stunned and slaughtered by his teammates, then cry about why I didn't help you go fuck yourself. Fucking idiot Vladimir leads with his pool only to get stunned and die to turret fire then blames me for it. The kicker is I was in the bushes backing with like 50 hp before he ever got close.


This is pretty damn true as well. It's their own fault for engaging 3 enemies, just because he wants to feed them a kill doesn't mean that I should.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2011)

I never liked playing the tanks and it seems most others feel the same because most people come in and lock in as other types of characters. Yeah we might lose, but we're playing characters we enjoy and sometimes we win too.


----------



## Rene (Apr 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never liked playing the tanks and it seems most others feel the same because most people come in and lock in as other types of characters. Yeah we might lose, but we're playing characters we enjoy and sometimes we win too.



I can see where you're coming from, but I honestly find little fun in just staying in my base defending the Nexus until the other team comes up and rapes us because they have a solid tank who can properly engage.



Anyways, just had an awesome game on Caitlyn. We were getting dominated by a fed Xin Zhao, so I did what Caitlyn does best and that's farm and take pot shots. They pushed down our mid tower, then I got in the fray after farming and carefully racking up kills a bit and absolutely dominated their team with a constant flow of 600 crits, increasing to 900+ crits near the end with 380~ base damage. Ended up with 15/6/25 and 325 minion kills.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

everyone says she is UP(caitlyn), but she is my best range carry by far 

everyone says she is good early game, and terrible late game, but im better late game then early game


----------



## Rene (Apr 29, 2011)

Build Caitlyn Crit Damage and attack speed based and she rapes late game. She's also great mid game thanks to her Ulti and Piltover. Her laning phase is easy mode when you face a short range hero.

I build Dorans Blade - Zerkers - Infinity Edge - Phantom Dancer - Black Cleaver - Bloodthirster - Frozen Mallet.

If I'm having a tough lane or I can't buy 1 item of my IE when I recall for the first time I generally buy a vampiric scepter when I recall for Zerkers.

Got another great game on Caitlyn Sion and Trynd were complaining because I never engaged in 1v1s and always attacked in teams. (though I took down their Pantheon, Nidalee and Katarina down solo a couple of times) Ended 14/5/14 with the most minion kills on my team and 6 tower destructions.


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2011)

@ctk: going up the lane and stunning 5 champions with amumu to start out a team fight is just too awesome as a tank. you can't say it aint awesome when you stun all 5 champ and see them die after your stun finishes cause your team is just that awesome


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Rene said:


> Build Caitlyn Crit Damage and attack speed based and she rapes late game. She's also great mid game thanks to her Ulti and Piltover. Her laning phase is easy mode when you face a short range hero.
> 
> I build Dorans Blade - Zerkers - Infinity Edge - Phantom Dancer - Black Cleaver - Bloodthirster - Frozen Mallet.
> 
> ...



I build Ad/AS with some crit.

FM on a range carry? smh smh


----------



## Rene (Apr 29, 2011)

Frozen Mallet is pretty much just the survivability item I pick, it also fits in rather well with my play style and coupled with my Life Steal from Bloodthirster and my attack speed I can play more aggressive (I can crit for a consistent 800-900 damage meaning I heal for 200+hp per crit. Due to Cait's low hp she is extremely vulnerable to burst damage, but with Frozen Mallet I can survive longer (700 hp is a lot on Caitlyn's measily 1800~) and thanks to my life steal+ attack speed I heal around 300hp per sec while dishing out a ton.

She can also melt tanks, but unlike squishier targets they can get away, where Frozen Mallets slow definitely helps.

My role as Caitlyn is to stay back and heavily punish anyone who dares to rush in to try and kill one of my team mates, if they come for me I net them pushing me back and slowing them and after that just rapid fire them unless they're a tank after which I wit till a team mate stuns them or gets their attention.

Caitlyn isn't the champion that'll be rushing in first or engaging in tons of 1v1s. She's the one that'll prevent your team mates from getting ganked and helps them get away by forcing enemies into a retreat end game. 

There is no other item that provides as much as a Frozen Mallet for Caitlyn in ways of survivability while still adding onto her damage output.

Sure you could get a warmogs, but you have to farm that up and it won't give you the same benefits as a Frozen Mallet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Rene said:


> Frozen Mallet is pretty much just the survivability item I pick, it also fits in rather well with my play style and coupled with my Life Steal from Bloodthirster and my attack speed I can play more aggressive (I can crit for a consistent 800-900 damage meaning I heal for 200+hp per crit. Due to Cait's low hp she is extremely vulnerable to burst damage, but with Frozen Mallet I can survive longer (700 hp is a lot on Caitlyn's measily 1800~) and thanks to my life steal+ attack speed I heal around 300hp per sec while dishing out a ton.
> 
> She can also melt tanks, but unlike squishier targets they can get away, where Frozen Mallets slow definitely helps.
> 
> ...



smh smh

first you should be building toward the current fight not have a pre set item build. if they build armor a lot of armor you're gonna need more then a cleaver for example. If they focus you all the time, you're gonna need a GA. rarely should you ever be able to go into a game and actually pull off your pre set item build. If they stack magic, or have a viegar, banshee's viel is good.

FM smh. Cait should be getting red buff unless you have someone better for it, and if you do, that ww or Olaf or nocturne can slow them down, Cait should always be in the back and if you cant handle that, you need more practice on range carries, and if you're getting focused, like i said GA. Sometimes teams will realize and desperately try and kill you so GA is perfect. FM has no relation to what Cait does. she has uber range, and your team can slow them, and you can get red buff, 700 health is crap, especially as a late game item when any dps/ap or carry can still kill you with a full rotation of their QWER. You basically pay for a slow, and more survivablity against the enemy teams feeder/fodder.

GA, banshee's or another dps item like madreds or another bloodthirter would works wonders. The dps carry is supposed to carry not tank, stay back and kill and if you cant kite and zone well then you need to practice and buy a GA, or farm a lot, which wont happen to much.


----------



## Rene (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> first you should be building toward the current fight not have a pre set item build. if they build armor a lot of armor you're gonna need more then a cleaver for example.


And why do you assume that I do not do this? This is the item build that generally works for me, however it's all circumstancial. Sure you can say when you're facing a tank that you should get more armor penetration, but do you also realise what works? Shutting down those tanks with other ranged damagers. If a tank can't get his items, he's generally useless for the team.

Though when I'm facing Rammus and the team has another tank I will for example consider rushing a Last Whisper instead of a Blood Cleaver and following that up by a Bloodthirster leaving the Blood Cleaver for last if I feel I still need it.

I'm not going to accomodate for wards, because that's an obvious choice in between. 

The thing is, that build is overall solid and versatile and allows you to come back properly. Besides in end-game you should be with your team and at the back in which case the enemy should never get their QWER off on you if you're playing with a good team. 2500~ hp is more than enough to survive a burst unless the enemy has completed their full build yet. However you need to accomodate for the fact that the enemy will rush you to try to get you down at all costs if you're the main damage dealer of your team. In the game I talked about earlier for example whenever I wasn't there it would resort in a bad result for my team or an overall tie. I was literally carrying the team by damage dealing, but you can't sustain DPS when you're dead.

A guardian's angel is often times just a free kill to your enemy especially on someone as squishy as Caitlyn. I will try it out when I get the chance in another game though.

As for just building another DPS item: sure this might work, especially a bloodthirster. But, there are champions who can burst down 1800 hp easily, there are less champions who can burst down 2500 hp and it gives you more time, even if that is a very small frame.

You're assuming constant perfect situations, but no matter how you play, you will still get hit. It's accomodating for getting hit that saves you. Caitlyn is more of a sustained DPS champ, not a burster. So you will always lose in a direct confrontation with actual proper champions.

Also banshee's veil is a situational item, it's not something that's always relevant. (though it is often relevant) Thing is that you can't rely on that one block. That's like saying that Sivir has actual survivability because she has spell shield. (though in Sivir's case you can at least control what you block to a certain degree)


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Funny thing happened last game. It was around the 30 min mark, I was at the Wraith camp trying to scrap together the 50 gold for my Veil (Karthus free Week >.>). So Shen sees me and throws his Vorpal blade. I got taken down to like 100 HP (I was already really low from the tf before), I used HS and got back to half and used Hunters Call, his health bar was melting away, by the time he started running it was too late. I ulted him to make sure he didn't get away. Since I had MBR it was basically a sure kill.

His response: "Fuck you, WW is fucking OP"
My response: "It's only fun if they run"

I was wondering can Wick be labeled as an Anti-Carry too? 

He has a really good Ult for singling and shutting down one person. I can't tell you how often it comes in handy for stopping a Veigar cage, or a Katarina Ult etc then letting your team swarm them.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 29, 2011)

Not getting veil is situational. Almost everyone is going to have a spell that you're going to want to block. And who doesn't like HP and MP?



Dante10 said:


> Funny thing happened last game. It was around the 30 min mark, I was at the Wraith camp trying to scrap together the 50 gold for my Veil (Karthus free Week >.>). So Shen sees me and throws his Vorpal blade. I got taken down to like 100 HP, I used HS and got back to half and used Hunters Call, his health bar was melting away, by the time he started running it was too late. I ulted him to make sure he didn't get away. Since I had MBR it was basically a sure kill.
> 
> His response: "Fuck you, WW is fucking OP"
> My response: "It's only fun if they run"



derpa herpa im going to 1v1 warwick as a tank

good work


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Only a few can beat WW 1v1. Xin can, Irelia can, Jax can, Renenkton can, Trydna can late game. Umm who did I miss.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Olaf.

anyways, WW is consdering anti carry, thats his role


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

ive seen something worse then caitlyn with FM though. ashe with FM is smh smh


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Guys who should I buy next? I narrowed it down to like 3. 

Irelia/Jarvan/Blitzcrank?


----------



## Rene (Apr 29, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Not getting veil is situational. Almost everyone is going to have a spell that you're going to want to block. And who doesn't like HP and MP?


Sure that's true and on a tank not getting a veil is basically the sign of a bad tank, but on a carry that's heavily item dependant one Banshee's is one slot not spent on increasing your damage. People like Sivir and Caitlyn who rely on items heavily to have late game relevance they can't go spending too much on survivability.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

jarvan is boring same with blitz


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Irelia has a huge learning curve and I'm learning that the hard way. Blitz was fun as hell when I got the chance to play him, Jarvan was too but his knock up combo felt a little buggy for me. I think it's been fixed by now, one can only hope.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2011)

Rene said:


> I can see where you're coming from, but I honestly find little fun in just staying in my base defending the Nexus until the other team comes up and rapes us because they have a solid tank who can properly engage.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, just had an awesome game on Caitlyn. We were getting dominated by a fed Xin Zhao, so I did what Caitlyn does best and that's farm and take pot shots. They pushed down our mid tower, then I got in the fray after farming and carefully racking up kills a bit and absolutely dominated their team with a constant flow of 600 crits, increasing to 900+ crits near the end with 380~ base damage. Ended up with 15/6/25 and 325 minion kills.


We just learned to work fast and push hard at the start, my Katarina can drop a tank, as can my MF. Usually when I play someone like Lux is when I have issues with them and I still rarely die. But when I solo Q I am usually the one who works hardest, even if its with Sona.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Best Duo Lane Combos? 

Singed/Taric = Utter rape me and my friend do it when we want a quick win.

Lux/Swain = Jesus Christ I don't even get to move Mercs did nothing. 

Anyone got some others?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

in certain matchups, 2 ad carrys like xin and Olaf or something with insane dps output

Sion and a ad carry


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 29, 2011)

My friend and I run Jarvan(exhast) + Garen(ignite). Got a double kill + tower @ by 4:00 mark.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 29, 2011)

Garen's early game is soooooooooooo good.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Irelia is one of my mains. She's just insanely fun to play. I didn't really see that much of a learning curve with her, and I usually do very well with her on a consistent basis. 

Best lane IMO would be Trundle/Shen

Or Rammus/Galio.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Darth said:


> Irelia is one of my mains. She's just insanely fun to play. I didn't really see that much of a learning curve with her, and I usually do very well with her on a consistent basis.
> 
> Best lane IMO would be Trundle/Shen
> 
> Or Rammus/Galio.



What's your build with her? I usually do Long Sword/H.Pot ---> Sorcs Boots ---> Phage ----> Sheen ---> Trinity Force ------> Starks Fervor ------> Infinity Edge ------> Veil 

Usually done with the game at that point. Her early game is lack luster, and she's a tad expensive if you don't get any kills.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2011)

Lux and Morgana in a lane can kill practically any one at level 3. You just Snare, Pool, Snare, Bomb. It requires the right runes. 

Blitz and Singed are annoying as Hell to lane against. Same with Katarina and Blitz. 

And to the new people, don't try and stack flat increase items with percentage based, it doesn't work as well as flat and flat or two percentage based items.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2011)

Irelia my build usually is somethin like

Boots(mercs or berserkers), triforce, GA, madreds, FM, banshee's or somethin else


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine is

Mercs
Wriggles
Spirit Visage
Trinity Force
Stark's
Randuin's, BV, or GA (depends on enemy team)

Almost always getting Sheen before boots 2. Wriggles and Spirit Visage before Trinity Force. HoG if I'm not exactly fed(Can finish RO or sell). Recurve bow for DPS(which finishes into Stark's).

Optional stuff includes Hexdrinker, Wit's End, QSS, Shurelia's... you know, super situational things.


The Mercs + Wriggles + Visage + Trinity item setup is also Trundle's core build lol.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have yet to see a Trundle. Maybe it's just my ELO though.


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2011)

I hardly see Trundles too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2011)

same                here


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2011)

So, long time DOTA player thinking bout  tryign this out.  Anything I need to know to transfer smoothly?  (I remember briefly looking at it before and being confused by the shop interfaces...)


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2011)

Play a few bot matches, easy to get the hang of it.


----------



## Payapaya (May 1, 2011)

Like Gnome said, if you play a few matches you will get the hang of things.  I also believe that even before you play a match you go through a little tutorial.  At least I had to when I started playing, but that was a long time ago.  

The only thing that will take time for you to learn are the champions.  There is quite a bit of them, and it will be a bit before you see them all.  Even longer for you to try them when they are free for a week.  

If some one ever wants to play a round: Tsukasa An

I am making my 3rd climb out of elo hell.  It is still fun as ever to do so.


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Play a few bot matches, easy to get the hang of it.



Whelp, the game just flat out doesn't work, so screw it I guess.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Whelp, the game just flat out doesn't work, so screw it I guess.



Doesn't work how? Like is it giving you an error? Sometimes I have issues right after a patch, plus there's a lot of patches to get when you first get it.


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Doesn't work how? Like is it giving you an error? Sometimes I have issues right after a patch, plus there's a lot of patches to get when you first get it.



I started it up, patched it up and everything, started an online game with random people, and halfway through loading everyone else's loading just stopped. (5/10 were complete, including me)  

After waiting like 15 minutes I reconnected a few times to see what was wrong, didn't help, so i restarted it.

Now when I start the game I get a window that just says "Update failed" and nothing happens.  The update bars at the bottom never load any and I can't click play or anything.

I've already had to reinstall it once for a different error, and if getting this game to work is going to require me to reinstall it 8 times and fight an epic battle with my PC, fuck that shit.  I'll just go play DOTA.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Whelp, the game just flat out doesn't work, so screw it I guess.





Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I started it up, patched it up and everything, started an online game with random people, and halfway through loading everyone else's loading just stopped. (5/10 were complete, including me)
> 
> After waiting like 15 minutes I reconnected a few times to see what was wrong, didn't help, so i restarted it.
> 
> ...



Never had that issue before, I don't know, a lot of the issues I had were patch based and fixed themselves after a few days. One of them was because I modified the game myself, so that was my fault. 

All I can suggest is check the LOL forums, there might be an easier way to fix that. 

Actually try what this guy said:


----------



## Payapaya (May 1, 2011)

The first bit sounds odd.  Never heard of that happening.  



> Now when I start the game I get a window that just says "Update failed" and nothing happens. The update bars at the bottom never load any and I can't click play or anything.



Try turning off your fire wall and than load the game up.  Or just make sure your firewall isn't blocking the game.


----------



## Draffut (May 1, 2011)

Whelp, finally tried a game.

First match:  Some fire hero hides in magic grass and repeatedly insta-kills me with unlimited fire explosions if I move more than 2 inches from tower.

Game deleted!

That was fun, happy i spent hours reinstalling 4 times for that.  Maybe next time I can give myself an enima while playign for the full experience.


----------



## Rene (May 1, 2011)

Sivir free week.

People thinking Sivir is a bad champ and harass you for playing her. Shut down mid-lane completely for the opponent once you get chalice + boots. Scoring multi kills left right and center once you get your first bloodthirster.

Carry team, win game, get praised.

Feels good man.


----------



## perman07 (May 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Whelp, finally tried a game.
> 
> First match:  Some fire hero hides in magic grass and repeatedly insta-kills me with unlimited fire explosions if I move more than 2 inches from tower.
> 
> ...


That sounds like Brand. Yeah, he can be frustrating, but he becomes less op later in a game when casters can be killed pretty quickly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Whelp, finally tried a game.
> 
> First match:  Some fire hero hides in magic grass and repeatedly insta-kills me with unlimited fire explosions if I move more than 2 inches from tower.
> 
> ...



That's Brand and yeah I've been saying for a long time they need to take away the ability grass has to hide everything, for instance giant things like the tanks shouldn't be able to get in there, or how whole teams hide in a blade of grass...

I really hate people who play "grass lane" and just basically have champions who without using any skill at all can keep you from ever getting gold or leveling.


----------



## peacetalks (May 1, 2011)

for southeast asia and philippines...

you might want to try this:


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> What's your build with her? I usually do Long Sword/H.Pot ---> Sorcs Boots ---> Phage ----> Sheen ---> Trinity Force ------> Starks Fervor ------> Infinity Edge ------> Veil
> 
> Usually done with the game at that point. Her early game is lack luster, and she's a tad expensive if you don't get any kills.



So you, along with everyone else who uses Irelia, copied the mobafire build. Amirite?

Sigh. It's not her recommended but I still see so many people using it. 

My build to be honest shares is similarities. But it's not the same. I usually open with an amp tome, follow into a sheen. grab some sorc boots. build a zeal an emblem. finish up the trinity force, go for a phage, finish the starks, follow through with a giant's belt and turn them into a frozen mallet. And then if the situation calls for it, a phantom dancer finish off the build with either a warmog's or an infinity edge depending on my deaths. If I opt for the warmog's, I'd finish it before the phantom dancer. 

To make it simple.

Sorc Boots
Infinity Edge/Warmog's
Trinity Force
Frozen Mallet
Phantom Dancer
Starks Fervor



Rene said:


> Sivir free week.
> 
> People thinking Sivir is a bad champ and harass you for playing her. Shut down mid-lane completely for the opponent once you get chalice + boots. Scoring multi kills left right and center once you get your first bloodthirster.
> 
> ...



Who said Sivir was a bad champ? I mean come on now, lets be honest. Sivir is an absolutely terribad champ. I have seen one "good" sivir in my play history, and she was fed by an even more terribad Teemo. 

No slight against you. You clearly did well. But Sivir is not that great at all.


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2011)

Sivir isn't that bad. I know tons of people who can play excellently with her.


But I myself hate playing as her. Champion I suck the most at.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

I rape with sivir, but when i see sivirs i always rape them


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2011)

Btw, there was someone else in here who also plays Lux alot right? How do you usually build her?

These days I most often go:
-mana crystal + 2 hp pots
-ideal first back: catalyst + boots of speed (but usually just the catalyst because not enough gold)
-sheen
-rod of ages
-sorc boots
-GA or Banshees (or other extremely situational def item like thornmail if all their damage is ad/extremely fed trynda, something like that)
-Deathcap
-Void Staff
-Lich Bane


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

CTK plays lux a lot.


----------



## Rene (May 2, 2011)

Darth said:


> Who said Sivir was a bad champ? I mean come on now, lets be honest. Sivir is an absolutely terribad champ. I have seen one "good" sivir in my play history, and she was fed by an even more terribad Teemo.
> 
> No slight against you. You clearly did well. But Sivir is not that great at all.


Sivir is definitely not some kind of OP or autowin champion, but her farming capability and tower pushing ability means she doesn't have to be fed or get kills at all. Your team can be losing kills wise and still have the gold advantage thanks to the sheer farm capability she has.

To put it in perspective: your assassin can have 5 kills and 1 assist by the time mid game rolls around and a well played Sivir will still have the same or more gold than you.

A Sivir getting no kills at all is rare though due to the sheer amount of people that underestimate how much damage a boomerang blade can do at level 5-7-9.



Nova said:


> I rape with sivir, but when i see sivirs i always rape them


This is pretty much true. If you personally know how to play Sivir well you can easily beat another well played Sivir into wasting Boomerang Blades and Spell shields.


----------



## Chemistry (May 2, 2011)

Didi said:


> Btw, there was someone else in here who also plays Lux alot right? How do you usually build her?
> 
> These days I most often go:
> -mana crystal + 2 hp pots
> ...



Soulstealer is core.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2011)

Didi said:


> Btw, there was someone else in here who also plays Lux alot right? How do you usually build her?
> 
> These days I most often go:
> -mana crystal + 2 hp pots
> ...




The runes I run on her are usually Magic Pen for the reds and Quints and all the rest Ability power by level. 

I get Sorc Shoes, Rod of Ages, Rylias (not always in that order) Sometimes I get Archmage Staff and I always go for Rabadons. Usually I don't get further than that.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2011)

why are you using ability power by level? in terms of end game content at lvl 18 those runes are pretty worth less.

if anything you want a boost to ap in the beginning so you can first blood better. 

regen type runes are worth by level as that is something you'd need if you want to keep the pressure up, but straight stats are totally not worth by level

you've got way better items than to waste runes slots with stats that are by level


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2011)

Muk said:


> why are you using ability power by level? in terms of end game content at lvl 18 those runes are pretty worth less.
> 
> if anything you want a boost to ap in the beginning so you can first blood better.
> 
> ...



I don't ever go for first blood unless someone jumps me at the tower, which usually all it takes is snaring them to kill them. I'm never worried about my early game really, because it doesn't seem to matter for her as much. 

There are so many games where my whole team gets fed but because we're against a bunch of power house late gamers we still lose (or because we're in solo q and someone goes and feeds) 

The AP flat runs fall off later in the game though, so I see it as a trade off, I don't even own the other type *but I played them on my friend's account*


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Soulstealer is core.



lol, soulstealer. Actually not such a good item, because as a squishy it's way to easy to die, especially if you're being focused because you have good stacks.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The runes I run on her are usually Magic Pen for the reds and Quints and all the rest Ability power by level.
> 
> I get Sorc Shoes, Rod of Ages, Rylias (not always in that order) Sometimes I get Archmage Staff and I always go for Rabadons. Usually I don't get further than that.



I have flat AP quints, Magic Pen marks, Cooldown glyphs (so fucking good on lux, laser every half minute) and mana regen seals.

I used to get Rylais, but then realized you don't need the slow since you already have a snare and a slow in your abilities, and with a rod of ages and another defensive item, you don't really need more survivability, so it's not worth it's gold.
Archangel's staff, meh, with mana regen seals and rod of ages your mana pool and regen is big enough. Also a waste of gold imo.


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2011)

Heh. Just used my build in a ranked game and carried 14/3/20.
Fun.


----------



## Dante10 (May 2, 2011)

Darth said:


> So you, along with everyone else who uses Irelia, copied the mobafire build. Amirite?
> 
> Sigh. It's not her recommended but I still see so many people using it.
> 
> ...


Nice I kinda like this build Frozen mallet helps her squishness and people can't get away as easily. Warmogs sounds good.

Who doesn't use MobaFire, that's where I learned how to use WW. I used to lane with him all the way up to level 15. I did pretty decent too, but ganking is way better. People actually fear pushing which helps even if your not even there.


Chemistry said:


> Soulstealer is core.


Soul Stealer is good for someone with a great escape mechanism. Vlad can hold on to his stacks with ease.


Didi said:


> Heh. Just used my build in a ranked game and carried 14/3/20.
> Fun.


I have yet to play a ranked game. Are there less retards on ranked?


Anyone what to share their names? I'd be glad to play a few pick up games with you guys.

Honestly Nidalee is the most fun champion to play imo.


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, Vlad is a decent one for soulstealer.

And there are still retards in ranked, just diminishes the higher your ELO is.

I'm atm at pretty low ELO, don't know it exactly because it's invisible if you're below 1200, the starting ELO, which I am. I know I'm easily worth >1300 though, probably more, determining from how I good I am compared to some of my friends.

I just had a fuckass start. Lost my first game (soloqueue), won my second game (duoqueue), but then in my third game (also duoqueue) my internet stopped working, giving me a loss and a leave, so that was pretty harsh. In my fourth game I lost, but meh, I didn't really play good and neither did my team, so that was deserved.
My fifth game though, I was Lux, but this was where I found out that I was in ELO hell after these losses. My team had a Jax and Shaco, both with Heal and Clarity. 

And whilst I did my job, and beat out the enemy Ryze on mid in creepkills and exp, they fed like fuck and game was lost. fml

But just now I carried my team together with an also good Ashe. But I had expected this, seeing as how we were the only ones actually properly discussing things pre-game, about which characters to ban and to pick.

So with a few more games like this I'll hope I'll be back in good ELO soon. It just sucks that I had that loss and leave, especially because the first few games in ranked affect your ELO more I believe.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2011)

ranked has much better players most of the time, people actually do shit, still baddies but its harder and it means you get better playin ranked due to better competition


----------



## Chemistry (May 3, 2011)

You should never be in danger of dying since Lux's range is very long. As a support character, soulstealer is a great choice when you know your team can effectively protect you or your positioning is good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> You should never be in danger of dying since Lux's range is very long. As a support character, soulstealer is a great choice when you know your team can effectively protect you or your positioning is good.


Soul stealer is a bad idea, because it just makes them target you. Go for more sure fire ways or power because you don't want to be less effective because of one death.


----------



## Chemistry (May 3, 2011)

But you won't die as Lux. If you do, you're a bad Lux.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> But you won't die as Lux. If you do, you're a bad Lux.


Okay, because if everyone targets and hunts you to shut you down its totally because you're bad. The game's already bullshit unbalanced, if someone like Yi or Udyr comes after lux, even her snare and slow won't be able to stop then from getting the kill. If all five team mates from the other team jump her she's as good as dead. 

Between her bad cool downs and her not so quick movement speed you're going to get caught. 

Not only that, but Lux is an instigator and a finisher, she's not meant to be racking up high kills and if you're doing this with Soulstealer you can bet they're going to shut you down. 

Normally Lux would only be a threat to a weakened person or she'd be good at helping someone escape, but the second you get twenty stacks you can be sure they're going to view you as a threat and hunt you out every time, take this from someone who played Lux practically all of the time and only plays her in ranked the few times I played. 

Stacking is generally a bad idea on characters who don't have good ways to escape entire teams while dealing shit tons of damage. Its why it works on Yi, because he can kill five people quick if they're spread out and run from them if they're grouped up. 

I play Lux like she's meant to be played, I support, I pick off run-a-ways and help everyone get kills *snare and we all jump them* and when I die I'm just as effective when I come back.


----------



## Chemistry (May 3, 2011)

> Lux never dies


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2011)

I don't use ghost+flash though. Ignite+flash is my combo.

And while Lux has great escape mechanisms with her snare, slow and shield, you can always get jumped. Yes, it means your team's or your own positioning wasn't flawless, but I don't want to rely on an item that can be so easily diminished to shit.


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2011)

Oh, and summoner name is Didi Dastardly, if anyone ever wants to play with me
I'm on Europe server though


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2011)

europe


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2011)

masterrace


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2011)

yes i                  am.


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2011)

babbysfirsttroll.jpg


----------



## Chemistry (May 3, 2011)

As long as you can keep up to 5 stacks, the cost is worth it. It's not that hard to have that many unless you are doing really bad(then which you probably deserve to lose anyway).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2011)

Didi said:


> I don't use ghost+flash though. Ignite+flash is my combo.
> 
> And while Lux has great escape mechanisms with her snare, slow and shield, you can always get jumped. Yes, it means your team's or your own positioning wasn't flawless, but I don't want to rely on an item that can be so easily diminished to shit.


Pretty much it. Some characters are made to stack, Lux just isn't one of them.

Vlad, Yi, Tryndamere and people like that are great at it. Akali is really good too and can double stack. 

Most times when I've encountered a stacking Lux my whole team made her priority, and then she just ended up selling the item and getting something else.


----------



## Chemistry (May 3, 2011)

The only Luxs I know always get Soulstealer and they are Lux mains.

Get on their level.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> The only Luxs I know always get Soulstealer and they are Lux mains.
> 
> Get on their level.


Tell them to get on mine, I can die three times in a row late game and come back just as powerful as I was before. Maybe you need to talk some sense into them, but Lux doesn't have the survivability to pull that and in any high ELO game if people see you start to stack you won't get five stacks.


----------



## Chemistry (May 3, 2011)

> Lux never dies


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tell them to get on mine, I can die three times in a row late game and come back just as powerful as I was before. Maybe you need to talk some sense into them, but Lux doesn't have the survivability to pull that and in any high ELO game if people see you start to stack you won't get five stacks.


you can always start out with a souleater and then sell it for a hat or hourglass 

or just save up the money to go directly for a hat/hourglass. that's usually what i do for morgana ;3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2011)

Morgana is kind of tankier than Lux from what I remember. Even then I'm very cautious about any stacking item, except BT


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2011)

i'd probably go with heart of gold or something similar for a caster instead of stack item personally

i don't like stack items either. flat out ap from the hat and hour glass are better anyways


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> The only Luxs I know always get Soulstealer and they are Lux mains.
> 
> Get on their level.



Yet every high ELO I know would advise against it. 

Well, they mostly hate stack items anyway, except if it's like on Vlad.


Point is, they are rarely worth their cost. On high ELO, soulstealer is rarely used.


----------



## Chemistry (May 4, 2011)

Didi said:


> Yet every high ELO I know would advise against it.
> 
> Well, they mostly hate stack items anyway, except if it's like on Vlad.
> 
> ...



There are characters that it works wonderfully on regardless of ELO. Karthus is one of them. Lux is another. I get it on my supports(Janna, Sona) from time to time because you're simply not supposed to die. Not to mention Janna is the #1 saver of other's asses. Lux can do the same with all of her CC tools.

Seriously, do you guys really think it's that hard to keep up 5 stacks? If you can't hold 5 you probably deserve to lose anyways. With that said, the lower your ELO, the greater stacking items really are.


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2011)

Okay, I'm willing to give that 5 stacks are pretty damn holdable.

But other items are still better.

Let's just compare it to my build, and if I would replace the item with a soulstealer:

-Sheen (Lich Bane): lolno, essential item to lux since you have to auto attack anyway to maximize her damage because of passive
-Rod of Ages: nope, decent AP but you also need the extra health and the mana
-Sorc shoes: yeah, like I wouldn't take boots
-GA/BV/defensive item: Nope, survivability is a must in the current metagame
-Deathcap: Way better AP than soulstealer, also because of the passive ofc
-Void Staff: The extra magic pen gives you better damage than a soulstealer


Soulstealer is only worth it if you can reach 20 stacks because of the cdr

And that's too fucking unlikely to risk it


----------



## Chemistry (May 4, 2011)

Take out the sheen and you'll be fine. Lich Bane should be your very last item.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2011)

mages suck lol


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Take out the sheen and you'll be fine. Lich Bane should be your very last item.


i'd replace the soul eater with an item that gives 5g/10s instead of soul eater. it isn't worth the ap for the stacks you need to hold.

5g/10s is a much better item for the long run as you can get all your items much faster than having to depend on stacks.


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Take out the sheen and you'll be fine. Lich Bane should be your very last item.



Lich Bane is last item yes, but Sheen is my first. It's a very good item on Lux, and I can't believe you'd suggest replacing it.


----------



## Dante10 (May 4, 2011)

Nova said:


> mages suck lol



Nothing better than getting in their face and seeing them run like little girls.


----------



## Chemistry (May 4, 2011)

Nova said:


> mages suck lol



YUP


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2011)

Nice going there Chem


I should learn Janna. If you have a good Janna on your team it can mean so goddamn much.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2011)

Didi said:


> Lich Bane is last item yes, but Sheen is my first. It's a very good item on Lux, and I can't believe you'd suggest replacing it.


Stacking is just a gamble, and like you said the ELO totally makes a difference.


----------



## Lupin (May 5, 2011)

I just joined Garena's LOL since I was IP banned from the NA servers. It's been awhile since I actually played anything like DOTA, LOL and HoN. I'm doing pretty terribly, 2K/7D/6A unlike the first time I played in the beta stage for LOL. I just bought an Ashe, she's a pretty basic character to use. You guys got any ideas on what equipment she should use?


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2011)

Well, you want AD (& AS) items on her like:
-Bloodthirster
-Infinity's edge
-Phantom Dancer

You'd want Berzerker's shoes
Unless the enemy team is incredible CC-heavy that you want Mercury's Threads

And you always want some sort of defensive item on Ashe
Like a Guardian Angel or a Banshee's Veil


----------



## Lupin (May 5, 2011)

What masteries have you guys been investing in btw? I've been investing in Utilities skills.


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2011)

You're supposed to change it every game, depending on which character you play. 


For Ashe you'd need 21/0/9 masteries probably.

But for low levels I'd always suggest going for the more experience part in Utility first.
Can make quite the difference.
Though once you hit level 9, with mages you always want to pick the +15% magic penetration in Attack.


----------



## Lupin (May 5, 2011)

Hmm.. I figured Ashe as a 'Glass cannon' sort of character. I think i'd go with

- Banshee Veil
- Anything with speed +
- Infinity Edge
- Attack/Crit +

I've decided to change my masteries to Attack/Defensive. I added Mender's Faith (1/1) to reduce healing cooldown, and 3/3 for Deadliness (+ 2% crit chance).


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2011)

Ashe is actually more of a sustained dps than a burster.

She is very squishy though.


----------



## Chemistry (May 6, 2011)

She's also got multiple AoE slows. Pretty much the goddess of ranged + sustained CC in this game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> She's also got multiple AoE slows. Pretty much the goddess of ranged + sustained CC in this game.



Pretty much not true, she's got one AOE slow, a target slow and then her ultimate stuns anything it directly hits and slows anyone who is super close by, but it only works good at increased range. There are other characters with way better crowd control than Ashe though.


----------



## Chemistry (May 6, 2011)

3 slows and one stun in one character. Clearly not enough CC.


----------



## Dante10 (May 7, 2011)

Can anyone give me some criticism on this build for Jarvan IV?

Doran's Blade ------ > T1 Boots -------> Vamp Scepter ------> Mercs or Greaves ----> Wriggles ------ > Philo Stone -----> Phage -----> Frozen Mallet ----> Catalyst -----> Veil ---- > Sell D Blade and get a IE -------- > Sell Philo stone and get a Atma's Impaler

I have DPS masteries 21/0/9. Jarvan has mana regen problems early game so I used Philo Stone to help with that. It gives me amazing lane presences, I can basically harass almost constantly not to mention a ton of bonus gold by the time I get rid of it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> 3 slows and one stun in one character. Clearly not enough CC.


One of the slows is so hard to hit you might as well not worry about it and no it really seems you have a knack for putting your foot in your mouth. 

A slow is an easily over come form of CC anyway. While it slows, it only does it to a point.


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2011)

slow may be one of the weakest 'cc' in a direct combat, but it's biggest function come the moment someone tries to run away or run up to you. you can either kite or stop them from escaping with slowing them down.

my teams gotten many kills thanks to slowing a hero down, while he tried to escape.


----------



## perman07 (May 7, 2011)

Muk said:


> slow may be one of the weakest 'cc' in a direct combat, but it's biggest function come the moment someone tries to run away or run up to you. you can either kite or stop them from escaping with slowing them down.
> 
> my teams gotten many kills thanks to slowing a hero down, while he tried to escape.


Generally, the advantage of slows lie in their low cooldowns. Nunu and Mundo can basically permaslow most characters without escapes like Tryndamere or Ezrael. I personally would choose Nunu's 3 second CD Ice Blast over Taric's 10 second stun most of the time. Of course, their advantages tend to switch late game when stuns become way more useful. Nunu is more dangerous early game as demonstrated by the first post on this page:


Gnome said:


> Fuck Nunu.


----------



## serger989 (May 7, 2011)

new hero might as well be named Chase


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Generally, the advantage of slows lie in their low cooldowns. Nunu and Mundo can basically permaslow most characters without escapes like Tryndamere or Ezrael. I personally would choose Nunu's 3 second CD Ice Blast over Taric's 10 second stun most of the time. Of course, their advantages tend to switch late game when stuns become way more useful. Nunu is more dangerous early game as demonstrated by the first post on this page:


Nunu's slow is devastating, I think the most ridiculous crowd controls are Pop Up, Stun, and the best are like Fear and Taunt.


----------



## Lupin (May 8, 2011)

I think it's pretty easy to hunt enemies down using Ashe. I play her more as of a support so my teammates can kill the opponent though. I usually start with Long Sword, then go for the Last Whisperer (40% armour penetration is awesome, plus it's pretty quick to get). After that i'll go for speed boost, so enemies can't run from me by then. Enchanted Arrow is a blessing, the damage done is pretty high, and the stun can let me place a few shots here and there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2011)

Ice said:


> I think it's pretty easy to hunt enemies down using Ashe. I play her more as of a support so my teammates can kill the opponent though. I usually start with Long Sword, then go for the Last Whisperer (40% armour penetration is awesome, plus it's pretty quick to get). After that i'll go for speed boost, so enemies can't run from me by then. Enchanted Arrow is a blessing, the damage done is pretty high, and the stun can let me place a few shots here and there.


I always play her power and speed, Infinity Edge/Phantom Dancer for the win. Anything else I need I build onto it. Sometimes I just stack damage 

Boots of Swiftness
Phantom Dancer
Blood Thirster
Infinity Edge 
Black Cleaver.


----------



## Chemistry (May 13, 2011)

bumping with random art


----------



## Dante10 (May 13, 2011)

Got any good Jarvan IV Fanart? Garen looks kinda familiar.


----------



## Chemistry (May 13, 2011)

Nop. Never seen any as of yet. 

On the bright side: I hit 1518 elo. However, still a long way to go!


Also, May 11th updated draft pick Elementz tier list.



> *Tier 1*: Twisted Fate, Ashe, Karthus, Corki, Mal’zahar, Shen, Janna, Taric, Amumu, Nunu, Swain, Annie.
> 
> *Tier 2:* Anivia, Alistar, Urgot, Nocturne, Caitlyn, Cho’Gath, Nidalee, Jarvan IV, Warwick, Olaf, Renekton, Soraka, Sona, Miss Fortune, Trundle, Zilean, Vladimir, Ryze,
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante10 (May 13, 2011)

Holy shit Alistair is that good now? I still don't see him that often though. Glad he got that remake he's really fun to play for free weeks.


----------



## Chemistry (May 13, 2011)

Not only is he a CC monster, but now he has good damage!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 13, 2011)

vayne is beast


----------



## Dante10 (May 13, 2011)

Vayne's stealth roll helps her so much. I had no idea.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2011)

How is Nocturne now guys? How bad did they nerf him, I was thinking about buying him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 16, 2011)

nerd? no not really.

they reduced base dmg on fear by like 20 and on his Q by like 40.

thats all, so unless you built tanky the difference is unnoticable


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2011)

Nerfs were pretty much no biggie. He's one of the best junglers and always will be unless they give him the eve/twitch/garen level nerf.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 16, 2011)

oh god, i lose everytime i got a twitch on my team


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2011)

Nova said:


> oh god, i lose everytime i got a twitch on my team


All he's good for is feeding.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 16, 2011)

serioulsy, especially when they see me as vayne locked in, they pick twitch, when vayne is like twitch but good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2011)

Nova said:


> serioulsy, especially when they see me as vayne locked in, they pick twitch, when vayne is like twitch but good


Even Lux can feed off Twitch, I used to get Oracles and go Twitch hunting all the time.


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2011)

Twitch is one of the worst characters in the game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2011)

Didi said:


> Twitch is one of the worst characters in the game.


Agreed, he adds almost nothing to team comp and he's so easily shut down and can't come back after it.


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2011)

his invisibility doesn't add to anything at all, since he can't really give you map control with it, nor does he give you map vision like teemo does

god i love having map vision on the important places with a teemo :3

soo much vision and map awareness thanks to the shroom


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2011)

Nothing better than ganging up on a Twitch though. He pops out of stealth everyone hits him with something. Profit.


----------



## perman07 (May 16, 2011)

I see Twitches do pretty decent games from time to time. He can snowball like crazy just like Eve. Played with a friend of mine a couple of months ago (which I think is his current apparently UP state). He got 43 kills or something, highest I think I've ever seen a player get.

He's a lot harder to play than Eve though, you have to be a lot better at timing since he lacks hard CC. If you manage to gank or join games at the correct times, he can do wonders.

Being hard to play doesn't mean the character sucks though. I think he seems pretty balanced.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2011)

perman07 said:


> I see Twitches do pretty decent games from time to time. He can snowball like crazy just like Eve. Played with a friend of mine a couple of months ago (which I think is his current apparently UP state). He got 43 kills or something, highest I think I've ever seen a player get.
> 
> He's a lot harder to play than Eve though, you have to be a lot better at timing since he lacks hard CC. If you manage to gank or join games at the correct times, he can do wonders.
> 
> Being hard to play doesn't mean the character sucks though. I think he seems pretty balanced.



No he sucks, because kills don't win games. I've won games plenty of times where teams have been up on kills and the reason why they lost was because when it got to the end they couldn't push into the base and take the Nexus and couldn't win team fights. 

Twitch sucks in a Team Fight, just like Eve. So he can snowball all you want, but when team fights and tower pushing are all that matters at the end he's terrible.


----------



## perman07 (May 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No he sucks, because kills don't win games. I've won games plenty of times where teams have been up on kills and the reason why they lost was because when it got to the end they couldn't push into the base and take the Nexus and couldn't win team fights.
> 
> Twitch sucks in a Team Fight, just like Eve. So he can snowball all you want, but when team fights and tower pushing are all that matters at the end he's terrible.


You're forgetting that snowballing leads to quicker killing. Assassins play a valuable role in quickly killing characters. If they suck in team fights (which assasins like Shaco and Eve often do), you just have to play smarter. Saying a character sucks full stop is kind of ignorant when lots of people do well with them all the time. A fed Twitch that can kill a squishie in a couple of seconds is no joke. He can fuck up a game just as badly as Eve.

Not saying there aren't characters that aren't worse than others from time to time, but when a character's barely been touched in a long time in patches, you can guess that Riot can see from the statistics they have that said character has balanced performance stats.

Which is why I have disdain for tier lists and such personally. They fail to include a character's potential that can often only be brought out by able players on teams that compliment you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2011)

perman07 said:


> You're forgetting that snowballing leads to quicker killing. Assassins play a valuable role in quickly killing characters. If they suck in team fights, you just have to play smarter. Saying a character sucks full stop is kind of ignorant when lots of people do well with them all the time. A fed Twitch that can kill a squishie in a couple of seconds is no joke.


Yeah but I haven't seen a fed Twitch since they last nerfed him, and these are decent ELO games when I play with people with 500+ wins, Twitch is always the weak link, always the feeder and he's squishy as shit himself. 

Anyone can be good in certain situations. Adaptability is what makes characters good.


----------



## Renekton (May 22, 2011)

Hey

renekton is awesome. you guys still play?


----------



## Chemistry (May 23, 2011)

I'm always playing. Usually.

And yes, Renekton is a beast. Almost no point in picking Garen ever since judgement's damage was nerfed into the ground unless you're really dying to have a silence on your team; and even then there are much better choices(maybe aside from fiddles).


----------



## Dante10 (May 28, 2011)

Ok out of the entire Demacian lineup who would you say overall is the most solid pick?


----------



## serger989 (May 28, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Ok out of the entire Demacian lineup who would you say overall is the most solid pick?



Personally I would say Lux. ;D I mean there's what? Garen, Lux, Xin Zhao, Jarvan and... Sona? So yea, Lux.


----------



## fireking77 (May 28, 2011)

*Had a good game with Aubz today ^_^ and yes renekton FTW..*


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2011)

trying to learn to play cho gath after playing amumu for ages

it's hard to switch mindset and skills when you have amumu still in your head


----------



## Dante10 (May 28, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Personally I would say Lux. ;D I mean there's what? Garen, Lux, Xin Zhao, Jarvan and... Sona? So yea, Lux.



Galio is Demaican too.


----------



## Didi (May 28, 2011)

DEMACIA!!!!



(Or so they say)


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2011)

lol demacia all noob chars


----------



## Chemistry (May 29, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Ok out of the entire Demacian lineup who would you say overall is the most solid pick?



Jarvan is easily the strongest Demacian character.


----------



## perman07 (May 29, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Jarvan is easily the strongest Demacian character.


Jarvan is perhaps the most consistent no matter what team he is on, but Xin Zhao can snowball like crazy and a good Lux is hell to get close to and can just DPS away without being close.


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2011)

Plus Xin Zhao is a very strong early gamer.


----------



## Rios (Jun 1, 2011)

I really dig this game. A refreshing change from DotA and not that hard on the eyes like Heroes of Newsmh


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> I'm always playing. Usually.
> 
> And yes, Renekton is a beast. Almost no point in picking Garen ever since judgement's damage was nerfed into the ground unless you're really dying to have a silence on your team; and even then there are much better choices(maybe aside from fiddles).



HOLY SHIT 54 ASSISTS.

Looks like a pro game man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2011)

Darth said:


> HOLY SHIT 54 ASSISTS.
> 
> Looks like a pro game man.


It's all those tornadoes, all she can do is get assists.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

I've played Jana before, tons of assists, 0 kills. Not my type of character.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

54 assists ... xD you're team must have killed a lot in that 1 hour xD

usually my games have less kills but is more decisive


----------



## perman07 (Jun 2, 2011)

I've seen a Janna get 25 kills or something. It's possible with an AP-nuke build, but I can't seem to get supports to work lie that. The same friend also managed similar stats with Taric.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2011)

perman07 said:


> I've seen a Janna get 25 kills or something. It's possible with an AP-nuke build, but I can't seem to get supports to work lie that. The same friend also managed similar stats with Taric.


Yeah but even with builds like that its hard to get it to consistently work, characters like Janna and Sona weren't really meant to do that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2011)

i have never lost with sona. i swear im like a pro sona but i rarely play her. everytime i do, i either have tons of assists, or ill actually rampage through everything and kill the whole team. but she is so dull and easy why play her when all u do is win with em


----------



## Didi (Jun 2, 2011)

Sona is the most boring character to play there is.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

one of the more easy char to play is sona xD

i prefer other heal type char than sona xD


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy shit, just played with Ryze for the first time and managed to turn a game around and lead my team to victory. Over 500 magic damage on 2 seconds cooldown with added AoE effect in ulti = unstoppable cannon. Plus he is not exactly a glass cannon because stacking life and mana items is better than actually stacking ability power. Dunno if thats overpowered, prolly it is.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

ryze is a pain in the ass to deal with, gotta get the jump on him before he snare you


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate Annie more.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

she only gets stun every 5 spells its not so bad


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2011)

Didi said:


> Sona is the most boring character to play there is.


I have a lot of fun with Sona, she's just cool to play I think. And we had this stupid build day where we were going in as a five man team and doing backward ass builds and I did AD Sona, we actually won that. It was funny.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've got a question for you: I don't mean to offend anyone with it, but has any of you ever seen a usefull Lee Sin?
I mean all the ones I've seen sucked hard.... and I've gotta admit I haven't been the best with him either...
Any thoughs on him?


----------



## Savior (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm I got a question as well... I've played Dota and SC2 and Warcraft 3 etc...lots of rts games and lots of similar types ....how hard is it to get into League of Legends? how is the learning curve.


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2011)

if it isn't high competition

the learning curve isn't that hard



Ryxus of the North said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got a question for you: I don't mean to offend anyone with it, but has any of you ever seen a usefull Lee Sin?
> I mean all the ones I've seen sucked hard.... and I've gotta admit I haven't been the best with him either...
> Any thoughs on him?



i've seen a few of lee sin, but not enough to be a good judge about him

i don't really know what his role is suppose to be. he's got some weird stun and shield ability, but it isn't really that good compared to some of the more dedicated characters with shields

so not so sure about it really


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

Savior said:


> Hmm I got a question as well... I've played Dota and SC2 and Warcraft 3 etc...lots of rts games and lots of similar types ....how hard is it to get into League of Legends? how is the learning curve.



It's easier than Dota/Heroes of Newerth.

If you don't mind shelling out the cash, personally I'd go for HoN. But LoL is a fantastic free game.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ryxus of the North said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got a question for you: I don't mean to offend anyone with it, but has any of you ever seen a usefull Lee Sin?
> I mean all the ones I've seen sucked hard.... and I've gotta admit I haven't been the best with him either...
> Any thoughs on him?


I've seen some very good ones, including people who have carried games with him. Don't exactly understand his role myself though, I think he fits as a melee dps like Xin Zhao or Jax. He doesn't have the insane ganking power of those, but he's often harder to kill, and has a shield (meaning support for laning partners). So I would say he's a melee dps who has more utility and support than other melee dps, but with less raw ganking power. Get him fed however, and he becomes pretty dangerous (thought that applies to most characters).


----------



## Didi (Jun 5, 2011)

He's not meant to be played like that imo. He's a great offtank. Doing decent damage, but mainly being very hard to kill, and the shield is also great on your allies.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I know what I've seen, and Lee Sin can work as dps. Doesn't surprise me though, utility champions can generally be played lots of ways.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 11, 2011)

Blood Moon Akali skin SO GDLK


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2011)

she's hot 

but i just got the nurse akali skin from  the japan earthquake bundle :3

and i still haven't learned how to play her properly ;p


----------



## Lupin (Jun 12, 2011)

I have an Akali and Kat. I actually prefer Kat though, but Akali is much smoother in dealing damage. Kat's ultimate can be easily cancelled. I rage when I get intercepted. I think Kat is better at chasing and multi-kills though, provided the enemy has exhausted their air/stun/etc.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 17, 2011)

just started, playing ashe and trynd. can't wait to play ranked.


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2011)

So, who's also gonna watch Dreamhack today?


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2011)

is there a live stream for this?

link it

---

hmm the new observer interface some how doesn't look as clean and smooth as it could be.

there is too much stuff on it


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2011)

. Holy shit. I was watching it and I totally forgot about you guys. Sorry 

I didn't expect aAa to actually lose to Epik. It was surprising to see a Vayne in the battlefield. Both teams played rather well, and were hella beefed up by the end of the game. Epik was raping their wards pretty hard while setting up their own. That definitely gave them the advantage. Plus Epik was pushing pretty hard and aAa didn't have much of a chance to fight back. aAa performed better at start-game imo.

Right now it's Pacific (The team i'm personally supporting) versus fnatic. I'm surprised with what fnatic chose. Fnatic is pretty much handicapped against Pacific atm though. One of their players couldn't reach in time for the competition.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2011)

So who wants to play some Co-Op vs AI one day? I totally suck at the moment (died nine times in the second tutorial), but I'll get better!


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2011)

if you are on Eu server send give me an invite

user name is ubasrawr


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2011)

That I am, and I will when I get back to my laptop. Who do you use? 

...Typing on my 3DS is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2011)

i play tanks or mages


----------



## Poison Kunoichi (Jun 18, 2011)

ooh, nice! finally found a thread about LoL 
Anyone watched the championship today?


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I watched some of the matches.

And even though I'm from Europe, I'm kinda rooting for the North-American TeamSoloMid. They're pretty cool, have tons of cool streams and guides on their site and shit.

Not so surprising to see both Asian teams fall out the first day, they were expected to be the weakest. Though ofc they put up a good match.

Don't know who will take this, the 6 other teams are all really good and all had matches in which they really shined.


----------



## Poison Kunoichi (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm from Europe too, but I play on the U.S. server and I support CLG! HotshotGG was great at their last game with Xan. Though they lost to Team SoloMid on the second match :/


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2011)

HotshotGG is one of the best players there is.
Reginald from TeamSoloMid is too though, and they've got the best jungler in the world with TheOddOne.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 18, 2011)

The best player is Bigfatjiji. He has the best music.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 18, 2011)

I kinda never really got into LOL, im still on Dota, last time I played LOL it lacked heroes, is that better now?


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2011)

It has over 75 champions at the moment.

So yeah I'd call that better.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me yes
I think I will give it a try
you guys are on EU server or US?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2011)

Higawa said:


> Sounds good to me yes
> I think I will give it a try
> you guys are on EU server or US?



European for me. Could always sign up for the American one if more people are on it and it doesn't lag.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2011)

I still play this on and off; not addicted like I used to be though. I've been using Xin Zhao, he's pretty beast.


----------



## Poison Kunoichi (Jun 18, 2011)

I have accounts on both us and eu, but mainly I play on us. The players are more.. mature. The european server consists mainly of 5-year-olds :/


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 19, 2011)

Poison Kunoichi said:


> I have accounts on both us and eu, but mainly I play on us. The players are more.. mature. The european server consists mainly of 5-year-olds :/



6-year-olds?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2011)

Poison Kunoichi said:


> I have accounts on both us and eu, but mainly I play on us. The players are more.. mature. The european server consists mainly of 5-year-olds :/


I find it hard to believe anyone could be less mature than the US servers.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2011)

i think all of them are not mature


----------



## Didi (Jun 19, 2011)

I play on the European server, but yeah, there are some stupid players about. But I hope the tribunal system will weed them out eventually.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

SEA servers 

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Poison Kunoichi (Jun 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I find it hard to believe anyone could be less mature than the US servers.



Well, I'm from Europe and I actually know personally a lot of players of the European server.. I also have experience playing on both servers. So, trust me, the European players are actually less mature than the ones at the US! I found that hard to believe too, before seeing for myself xD


----------



## Didi (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe you just don't know the right players. I know a lot of mature ones.


Also, fuck yeah, Fnatic (my favourite European team) beat CLG!


----------



## Poison Kunoichi (Jun 19, 2011)

Didi said:


> Also, fuck yeah, Fnatic (my favourite European team) beat CLG!



0.0 CLG lost??! Damn, I didn't see that match


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2011)

Poison Kunoichi said:


> Well, I'm from Europe and I actually know personally a lot of players of the European server.. I also have experience playing on both servers. So, trust me, the European players are actually less mature than the ones at the US! I found that hard to believe too, before seeing for myself xD


I actually have pretty much quit the game and the people in it were one of the main reasons.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

Friggin epic games. Especially the semis.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2011)

Where are yall watching all of this? I never really got into watching other people I don't know play anything really.


----------



## Atochi (Jun 19, 2011)

Today's matches were totally awesome. EU crushed NA.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 19, 2011)

Atochi said:


> Today's matches were totally awesome. EU crushed NA.



Well what do you expect. EU has always dominated these types of games. DotA, LoL, HoN. Only recently we've seen the Asian powerhouses start to rise in dota. I'm not familiar with the LoL competitive scene though.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2011)

By recently you mean 2 years, right? 
As for LoL.......I am new and dont know the scene that well. But from what I saw EU and USA were pretty even, not that much of a difference.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where are yall watching all of this? I never really got into watching other people I don't know play anything really.



I was watching it on Facebook, direct stream from LoL fanpage 



Rios said:


> By recently you mean 2 years, right?
> As for LoL.......I am new and dont know the scene that well. But from what I saw EU and USA were pretty even, not that much of a difference.



Same here. Pacific seems to have taken more of an NA style of play to me though


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where are yall watching all of this? I never really got into watching other people I don't know play anything really.





and who loved that Base Race aaa vs tsm

i didn't see that one coming. it was so fucking epic. and aaa come back from that loss


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2011)

That base race was fucking epic indeed 


And well, the LoL scene is pretty much like this:
-USA has the better individual players
-Europe has the better teams
-Asia is still pretty unknown and rising to the scene


----------



## Atochi (Jun 20, 2011)

So.. the final starts in about 40minutes. 

I think fnatic will take this quite easily.


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't take it easily, but they did deserve it. 

Some epic moments in those 2 matches, definitely fun to watch.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't see the third match. Glad Fanatic won. Second match was an epic comeback from aAa.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 28, 2011)

Bumping with general patch thoughts

- GP is like Ashe on crack
- Vayne nerfed pretty hard
- Udyr is ez mode now(now fastest jungler in the game)
- Yorick blows goats except for his ult
- Jarvan nerfs don't mean a thing to him
- Skills cannot target wards anymore!
- Don't stack the same gold per 5 item, it doesn't work anymore!


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, champion statistics for the Dreamhack finals



- Ashe is imba
- Rumble banned 22 times


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Bumping with general patch thoughts
> 
> - GP is like Ashe on crack
> - Vayne nerfed pretty hard
> ...



wait so 2 heart of gold don't stack anymore?

fuck ruins my tank money build


----------



## Lupin (Jun 29, 2011)

FUCK. I LIKED USING SKILL WARDS

>SHUNPO WARD ESCAPE
>TELEPORT GANK
>MANY OTHER USES THAT I'LL THINK OF SOONER OR LATER


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jun 29, 2011)

If I know correctly the teleport gank (if you porting on wards) is still usable.


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2011)

Bloodmoon Akali skin is h4x0rs

Bought it. went into solo queue. went mid. bought a doran's blade. went 8-0 before going back to base. ended game at 26-0-5. 

tru story.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 29, 2011)

Started this game recently, i really enjoyed playing with leblanc , shes gonna be my first champion i buy


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Started this game recently, i really enjoyed playing with leblanc , shes gonna be my first champion i buy



what's ur usename

let's play together some times


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 29, 2011)

I play on US though cos of friends


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2011)

No one here plays Hon?


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 1, 2011)

Muk said:


> wait so 2 heart of gold don't stack anymore?
> 
> fuck ruins my tank money build



Just replace an HoG with a Philo Stone and you're set



Darth said:


> Bloodmoon Akali skin is h4x0rs
> 
> Bought it. went into solo queue. went mid. bought a doran's blade. went 8-0 before going back to base. ended game at 26-0-5.
> 
> tru story.



I play her only for that skin! The different weapons had me sold.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 2, 2011)

HoN is kind of like a DOTA clone to me. Graphics are superb though. But I prefer LoL. Less compefagging. Maybe i'm just lazy to deny people, it's a bitch to do so. 

I play Akali solely for her Nurse Skin. Akali is good, but I don't think she can teamfight well. I'd pick a Katarina over an Akali for teamfighting anyday. Just gotta watch out for the debuffs.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> No one here plays Hon?



I bought an account out of spite for the LoL devs, but I don't really play it. 

Man that store is awesome though compared to the lolscam store. Replacing the announcer with Duke Nukem is the best microtransaction ever.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 6, 2011)

Patch this Thursday.

-Healing nerfs
-Deathcap nerf
-Yorick buffs!
-Popular AD carry nerfs
-Unpopular AD carry buffs
-More Jarvan/Irelia nerfs

And obviously, Leona.


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2011)

so how op is this new tank going to be


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Jul 7, 2011)

Game is awesome, add me @ Maneja


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 7, 2011)

Played a bit with pantheon, really like him, his chuck norris leap is lulz


----------



## Lupin (Jul 7, 2011)

Pantheon backdoors are always fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't get why they feel the need to nerf and buff characters based on popularity. I mean some of the characters just aren't going to get played with for different reasons, I hate feeling like I have to worry about relearning a character because they could basically be completely rewritten at any given moment without any reason other than "they wanted to try it".


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2011)

its the competative esport scene forcing for nerfs and buffs

hmm heart of gold and a philosopher stone, not a bad money making item gear at least for the beginning

it still good for the later items too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

Muk said:


> its the competative esport scene forcing for nerfs and buffs
> 
> hmm heart of gold and a philosopher stone, not a bad money making item gear at least for the beginning
> 
> it still good for the later items too


I like to learn a game and then have that knowledge be able to carry me. I can go back and play Smash Bros. melee right now and its without change and I know just how to do everything, I have a lot more fun just playing the game than having to sit there and relearn everything. 

And this is the best scoreboard ever:


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2011)

52 solo kills? lol

and what do you mean relearn everything. it's usually minor tweeks

but yeah it does change how you play the character. that's how it is in competative game play


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 10, 2011)

The ability to adapt is key. This can be said for anything.


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2011)

so i grabbed me some annie today

and OMG is she fun to play or what?

so different with the short CD's on most of her spells its awesome


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2011)

Annie is fun yes. Easy mode mage, plus AoE stun = awesoemz.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone tried leona yet?


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2011)

not really

i've seen people playing her. not quiet convinced yet


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2011)

New map and mode.

Dominion. 

so beast


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2011)

for season 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2011)

I like how LOL finally updates with a game mode so many other games have had forever and they act like its the end all be all of shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

LoL finally got a new mode? lol

Man it has been years since I played.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Aug 5, 2011)

This new mode kinda reminds me of the Arathi Basin in WoW.


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2011)

This new mode reminds of Team Fortress 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

I started playing and I have tried Leona, she's fun but kind of hard to use. Not as hard as Orianna. Leona has some pretty awesome combos she can do though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2011)

leona has many crowd control abilities
2 stuns, 1 single, 1 aoe
1 immobilize
1 aoe slow


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 9, 2011)

I keep hearing about forumgoers on that site complaining about how Olaf is UP. Bullshit. I hear them say that he needs complete rehaul, fuck no, that would ruin him, he is my main and favorite and always has been, he is fine and if they change him ill probably the quit the game.

Leave Olaf alone!


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2011)

olaf is tankable even if feed and in late game

so i see no reason to change

he's dealable so why change him


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 9, 2011)

every game lately i go like 10-2, 13/0, 8/4.

im just really fuckin good with him. and it pisses me off i cant show everyone how epic he is in order to have him get more respect.


btw, long wait but skarner i hope he is pretty beast


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

This servers being too crowded stuff is BS.


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2011)

They're doing maintenance.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Tried out Wukong, not a fan.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 9, 2011)

I've never tried LoL, went for Heroes of Newerth instead.
Which is pretty much like LoL from what I hear, just a bit more "hardcore".


----------



## Darth (Aug 9, 2011)

Wukong is pretty epic. Love using him.

Honestly Mozq, HoN isn't that much different from LoL. I personally think LoL is a bit faster paced, and more cartoony, where HoN is definitely a lot sharper looking, and has more tactical gameplay with a bigger map.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 9, 2011)

Darth said:


> Wukong is pretty epic. Love using him.
> 
> Honestly Mozq, HoN isn't that much different from LoL. I personally think LoL is a bit faster paced, and more cartoony, where HoN is definitely a lot sharper looking, and has more tactical gameplay with a bigger map.



Yeah, but it would feel odd playing it without denies and never been much for the cartoonish graphic for starters. But I have a lot of friends who enjoys it, they've been trying to get me to play it for ages.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2011)

Going to be playing LoL again soon, should be insane with the 20 new heroes I missed.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> Wukong is pretty epic. Love using him.
> 
> Honestly Mozq, HoN isn't that much different from LoL. I personally think LoL is a bit faster paced, and more cartoony, where HoN is definitely a lot sharper looking, and has more tactical gameplay with a bigger map.



HoN is generally faster paced, as it's much closer to DOTA than LoL is.  But I also don't think it's quite as well balanced and not as noob friendly.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 11, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> HoN is generally faster paced, as it's much closer to DOTA than LoL is.  But I also don't think it's quite as well balanced and not as noob friendly.



Heh yeah, the HoN community is not very friendly against beginners. They should add a level system, where beginners will only face other beginners.

I'm sure some would be making smurf accounts tough, sadly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2011)

people think im a pro Brolaf so ya know i accept that title


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2011)

heyo add me in the game.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

>46 leaves


smh


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> heyo add me in the game.



eu west? or NA?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2011)

Didi said:


> >46 leaves
> 
> 
> smh



s my d. most of those were from last summer when server stability was TERRIBLE. 

plus 46 leaves out of 1300 games, i havent even left a game in like 5 months.

oh, plus its NORMAL, normal games dont matter 



Muk said:


> eu west? or NA?



NA


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 14, 2011)

I play pretty often with a small group of friends, mostly just normals though.

Favorite champs are: Akali, Jax, Amumu and Udyr.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> HoN is generally faster paced, as it's much closer to DOTA than LoL is.  But I also don't think it's quite as well balanced and not as noob friendly.



LOL is like of like that though, they don't seem to like noobs and you know people make smurf accounts.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, they don't like noobs who are level 30 and still don't know baron from dragon


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2011)

Baron's the one what has hair.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2011)

i saw some pubes on the dragon


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2011)

LoL one of the best games ever.

Add me in the game, Im perucho1990.

My favorite champs are Morde,Karthus,Swain,Cho-Gat,Fiddle and Irelia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2011)

I play on EU Nordic with a bunch of friends here on NF.

Favorite and best champs include: Annie, Mordekaiser, Master Yi, Tryndamere, Warwick, Jax, Karthus, Blitzcrank, Ashe, Cho'Gath, Alistar, Janna, Leona, Lux


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice 
I play on Europe West
Main Champions: LeBlanc and Gang Plank

Leblanc is as beautiful as deadly. Gang Plank is just awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2011)

this patch

1. kayle is viable again 

2. talon is fucking awesome he's one of my mains now

3. SORAKA IS BROKEN AS FUCK she's one of my mains now


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 26, 2011)

raisin mah elo up to 1520 for dat j4 skin


----------



## Grep (Aug 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> LOL is like of like that though, they don't seem to like noobs and you know people make smurf accounts.



All dota clones have obnoxious fanbases overall. Its strange especially considering they are usually pretty simple from a gameplay point of view. Lol would be better if you couldn't talk to the other team. 

I always love when I play with/against people who overly talk shit when they get first blood or do ok early-mid game then end up losing and looking like assholes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> All dota clones have obnoxious fanbases overall. Its strange especially considering they are usually pretty simple from a gameplay point of view. Lol would be better if you couldn't talk to the other team.
> 
> I always love when I play with/against people who overly talk shit when they get first blood or do ok early-mid game then end up losing and looking like assholes.


Last week end we had a team get 14 early kills on us and they talked mad shit...those were the only kills they got. We got like 40 in the end.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2011)

unless you are able to snowball off your early kills early kills don't mean much in the mid/late game, since they depend on team fights.

if your team is solid enough that they can exchange blows for blows early games isn't much to worry about

you need to worry more about those champs/char who actually farm the hell out of you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

Katarina and Brand are the comeback Queen and King. It doesn't seem to matter how hard you shut Kat down, when she gets three items she's going to town.


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2011)

Brand a comeback king?
lol no


Brand has an extremely powerful early game and if he doesn't take advantage of that and own then, he's fucked.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2011)

neither kata nor brand are comeback at all

either you snowball off them or they are useless

btw sona is so broken now  op sona


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2011)

Anybody here main Sivir? I'll get you a free skin.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 27, 2011)

what? did u go to pax?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 27, 2011)

3190 ip

who to get , was thinking katarina ....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Brand a comeback king?
> lol no
> 
> 
> Brand has an extremely powerful early game and if he doesn't take advantage of that and own then, he's fucked.



Every Brand I've ever seen get shut down came back in the end, even if they lost still. Same with Katarina, but she seems to be worse about it. She's so easy to get kills with and it seems the more risk you take the more she gets away with bullshit. I haven't played the game since the update.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2011)

if they come back it is because they farmed the hell out of the minions so they could get the items they needed. if you can't farm you ain't shit as brand


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2011)

Goova said:


> what? did u go to pax?



I'm there right now, I have a code for it, but I'm not gonna use it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 27, 2011)

i have a friend who plays sivir a lot.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 27, 2011)

eh he doesnt really deserve it though he is a douche


----------



## Draffut (Aug 28, 2011)

Muk said:


> btw sona is so broken now  op sona



Don't play a lot, but she's been my favorite champion since I started playing.  Happy to hear this.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah 0.7 ap ration on her q now, so ap sona is viable option


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 28, 2011)

ap sona has always been the only way to sona.

people just didnt realize it.

every sona game ive ever done, which let me say, ive never lost a game where i was sona, out of around 20 or so games, every sona game ive gone full ap, and ended with scores you'd see on a carry after 50 minutes. the level of rape and punishment, and support, is insanity.


anyways, this board tends to lean toward support champs, i have no idea why, but more of you have to lean more toward melee dps and powerhouses.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

personally i prefer tanks 

love just being in the middle of the fight and stunning everyone xD


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 28, 2011)

Goova said:


> anyways, this board tends to lean toward support champs, i have no idea why, but more of you have to lean more toward melee dps and powerhouses.



Support champs are game breaking for any team, so why wouldn't you want one?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Goova said:


> ap sona has always been the only way to sona.
> 
> people just didnt realize it.
> 
> ...



AP Sona has worked for a long while, I didn't get her when she was first out but I've had her a while now and her Q can destroy someone.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 28, 2011)

I always thought Sona was supposed to be played AP.. Heh. Really? I thought her heal was nerfed? But her ultimate was buffed. Haven't fought a Sona for a really long time.

Katarina's easy to play against. Just have a CC in your team. Silence, airborne, stun, etc. All of them working on Kat's ultimate. Unless your team has absolutely no CC, just QQ.

I find it more difficult to lane against an Annie compared to a Brand. Lol. But Brand is pretty strong. But has paper health. 

Tryndamere's the champion I hate to play against. He ALWAYS gets farmed. He farms minions the most in the teamfight stage, when my team is constantly getting into teamfights. Ugh. Then he'd come into the teamfight at the last minute and gets even more farmed.

At least Xin Zhao is getting nerfed at the Talon patch


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

The difference with Brand and Annie is that when you stay on her she stops being as effective, we've had five men working Brand like we were running trains on him and he still gets kills even when he is killed repeatedly. 

And Kat is easy to stop, unless she has CC with her.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd pick a Brand to fight over an Annie anyday on solo mid though. Her stun is just crazy.

Quite. I used to main Kat. I play her sometimes since I have assembled a full team with skype communication. I've been enjoying Kennen and Akali these days though. Will be using Akali for Dominion once it comes out. It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Lupin said:


> I'd pick a Brand to fight over an Annie anyday on solo mid though. Her stun is just crazy.
> 
> Quite. I used to main Kat. I play her sometimes since I have assembled a full team with skype communication. I've been enjoying Kennen and Akali these days though. Will be using Akali for Dominion once it comes out. It looks pretty sweet.



I just typically avoid Brand and Annie. Other characters I don't go near, Anivia. Pretty much no one I play can do anything to these people.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 28, 2011)

Most Anivia's i've played against were balls. I haven't seen a good Anivia. Ever. And i'm already level 27.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Most Anivia's i've played against were balls. I haven't seen a good Anivia. Ever. And i'm already level 27.



I've seen some, she's hard to play apparently.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Most Anivia's i've played against were balls. I haven't seen a good Anivia. Ever. And i'm already level 27.


Ah, you have played too short a time (judging by your statement and level both), Anivia used to be the shit. No AP carry was scarier than her. Don't underestimate her though, a good Anivia is still pretty insane, she can burst a single target down incredibly fast.

Orianna, Brand and Annie seem to be the AP rulers now though, and I place Orianna above both Brand and Annie if she knows what she's doing. She has a massive shield, a slow+speed-up, hard cc-ulti and tons of damage on top of that. Utility, damage and incredibly hard to get close to if the player is good at her style of kiting, the ultimate ap carry.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 28, 2011)

Sup guys.

Level 30 on NA server, level 30 on EU East. 

Fave champions: Mordekaiser (a big FU to all those who think he is OP), Renekton, Cho'Gath, Shen, Jarvan. 
I can play almost any champion and almost any role, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

Who said Mord is OP? No minions are his weakness.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 28, 2011)

Probably. I haven't even hit level 30 yet .. Still getting runes and all dat. I already have my main champion roles down though. Well, fortunately I haven't met a good Anivia yet. I've played with some good Orianna's though. I'm actually glad she's getting nerfed at the Talon patch now .

Mord is OP. Come at me bro.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 28, 2011)

90% of the community thinks that Morde is OP. Heck, even the competitive teams ban him (for some reason). 

To be fair, he is stronger than before since many champs got nerfed, but still, man... He can only be played AP/Tanky Ap in games where your enemies are actually competent players. However, his range is very limited.

I know his weaknesses, few do though.

Oh, and two things that just came to my head after two recent defeats:
1. Brand is hands down, OP. Orianna is by far the best AP mid carry, but Brand is somehow _even stronger_. He is so easy and simple, yet so effective. Pillar of Flame's radius is bugged, it hits things that it's not supposed to hit. The damage he can dish out at ANY level is just astounding.
Until he gets nerfs, IMO, he is FoTM. Forever. 
To make it more understandable: I was, you guessed it, Morde mid. Full shield. 
Brand hits me with Pillar of Flame, though he obviously missed me. Conflargation. Autoattack.
Suddenly, from Full HP and full shield, I am 0 shield and 3/4 HP; Next time I didn't have full shield (I don't want to push my lane to hard) and he killed me, easily, at lvl 5. His passive + Ignite cannot be survived at low levels, despite having a health pot.

So, so, OP and easy. Only Orianna can beat him.

2. When I started this game, I was promised that, unlike DotA, one bad player can't ruin the game. Well, me and my premade friends (the 4 of us) just lost a game, despite doing absolutely well, despite having a good team selection and individual champions, just because of ONE player. ONE bad Swain, some 13 year old playing on his brother's account, was enough to ruin the game.

When my full premade plays, the 5 of us, and we lose, I can take it. We were bad, outplayed etc. However, it seems that even though there are 4 of us, the 1 random player is ALWAYS bad enough to lose the game for us.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

a bad player in a 5v5 premade team does not necessarily mean you lose, however if in the team fights he doesn't contribute anything at all then you will lose the game


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 28, 2011)

We only get the worse kind of random teammate most of the time. 
The most recent one, in a haaaard game we eventually won, was decent.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 28, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> 90% of the community thinks that Morde is OP. Heck, even the competitive teams ban him (for some reason)....
> 
> 1. Brand is hands down, OP.



I would rather play against a Brand than a Morde any day...


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 28, 2011)

Move speed quints and boots+3 pots opener will allow you to lane vs AP champs like Brand or Orianna easier(but it still depends on who you are). In fact, this opener is universally the strongest solo opener. 

You simply need the move speed to dodge skillshots AND to lay down effective harass or you're just going to lose the lane.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 28, 2011)

I've yet to meet a Morde I can't beat. 

Yes, but in normal games I can't predict such things. 
And, if you JUST get the boots, without the quints, it doesn't help. I've tried it, so have my teammates. 

In ranked games, sure, I've got MS quints. However, I surprisingly haven't seen Brand in the (few) ranked games I played.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 28, 2011)

problem with morde is. he can go 3/15, feed 15 kills to the enemy caitlyn, and then finally realize he needs to ult cait, gets her ghost, then goes 22/15 and carries single handedly


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 28, 2011)

Goova said:


> problem with morde is. he can go 3/15, feed 15 kills to the enemy caitlyn, and then finally realize he needs to ult cait, gets her ghost, then goes 22/15 and carries single handedly



That's not a problem about mord, that's the Caitlyn's problem for getting caught.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> I've yet to meet a Morde I can't beat.
> 
> Yes, but in normal games I can't predict such things.
> And, if you JUST get the boots, without the quints, it doesn't help. I've tried it, so have my teammates.
> ...



universally you always use the move quints/boots as solo lane. unless you are really uncomfortable with your champion you get the boots and 3 health pots and just dodge skill shots and counter harrass them

that's what i do with my tanks anyways and it works wonders xD


----------



## perman07 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I would rather play against a Brand than a Morde any day...


Mordekaiser is way more banned than Brand at the moment though. At least in solo queue ranked.

But comparing Brand and Mordekaiser is comparing apples and oranges. Mordekaiser is an insane top solo, Brand is an insane mid. Being gank proof is more important top (since there is a long way to safety and short distance from bush), while having a good long range poke is more important mid since there is such a short way to safety.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 28, 2011)

I was doing 1300-ish ranked on my friend's 2nd account and I laugh my ass off when they ban Mord. For me, it means I get to pick Orianna, Soraka, or Annie.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 28, 2011)

anyone know where to find some good Olaf/brolaf art?


----------



## serger989 (Aug 28, 2011)

I main Morde a lot, I'd definitely say he's my favorite. But he's certainly not even close to OP. Ignite + Ulti is the only thing he's good for. I can 1v2 top but seriously if the enemy has a brain I'm gonna be locked down easy. When I play my other champs (Pantheon, Tryndamere, Garen, Orianna, Talon, Lux, Vayne, Kayle, Jarvan, Udyr, I play more to, have around half the champs Shen <3), don't really have an issue against him. Every champion has their quirks, Morde MUST be near minions to be useful (early game) and simple ranged harass fucks him early game. Hell he should be ganked early on because he has zero escape minus flash/ghost/movement speed masteries, that's what I do. He can snowball because of a Ghost but that's the champions fault for dying.

Point is his shield is jokes early on, his AP scaling is piss poor and he has no CC and no get away ability. To be honest I usually get;
Pendant > Sorc Shoes > Pendant > Hextech Revolver (by then I'm 6) > do whatever I want based on team comp.
For certain games I'll do the ol' Rylai's/Frozen Mallet for the extra team help with CC. But usually I don't need anything beyond Hextech Gunblade and the slow it gives to get an instant kill on their carry. Because no one knows how to deal with me I find it jokes to just get a Trinity force and penta kill with mace of spades. He's banned often because people don't understand he's easy to kill early game and if you know what you're doing he won't catch you. 

For instance ArmPen takes care of his shield like its a joke, ranged AD make him look like a useless fool. There's far more characters that have a right to be called OP. People usually ban what either has high AP scaling or characters they don't understand (Or team/trendy favorites). My most hated character though personally has got to be Nunu bah!!! Blitzcrank can be a hidden god to. Lots can in the right hands


----------



## Lupin (Aug 29, 2011)

MP counters morde. I get it. Well, I haven't been playing against Mordekaiser's these days, so I guess I don't have much of a chance to try those anti-morde measures out.

I still hate Trynd the most though. I prevent him from farming early game, but in mid-game he'll continue farming anyway.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2011)

you just really need to snare tryn and he's not much of a thread

or just have a shen tank or some other aoe stun/knock up tank like malph or alistair or amumu and tryn can't do crap in a team fight

he's in the middle of all the fighting so he's easy to deal with

i even had easy time as an alistar support against him, pulverize and he was out of the fight the ap/ad did the rest


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't get how people don't know how to counter Morde in lane. xD
In a average 1v2 lane, the only thing they need to do is go around my minions and attack me. Nothing more. Just attack me; My shield won't withstand a 1v2 during the first 5 levels.

Heck, yesterday a Akali just easily squashed me 1v1. Again, we were about same HP, I had shield, she used all her skills, I used all of mine, we were lvl 6... I just got killed, she was left with 1/3 of her HP. 

Ranged carries, although the best ghost to get, are also the hardest targets if they know how to kite you. 


This is the ONLY viable Morde build IMO. Since I've switched to it I've been doing wonders. Heck, I don't even use Ignite.

Also, the easiest way to counter Morde's ulty is to get Quicksilver Sash. Not only is it useful in general, but it takes of his ultimate. Essentially, it forces him to wait on using his ultimate, which can be devastating if he doesn't get to use it at all.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 29, 2011)

I counter Tryn with CC and Ignite/Executioner's Culling (I wait till I hear his ulti, wait 1 second, hit him with the debuff and count to 5 then fire an ability - dead). My sister plays Zilean so we just troll him all the time. I go not always that build on Morde but sometimes, it really all depends on the other team for me. Usually the other team is dumb (especially in solo queue or doubles) so I just get items for the lulz. I mean double hextech gunblades and a trinity force = maces of spades instant death. But why was I even allowed to itemize that way lool, it's just not fun playing against people that don't know what they are doing


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 30, 2011)

The new patch has made the game gayer than Justin Bieber.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 31, 2011)

AoE glitch = lols

I heard LB chain actually twice as long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

They really need to stop patching and adjusting this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2011)

ya know im scared they will change things that shouldnt be changed. That morello guy looks like an ass. a straight ass.i mean they change things, remaking support, remaking champions, but maybe people liked them how they were, changing stuff iconic to champions, thats scary. I dont want them fuckin up Olaf, and i dont think anyone wants them fuckin up their champ as well.

and ps. im sad. ill never get gold, stuck at around 1250 atm, maybe next week ill be silver at least, but not gold, j4 skin i will never have


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Goova said:


> ya know im scared they will change things that shouldnt be changed. That morello guy looks like an ass. a straight ass.i mean they change things, remaking support, remaking champions, but maybe people liked them how they were, changing stuff iconic to champions, thats scary. I dont want them fuckin up Olaf, and i dont think anyone wants them fuckin up their champ as well.
> 
> and ps. im sad. ill never get gold, stuck at around 1250 atm, maybe next week ill be silver at least, but not gold, j4 skin i will never have



That's how I feel, I feel like they will make someone I use suck and the game will just be shit


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Aug 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's how I feel, I feel like they will make someone I use suck and the game will just be shit



It's because of the way they balance this game. They try to balance around casuals. On their forums every FotM gets nerfed like crazy. Right now there is a million "SINGED OP" threads so most likely next patch singed will be nerfed. Same thing happened with AP alistar and 4 hextech vlad.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2011)

yeh but no. ap alistair was OP and was exploited at high elo if he wasnt banned, which he was, , hextech vlad was a nightmare for 75% of the playerbase.

Singed ult is OP, because it gives him that cc reduction. before he could split push like a mad dog, now he cant be cc'd basically, but besides that if he is denied early, he falls short and he can be dealt with.

Moving away from 0 cs support was their decision, and you can still play it, but now ap support is attuned for mainstream play.

They balance the game fine actualy, and its not off of casuals really, its off of everyone. if at high elo, a champion rapes, then they will tone him down even in the opposition that is the casuals.

of course theres a couple things wrong, like shaco and eve, who are both nerfed and terrible, awaiting the supposed "stealth remake". we will see about that.

but really if you think they balance the game off a couple threads, then you really have a shallow way of looking at their balance team, and i by no means am one to stand up and support Riot, but you've got it all wrong. 

i dont trust that morello fellow, he said Olaf was "still too strong", albeit few months back, still, if he still feels that way he can fuck off for all i care no more money from me then if they touch him


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree AP alistar was strong but not OP. He melted in team fights after he ulted. All he was  good for was one nuke and then he died. Hextech vlad was just bad. It kept him in lane longer but he had no AP worth doing much damage. As for singed if you don't deny him early then you're doing something wrong. His ult is pretty strong but I've never considered him that OP. He just runs around and as long as you don't chase him you're fine. 

Shaco has nothing to do with the stealth remake. Eve and twitch are all about the stealth remake. Shaco is only UP right now because of his 25 or so bugs. 

Also they do look at all the threads of people complaining. After dreamhack where Ashe's arrow or AP alistar were shown to be good there were HUNDREDS of threads on their forums complaining. Next patch alistar ratios nerfed and ashe's arrow CD increased. Like Xin for example is still a problem in low elo because people don't know how to counter him. They nerfed him again recently. High elo doesn't even care about Xin. High Elo learns to counter heroes while low elo complains and that usually leads to nerfs. 

And yes Morello is probably the worst person to be balancing. As for Olaf I don't think you read the forums a lot because a lot of people complain that Olaf needs a buff. And i agree, Olaf is no longer the fastest jungler and gets counter-jungled easily. His ganks are pretty bad too without red.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2011)

The nerfs were in response to dreamhack. actually the balance team has a heads up on most of the balances they will make, right before tournaments, like they know what is too strong, they know blitz is OP, but no one thinks he is OP, when they see blitz in a game excel, they say, "oh thats a good blitz", not "blitz is OP", even though riots balance team considers him borderline OP, he is no problem, so they do not touch him. they usually are aware of things going into tournaments, and then nerf them afterward accordingly, not so say they dont learn anything from tournaments, they do, just not that much. this comes from a member of the balance team. i'd link but shit i have no idea where i'd fine that link, i think it was right before gamescon but who knows.

ive read the forums, many threads about Olaf needing buffs, ive read them, i agree somewhat, not on the fury system, fuck that. but yes, like i said he said a few months ago ya know, back when tanky dps was a huge problem. but hell, he gets counterjungled so easily its a joke. and his mana costs sky high, if he dies early, from CJ then he is screwed.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Aug 31, 2011)

The balance team isn't that well ahead of knowing who needs buffs and nerfs. Like jungle GP for instance. CLG did jungle GP for shits n gig and that soon became FotM. Immediately there were so many threads saying that GP is so OP and that the recent change to his passive was a huge buff. A little bit later his extra gold from his Q gets nerfed so he doesn't get as much gold jungling and his E was nerfed so he had a slower jungle. 

All the singed OP threads seems like the time for the balance team to unleash the nerfs they've had in plan for him months ahead right? Morello already posted his surprise about singed not too long ago saying they nerfed significant aspects of him and people were still complaining. I'm sure there are many sleeper OP champs but it's usually when it becomes FotM they become nerfed. Usually because low elo players watch HotShotGG or another high elo player playing a champ in a certain way they start crying OP on the forums because they don't know how to counter. I'm not saying thats the only way the balance team does it but usually the "X OP" threads results in NMST going to work. 

Also yeah the fury system on olaf would be pretty stupid. The new tryn and his fury system suck compared to the old tryn. Olaf just needs to get lower mana costs, no mana cost on his E since it already costs hp, and maybe a slightly faster axe throw to make him more viable.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ You pretty much nailed it all on the head. And ugh, Trynd surprised me, I got his Legendary skin after taking a break without even knowing he was changed... BAH! I don't mind him but he's nowhere near what he once was. Basically people who cry op op on most things are doing that on exactly that, the fotm. People don't know how to counter crap, hell I seen people call Soraka on our team OP and well, they didn't have a single executioner's culling, no ignite and zero stun or silence, just slows and squishies. Unbelievable sometimes, makes me not want to play League so often from the idiocy and qq (it's why I took a break).


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 31, 2011)

Metagame was here. Mercury's Treads are OP.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 31, 2011)

Alistar during Dreamhack - Glitched and exploited. He wasn't so OP as he was "broken".
Spellvamp Stack Vlad - OP. He didn't even need to build anything smart, just h.revolvers. 
Xin - A powerful champion, who just keeps getting and getting nerfs for no reason.
Singed - I wouldn't call him OP, but he is definitely a great pick. You can't say "just don't chase him"; 
He will quite simply run straight at you, and he will make your team pop to many spells/summoner spells on him, shift your attention to him... In addition, you will have a hard time killing him, and with just Rod of Ages, he will deal great damage to all enemies, especially low mr carries. You don't have to follow him to get poisoned: He'll be running around you enough.

So, is he unkillable? Is he too powerful with his DMG output? Is he untouchable the whole game?
No, he isn't. He can be countered, his damage can be survived, and he can be killed. However, all the things that I've mentioned, his CC, ganking ability, justified straightforward approach, survivability, utility... All of them make me wanna say one thing: True tank. And that's what he is. 

Even mediocre Singed's can cause a lot of problems against uncoordinated teams, but good ones, especially with a good team with them (not built around them though) can devastate any enemy team, with a bit of luck, of course.

He isn't OP, he is just a great pick ATM. He is also a fairly good "pub stomper", like Morde.

And mentioning Morde... 

WHY, oh WHY can't I get idiots to play against me when I play Morde? >.> When a Morde plays against me, my whole team just happens to be retarded and the said Morde builds full tank, gets fed because of my bad teammates, and dominates.
But when I play Morde, with the best possible Tanky AP build, when I play cautiously, buy wards, help teammates and so on - The enemies are as just as good as me or, even worse, a coordinated 5 man premade, who know how to deal with Morde.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 31, 2011)

Singed is easily countered by AoE comps/champs, most notably Janna(who counters the whole game).


----------



## Lupin (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate people who call Morde a tank. He has absolutely no CC at all in a teamfight. The enemy could just ignore him and continue to stomp your team. I'd very much have a tank who can actually control the enemy. That's why my main tank is Shen. Cho Gath is a pretty good tank if played well too.

Speaking of tanks, which summoner skills do you guys use on your tanks? I usually stick with Exhaust/Ghost. Exhaust to prevent those AD carries from anti-ing my squishies and to help a little in preventing escapes. Ghost is for getting to teamfights quick.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> It's because of the way they balance this game. They try to balance around casuals. On their forums every FotM gets nerfed like crazy. Right now there is a million "SINGED OP" threads so most likely next patch singed will be nerfed. Same thing happened with AP alistar and 4 hextech vlad.



They're terrible at Balance, that's why they need to stop pouring new bullshit into the game at lightning speed. Anyone could have looked at say, Nocturne, and know that Ultimate flying from here to Zimbabwe was too fucking far but they released him like that and just go "let's see what happens." 

You can't count on the user base to tell you things are op, you need to look at what's actually happening because I've heard everyone was OP when they getting their ass kicked by them. 


The issue with LOL is that they change the game too much, its why its so unstable and there's glitches, its why there are so many balancing issues, its why shit keeps changing. 


If you want to patch a game, do like WOW and the others do and release a bulk patch after its been tested. No one can be releasing patches twice a month and properly testing them...




Lupin said:


> I hate people who call Morde a tank. He has absolutely no CC at all in a teamfight. The enemy could just ignore him and continue to stomp your team. I'd very much have a tank who can actually control the enemy. That's why my main tank is Shen. Cho Gath is a pretty good tank if played well too.
> 
> Speaking of tanks, which summoner skills do you guys use on your tanks? I usually stick with Exhaust/Ghost. Exhaust to prevent those AD carries from anti-ing my squishies and to help a little in preventing escapes. Ghost is for getting to teamfights quick.



Traditionally tanks don't do anything but soak up damage, which Morde can do well. The idea that tanks need crowd control is really more of a specific thing to this game or at least this type of game.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 31, 2011)

I personally believe that tanks need CC. If not they won't have ANY damage to soak up in the first place. Unless the enemy is pretty stupid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Lupin said:


> I personally believe that tanks need CC. If not they won't have ANY damage to soak up in the first place. Unless the enemy is pretty stupid.



The thing about Morde is he puts out so much damage sometimes that you're forced to attack him or risk being killed. He can take a tower by himself with ease late game (I still say they need to increase the power of the towers somehow)


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Aug 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They're terrible at Balance, that's why they need to stop pouring new bullshit into the game at lightning speed. Anyone could have looked at say, Nocturne, and know that Ultimate flying from here to Zimbabwe was too fucking far but they released him like that and just go "let's see what happens."
> 
> You can't count on the user base to tell you things are op, you need to look at what's actually happening because I've heard everyone was OP when they getting their ass kicked by them.
> 
> ...



Riot has been going downhill for a while now. Their main priority is pumping out more champions with recycled abilities, usually all at 6300 IP price. Each patch brings more and more bugs and they still continue to ignore them. Shaco for example has the most bugs out of all the champs in the game which sucks since he's one of my favorite champs. Last patch he got even MORE bugs on top of the ones he already had. What does Riot do? They ignore him.

What Riot doesn't ignore though are things involving money. There was a skin glitch that enabled you to get any skin about a week ago and that bug they hotfixed almost immediately. Also with the new purchase tab in the store people on the forums were making threads like "I spent $2500 for RP!"; immediately Riot changed the store so it only shows purchases from the last 30 days because people were rethinking purchasing future RP. 

^ and about morde, he's not really a tank just a tanky AP. True tanks need CC to keep their carrys protected like Cho, Shen, Rammus, etc.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> It's because of the way they balance this game. They try to balance around casuals. On their forums every FotM gets nerfed like crazy. Right now there is a million "SINGED OP" threads so most likely next patch singed will be nerfed. Same thing happened with AP alistar and 4 hextech vlad.



they didn't balance around casuals


casuals with a singe build even exactly like dreamhack etc won't be able to pull stuns off as the pros will do.

if you now play ap alistar on ranked, you can still play him, but he won't be game breaking. he won't be able to solo carry it anymore

and a hex tech vlad, it is true that you just can't kill him. but a pro he just needs survivability and not damage to actually kill you in a game.

he doesn't need the 400 ap vlad to kill you. he just need a vlad capable of surviving 5v1 ganks and he'll kill you

with that in mind i think they did an ok job at nerfing/buff a few. they aren't all to my liking but that's how it is.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2011)

Morde was the best champ ever last year, now his defense is pretty much like Shaco's(made of paper mache)


----------



## perman07 (Aug 31, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Morde was the best champ ever last year, now his defense is pretty much like Shaco's(made of paper mache)


That is just wrong.. I can't count the number of times where I've played champs with low burst who can't even kill off his shield with a poke. Not that Morde can't be countered, but that shield alone makes him slightly tanky even if he doesn't build tanky.

Morde's shield is perhaps the most OP passive in the game.

If a Morde is just slightly fed, the only way to kill him is usually to have lots of people gank him.


----------



## Juuuuubi (Aug 31, 2011)

Everybody's building Morde AP now that's why. I can't remember the last time I saw a tanky Morde.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking of getting that stupid LoL recorder and taping my games, and upload a video to YT, spam everywhere with the link to actually show people how Morde is fragile (comparison with Shaco is a bit too much, but it is in the right direction), how the lack of CC and the minimal range hurt him and how in many situations his shield just isn't worth shit.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

snare him/stun him and he's worth shit


----------



## perman07 (Aug 31, 2011)

Muk said:


> snare him/stun him and he's worth shit


And is there any champion at all that isn't true for....?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 31, 2011)

> What Riot doesn't ignore though are things involving money. There was a skin glitch that enabled you to get any skin about a week ago and that bug they hotfixed almost immediately. Also with the new purchase tab in the store people on the forums were making threads like "I spent $2500 for RP!"; immediately Riot changed the store so it only shows purchases from the last 30 days because people were rethinking purchasing future RP.



Wait, there are people out there who actually spend that kind of money on this game? (or any game?)  I only let myself spent 50 bucks cause I figured that was what I would have paid for the game normally.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 31, 2011)

Not a penny spent by me...

Neither is buying stuff online from my country easy, neither am I in a good financial state myself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

I've spent a lot on RP and the like but not even CLOSE to 1000 or even 500 dollars.


----------



## serger989 (Aug 31, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> I'm seriously thinking of getting that stupid LoL recorder and taping my games, and upload a video to YT, spam everywhere with the link to actually show people how Morde is fragile (comparison with Shaco is a bit too much, but it is in the right direction), how the lack of CC and the minimal range hurt him and how in many situations his shield just isn't worth shit.



See you're the kind of person I'm scared of fighting on Morde, because you know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Morde doesn't seem as tanky as he once was, I wasn't sure if they had changed anything or it was my imagination.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 31, 2011)

Finally got around to trying out Kennen.

He's a blast to play as.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, since I'm on the EU server, we've gotten some free RP for the many server issues in the past...

The first batch was enough to get me Galactic Renekton on sale, which is of course the best Rene skin (Bloodfury is O.K., Outback is meh/overrated). 
I kept the leftover RP, until we got more free RP when the server split in two, if I recall correctly. 
Then I patiently waited... Pentakill Morde went by, and it was hard at first... 
But maaan, when Lord Mordekaiser went on sale, I was supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer happy. : D
Great skin. I've got 150-ish RP left now...

@serger989
I'll take that as a compliment, but that's also a problem with Morde - To be fully effective against competent players, your team must be more or less built around you; That, quite simply, isn't worth it, since you have much better choices. That is the first and foremost reason why he isn't played in REAL competitive play. 

Also, yeah, I'm 100% sure about making that video... Maybe I'll make a compilation from 2 or 3 games, just to be even more objective. I'll try to show Morde in his true light, and hey, maybe I'll get some tips or something along the way.

EDIT
@CTKnight I think the current meta has many champs which can easily burst him/his shield down, is all. 
He isn't especially tanky by himself, and too be fair, he never was. I think the site Leaguecraft has stats for champions/cheat sheets, and if you take a peak you'll see how average he actually is (especially regarding HP).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> EDIT
> @CTKnight I think the current meta has many champs which can easily burst him/his shield down, is all.
> He isn't especially tanky by himself, and too be fair, he never was. I think the site Leaguecraft has stats for champions/cheat sheets, and if you take a peak you'll see how average he actually is (especially regarding HP).



The thing is Morde is pretty much hard to kill...so long as he has enough people and things to beat on.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh, btw, LoL wiki has a nice big spreadsheet; It hasn't been updated with the Talon patch yet, weird.

Anyways, yeah. If you position yourself right, plus some stupid enemies and lots of minions - Shield galore. Also, if your ghost doesn't glitch (which is, like, never), you gain shield thanks to its autoattacks. 

Hm, just realized this:
*Tank Morde* - Hard to kill, but has low dmg output againts most champs late game and can be ignored.

*Tanky AP Morde (Gunblade/Will of the Ancients, Rylais, Spirit Visage, Sorc shoes, Rabbadon's and GA)* - Capable of great damage/burst, hard to kill because of decent defensive stats and spellvamp. Best choice.

*Full AP Morde* - In no way viable, unless you are 10-0 in the 5th minute.

*High End Tanky AP (Gunblade/Will of the Ancients, Rabbadons, Zhonya's, Sorc/Merc + 2 of the following -  Sunfire, Ryali's, Warmog's, FoN, Abbysal)* - Too damn expensive.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Sep 1, 2011)

Muk said:


> they didn't balance around casuals
> 
> 
> casuals with a singe build even exactly like dreamhack etc won't be able to pull stuns off as the pros will do.
> ...



No one plays AP ali anymore lol. He's one of the top supports now. His AP ratios were pretty strong but the recent ult nerf was unnecessary. His ult was what was unique about him. He could flash stun and headbutt back the enemy carry, then ult and try and get away. There were still many "alistar OP" threads and he got nerfed again. It's not his ratios that makes him OP it's his utility. 

And hextech vlad was a joke. They stacking hextech revolver? Early MR (negatron, merc treads, etc) counters that easily because they don't have enough AP to do that much damage. Not really complaining though about the change to hextech because it just made it more passive and boring.

@at the RP amounts lol yeah I've only spent about 80 bucks on this game total, a champion bundle and the rest have been skins. On their forums it seems that the average RP bought was around $200 at least. Some people list all the skins they have and they have almost every skin.

Also don't know if you guys have seen this but next issue of PC gamer magazine has a free caitlyn skin.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2011)

I just started playing this game. Haven't purchased anything yet and not sure if I ever will. It's fun for now, but I can see myself getting bored of it in a month or two. 

I've been mostly playing as Sion this week since he is one of the free characters. He's pretty easy to play.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 2, 2011)

I think Nunu is also a pretty easy to play character too. Plus he only costs 450 IP anyway.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm.. Easy characters to play? Good topic.

The first character I did any good with is Singed and I still think he is one of the easiest to play, and he has a very fun mechanic in addition. I agree about Nunu, but if you're just starting to play you might find him excessively mana intensive without runes or masteries unless you use his passive very well.

Annie can be easy if you manage to use her stun, even though I found that slightly hard when started playing (she was my very first character) the game.

Sona is incredibly easy seeing as how you barely have to target anything.

Haven't tried Udyr, but I understand he is slightly similar to Sona in that you just switch between stances and auto-attack.

Mordekaiser, Garen and Vladimir are all simple in that they have sustain, no mana and just have to think about cd's.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got my first ever pentakill with Morde.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 2, 2011)

Despite the in-game difficulty being high for him, Karthus is pretty easy. He's a brain dead champ that can actually reward you and your team for dying in the middle of a big fight. This is especially true at at lower levels when other players don't know that they should not be staying around him after his death.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 2, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Despite the in-game difficulty being high for him, Karthus is pretty easy. He's a brain dead champ that can actually reward you and your team for dying in the middle of a big fight. This is especially true at at lower levels when other players don't know that they should not be staying around him after his death.



This is how I ended up running him earlier.  Die first, get 3 kills before team fight is over.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2011)

perman07 said:


> The first character I did any good with is Singed and I still think he is one of the easiest to play, and he has a very fun mechanic in addition. I agree about Nunu, but if you're just starting to play you might find him excessively mana intensive without runes or masteries unless you use his passive very well.



How do you use/get runes? Do you have to pay for them? Mastery has the 3 trees, right?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 2, 2011)

You get 1 mastery point per lvl, meaning there are 30 in total. At lvl 30, people generally take 9\0\21 (in varying orders) in the 3 different trees, because you can get to the top in a tree with 21 points, while 9 in 1 of the 2 trees generally give you something more useful than splitting the 9 points over various skills in the 3 trees.

As for runes, you buy them with IP-points. There are 3 sets of runes, small, medium and big (or whatever they're called). Big runes can only be used from lvl 20 and upwards, medium from lvl 10 and small from lvl 1. You can combine 2 small runes to get 1 medium, and 2 medium to get 1 big, but it's a loss of IP-points compared to just buying big directly, so the best thing to do when it comes to runes is just to wait until lvl 20 and start buying then. You can use IP-points to buy champions too, so it's a waste really to buy small or medium runes.

But rune costs vary though, you might find some you think are cheap enough to buy before lvl 20, and they will give you a small edge if other below-lvl-20's don't have any. I'd just hang in there if I were you though.

Whatever you don't get from runes, other people around your lvl who you meet in matches don't get either, so you're still sort of balanced. Mana issues can be solved with items anyways, it's just that it's more important to build runes and masteries optimally at lvl 30 because you can bet others will even if you don't.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm either doing decent in games...3/3/5...or I'm doing awful like 2/11/9 where I just can't get any kills at all but get killed a ton of times. I think I need to choose better items. I seem to get destroyed by Garen a lot.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm either doing decent in games...3/3/5...or I'm doing awful like 2/11/9 where I just can't get any kills at all but get killed a ton of times. I think I need to choose better items. I seem to get destroyed by Garen a lot.



Don't face check the bushes and keep away from him at low levels, his spin is deadly, he has to be cc'd constantly. He's also one of my favorite to 1v2 top lane with, so he can easily take one two at once. You must keep him slow (and his spin removes it) basically you have to be ranged or have huge burst.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 3, 2011)

Gonna save up to buy the new Pantheon now. I used to play Pantheon. The patched pantheon looks even better now.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 3, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Gonna save up to buy the new Pantheon now. I used to play Pantheon. The patched pantheon looks even better now.



Brutalizer + Chalice + 3 Doran blades + Boots

This should be enough until mid-late ish game. If they don't have 70+ armor, you will tear them apart.


----------



## Rene (Sep 3, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They're terrible at Balance, that's why they need to stop pouring new bullshit into the game at lightning speed. Anyone could have looked at say, Nocturne, and know that Ultimate flying from here to Zimbabwe was too fucking far but they released him like that and just go "let's see what happens."
> 
> You can't count on the user base to tell you things are op, you need to look at what's actually happening because I've heard everyone was OP when they getting their ass kicked by them.
> 
> ...


Their client is a buggy piece of crap and I blame nothing but the Adobe Air platform for that. Though it's understandeable that it's not something that can be easily fixed.

Also Champion balance is pretty decent. Out of the 82 champions there's about 10 or so that are not viable/have really low viability:

Twitch
Evelynn
Tryndamere
Karma
Shen
Master Yi
Mundo
Shaco
Sivir



perman07 said:


> And is there any champion at all that isn't true for....?


Trundle/Irelia/Singed/Mundo/Olaf ult

Trundle on his contaminate and merc treads is almost not held back at all by forms of CC. Making it very easy for him to stick to a squishy and making sure they die.



Chemistry said:


> Despite the in-game difficulty being high for him, Karthus is pretty easy. He's a brain dead champ that can actually reward you and your team for dying in the middle of a big fight. This is especially true at at lower levels when other players don't know that they should not be staying around him after his death.


Karthus is by no means hard to play and get kills with.

Just getting kills, however doesn't make you a good player. Common mistake people seem to make.



serger989 said:


> Don't face check the bushes and keep away from him at low levels, his spin is deadly, he has to be cc'd constantly. He's also one of my favorite to 1v2 top lane with, so he can easily take one two at once. You must keep him slow (and his spin removes it) basically you have to be ranged or have huge burst.


Also champs with medium-strong sustain have an easy time against him as well. (Warwick, Vladimir, Swain, Morgana, Nidalee, Trundle, Irelia, Yorick) or if you're just plain stronger than him (Jarvan, Rumble, Mordekaiser, Akali)

Also bait out his skills and abuse the time they're on cooldown. If you have a form of ranged harass use it to make sure that his passive stays down.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2011)

shen is still viable

he gets his ass handed to him early game if you have really bad player, but otherwise, he's really good late game. he just needs his farm and he'll tank the hell out of the enemy team


----------



## Rene (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't consider Shen viable anymore because of how ineffective he is overall. Shen is simply the weakest of all the 'pure' tank characters. 

I generally rate them as: Amumu > Leona > Alistar >= Galio > Rammus > Shen

Shen overall has 1 form of CC, and his long CD ult with a very weak shield now which is generally not expected to save anyone anymore. He also needs farm and items to be tanky.

He does not excel at any position on any lane. (weak solotop, can't go bot lane with a carry because of his farm dependance and his jungle is pathetic compared to any other jungler)

Added to the fact that pure tanks have generally been replaced by two tanky DPS and you can see why his viability is now so low.

I'm not saying a good Shen can't help his team anymore, I'm simply saying that a good Shen will never impact the game as much as a good Alistar/Amumu/Leona.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 4, 2011)

shens getting buffed this patch


----------



## perman07 (Sep 4, 2011)

Rene said:


> Trundle/Irelia/Singed/Mundo/Olaf ult


You said above that 10 people being unviable was not that high, and these are the few exceptions with cc-reduction, you're being pedantic.

My point is, (almost) everyone is stopped with cc, that doesn't make Morde suck. AP mordekaiser might be more vulnerable in a weird way since he takes more damage when his shield isn't up, but that doesn't make him more vulnerable than all the other non-tanks around, except for his lacking escape abilities of course, but a ghost or flash often do well enough for that.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2011)

alistar ulti breaks out of cc's 

but singed with ulti is just fucking awesome


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 4, 2011)

Rene said:


> Also champs with medium-strong sustain have an easy time against him as well. (Warwick, Vladimir, Swain, Morgana, Nidalee, Trundle, Irelia, Yorick) or if you're just plain stronger than him (Jarvan, Rumble, Mordekaiser, Akali)



Hm, you made quite a few mistakes:
Warwick, Nidalee, Trundle, Jarvan (right now), Rumble, Mordekaiser and Akali all get dominated by current Garen. Heck, in recent games, he is the only good counter for Akali I've seen. Also, the stupid "QQ-ers" can pick him and own "OP" Singed.

Vladimir, Swain, Morgana, Irelia and Yorick are good picks though, but yeah, it varies and can go both ways...




Rene said:


> Also bait out his skills and abuse the time they're on cooldown. If you have a form of ranged harass use it to make sure that his passive stays down.



Now this is more or less the only solution. Again, Garen is great 1v1 and 1v2, but with a bit of luck and skill you can stop him with the right champ.
Interestingly, experience show Cho to be a decent counter.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2011)

cho is good tank anyways, his true damage ulti just chomps low life champs

and garen usually escapes with low life


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Riot shows their terrible balance skills again, they sped the Towers up it seems...way too much.


----------



## Rene (Sep 4, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Hm, you made quite a few mistakes:
> Warwick, Nidalee, Trundle, Jarvan (right now), Rumble, Mordekaiser and Akali all get dominated by current Garen. Heck, in recent games, he is the only good counter for Akali I've seen. Also, the stupid "QQ-ers" can pick him and own "OP" Singed.


Warwick zones Garen at level 6, Nidalee outdamages Garen's judgement at level 6 and will either keep his passive down or zone him. Jarvan is a bit down to player skill. Trundle will outdamage garen, Rumble will have poke advantage but I don't play Rumble and Mordekaiser enough to comment on it, it's just that logically they'll win the lane.

Akali outdamages Garen and will just stay away from judgement with ease.



> Now this is more or less the only solution. Again, Garen is great 1v1 and 1v2, but with a bit of luck and skill you can stop him with the right champ.
> Interestingly, experience show Cho to be a decent counter.


Cho never really loses his lane, it's just that he's not always able to win his lane either.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Riot shows their terrible balance skills again, they sped the Towers up it seems...way too much.


Think you just towerdived a fortified tower mate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope, was playing a bot game and the tower was always firing like that.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2011)

rofl? dude towers are fine as they are


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, yes, MOBA games. 

Regarding that, I almost (again) completely disagree. Zone at lvl 6? 
You have to get to lvl 6 first. Regardless, more or less none of those champions are Garen counters. Some do better than others, but in the end it all comes down to the skill level of the 2 players.
Morde for example, easily loses a lane to Garen. Rumble not so much, but yeah. 
Akali is a great 1v1 but I think Garen would quite simply better in their early game fights.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 4, 2011)

Garen rapes the fuck out of Akali. She must farm with her Q or get fucked in the ass. Silence = a fucked Akali. Judgement = what shroud?

His early game zoning is some of the best in the game simply because his early game is so strong(+25 innate armor/mr and can single-handedly kill you with ignite and two moves). However, like Morde, it means that Garen must usually play extremely aggressive which in turn is just asking for him to be ganked. 

Just ward the bushes in your lane and he will lose a lot of aggressiveness. You really don't want him to Flash > Silence you just because you didn't know he was at the corner of a bush.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 4, 2011)

^^
Indeed, I agree with most of what you said.

Actually, I just had a 16-4 game with Garen. Easy domination. 

And 2 things:
I simply shut down Akali. And yes, she wasn't bad. Her gameplay later into the game proved that she was a good player and that she just couldn't fight against Garen.
The other thing is uber funny: Decide to use Jugdement in the bush, and I hear that extra sound when you are hitting an enemy with it. I'm like "wut?". 
Then I noticed: Enemy team has Teemo.
I proceeded to do 2 more Jugdements at the same spot before he tried to bolt out of there. xD He didn't make it. :/



And yeah, the only way Morde can be safe with his shield and harass at the same time results in him overpushing his lane; That's one of the core problems he has.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

I've always wanted to get 100 kill game in a bot game, no one ever wants to do it, wouldn't take that long the bots are fucking stupid.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 4, 2011)

^^
Why do you want that? xD
Also, you mean your kills, not teamkills, right?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep Yep Yep, Garen is a fucking machine with the recently buff he got, i started bad with him but that was because I always leveld up W first instead of Q, someone told me to level up Q first then E, and it worked, I won 3 games in a Row

Last game I ended up with 10/1/20 in late game.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> ^^
> Why do you want that? xD
> Also, you mean your kills, not teamkills, right?



Team kills, not individual. And for fun...


----------



## perman07 (Sep 4, 2011)

Garen worked before the patch also though (the buff wasn't that big). That's how these trends go and part of why I believe they constantly tweak characters. Someone decides these or those characters are best in the different positions, and thus characters like for instance Garen here or Mordekaiser go unnoticed for large periods of time because the "meta" ignores them.

Riot goes and patches them, and then people go buying them. Forcing a well-played Garen off a lane has always been ridiculously hard with his tankyness, sustain and no mana.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 5, 2011)

Indeed, however, it's interesting how people rarely played him pre-patch although he was just fine; The buff on W is amazing though.

Again, interestingly, I still see few people playing him now. xD


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2011)

The buff in W is great, because you wont need to level up W first, Q and E is enough.

I always able to own an overfed Ezreal/Pantheon in late game


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 7, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2011)

yeh she looks fuckin awesome. she plays like an arcade fighter and her ult makes every attack longer and shit? fuckin sweet as hell


----------



## macragge101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Every match i play morde gets banned  i need to play him


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 8, 2011)

Had an 70 minute game, lost in the end.
The team I was in generally had worse picks and Shaco... God, so useless. The champion, not the player.

I was Morde... The final score I had was like 15-10. -.- 
But yeah, I mean, he is so weak in many situations. I went with my standard build for both AP and survivability; The lack of CC (except for Rylai's) is just awful against a good team. Talon, Lux, Ashe, Soraka and Skarner. Pfft. Couldn't really do shit.
I image that if I had went full tank that I would have been even more useless.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm, played against a team with a Talon with Morde a few days ago. It was me vs him on top, and I pretty much destroyed him because he was just really bad. I got fed and well, ended the game with 13/5/9
Not ridiculously fed, but it was enough to be able to make lots of kills in the final push and just not die


Also, me and a few friends of mine have been trying this hilarious tactic a few times now
We take a team of Warwick, Sona, Gangplank, Taric and Jarvan IV/Shaco/Sivir. Sona takes CV, Jungler takes Smite, rest takes Teleport. 2nd summoner doesnt matter
Everybody makes sure that their aura skill is maxed first
Person with most farm (usually mid so Gangplank) builds a Starks Fervor first
Sona builds Aegis of the Legion
All other three build a wriggle's lantern

At 15 minute mark, with this setup you can beat Baron in about 8 seconds with ease
And then you just gank somewhere and push like a friend
Repeat when baron respawns
We won 3 out of the 4 games we tried it
One game we won at about 17:30
Meaning in 2 and a half minute we destroyed 3 lane turrets, an inhibitor, 2 base turrets and we also got a few champion kills

That game was fucking hilarious



It's really just a very funny tactic


----------



## Lupin (Sep 9, 2011)

Would like to try that tactic. Sounds like fun. Unfortunately, I don't play any of those characters.

My friends and I did a jungle gank on the jungler. But after ganking, we proceeded to curbstomp the lane right below/above the buff, then stealing the entire jungle. It was a pretty dick move and we were all underlevelled. But we won somehow ..

Any thoughts on Talon? I've been playing afew games against him and he doesn't look too impressive to me yet.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 9, 2011)

Today was a great day. Thanks to all the new Talons for the taking .. I win sometimes with a great score, but getting it so many times in a day just feels great . The last game was due to a Veigar bursting me down. Boy, Veigar HURTS. Even with MR and a Frozen Mallet. I simply gave up on tanking his AP burst and went for another blood thirster later in the game |:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2011)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 






OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Had an 70 minute game, lost in the end.
> The team I was in generally had worse picks and Shaco... God, so useless. The champion, not the player.
> 
> I was Morde... The final score I had was like 15-10. -.-
> ...



I've seen a Shaco backdoor and push towers, which is what's really important. 


I like how people talk so much about kill count which is all fine and good but sometimes they don't matter. I've lost games with more kills than the other team and won games with far less kills than the other team.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 10, 2011)

So Olaf is going to get a early game buff? Sweet.

True enough. I just lost a game with my team scoring more kills in total, but we still lost. It's rather annoying.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 10, 2011)

team kills at the end of the game doesnt mean that much if it goes on a long time as the winning team, even if at a disadvantage in team kills, could have probably gotten every single dragon and baron and jungles, and outfarmed in lanes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 10, 2011)

oh yeah, RIVEN IS AWESOME

MOTHEFUCKIN SSBM MARTH STYLE RUROUNI KENSHIN INSPIRED CHAMPION MADE BY A REALLY BEAST DESIGNER

FUCK YEAH


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2011)

Talon is great.



He is basically like your standard assassin. Your pre-6 game is sketchy and risky. You basically need a real good laning phase, with some farm and maybe some feed to snowball into mid game, and at that point you shut down the other players so hard that it never really reaches late game.

You should play him similarly to Akali, and roam around a lot whenever you're not freefarming. Blow up enemy squishes and winz.


----------



## macragge101 (Sep 11, 2011)

Shaco is a completely useless character at the moment. Almost any assasin can do what he can butu way better. Heimer is also useless, which is sad cuz i love heim


----------



## Lupin (Sep 11, 2011)

I was owning every Talon I saw in the pre-6 lane. Maybe it was because I was playing as Pantheon and could pretty much shutdown _a lot _of champions early-game. I haven't seen a Talon good enough to impress me yet. Hopefully I will though.

I still think Akali is better for shutting down squishies. Jax is pretty good too though. But I haven't played him since his jump nerf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2011)

Shaco is just fun to play to pubstomp, and is a neat assassin if you want to fulfill the jungle role in normals. If you can get some early ganks. Oh man. If you can make it to endgame. Oh man. Almost no one can 1v1 you.

Talon vs. Pantheon Pre-6? Yeah. Haha, he doesn't really have a chance. Talon needs a lot of farm and some early feed to start his midgame dominance. Talon definitely does a lot higher burst than Akali, but his sustain is nowhere near hers. He does actually have a form of inherent CC with his E silence though, whereas all Akali has is her Shroud amplified by a Rylai's.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 11, 2011)

Shaco is fun, but more or less useless in a normal game. 

Talon is quite strong. Yeah, like someone said, he is somewhat like Akali. Good for most levels of play, farm farm farm + killing squishes. His skills allow him to survive, despite being squishy himself.

Funny thing is, he is a great solo top. I've seen him own Morde's, Udyr's and Morg's. 
Not Garen though, he is just to much for everyone atm. 

---
Aaaand my many lost games streak continues. 2nd day in a row where my only win was a co-op win. -.- 
I finally decided to play Nocturne, who I bought upon release. I bought 9 AS Marks, used my armor, armor pen and mr runes, and - voila! Even without the AS Glyphs done yet, I can jungle really well.

Of course, despite me giving it my best (though I am still somewhat noobish at jungling), ganking, warding and having a good score - My team fails. 
I mean, their jungling Xin was somewhat better, and on bottom lane they actually had a real support + hard carry. We had useless Ezreal with useless Nidalee. -.- 
They were totally awful, too boot. 

Game before that, it was tight, we were winning slightly - Blitzcrank fucks up Dragon fight, charges in and hooks a beefy Jax for no reason - We all die. They kill Baron, and it was all downhill from there.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 11, 2011)

WAD said:


> Talon definitely does a lot higher burst than Akali, but his sustain is nowhere near hers. He does actually have a form of inherent CC with his E silence though, whereas all Akali has is her Shroud amplified by a Rylai's.


And that silence means he's standing close to you ready to kill you while you can't even flash. It's really an ideal assassin move.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 11, 2011)

Funny thing is, he often uses it when he is on low HP. 
He gets CLOSER to you, but he can manage to run away just because you are silenced for so long.
Add to that some random Soraka using silence and you got a big annoyance. 
I charged into a fight with Nocturne, and turned my ulty on. I was chained silenced for the whole duration, and I watched in horror as Talon ran away with 15HP; Next to him, to make it worse, Karthus with 250 HP.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 11, 2011)

Amumu ftw xDDD


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 11, 2011)

Lord Potato said:


> Amumu ftw xDDD



Lol. xD

Haven't seen him in forever... Last one was a full AP Amumu. It's ridiculous, but it can work.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2011)

I just saw probably the nastiest combo in lol history.

Karth and Cait ult'ng at the same time to kill Ashe, then she rages quit, very funny.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 11, 2011)

WAD said:


> Talon is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually he's OP as shit at the moment, but that's (one way) they make money, by selling wins.  He'll be brought down in a few weeks.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 11, 2011)

So does Season One officially end with the Riven patch?


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 12, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> So does Season One officially end with the Riven patch?



Yes.


10char


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

they need to add a mecha to this game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

like a real mecha. custom robo, gundam, etc


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

Dominion is gonna be awesome

Just my 2cents


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Goova said:


> like a real mecha. custom robo, gundam, etc



Just pretend there's a little dude inside Blitzcrank.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 12, 2011)

whatever, current mecha's suck ass. 2 tanky ap's basically


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 12, 2011)

Noxus mecha as the Crimson Elite counterpart for Galio.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

Isn't Urgot mostly mecha?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Been playing Yorick on 3v3 alot these past couple of days, he can be really good there at least.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

Opelia is a goddess in 3vs3(non-ranked 20wins streak(and it only stopped because i got bored)).She's pretty decent even in ranked though


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Who the fuck is Opelia?


You mean Orianna?


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

Didi said:


> Who the fuck is Opelia?
> 
> 
> You mean Orianna?



Nah i meant Irelia(aka Opelia)


----------



## perman07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Opelia is a goddess in 3vs3(non-ranked 20wins streak(and it only stopped because i got bored)).She's pretty decent even in ranked though


Played a lot of 3v3s and while she certainly works there, she's not one of the characters I dread facing unlike for instance Singed, Mordekaiser or Renekton. A 20 win streak sounds more like you do incredibly well with her, cause I don't consider her op personally.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 12, 2011)

I always play Zilean or Heimerdinger in 3's and pwn face.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

Never got the heimer craze for 3s tbh.He does melt faces in 5s but i can always destroy him in a solo lane as an ad/ap carry and i don't see him being too useful in a duo lane


----------



## serger989 (Sep 12, 2011)

Can anyone give me a hand with a Soraka build? Just don't really know how to play such a heavy support character, not in items or skill order. I'm a bit more accustomed to Taric because; dat stun.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Can anyone give me a hand with a Soraka build? Just don't really know how to play such a heavy support character, not in items or skill order. I'm a bit more accustomed to Taric because; dat stun.



Hope you are playing her for 5s in 3s she's terrible(and in 5s she's only just decent most of the time).Anyways on topic try Mobafire/Leaguecraft ace builds there(i personally mostly use Moba).


----------



## serger989 (Sep 12, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Hope you are playing her for 5s in 3s she's terrible(and in 5s she's only just decent most of the time).Anyways on topic try Mobafire/Leaguecraft ace builds there(i personally mostly use Moba).



But why do you get zero AP on soraka? I know her scaling is below 50% for everything but her Q but if I don't her heal and ultimate seem to barely anything to anyone in the late game. That's my problem, usually when I get AP items, I can't get them out fast enough so I suffer and when I get pure support items I'm not much help apart from giving some negligible aoe buffs etc. Aegis seems like her bread and butter in any build but what else do you get on her?

Who plays 3v3? lol  So boring... Can't wait for dominon ><


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 12, 2011)

so who is crying about oriana nerfs although i wanted to buy her ..........................


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 13, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I always play Zilean or Heimerdinger in 3's and pwn face.



Stop poking you asshole.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Who plays 3v3? lol  So boring... Can't wait for dominon ><


3v3 boring? I think it's manly

Cowardly ranged kiters and gay supports work poorly there, so you are left with men fighting men

That Singed is the most OP champ there (the trolliest of trolly champions) further emphasizes how awesome it is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2011)

I was fairly convinced that Dr. Mundo was the king of 3v3.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

WAD said:


> I was fairly convinced that Dr. Mundo was the king of 3v3.


Was is the word. A fairly long time since that has been true.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

Before  the spirit visage nerf, he was beast yeah, after that jax took the crown of 3s king!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 13, 2011)

Jax is no where near a 3v3 king.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

A decent Jax can solo 1v3 pretty much with ease...


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

Nah Jax only used to be a God in 3vs3 when PD gave dodge and he could stack life(through ap/ad) and dodge like no other(must have been a year+).Today he's a generic carry he has his uses but nothing too fearsome


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jax, Xin Zhao, Renekton and other melee bruisers have all had their momentary OP periods on 3v3 while they've been patched up and down, but Singed has been a consistently OP bastard there for a long period of time.

Right now Jax might indeed be the most OP TT champion, but I still stand by Singed being the king.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Jax, Xin Zhao, Renekton and other melee bruisers have all had their momentary op-periods on 3v3 while they've been patched up and down, but Singed has been a consistently op bastard there for a long period of time.
> 
> Right now Jax might indeed be the most OP TT champion, but I still stand by Singed being the king.



Idk he needs a good early phase to be effective and he can easily be countered or even killed.Hell i've killed Jax(s) with goddamn yi(they were probably noobs but nvm that)

The best team is Zilean Kat and quite honestly anything else(probably tank).Send the 3rd person in everybody uses their stuns cos they are too panicky while you clean up with Zilean's bombs+Kat's ulti(not too mention zilean can ulti anyone who's about to die)

Yes i am talking about setups but hey you need a good team not just op champs to win(most of the time)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

Singed will get toned down anyways, or so riot said, his ulti got ridiculous sustain


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

omfg why dont they just release the fuckin patch notes after 10 million delays


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> The best team is Zilean Kat and quite honestly anything else(probably tank).Send the 3rd person in everybody uses their stuns cos they are too panicky while you clean up with Zilean's bombs+Kat's ulti(not too mention zilean can ulti anyone who's about to die)
> 
> Yes i am talking about setups but hey you need a good team not just op champs to win(most of the time)


Kat is too easily countered to be consistently good. She needs to hit with her ulti to get fed, and if the other team uses their cc smart, she can't. Thus she will either snowball like crazy against teams lacking cc or become fodder (alternatively she will still snowball if the other team don't save their cc for her).

A much more OP team would be something like Singed, Mordekaiser, Gangplank/Udyr with Gangplank or Udyr jungling. Singed or Morde can 1v2 bot.

Bruisers rule 3v3, Zilean or Katarina won't be the best there. And I think Orianna, Brand or Annie can do the same things those 2 can, only better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

thats retarded. zilean and kat and tank

hmm give me a sec to counter.

nocturne, trynd, annie

trynd initiates, annie aoe stuns, noc ults zilean, makes zilean use his ult on himself, then switches to kat/tank. gg

kat sucks ass, zilean? support on 3v3? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Kat is too easily countered to be consistently good. She needs to hit with her ulti to get fed, and if the other team uses their cc smart, she can't. Thus she will either snowball like crazy against teams lacking cc or become fodder (alternatively she will still snowball if the other team don't save their cc for her).
> 
> A much more OP team would be something like Singed, Mordekaiser, Gangplank/Udyr with Gangplank or Udyr jungling. Singed or Morde can 1v2 bot.
> 
> Bruisers rule 3v3, Zilean or Katarina won't be the best there. And I think Orianna, Brand or Annie can do the same things those 2 can, only better.



Nah i think you are underestimating her mate,not pro with Kata tbh but she's one of the best farmers out there with free harass if you play smartly to boot.Kills are just another added bonus.And trust me Udyr is old news while i don't think the pirate was ever good(i have only seen like very few gps get fed ever) in over 2k games.Tanky dps is the way to go poppy is a good example(especially with her 3rd stunning almost everywhere).

Also Garen i used to rush BoS+FM and was at 2-2.5k+ at lvl 10 or so.Ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2011)

I just challenged a guy with 1.6k elo and lost. The worst part was, I challenged him since he was insulting others. Talk about humiliating


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

your          elo?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Nah i think you are underestimating her mate,not pro with Kata tbh but she's one of the best farmers out there with free harass if you play smartly to boot.


Well, perhaps I'm underwhelmed by her cause I've played too much Singed. Katarina's ulti is a fling-beacon for him, squishy target standing still with interruptible ulti on. I reckon Singed is pretty much a counter to her on 3v3. Any bruiser with hard cc like Singed, Sion or Udyr basically is.

Haven't played Katarina, but I reckon there might be similarities with Nunu who I've played a lot on 3v3. Any time I met a team without any interrupting skills, I rejoiced, cause I could pop my ulti in peace, and I don't see how that's different for Katarina.

Any decent team has good cc though, thus she won't be consistently good.


> And trust me Udyr is old news while i don't think the pirate was ever good(i have only seen like very few gps get fed ever) in over 2k games.Tanky dps is the way to go poppy is a good example(especially with her 3rd stunning almost everywhere).
> 
> Also Garen i used to rush BoS+FM and was at 2-2.5k+ at lvl 10 or so.Ridiculous to say the least.


Udyr isn't old news on 3v3. He may not be OP anymore, but he's made for 3v3 even in a weaker state than his previously OP state.

And if you don't think GP was ever good, you've missed something, there's a reason he was nerfed 2 patches in a row. Now he's balanced.

Bringing Garen and Poppy up is weird though, cause I chose Udyr and GP for their jungle skills, Garen and Poppy aren't comparable champions. Jungle control is important on TT, and Udyr and GP help bring that to the team more than Garen or Poppy.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2011)

I have no elo. I'm level 27.

Unlike Nunu, if Kat's ulti gets cancelled, she doesn't have much usefulness after that. She could throw in a dagger and shunpo, but other than that, she doesn't have much utility. Her Ultimate's her trump card.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

Lupin said:


> I have no elo. I'm level 27.
> 
> Unlike Nunu, if Kat's ulti gets cancelled, she doesn't have much usefulness after that. She could throw in a dagger and shunpo, but other than that, she doesn't have much utility. Her Ultimate's her trump card.



wow holy shit yeah dont try and 1v1 anyone. my god, if ur not even lvl 30 you're automatically pretty much bad. just due to how little experience you have and knowledge on the game.

this applies to everyone. game doesnt even start till lvl 30.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2011)

Not necessarily. I've been playing with tons of level 30's and some of them can't even play their characters right. I'm pretty confident I can play as well as a level 30.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

I have played with so many shitty 30s you cant even imagine :S


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Not necessarily. I've been playing with tons of level 30's and some of them can't even play their characters right. I'm pretty confident I can play as well as a level 30.


Well, I sort of felt the same at lvl 27, but there's a huge learning curve after you hit 30. Runes+masteries are optimized to higher degrees because people have more runes too.

While you may be better than some 30's, a lvl 27 can't really compete with a lvl 30.

And just so you know, 1600 elo is pretty good, I think I read somewhere that 1200 and upwards constitute the top quarter of the player base.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Well, perhaps I'm underwhelmed by her cause I've played too much Singed. Katarina's ulti is a fling-beacon for him, squishy target standing still with interruptible ulti on. I reckon Singed is pretty much a counter to her on 3v3. Any bruiser with hard cc like Singed, Sion or Udyr basically is.
> 
> Haven't played Katarina, but I reckon there might be similarities with Nunu who I've played a lot on 3v3. Any time I met a team without any interrupting skills, I rejoiced, cause I could pop my ulti in peace, and I don't see how that's different for Katarina.
> 
> ...



Well i guess i should have specified i have given up competitive play for some time now.I was in the 1800s but i guess i got bored(i get that a lot) and i only play randoms nowadays.Sure can't disagree that having a jungler is 80% of the time beneficial to your team however you need people capable of handling 1vs2 which is not exactly easy to find.Also don't underestimate Garen+Poppy i almost always dominate top lane with them and the sheer destruction and disruption they cause in the enemy team is worth it trust me.Olaf is another good suggestion and the best part is you can suck early game(i don't see why one would though as he's powerful),and you can still carry in the end.

A good Nunu is ridiculous btw impossible to counter solo top(short of ganking) possibly most op early game in the game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

yeh of course most 30's sucks they are still brand new 30's.

And yes necessarily, you have no idea how much better you get after you've playee 1000+ games let alone 2000+ games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Well, I sort of felt the same at lvl 27, but there's a huge learning curve after you hit 30. Runes+masteries are optimized to higher degrees because people have more runes too.
> 
> While you may be better than some 30's, a lvl 27 can't really compete with a lvl 30.
> 
> And just so you know, 1600 elo is pretty good, I think I read somewhere that 1200 and upwards constitute the top quarter of the player base.



1250+ is 25% of the ranked playerbase. meaning 75% of people are 1249 or below.

1520+ is only 3%


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2011)

Level 28 now. Well, I already filled up all my marks with Tier 3 runes , pretty much all my slots are filled with tier 3 now. So I can't really make an excuse for my loss.

True I guess. I'm still learning I guess.

Well, it was my first 1v1 tbh. . I got some pretty shitty items and summoner skills for a 1v1 and got owned. 

Still looking for a great 1v1 middle lane who can stomp me hard. That guy whom I challenged didn't exactly feel very pro to me.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Level 28 now. Well, I already filled up all my marks with Tier 3 runes , pretty much all my slots are filled with tier 3 now. So I can't really make an excuse for my loss.
> 
> True I guess. I'm still learning I guess.
> 
> ...



I am no pro but i am always open to a challenge.EU or USA?

Btw you are gonna need loads of rune sets don't think you are done yet


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2011)

SEA. So 1.6k elo doesn't matter much here.

These chinese LOL art look great:



:datgothannie

Maybe will use it as a set


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

see at your lvl, you have no runes, you dont have good micro skills, and you're still figuring out how to be build a solid macro for pretty much everyone. you dont smart cast, ward very well or at all, its hard to last hit, its hard to look at chat to see MIA and look at map to figure out who is Mia on your own, you dont counter build very well, or at all, you dont prioritize dragon/baron, you probably dont know the meta or fotm is atm, or who to ban in ranked, you dont even have 1 rune page filled out with necessary runes, you cant jugnle with anyone besides udyr or ww(runes), hell you dont even have masteries all filled out. and thats really just the beginning


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2011)

Kat is no good for 3v3.

Put her in a 5v5 with say, Morgana, who can Black Shield her. Then...

Oh my, oh my, oh my.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

WAD said:


> Kat is no good for 3v3.
> 
> Put her in a 5v5 with say, Morgana, who can Black Shield her. Then...
> 
> Oh my, oh my, oh my.



that with her having a banshees would not be too shabby

well asuming they have decent amount of cc, if they dont then no need for banshees


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think I have most of them cleared. I play with an organized team a lot, I can multi-role, I'm still building my page (Since I don't buy characters much ). You're right about masteries though. But I think I know what's going on in the game though. I'm pretty used to teamwork-based games. I know I still have much more to get used to though. Can't say i'm too good yet, but I believe I have the basics down at the very least.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

WAD said:


> Kat is no good for 3v3.
> 
> Put her in a 5v5 with say, Morgana, who can Black Shield her. Then...
> 
> Oh my, oh my, oh my.



Guys obviously if she gets cced she loses most of the usefulness.But if you send a decoy in first or even better have her shunpo in get destroyed in seconds while Zilean ultid and she comes back to rip everyone to shreds while everybody's stun is on cd


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

i mean really kat doesnt even do that much dmg. a brand is much better and has cc. kat is noob friendly


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> i mean really kat doesnt even do that much dmg. a brand is much better and has cc. kat is noob friendly



Not convinced.And kat has build in escape mechanisms(then again that's why you should roll flash most of the time i guessLhmm).The whole flash is going to be removed deal which i've been hearing for 2 years now is it going to happen ever?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

no its going to happen. mainly because without flash, the competitive scene would turn to shit


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> no its going to happen. mainly because without flash, the competitive scene would turn to shit



Fair nuff.

Just played Talon strangely enough i had only encountered him 1-2 times so far and only played by noobs.Tested against intermediate bots as my first game (that's how i roll) and went 28/0/21 and i even had a tryn/gp/anivia on my team.1penta and a quadra ofc bots aren't the best measuring stick but with some skill that guy is one op bamf.

Also outfarmed and outleveled everyone while in a duo lane


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

i mean its not going to happen


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

The Dunning–Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which unskilled people  make poor decisions and reach erroneous conclusions, but their  incompetence denies them the metacognitive ability to recognize their  mistakes.[1] *The unskilled therefore suffer from illusory superiority, rating their ability as above average

*this is what happens to most bads, and low lvls.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> The Dunning–Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which unskilled people  make poor decisions and reach erroneous conclusions, but their  incompetence denies them the metacognitive ability to recognize their  mistakes.[1] *The unskilled therefore suffer from illusory superiority, rating their ability as above average
> 
> *this is what happens to most bads, and low lvls.



Lol there's a scientific name for being a terribad noob?Good to know


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2011)

Not necessarily. You gotta _want _to learn in order to improve.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Lol there's a scientific name for being a terribad noob?Good to know


Hmm.. That's what I really hate about gaming the most, how crass everyone is with their repeat of empty statements like "noob", "omg" and "suck" as if that constitutes team communication.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Hmm.. That's what I really hate about gaming the most, how crass everyone is with their repeat of empty statements like "noob", "omg" and "suck" as if that constitutes team communication.



Nah believe it or not i am not really insulting or abrasive in-game except towards the people just described.Bad players who think they are better than anyone else


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Nah believe it or not i am not really insulting or abrasive in-game except towards the people just described.Bad players who think they are better than anyone else


Hehe, perhaps I made myself poorly understood, was just an association I had, didn't mean to imply you were one of those who reflexively spit out omg or noob if a team mate dies. Just hate those though.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 13, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Hehe, perhaps I made myself poorly understood, was just an association I had, didn't mean to imply you were one of those who reflexively spit out omg or noob if a team mate dies. Just hate those though.



Kk mate noworries.Wasn't too clear myself about this,so no problemo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I've played a lot of online games for the last 10+ years of my life.

And I've found that the LoL community has by far the worst sportsmanship.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 13, 2011)

i have a really strong feeling riven is going to become my #2 champ


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 13, 2011)

WAD said:


> Yeah I've played a lot of online games for the last 10+ years of my life.
> 
> And I've found that the LoL community has by far the worst sportsmanship.


----------



## Azure Kite (Sep 13, 2011)

WAD said:


> Yeah I've played a lot of online games for the last 10+ years of my life.
> 
> *And I've found that the LoL community has by far the worst sportsmanship.*


Lol, you're a bit late on that part. =P. Though, that said, it's not all the time you run into raging-flaming-idiots. 


Goova said:


> i have a really strong feeling riven is going to become my #2 champ


Riven looks good and the fact the person who made her also made Orianna and Renketon, should be good.

On another note: 



> Hello Summoners,
> 
> Our release team has confirmed that an extra 24 hours is needed to ensure quality release. There will be no downtime tonight for the Riven patch. We are sorry for any inconvenience and thank you for your patience.



Patch be delayed. T_T


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> wow holy shit yeah dont try and 1v1 anyone. my god, if ur not even lvl 30 you're automatically pretty much bad. just due to how little experience you have and knowledge on the game.
> 
> this applies to everyone. game doesnt even start till lvl 30.


Oh that's crap to generalize that much. Not considering a lot of factors, most notably DotA/HoN experience.



Lupin said:


> These chinese LOL art look great:


I replaced my PVP.net art with the chinese ones. They're so much better it's ridiculous.



WAD said:


> Kat is no good for 3v3.


Or anywhere really. She's nub-friendly because she can pop in, ult, and probably get a kill. Otherwise she's generally not doing very much or getting focused down in about 2 seconds.



Immortal King said:


> The whole flash is going to be removed deal which i've been hearing for 2 years now is it going to happen ever?


I really don't understand this idea, flash seems so integral to the game. There's too much CC not to have it. I play all squishy's so it's usually my only way out of a herp-derp-long-range-cc-tower-diving-bs situation. It would imbalance things in favor of champs w/ their own flash-like abilities.



Goova said:


> The Dunning?Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which unskilled people  make poor decisions and reach erroneous conclusions, but their  incompetence denies them the metacognitive ability to recognize their  mistakes.[1] *The unskilled therefore suffer from illusory superiority, rating their ability as above average*
> 
> this is what happens to most bads, and low lvls.



I think this is 98% of competitive multiplayer gamers, across all skill levels.

It's worse in LoL because Riot is made of _morons_ and created a game that is _built_ around imbalance, particularly towards newer players. The fact that more experienced players enter the game with straight-up better stats widens the skill gap even farther. They may reach erroneous conclusions as a result, but they aren't wrong insofar as the game _is_ actually unfair when against higher level summoners.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 13, 2011)

2nd ever Pentakill with Morde.

12/1/13, I ult talon then I killed the rest of the team, good shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

ugh, morde, only problem i have with him is it doesnt matter if you shut him down in lane or rape his asshole so hard, if he can ult your carry and get her, he's going to carry his team.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

ugh new patch preview >_>;

those shen changes >_>; its like they are forcing the player to do a hybrid build


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

fuck that

full AP shen

hot dog


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

they need to fix shens lategame energy debacle.

yo Olaf barely got buffed for shame.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2011)

Like olaf had  mana problems.....


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw44JdK3p9k[/YOUTUBE]

For the LolGaren players(i am one myself)


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

garen is a troll character for me, late game he has not cc for tanking


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 14, 2011)

Silence is decent and he's not really meant to be a tank with that damage


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

only a single target cc and nothing else


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck, it seems like they destroyed Orianna


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

haha yeah op orianna gets the nerf hammer and now got hit hard 

let's see her disappear into the forgotten realms of the nerf hammer


----------



## Grep (Sep 14, 2011)

Something I have only ever seen in LoL happen the other night.

I was playing an int bot game with some friends that were new because PVP is just so scary. 

There were these two fails who must have queued together up in top lane. They both proceeded to die about 10 times each by the 20 minute mark and didn't even get any kills to make up for it. 

Whatever its a bot game right? 

Well the start attacking 7/0/10 me and my lane partner and the person with us who was mid who had pushed towers in our lanes and called us bad/terrible/etc. We all responded with the obvious "you have no kills and 10+ deaths..." but they just kept away at it and really got a bit crazy over it. Needless to say we never had their help in team fights. Int bots of course get tons of free gold as the game goes on. So the longer the game goes the more OP they get. 3 v 5 with two new players was a bit too daunting of a task so we lost. Whatever a bot game though overall.

But it is so strange to me how people who aren't good would ever attack people for not being good o.o

The strange thing is they were bragging about how good they are. The LoL (and MOBA's in general) fanbase defies all logic sometimes.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

they just have a big ass ego, i included and vent their anger at losing a game


----------



## Lupin (Sep 14, 2011)

Shen buff made me happy ..

Pretty cool update otherwise.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just managed something for the first time on 3v3. We lost the innermost tower and still managed to win


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah been playing shen a lot on ranked 

it is awesome seeing him shine again


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

a really good patch, i approve of it, too bad its taken forever


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2011)

Goova said:


> ugh, morde, only problem i have with him is it doesnt matter if you shut him down in lane or rape his asshole so hard, if he can ult your carry and get her, he's going to carry his team.



Thats true, that Talon was the carry of the other team.

Plus in the last match, Morde is gonna get nerfed...


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 14, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Just managed something for the first time on 3v3. We lost the innermost tower and still managed to win



Have pulled that off with pantheon backdoor like once.Good job mate


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Have pulled that off with pantheon backdoor like once.Good job mate


Hehe, more stylish your way perhaps. We hadn't managed to take a single tower, but killed 2 in base who tried to retake inhibitors, then we pushed as hell and got 3 towers and killed base.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

finally up, spotlight is comin up soon


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 14, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Hehe, more stylish your way perhaps. We hadn't managed to take a single tower, but killed 2 in base who tried to retake inhibitors, then we pushed as hell and got 3 towers and killed base.



Even better then.Would like to watch a replay of that


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

i fucking hate garren as tank 

we had a game and the otherside had a morde tank

we had lux, morgana, mf, lee sin and garren. the garren tank was useless, he couldn't not control or draw aggro

the other team just focused mf and then the other squishies and we lost the team fights that way, since mf did no damage due to early death in a team fight. fuck how i hate having a tank who can't hold aggro


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## serger989 (Sep 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> i fucking hate garren as tank
> 
> we had a game and the otherside had a morde tank
> 
> ...



That's because Garen isn't a tank, he can go meaty, like sunfire, atmas etc all dependant on the situation, but tank Garen? Stupid shit. OOOOO look I have a - a ... silence?? Ghostblade is my fav Garen item <3

Could a tank do this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_iC4ORFXxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2011)

the issue with garen in general is his early game is great but he falls off incredibly late game and is just an unkillable(hyperbole) annoyance for the most part


----------



## serger989 (Sep 15, 2011)

WAD said:


> the issue with garen in general is his early game is great but he falls off incredibly late game and is just an unkillable(hyperbole) annoyance for the most part



I've only ever found Garen useful at end game if he's the most fed on the team and snowballed ahead of everyone else or ... I usually get this build these days. It's his utility, judgement harass and sure hit ulti that keeps him around end game.

Dorans Shield - Merc Treads - Ghostblade - Giants Belt/Negatron - Atmas - Force of Nature - Mallet/Sunfire - Infinity Edge, works really well tbh


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd get a Randuins instead of Sunfire or Mallet. Sunfires was good before the price increase and damage decrease.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 15, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'd get a Randuins instead of Sunfire or Mallet. Sunfires was good before the price increase and damage decrease.



Good idea, I usually just get it so it adds to overall harass (what judgement is good for late game), but the AOE slow would be boat loads better in team fights. It would reduce his damage a tad though.

And good lord, Rugged Garen is so cool looking, glad I bought him and Demonblade Tryndamere, Lord Mordekaiser as well, though he is fucking shit now... Just played him with the changes, as I said, anyone with a brain fucks him now. You can't even get the shield up to run away now. Not only do you do zero damage compared to anyone pre ultimate/boots like before, but now you don't even charge your shield. He's a free kill since his only get away abilities are his summoner spells.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not too sure what to think of Riven. Her combos look pretty sweet and all, but it looks like it's only good for picking up single targets. Hmm.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lupin said:


> I'm not too sure what to think of Riven. Her combos look pretty sweet and all, but it looks like it's only good for picking up single targets. Hmm.



She's pretty fucking handy, saw someone who knew what they were doing, reminded me of a good Lee Sin. Untouchable. Just very very annoying. She has a great stun and a knockback, that dash is a lot more annoying than you'd think. Her ulti hits like a freight train and her overall team melee aoe dmg is high. If you get pure damage she rocks faces rather easily. She's not really an auto attacker, just beef up her abilities with AD. Her final Q aoe knockbacks, that's really handy... She's also a god at chasing.

She can be a tad tanky to. Definitely not a trinity force user though. Not compared to what else she can get.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet. I'm still waiting for her patch to arrive. It'll probably take a few more days. SEA updates slower.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2011)

how is her initiation? or crowd control? cause you might be able to pull out some tanky builds with her from the looks of it.

she has an aoe stun, aoe knockback, and a closeing dash in, and aoe burst ulti

sounds like she could pull out some nasty stunts as a tanky dps


----------



## Lupin (Sep 15, 2011)

Didn't really hear Phreak's description of her skills. More or less just looked at her skills. Her stun only seemed like last half a second? Pretty amazing though. Good enough to shut down some channeling skills.

Didn't know she had an airborne move. I thought it was Singed who pulled that off


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 15, 2011)

I noticed some Garen discussion and while i generally approve,mfing 
bloodthirster guys.Incredible item and the ls on it is def worth it since you'll probably be the most focused in fights-_-.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2011)

>garen
>most focused

Only if the other team IS BABIES


----------



## perman07 (Sep 15, 2011)

Didi said:


> >garen
> >most focused
> 
> Only if the other team IS BABIES


Not true. What people don't get when they cry about the wrong player being focused is that it's not always a good idea to just go for the squishies in the back, that can quickly lead to dying. And if a Caitlyn only has the opportunity to attack the Garen in the front, then that's who she will attack. Tanks get focused too, it's inevitable if they position themselves correctly.

If tanks never got focused, then you wouldn't see them dying, and oftentimes they die more than their carries, which can be a good thing.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 15, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Not true. What people don't get when they cry about the wrong player being focused is that it's not always a good idea to just go for the squishies in the back, that can quickly lead to dying. And if a Caitlyn only has the opportunity to attack the Garen in the front, then that's who she will attack. Tanks get focused too, it's inevitable if they position themselves correctly.
> 
> If tanks never got focused, then you wouldn't see them dying, and oftentimes they die more than their carries, which can be a good thing.



QFT'ed.But as many people have clarified already you should never play sheer tank Garen a hybrid is more effective and oftentimes they have no chance but to focus you when you are wrecking them with your spin to win (and your other crap).

Might have linked it already(if so sorry) but i love this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw44JdK3p9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2011)

I almost always go Atmogs on Garen
Works like a charm


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 15, 2011)

Didi said:


> I almost always go Atmogs on Garen
> Works like a charm



Idk i just don't think warmog's(you couple atma's with it right?) has any synergy with Garen(barring the passive which is useless in teamfights).Besides you are begging for a bloodrazor that way(i have taken down many a Garen's who went for that build).


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, the health+regen just greatly improves your tankyness, and the atma's is excellent on Garen.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 15, 2011)

Riven is so beast. Fucking love her.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2011)

serger989 said:


> That's because Garen isn't a tank, he can go meaty, like sunfire, atmas etc all dependant on the situation, but tank Garen? Stupid shit. OOOOO look I have a - a ... silence?? Ghostblade is my fav Garen item <3
> 
> Could a tank do this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_iC4ORFXxI[/YOUTUBE]



Is Garen still as good as he was before?


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 15, 2011)

Goova said:


> Riven is so beast. Fucking love her.



^This.Tried her against inter bots(first time and all) and didn't go lifesteal/hp as i do with most carries but mostly followed the spotlight build worked wonders.18/0/8 and outfarmed mid in a duo lane.Good dps good farming and decent survivability with basically 2 escape mechanisms.Ulti is also beast

It's also possible my runes/masteries were pretty terrible didn't pay too much attention to those.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 15, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Idk i just don't think warmog's(you couple atma's with it right?) has any synergy with Garen(barring the passive which is useless in teamfights).Besides you are begging for a bloodrazor that way(i have taken down many a Garen's who went for that build).



Agreed, that's why I get more utility based HP items with atmas on him, warmogs offers nothing for me. His passive is a STRONG regen as it is since it's a flat .5%. If I get any regen as someone said above, I'd get Randuin's and nearly always FoN for the speed/resist.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah, im buy ALL AD runes, because its awesome, +25 damage at start is so good, since i rush brutalizer, and then get last whisper if they have armor.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 15, 2011)

Before you blow all your ip wait for the nerfbat though


----------



## Rene (Sep 15, 2011)

Riven is fine as she is a bit on the weaker side of things.

As for warmogs, it gives you a lot of soak and once you hit 160+ resistances which you generally do with the build I run. Health is just worth more. I would also run Mallet on Garen instead of warmogs occasionally, just depends on how tanky you need to be.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 15, 2011)

I love Cho-Gat, 4 games I played with im today and I got 4 wins.

The only thing I dont like about him is that he moves in slow motion(even if I have force of nature).

7/1/22 was the score of my last game.

I assisted in 2 triple kills(one by Shaco and the other one by Annie)


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2011)

give him movement speed runes and see the wonders of fast cho gath 

and use the ultility tree and give him even more speed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2011)

Just played my first game of Preseason 2.

I swear I was facepalming at our comp at champ select, but then I facepalmed even more at theirs during loading screen. And the summoner spells for some of them...



I was the Jungle Noc. Thankfully me and Garen went on a rampage and we went 26-5 for teamkills until they surrendered @ 22.

Yay. Time to grind out some more today. I'm sure I won't be that lucky again.


----------



## Grep (Sep 16, 2011)

You people need to l2p Garen. His damage is amazing even if you go tanky (amazing for a tanky character at least). His only issue is he brings nothing to the team other than his silence and his rape. And his demacia fapping.

Lots of bad Garens out there though.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2011)

so i played with and against the new champion riven,
 and i gotta say, she's worthless

as shen without any gear, besides my boots i fucking pwn her with just vorpal blade 1v1 while she's doing all of her special attacks

gotta say she's really crappy champ


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> You people need to l2p Garen. His damage is amazing even if you go tanky (amazing for a tanky character at least). His only issue is he brings nothing to the team other than his silence and his rape. And his demacia fapping.
> 
> Lots of bad Garens out there though.



true that

he's invaluable because he's one of the best solo top picks



Muk said:


> so i played with and against the new champion riven,
> and i gotta say, she's worthless
> 
> as shen without any gear, besides my boots i fucking pwn her with just vorpal blade 1v1 while she's doing all of her special attacks
> ...





pretty lulz

i instinctively knew she wouldnt be good, meanwhile i was right about my talon


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 17, 2011)

Yesterday IDK how I survived after receiving 5 Ults from Cass,Olaf,Leona,Trundle and Kat). I played with Cho-Gat again

@Muk, I had dodge runes for Cho-Gat, and somehow it has worked for me.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 17, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Yesterday IDK how I survived after receiving 5 Ults from Cass,Olaf,Leona,Trundle and Kat). I played with Cho-Gat again
> 
> @Muk, I had dodge runes for Cho-Gat, and somehow it has worked for me.



I can answer that, you were chogarth.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 17, 2011)

Recently started this, shame I can't play games as much I used to due to the evil that is EMPLOYMENT.

Two more wins till I can finally have Flash and 6300 IP...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Riven or Irelia....that is the question


----------



## Grep (Sep 18, 2011)

Fenix said:


> Recently started this, shame I can't play games as much I used to due to the evil that is EMPLOYMENT.
> 
> Two more wins till I can finally have Flash and 6300 IP...
> 
> ...



Neither. You shouldn't buy FOTM champs or many 6300ip champs if you just started. You will have more fun buying TONS of 450-1350 champs imo if you just started. Personally I think new players should just play free champs till they find the ones they really like.

Just a tip though.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 18, 2011)

It's fine to play as whatever you want. There're tons of free new champions every week. I recently played as Galio. Plenty of fun actually.

Try playing some new champions on the free week before buying them.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 18, 2011)

I've played a lot of bot matches but don't have the guts to play normal games (cos imma pussy lol ) but I really enjoy playing with cho,tristana,mord and leona, any on here that plays any of these characters just direct me to a good guide or what their play style is?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

My word of advice is actually to do the following:

Don't buy ANY champs until Level 30.

The reason for this is that you should try to play as many champs as possible until then. Think of Level 30 as where the real game begins, the true "endgame". You don't want to tunnel on one champion, because then you will take longer to learn the mechanics of the others.

Consequently, this allows you to save up lots of IP for Post Level 20, so that way you can start dumping them on rune sets, which are extremely crucial in min/maxing your performance.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I already spent on some champs :x, but my friend who has played for a long time said not to bother with runes before lvl 20 as the tier 3 ones won't be available (as you just said)

Currently lvl 15 right now and have about 6300 ip, from what I understand getting a rune page costs about 10K ip?


----------



## Grep (Sep 18, 2011)

What WAD said is mostly right but if you have like one or two champs your really like that you have played free go ahead and buy them. Especially if they are cheaper. But play as many as you can to better understand general game mechanics and specific character mechanics. It makes it easier to play against those champions too. 

Bot games are a good place to learn the basic parts of the game (if you are new to moba) and the general play style of any champ you've never played before. But there are HUGE differences to PVP and bot games. Bots will never use brush or try to conceal themselves. Bots never gank they only come to aid when a tower is being pushed. 

Beg bots play a safe to the book game and int bots play REALLY aggressive. I actually think int bots are easier to kill early game because they are so aggressive. 

Map awareness is the single most important thing to have in this game.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 18, 2011)

I could help you with Cho. That's the only champion I play out of the few you mentioned. Normal isn't too different from co-op vs ai tbh. Depending on your opponent.

I more or less agree with WAD. Enjoy yourself with the new champions every week. I don't particularly mind buying champions before level 30 though. I bought myself some champions to main already before the 30 mark. But I've also played my fair share of champions. Knowing their mechanics and knowing how to counter them will really make the game easier.

Not only is map awareness important, you gotta know your role in the teamfight. Teamfights in late game pretty much shows whether you'll win or lose. There was once I game where my team was losing to the point where we barely had our inhibitors standing, we managed to beat them in a teamfight, rushed mid lane and won.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2011)

i played when there were no bots to play against

did a lot better that way and got to know most of the mechanics way faster that way

but it is also a lot more frustrating when losing


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, you learn more from playing against real people, just do that.


Also, I don't agree with WAD about not buying champions. If you find a champion you really like, buy it and play it more often. Just be sure to try out every champion you haven't tried yet. Because the best way to learn how to play against a certain champion, is by playing that champion.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2011)

just play on normal, you are not with a ranking system anyways, so it doesn't matters


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 18, 2011)

Only thing with the new chars is the item building, are the recommended items ok to follow or just try to find a good guide which would show how to build a char?


----------



## Didi (Sep 18, 2011)

Recommended items are usually very sub-par.

I always try and find a guide before playing a new character.
Mobafire has good guides. Solomid.net too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 18, 2011)

Man I lost 6 of my last 7 games yesterday, after starting out 5-0.

The most amounts of deaths I had were 2....


----------



## Fenix (Sep 18, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Neither. You shouldn't buy FOTM champs or many 6300ip champs if you just started. You will have more fun buying TONS of 450-1350 champs imo if you just started. Personally I think new players should just play free champs till they find the ones they really like.
> 
> Just a tip though.



Don't be ridiculous


*Spoiler*: __ 



I only buy female melee champs 




And I have Janna on reserve when I feel like tryhard, but playing support in pub games always feel like a waste of time. 



perucho1990 said:


> Man I lost 6 of my last 7 games yesterday, after starting out 5-0.
> 
> The most amounts of deaths I had were 2....



Yea, losing streaks suck. The worst part is when you feel like you should be aggressive to compensate for your other lanes feeding. I try to que with a friend or two now when I see them on, alleviates the problem slightly.

Also holy crap Riven is mad squishy. Even farming passively with stacked Doran's can be a challenge when a good ranged smurf is constantly trying to poke you. Gotta try jungling, but apparently she has to start wolves


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2011)

everyone is  a bad riven, except for me


----------



## perman07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Goova said:


> everyone is  a bad riven, except for me


She seems better in 3v3 for me, her AOE ad combos can work on everyone there. Melees need something special in 5v5 to be viable. Master Yi's for example can kill like noone else, but without good cc + utility in addition, they tend to be inconsistent. And Riven only has that short stun, and her gap closing isn't as fast as Jax or Xin Zhao.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2011)

Riven is just a mediocre champ at the moment.

Though being laned with another shielder like Janna or Karma can provide good harass.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2011)

dyrus from solomid or clg forget which team he belongs too played riven on stream once, and she totally got owned every freaking time he tried her

she was good early game (1-3) but then falls off short after other characters get their spells to higher levels


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2011)

Dyrus playing on EG as far as i know.
Yeah riven is definitely weak at this point, she is totally out of game in late.
Man now that the ranked are disabled im soo bored


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 18, 2011)

Haven't seen any spectacular Riven's yet.


----------



## Grep (Sep 19, 2011)

I remember riots old model of introducing new champs that are completely broken so they become FOTM and everyone buys them then they nerf them hard any everyone stops playing them. Lol.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> Haven't seen any spectacular Riven's yet.



I did, jungle Riven was very good, in my team she went 6/0/10.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

if you want to troll riven is pretty fun to watch, but really she does not have anything if you try and play her seriously


----------



## Lupin (Sep 20, 2011)

Do any of you guys have tips on tanking? I've always thought my tanking was somewhat decent, but recently i've just lost three games in a row tanking. I usually take the job since no one wants to tank.

I played Amumu and i've always been the one diving in first. I usually rope in - ultimate. Usually gets the enemy team stunned, then I focus on stunning the enemy carry next, while keeping spamming tantrum and turning on despair.

But i've been called a noob in twice the games. That means i'm _clearly_ doing something wrong. But i'll just put aside the fact that I had to solo the top lane even though I was Amumu. Am I doing something wrong? If not, do you guys have any general tips on tanking?


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Sep 20, 2011)

Lupin said:


> But i've been called a noob in twice the games. That means i'm _clearly_ doing something wrong.



Even if they call you that it doesn't mean you are one. Lots of angry gamers are playing nowdays.

On the tanking subject:
Always watch out for the other teams conposition. I mean like heavy cc = merc. threads and so. Also I heavily suggest buying a sunfire cape on Amumu because with his despair you can do pretty decent damage. Banshee is also a great item because of Amumu can quickly run out of mana and the passive is also great agains a cc or so.

Hope I could help.


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 20, 2011)

Amumu is good, you just have to be conscious of when you go when and when to use your ult.  If you go in and ult but your team is not in position to take advantage of it, you wasted your ult and the enemy team can take advantage of that and initiate a fight.

If you are gonna solo top pick Singed, Shen also seems to be making a come back.  If you are going to jungle, than Amumu is a good choice. 

My go to tank is Rammus.  It's always fun to see people wasting their flash when I come rolling in. 

He is also a strong pick for late game because you can lock some one in for three seconds (Almost no carries nowadays get merc threads or any items that decrease the duration).  I tend to lock the enemies burst/ap at the start of the battle; if their range dps present an opportunity for me to get him first than I will.  He is also a great hero to take advantage of people being out of place with power ball, flash and than taunt.

You of course also have to be conscious of protecting your own carries.  But generally if we can knock their carry out I can almost immediately switch focus.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

as far as amumu is concerned, be really sure that your team is in a position to follow up on your initiation. it is crucial, else you end up just suiciding

with his bandage toss, amumu propels himself further into the enemy team than his own teammates may be in position of.

so usually i don't use bandage toss of initiation anymore. i usually walk into their frey and ulti and use my stun on the carry to stun lock him after the bandage toss

don't let losses or being called a noob get to you


----------



## perman07 (Sep 20, 2011)

I jungle with a Amumu a fair deal, and have looked at several builds, but settled on the one I'm comfortable with.

Cloth armor + h pots (standard jungle start)
Back for philostone when I can afford it
Boots
Aegis (which works nice for tanky junglers since it includes cloth armor which almost every jungler typically start with).
Boots of Lucidity

After this I vary, cause it's important as a tank to counter what is most pressing damagewise.

Either negatron cloak, or chain vest/glacial shroud (depending on what I can afford).

Many people like to run sunfire cape on Amumu, cause it synergies so well with all his other AOE damage, but remember that Amumu's ulti is on an incredibly high cooldown, so I think cooldown reduction is tremendously effective on Amumu, cause it's his stunning which should be prioritized, not his damage. Therefore I go for Glacial Shroud and later Frozen Heart instead of Sunfire Cape. Some will say this conflicts with his tantrum (lowering enemy attack speed with Frozen Heart I mean), but who fucking cares if he can use 1 more tantrum once in a while, the aura on Frozen Heart is good for the team as a whole.

I may also upgrade my philo stone to Eleisa's miracle. I personally think this is better than buying merc threads on him, cause you will probably be buying philo stone anyways, and then you can get cd reduction boots instead of merc threads.

Final core build is then:
Boots of Lucidity, Aegis, Frozen Heart, Banshee/Force of Nature(depending on which I think fits best, they have their own strengths).

I vary on the final item.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 20, 2011)

rivens getting buffed, which is nice news


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

i don't like aegis on amumu, the stats it gives are too low for a tank. it's a good support item, not a good tank item.

also i prefer rushing a sunfire with a heart of gold, since heart of gold can be build into the shield.

i take sunfire, cause it gives me hp and armor, useful for buffering damage and effective damage. also it prevents carries from hurting you in mid game. i get a fon after that.

then it depends on team composition whether i focus more or mr or armor

merc boots are a must and cdr isn't really needed as you only want to use your ulti in a teamfight


----------



## perman07 (Sep 20, 2011)

Muk said:


> i don't like aegis on amumu, the stats it gives are too low for a tank. it's a good support item, not a good tank item.
> 
> also i prefer rushing a sunfire with a heart of gold, since heart of gold can be build into the shield.
> 
> ...


Merc threads are a must if you get tenacity from some other item?

And I don't see how there is a downside to having one of the most OP skills in the game almost twice as often.

As I've run this build lots of times, believe me, you can find a use for it when you have it more often. Not necessary to trap all 5 for it to be a good usage of it, trapping 2 or 3 can insure their deaths if you have people behind you.

It's possible I die more often and get less kills then you by focusing on CD, but I can insure the deaths of opponents with ulti more often, which I think is worth it.

As for Aegis, I find it a cheap way to get a little bit of tankiness to begin with, before I continue with other stuff. It's aura is valuable too, I don't see why aura items have to be exclusive to supports.

As someone said in an earlier page, he did an aura team. Auras are like an unnoticed strength, so I honestly don't know just how good Aegis is, but I've read someone say every team should have one Aegis since it's one of the best aura items, at least early game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2011)

aegis being a support item is kind of a lost concept

since most support nowadays will stack as many gp5 as humanly possible (and appropriate to their champ) in order to fund wards, oracles, and other support related items

aegis is a GREAT early/midgame item as the stats that early on make your team deceptively tanky, and it can be built from the cloth armor the tank jungler starts with


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

as i said its is not a good tanking item. for its cost it is not good in either health/armor/mr 

not in perspective of how much you need as a tank. most cost effective items are chain shirt and negatron cloak 

tenacity does not stack, and i don't build philosopher stone, only a heart of gold. cdr usually is good, but as far as i can see it, you should get use to not having to use your ulti to keep an entire team occupied. cause once you fire your ulti the other team usually think that's it from an amumu. if you learn to still be a thread and occupy carries without needing to use your ulti, amumu becomes that much more potent

i used to depend on my ulti just as much for certain kills, however i've done less and less with it and am doing much better in the kill/death/assist ratio as i don't die as often/not at all and still manages to help the team get kills. its the best kind of kills. to not die and have your team get kills


----------



## perman07 (Sep 20, 2011)

^This was an obvious point, so I didn't feel like I had to emphasize it, but increased cd mean more bandage drops and tantrums too, it doesn't make you less of a threat to not have sunfire cape. I'm still a threat, your build is perhaps tankier earlier, but I think cd is a valuable trade for that.

Amumu's strength is his disables, CD reduction help increase that strength. Damage should be last priority with Amumu, which is why I only take Sunfire Cape if I need more armor than Frozen Heart provides.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

amumu needs health that you don't get from frozen heart

there comes a time where you as a tank need to have the health to survive a team fight or long enough to keep control over a team fight. frozen heart doesn't scale well into late game, as ad carries will have the armor pen needed to pierce through it.

sunfire gives you health and armor, which is why you take it over cdr. its not the damage you want, its a nice bonus, but you really want the health and armor. after that you are pretty free to choose which defense stat you want to focus on, depending on the enemy team composition


----------



## perman07 (Sep 20, 2011)

Health, yeah, I most often choose Banshee over Force, I get health only after negatron cloak and glacial shroud.

But whatever, good points and bad points on any build.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 21, 2011)

I saw an Amumu build with no merc treads.

That is not an Amumu build.


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2011)

lol merc treads.

It honestly depends on the opposing team. If they have little or no CC, Amumu definitely doesn't need it. 

On occasion, i'll get CDR boots or boots of swiftness with him when needed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd sooner pick Sorc Boots for Mummy if CC isn't a problem 



Muk said:


> amumu needs health that you don't get from frozen heart
> 
> there comes a time where you as a tank need to have the health to survive a team fight or long enough to keep control over a team fight. frozen heart doesn't scale well into late game, as ad carries will have the armor pen needed to pierce through it.
> 
> sunfire gives you health and armor, which is why you take it over cdr. its not the damage you want, its a nice bonus, but you really want the health and armor. after that you are pretty free to choose which defense stat you want to focus on, depending on the enemy team composition



No. Don't follow this advice at all, Sunfire is absolutely horrible for its cost. Before the damage nerf AND price increase, it's a good item but no longer

If you want AR + HP then you get Randuins, which is around 400 more gold and provides much more use. The CDR and active is more important than that crappy 20-damage a second. More CDR = More Q + more R which >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> overpriced crappy damage aura. FH scales incredibly well into the late-game with the -ASPD aura, extra mana and CDR

Your arguement of 'AD carries will have the armour pen to pierce it' is so damn retarded. You're the god damn tank, you want to be focused, if they're killing you then they're not killing your carries so you're winning.

This is the optimal Amummu build late game that I'd go for

Boots (this can vary, not too important)
Frozen Heart = ASPD aura, 20% CDR and lots of mana so you can keep your W on much longer
Randuins = Bit more CDR, HP, AR and the excellent active when your spells are on CD
Rylais = AP, HP and All your abilities will slow (including your tears)
Abyssal Scepter = More AP, MR and the -MR aura. This item is incredibly cost-efficient, iirc only a Mejais with lots of stacks or Deathcap will give you more damage from abilities
Banshees/FoN - More MR. This part depends if you need the HP

This build gives you
+ 174 armour
+~ 850 HP
+~ 113 MR 

You also reduce the DPS of all AD champs, you also increase all magic damage on your team. You also have minimum 20% CDR meaning you can bandage and ult 20% more often, which >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> incredibly cost-inefficient low damage aura


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2011)

Sun fire Cape blows now, the nerf/price increase ruined it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2011)

And because Riot love to overnerf things, it'll probably be nerfed again


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel like they have fucked up the game a lot of the times they did things and they need to make something and let the game exist how it is. I  don't know any other game that gets edits as much as this one and it makes the game scary to play because you can love a character and how they work without them being broken only to have Riot change everything.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I fucking love dominion, played it all morning and it was just fun. For how often I get paired with retards who don't even know the concept of last hitting or when not to flock to a single lane in ranked, 20 minutes is golden with dominion. I'm surprised how balanced the champions are on the map. I feel like because of the increased money generation, games are just more fun and lots of builds seem more viable along with certain team comps since you can build fast.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, that was fucking fun! Wasn't aware dominion beta was up until I saw your post.

Tanky DPS seem like they are the king of the hills. Singed, Irelia and someone else on my team got the highest personal score, me as Orianna got more kills and assists, but they did more tower shit.

But it was down again after my 1 match


----------



## Lupin (Sep 22, 2011)

Well my tank build usually varies between opponents. If the opponent is heavy DPS I usually take Frozen Heart/Randuims/Warmog. It's a pretty shitty job to tank though. When your team loses you usually take the blame 

Dominion isn't out for SEA yet. Still waiting eagerly though


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Well my tank build usually varies between opponents. If the opponent is heavy DPS I usually take Frozen Heart/Randuims/Warmog. It's a pretty shitty job to tank though. When your team loses you usually take the blame
> 
> Dominion isn't out for SEA yet. Still waiting eagerly though



SEA doesn't have a server


----------



## Lupin (Sep 22, 2011)

Uh, Garena hosts it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2011)

Well then, the more I know 

Cheers


----------



## perman07 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Well my tank build usually varies between opponents. If the opponent is heavy DPS I usually take Frozen Heart/Randuims/Warmog. It's a pretty shitty job to tank though. When your team loses you usually take the blame (


What I hate most about playing the tank is the expectations people have with it, often when people die, they seem to think you should have been there in front of them, guarding that one player.

As a Singed for instance, you won't be standing stationary in front of your team, you will be running around being disruptive. As a Galio, you won't necessarily be in front of the team, cause you aren't that mobile, but somewhere slightly in the middle where you fire of your shit. Especially with Galio I feel people have weird expectations as to what I should do. He may be tank in the sense of his tankyness, but he doesn't play like a true tank and damagesoak.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 22, 2011)

Lost my first 5 games,(tried Taric in the first 2 but I sucked, IDK the right build for him), the rest I played with Cho-Gat and also with him I got my only win of the day.(Thanks to Akali carrying the team)


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 22, 2011)

Dominion is great. And it doesn't take an hour to run a single game.



perucho1990 said:


> (tried Taric in the first 2 but I sucked, IDK the right build for him))



Start Sapphire Crystal and pots. Build into Catalyst ASAP and upgrade it when you feel(RoA if you're doing really well early on or BV if they have heavy magic burst). Merc Treads or Ninja Tabi(usually mercs). Aegis is good if you know your team can usually take care of themselves. Fiendish Codex if you think you need to be more active during battles.

Any gold per 5 is nice, but Taric can actually farm via Shatter, so don't feel obligated to get a full set of these. Philo stone into Shurelya's is universal. HoG into Randuin's is for heavy auto-attack teams. Kage's can lead into DFG from a Fiendish Codex(you usually dont upgrade this unless you need the inventory space).

Skill order: R>W>Q>E

Shatter is your staple move. Almost always get stun first, but max it last. You may have to get an extra point or two in heal if you really have to during laning.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 22, 2011)

Got one game of Dominion in so far

Seems like it'll be a nice distraction, but can't see myself playing it constantly

Support is also pure garbage on the map, at least for now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 23, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Dominion is great. And it doesn't take an hour to run a single game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HoG + PStone is core on Taric, you don't farm the creeps because you give them to the carries.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2011)

After extensive testing on Dominion, the following are the best 5 characters for it.

Rammus (see attached screenshot)
Evelynn (sneaky caps)
Teemo (Mushroom map dominance)
Poppy (Murder anyone)
Jax (Murder anyone)


----------



## serger989 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think Teemo is the bane to everyones existence in dominon. I had the best luck against him with my Garen, the smart ones obviously just kited me


----------



## perman07 (Sep 23, 2011)

WAD said:


> After extensive testing on Dominion, the following are the best 5 characters for it.
> 
> Rammus (see attached screenshot)
> Evelynn (sneaky caps)
> ...


I would definitely include Trynd on that list personally. He was the beastiest man in several games I tried.

Trynd is the best duelist in the game when he has his ulti, and cc isn't that big a problem in most duels.

I also believe Nocturne, TF and Panth all are better than Eve for backdooring. So I would switch out Poppy and Eve for 2 of these.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 23, 2011)

Mmm...I don't know about Trynd.

I feel fights break out too often for Trynd's ult to be up every time, which is his most crucial aspect in being a top duelist. Not to mention that though the gold generation in Dominion is substantially higher, the length of the games are far shorter, meaning that Trynd will probably never reach his final build.

As for Nocturne, TF, and Panth:

Nocturne is amazing because his ultimate can cover a lot of ground.

Pantheon is also good because his dominance in typical early-mid games on SR transitions well into Dominion where most people won't get their final build (and where he falls off in his scaling).

TF...is just not viable. He's overall too weak of a champion outside of his ult, which like Pantheons, is not always going to be available.

Meanwhile Eve can stealth all the way to a capture point. Work on it, and if she is unable to complete it, she can simply vanish into stealth once again and ninja another point. Not to mention that due to easy gold acquisition and thus not being farm reliant, she can get her core items VERY quickly, and become quite a lethal assassin 1v1.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 23, 2011)

Fights are frequent, true, but Trynd's ulti is the key to getting ahead. A fed Trynd can beat you without his ulti. If a fed Trynd gets close and starts hitting you, you're gonna die unless you're a Jax who's incredibly lucky with his dodges or a tank who manages to stay alive long enough to somehow flee.

The thing about his ulti is it can often ensure he wins fights against someone who's stronger, certainly if it's 1 on 1. While I've seen pro players ridicule people for crying about Trynd's ulti, there is a definite reason people complain about it, and it's not just noobs who fall victim to it.

I can agree on TF however, have not seen him in fact, that was a weak assumption in my head based on the importance of movement.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 23, 2011)

Just hit level 30. Now the real game starts. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Also, I just bought Kog Maw and is now trying him out. He's a pretty awesome hero. I've more or less gotten a positive K/D with him in every game, winning or losing. His ability to kill is simply awesome.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2011)

I went 2-2 today, I fcking love Cho-Gat, last game I won despite having a fiddle going 2/14/18, and he started the game in mid.

Me and Riven carried the game, tanky dps Riven is fun.

I went 9/1/16.


----------



## Didi (Sep 23, 2011)

Just had my first game of dominion


It's fun


----------



## Lupin (Sep 24, 2011)

Still waiting for dominion. Riven is out in SEA. Riven's, riven's everywhere .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 24, 2011)

starting out at 1383 solo queue. thats pretty good, tryin to climb to 1600 atm


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2011)

dominion is pretty fun, typical 2v1, 3v2 is more common in dominion than in summoner's rift


----------



## Sajin (Sep 24, 2011)

Kassadin was also great in Dominion from what I've seen (and played), his R is amazing on this map.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 24, 2011)

Normal draft rapes blind pick so much!


----------



## Draffut (Sep 25, 2011)

Only got one Dominion match, it was awesome.

Bring it back, want to try some more!


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw a Mordekaiser going AD, im not lying, he went AD, his build was AD Garen-like, it was funny.. he was able to kill the carry of my team but he was vulnerable as hell, my team won that game.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 25, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I saw a Mordekaiser going AD, im not lying, he went AD, his build was AD Garen-like, it was funny.. he was able to kill the carry of my team but he was vulnerable as hell, my team won that game.


There are probably lots of unconventional builds that can work pretty well, but don't get used very often because they're not the optimal builds for that character.

AD-Sona for instance can create massive burst with her passive, but she doesn't utilize her healing properly without CD reduction or AP. AD Cho-gath can get pretty insane AOE DPS with his Vorpal Blades, and a huge Cho-gath with multiple Phantom Dansers who's blitzing around is a sight to see

In general I think Trinity force or Lichbane are items that work surprisingly often for traditional AP-users. Characters like Maokai or Gragas can utilize it pretty well since they have high CD's and are standing next to people auto-attacking after they use their skills.

These 2 items are made for more hybrid-type characters Poppy, Kayle or Teemo (really play none of these, so I'm not an expert), but I think they can work on many characters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2011)

just stack gunblades on mordekaiser

cant go wrong


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't posted here for some time...

What has happened in the meantime:

1. Dominion playtesting - It's awesome; Even solo, without premade teammates, I think you can win.

2. Morde nerf - It's official; He is useless, unless the opponents are retarded. So, in other words, he only stands a chance in certain games, be it ranked or normal, and it all comes down to whether he is fed early on. Still, even if he starts like 5:0, the enemy team justs needs to ignore him and get a QSS or two.

3. My personal score - Meh. Just won a nice 10:3 game with Jungle Nocturne. Previous to that I had 3 lost games, and before that, 2 wins, Jungle Noct and Jungle Xin. 
The two loses in between were Cho'Gath loses. 

So, 3 out of 6. In all 6 I did my job as a jungler (Noct, Xin and Gankplank) - solo top (Cho) yet I only won the games where my team was goo enough.

First Noct game - 7:0 score, had 2 premades with me (IRL friends). Won.

Xin game - 8:2 (?) score, same 2 premade with me. Won.

Gankplank game - 6-6 score, same 2 premades with me. Lost
We lost for 2 or 3 reasons: One of our teammates was bad/weird (forgot who) and the enemy team was rather good, props to them. The third possible reason is me. My mates told me I did a good job, but compared to Xin and Noct, I feel as if I did a bad job as Gankplank. He seems weaker.

First Cho'Gath game - 4:3 (?), went solo top, had 2:0 against Singed, our jungle Maokai had 1 assist from that. Mid was fine, but bottom lane failed and fed a very bad Twitch and a decent Blitzcrank.

Second Cho'Gath game - 2-6 (?), I was 1v2 top against Gankplank and Ashe. FUCK normal game team comps, really. I couldn't do anything. Jungle Warwick tried to help, but mid was failing and bottom lane... TF, my friend, who ended the game at 35:20 ??? I mean really... About 25 minutes in, WW started AFKing. We surprisingly held on to like 50 minutes, until we finally lost, to a mediocre enemy team.

Second Nocturn game - 10:3, started of bad, was killed by a counter jungle Shaco and had to go back once; However, I knew he was gonna camp my blue (at this time I was 1:2 because of Shaco), so I put a ward in the blue golem bush, Rammus came in from top, and after a flash and decieve and other stuff, we killed him and I nabbed blue. 
After that it was gank, gank and more gank. Sona warded EVERYTHING, props to her, Kat was good, Kennen owned Vlad mid, Rammus stole a bit, but he was very useful in tanking and ganking. Their team was sorta disfunctional, Maokai started AFKing, but in the end, we deserved our victory. Props to my team, for once.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 26, 2011)

Dominion officially in saying this just in case

Also awesome new login screen


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 26, 2011)

My my, I like Nocturne on Dominion. :3


----------



## Grep (Sep 27, 2011)

WAD said:


> just stack gunblades on mordekaiser
> 
> cant go wrong



This. 

Also WAD can confirm that I am pro with Garen now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> This.
> 
> Also WAD can confirm that I am pro with Garen now



when we gonna play again fgt


----------



## Lupin (Sep 27, 2011)

Nocturne sounds pretty effective in Dominion. Hmm. Might try playing him more


----------



## Grep (Sep 27, 2011)

Dominion reminds me so much of BGs in WoW to be honest. In that people think kills is the end all be all of the game. 

This is somewhat true in SR and TT of course. But I was playing a game as rammus and we had 4 people defending our only captured point. I went and ninja'd everything of course. But then 3 of the other team came after me and the people on my team just still went 4 v 2 at one point. When I asked them why it was because of 'the quest man'. We ended up losing and they only had 11 health left. And we had previously had 4 points and a huge lead. 

Rammus is amazing though in dominion and not trying to brag but I was the reason we WERE dominating. 

You just get boots, blessing, and then PD. I want to try getting a FoN for some more survivability though and of course the movement speed. Its insane how fast you can get across the map.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 27, 2011)

Dominion is so ridiculously imbalanced...I don't know what they were thinking releasing this without coming up with a system to separate champions from their standard selves. The mode is too different to try to balance both, it's impossible.

Clearly it favors tanky DPS and speedy characters like Rammus.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 27, 2011)

^^
Actually, I feel that it IS balanced.

Heck, even Ryze is useful. Seriously.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 27, 2011)

You're a moron. The two modes *can not* be balanced simultaneously. The map skews so far in favor of a select group of champions it's absurd.

Just because you can figure out some way of making certain champs somewhat useful, it doesn't mean these other few champs aren't far and beyond a better pick _always_. 

And Rammus is obviously OP in this mode, and he's always been one of my mains.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahm. Sure.

---
In sane news, new login screen. 
What do you think guys?

I personally dig it.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 27, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Heck, even Ryze is useful. Seriously.



Ryze has always been good.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 27, 2011)

I went 1-1 in Dominion.

Lost my last 2 games(regular/normal ones). Man I hate that now with Dominion, there is a lot of noobs being part of normal games.


----------



## Grep (Sep 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Dominion is so ridiculously imbalanced...I don't know what they were thinking releasing this without coming up with a system to separate champions from their standard selves. The mode is too different to try to balance both, it's impossible.
> 
> Clearly it favors tanky DPS and speedy characters like Rammus.





Nmaster64 said:


> You're a moron. The two modes *can not* be balanced simultaneously. The map skews so far in favor of a select group of champions it's absurd.
> 
> Just because you can figure out some way of making certain champs somewhat useful, it doesn't mean these other few champs aren't far and beyond a better pick _always_.
> 
> And Rammus is obviously OP in this mode, and he's always been one of my mains.



What you are saying is true of SR and TT as well though so what you are saying is basically the characters that do well in those modes/maps should also do well in Dominion. 

Not to mention you are overstating certain characters being better in the first place. 

Classic is all about supports (imo), carries, and teamfights.

Dominion is all about tanky characters or more so characters with great sustain, characters that are good in solo situations (or characters that don't require a teamfight situations to be effective), and of course speedy characters.

What you are asking is to be quite honest stupid. There is no such thing as balance between two things that are totally different. 

If a character has an ability that is gamebreaking in either game mode it should of course be changed so that it is no longer op/gamebreaking. 

But complaining because champs that are so-so or shitty in classic are good in dominion is just idiotic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> ^^
> Actually, I feel that it IS balanced.
> 
> Heck, even Ryze is useful. Seriously.



Dominion is all about small battles, Ryze is good in small battles. Do the maths 

Tankdy-DPS rock there because they excel in them.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 28, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> There is no such thing as balance between two things that are totally different.


 No shit, that's my point.

You cannot balance one champ between two completely different games. Some characters have abilities that are completely useless in one mode and completely insane in the other, and vice versa. There's no way to balance all those abilities unless Riot smarts-up and makes some abilities just work a bit different in Dominion. 

If something isn't done to balance certain champs out a bit specifically for Dominion, then you're just going to see the same 10 champs over and over. It's just boring.



BGtymin said:


> But complaining because champs that are so-so or shitty in classic are good in dominion is just idiotic.


The issue is more the opposite. A third of the champions border on useless.

I don't care about balance _shifts_, I'm bothered by most of the roster being a liability to have on your team. Particularly characters with abilities specifically designed for laning or long games time-wise (such as Cho-Gath). Some abilities need to better scale with the increased speed of the game.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 28, 2011)

I think Cho does great in Dominion. His teamfight is strong as usual and he can defend points well. Just because you're not going to have 6 feast stacks doesn't mean you can't ignore a 300-600 true damage nuke.

Nasus on the other hand may need some Dominion specific tweaking.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## NinjaM (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you black out all the summoner names on the chart even though they are all listed twice on the right side?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 28, 2011)

He sure did. :33


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2011)

gj beating a team that went entirely glass cannon


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 28, 2011)

For Dominion

1. CV enemy team at beginning of match
2. Use a targetted spell on an enemy(summoners work too)
 - Don't press anything after you've clicked on the enemy to use your spell
3. When CV ends, you will move.
 - Don't press anything when you start to move
4. When you are near a cap point, you can click on it to cap


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Did you black out all the summoner names on the chart even though they are all listed twice on the right side?



oops 



Punpun said:


> He sure did. :33



i was tired mk! i forgot this~



omg laser pew pew! said:


> gj beating a team that went entirely glass cannon



As if that's not the normal in dominion.

As if you can build any effective defense against Jax who is a perfect hybrid.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol, Ryze being useful at anything. 

Anyways, Karthus seems like an interesting pick for Dominion. 
He just dies on the middle of a point and he can still defend it. 

Cho'Gath, IMO, doesn't work so well on Dominion, from my experience. 

New champ seems interesting, I wonder how the "artillery" gameplay will work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2011)

Karthus is incredibly useful. On point defense and occasionally point capture interruption with his ult (on multiple people, while of course, doing his insane damage).

Karthus is one of my more go to AP mages for pubstomping so yeah, he's a solid pick.

Another highly underrated pick is Ashe defense.

Arrows across map of course, but volley spam is highly underrated node defense, you just chill in the back of the point and kite in an out with volleys and if they aggro you, they'll take tower hits. Run exhaust and you're gold.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 28, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Lol, Ryze being useful at anything.



Build tanky; Deal ridiculous amounts of damage. So useless, right? He rapes so many people out of lane. In fact, he can beat Caitlyn, Morgana, and Urgot in lane, and those are some of the best laners in the game.

He's extremely powerful in Dominion as well. All those Akali, Jax, Tryndamere, and Rammus picks get blown up by Ryze. He can go bot and push it like crazy(and kill the enemy bot, too) or go top and win teamfights with constant DPS and a snare.


Also, Kayle is imba in Dominion. I've also taken a liking to Fiddle with all the melee champs being played. Both of these characters win 1v1s and small skirmishes.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 28, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> Lol, Ryze being useful at anything.
> 
> Anyways, Karthus seems like an interesting pick for Dominion.
> He just dies on the middle of a point and he can still defend it.
> ...


Ryze can be hard to fit correctly into a team. He will lose most mid duels against characters like Brand, Annie, Orianna, Morgana (the typical mid picks nowadays I mean) because of either range (against most AP carries) or burst.

However, if you can fit him into a lane he won't lose, he scales incredibly well into lane game, because he's the only caster who becomes tanky while having decent damage.

Ryze is apparently being used for solo top a little bit, cause there he can counter a lot of champs.

So there you have it, while most casters are mid game material, Ryze is a late game carry.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 28, 2011)

well guys i find this take it with a grain of salt the next champ


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 28, 2011)

WAD said:


> As if you can build any effective defense against Jax who is a perfect hybrid.


I just found my answer to Jax. 

Sword of the Divine 



Primarch Horus said:


> Anyways, Karthus seems like an interesting pick for Dominion.


He's bad. The ult has too long a cooldown (meanwhile respawn is super-quick) and he gets picked off too easy. That's the case with most of the mages. They can spike a kill or two and then they're useless for 1-3 minutes. Kills are too inconsequential for them to be worth it.



Primarch Horus said:


> Cho'Gath, IMO, doesn't work so well on Dominion, from my experience.


A tiny Cho'Gath is like a sloth with a giant target on his head. 



Chemistry said:


> [Ryze] can beat Morgana in lane...


I dare you to lane against me... 



vanhellsing said:


> well guys i find this take it with a grain of salt the next champ


Seems official enough. lol nine-tailed fox champ w/ swirly ball energy attack, where'd they get that idea? 



_Hope her ult is a sexy jutsu..._


----------



## Nakor (Sep 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Seems official enough. lol nine-tailed fox champ w/ swirly ball energy attack, where'd they get that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> _Hope her ult is a sexy jutsu..._



Seriously. My first thought after seeing it was, how lame.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I dare you to lane against me...



Ryze is constant DPS; Morgana is burst. Of course Ryze is going to win, spell shield or not. It's going to come down to you using your pool to farm and stay in the lane.

Also, laning against any of you here wouldn't be a "dare" to me. It would be a joke.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 28, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Ryze is constant DPS; Morgana is burst. Of course Ryze is going to win, spell shield or not. It's going to come down to you using your pool to farm and stay in the lane.
> 
> Also, laning against any of you here wouldn't be a "dare" to me. It would be a joke.


Ryze would lose cause of range, spellvamp and Morg's shield. Burst or dps has nothing to do with it. Ryze has better team fighting capabilities later on, but Morgana is an anti-caster in lane. Ryze's only advantage is not requiring LOS, but a Morg playing defensive using her pool to zone can get around that.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 28, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Ryze would lose cause of range, spellvamp and Morg's shield. Burst or dps has nothing to do with it. Ryze has better team fighting capabilities later on, but Morgana is an anti-caster in lane. Ryze's only advantage is not requiring LOS, but a Morg playing defensive using her pool to zone can get around that.



^ That. Perfectly said.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2011)

im not even sure id say ryze has better team fighting capacities

maybe in terms of damage output, yeah

but dark binding initiates are ridiculous

soul shackles is ridiculous

and black shield is the queen of ridiculous

there's a reason morgana is a must ban @ high elo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Ryze would lose cause of range, spellvamp and Morg's shield. Burst or dps has nothing to do with it. *Ryze has better team fighting capabilities later on*, but Morgana is an anti-caster in lane. Ryze's only advantage is not requiring LOS, but a Morg playing defensive using her pool to zone can get around that.



What? Ryze has a tiny fraction of the team fighting capabilities of Morgana. 

Unless you think his little spell flux can compare with her ult + pool


----------



## perman07 (Sep 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> im not even sure id say ryze has better team fighting capacities
> 
> maybe in terms of damage output, yeah
> 
> ...


Hehe, you might be right The thing I find though is that if your ulti is on cd, you find yourself standing meekly around not doing a lot except firing a binding and putting a pool down now and again, she has very low dps. And you might even miss your bindings, which means you failed in the only damage you can bring except your pool. Ryze on the other hand hits every snare and is constantly busting out dps.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2011)

While true and all, Morgana is sort of an AP Support, similar to Lux, but her ratios and potential nukes are too good (as well as being completely item dependant) to pass up building her as a mage. But even with missed bindings and lack of ult (not sure why it wouldn't be up for an anticipated team fight), black shield alone brings a lot to the table.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Hehe, you might be right The thing I find though is that if your ulti is on cd, you find yourself standing meekly around not doing a lot except firing a binding and putting a pool down now and again, she has very low dps. And you might even miss your bindings, which means you failed in the only damage you can bring except your pool. Ryze on the other hand hits every snare and is constantly busting out dps.



OH GOD THE GAME IS ONLY WON BY DEEEEEEEEPPPSSSS

I MUST STACK MY PHANTOM DANCERS SO I CAN DEEEEEEEEPPPSS


----------



## Nakor (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you guys play Taric at all?

I've played him like 4 games in a row and won them all. I had good overall scores for all of them too. My best was 3/1/15 and my worst was 0/2/11. I typically have the most assists. Yet, I've had people ask my why I'm' Taric because he sucks at leveling and earning money. With the right build and tactics, I don't seem to have either issue.


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Seems official enough. lol nine-tailed fox champ w/ swirly ball energy attack, where'd they get that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> _Hope her ult is a sexy jutsu..._



seems to me she's gonna be a orianna and brand mixture 

love playing taric as long as i have a competent team. it isn't worth it to play him if your team sucks


----------



## Sajin (Sep 29, 2011)

Fox champion sounds like an insta-buy to me 




Primarch Horus said:


> 2. Morde nerf - It's official; He is useless, unless the opponents are retarded. So, in other words, he only stands a chance in certain games, be it ranked or normal, and it all comes down to whether he is fed early on. Still, even if he starts like 5:0, the enemy team justs needs to ignore him and get a QSS or two.



Also I disagree with this completely, unless your elo is gold/plat level which games I cant judge just yet.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't like Taric post buff/nerf/rework/whatever it was myself. His ulti just isn't as cool anymore, he felt more tanky before when you could turn on ulti when you're in danger. Which fits him, cause he's supposed to be in the thick of it unlike other supports.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 29, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Hehe, you might be right The thing I find though is that if your ulti is on cd, you find yourself standing meekly around not doing a lot except firing a binding and putting a pool down now and again, she has very low dps. And you might even miss your bindings, which means you failed in the only damage you can bring except your pool. Ryze on the other hand hits every snare and is constantly busting out dps.



1.) Don't miss bindings.
2.) You don't ever attack in a team fight, you're way in the back unless you're ult'ing or positioning for bind.
3.) You should be eagle-eyeing who to shield at all times. Those are _huge _in team-fights if you block some important CC and/or clutch-save an ally.

But the real difference between a Morg and a Ryze is Morgana never dies. Ryze always does. He's weak-sauce, just one of the glass cannon spikers who get blown away after every attempted kill. Morg is ungankable and generally will have the lowest D's on the team. 

Support your team by not feeding!


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 29, 2011)

@Sajin
Nope, not really, I am just an average ranked player. 
And, no offense, but _I am correct_. It doesn't even depend on your opinion, it's fact, lol. 

One of the few things that I can say are fact in LoL, right now, actually.

WTH, new champion?
She looks gorgeous, I hope that they don't change the art.
Then again... Riot is back to their "aesthetically perfect, sexy scantily clad" female champions, lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 29, 2011)

ryze is a glass cannon? with 2500 health, 150-200 armor, 150-200 mr, and some added buffs(20% reduc in AS aura, spell shield, etc)?

hurr durr


----------



## perman07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, you don't sound like you know Ryze at all if you call him a glass cannon nmaster, he's the tankiest caster there is after most typical end builds. Factor in that he has good damage and maybe even spell vamp, and you have a guy that can be insanely hard to kill at times. Had a dominion round where I got a double kill from 3 people who attacked me, and then the 3rd died when team mates came to help, I survived (this can only happen really late game with Ryze's end game build though).

The thing about tankiness vs spell vamp is that tanks typically don't opt for spell vamp cause they don't have enough damage (excluding Mordekaiser), and squishies don't go for tankiness cause they need damage and instead use spell vamp/life steal to stay alive. Ryze gets it all from his builds, and with spell vamp when he has his good damage, he's pretty hard to kill if you don't gang him.

Morgana can only run away or die in those instances.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 29, 2011)

That's all fine and dandy, but I don't recall seeing such a tanky Ryze...

No, wait, I'm lying. 

I've seen Ryzes tanky as hell...
Which does them no good. Still easily killed. 
But Ryze deals some insane damage, especially with his spells depending on his mana, right?

Nope. 

So UP now. Never liked him, but most of my friends dropped him, and I don't see him that often. He isn't glass cannon (who said that?) but he is just weak and unusable right now (which is weird, having in mind the tanky meta).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2011)

Taric is ridiculous, especially when laning with Caitlyn. God, what a laning combo.

I think I'll just ban Caitlyn on my first picks from now on. She out AD carries my teams' AD carries all the time.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ryze will hands down beat almost any caster 1 on 1 late game with the right build, most other casters fall off late game.

In a game where dominant laning create fed carries however, this doesn't always mean much cause he's probably one of the weaker laners among casters.

I listen to those Elementz tier lists, and he can explain it better than me:

Go to 2:10 to listen to him about Ryze.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 29, 2011)

I've rarely heard anything good come out from Elementz's lists.

Maybe, just maybe regarding Ranked, yeah, he knows some stuff...
But he knows nothing about normals and what happens in them.


----------



## Sajin (Sep 29, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> @Sajin
> Nope, not really, I am just an average ranked player.
> And, no offense, but _I am correct_. It doesn't even depend on your opinion, it's fact, lol.
> 
> One of the few things that I can say are fact in LoL, right now, actually.



No it's not a fact  I'm also an average player and Morde is my second most used character after Noc, I can say his laning power got hit indeed but I still manage to do just fine against most characters on mid lane if I go defensive (Morgana, Ezreal, etc etc), I havent had a really bad matchup besides Urgot and maybe Fiddlesticks though I suppose laning vs Brand or Malzahar would be unpleasant. Still, if you make it past the laning stage, Morde will still be a beast in teamfights who can deal a lot of damage even without his ult and I often get double/triple/quadra kills when the enemy team decides to ignore me and go for someone else first.

Ryze I didnt think highly of, and neither did I meet (m)any relatively good Ryze players on my level, but he's used quite often in tournament play atm so as far as I know he's very viable.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 29, 2011)

You are aware ryze is built of mana now, right?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> I've rarely heard anything good come out from Elementz's lists.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe regarding Ranked, yeah, he knows some stuff...
> But he knows nothing about normals and what happens in them.


Ranked and normals aren't unrelated. OP characters are OP no matter what mode (though some fit better in team play, while others are more pub stompers, but still), and I think his tier lists are pretty accurate. Seeing as how it's the most recognized one in the entire lol-community, I reckon he knows his stuff better than you, no offense.

Not that he doesn't have champions wrong from time to time, but generally you get a good idea of the trends from reading his site.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm with Sajin on his Morde opinion.



Goova said:


> ryze is a glass cannon? with 2500 health, 150-200 armor, 150-200 mr, and some added buffs(20% reduc in AS aura, spell shield, etc)?


I'm not looking at stats, I'm looking about every single game I play against a Ryze. I enemies reach him, he gets completely owned (as do many casters admittedly). He gets one chance to get a free kill if the person doesn't realize his damage output, but usually dies immediately afterwards if they were prepared for the burst or have a teammate.



Primarch Horus said:


> I've seen Ryzes tanky as hell...
> Which does them no good. Still easily killed.


This is my experience, don't ask me why.


It may very well be that all <1500 elo Ryze players completely suck, but this isn't Starcraft so I don't take the pro scene seriously.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 29, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I'm with Sajin on his Morde opinion.
> 
> I'm not looking at stats, I'm looking about every single game I play against a Ryze. I enemies reach him, he gets completely owned (as do many casters admittedly). He gets one chance to get a free kill if the person doesn't realize his damage output, but usually dies immediately afterwards if they were prepared for the burst or have a teammate.
> 
> ...



His core items are Frozen Heart and Banshees, sometimes a RoA as well. He is not glass cannon in the slightest unless you think tanky-dps are glass cannon as well

I've also been in a game with Chauster and bigfatlp at the beginning of preseason, they are vastly different from randoom solo queues.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2011)

the problem with ryze is that he is completed rune dependant due to his mana scaling not ability power

so your standard mage pages for runes will not be optimal for his laning phase, as it is, ryze is still relatively weak against most caster matchups, not min/maxing him correctly will cause you to be that much weaker and prone to feeding, or at best, not being able to pressure ur solo lane enough to the point where you can get a kill or farm efficiently

in my opinion, ryze is a situational counterpick


----------



## perman07 (Sep 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> the problem with ryze is that he is completed rune dependant due to his mana scaling not ability power
> 
> so your standard mage pages for runes will not be optimal for his laning phase, as it is, ryze is still relatively weak against most caster matchups, not min/maxing him correctly will cause you to be that much weaker and prone to feeding, or at best, not being able to pressure ur solo lane enough to the point where you can get a kill or farm efficiently
> 
> in my opinion, ryze is a situational counterpick


You don't have to have completely ridiculous runes for him to work. Normal mpen reds, maybe some flat mana regen yellows that are normal for casters anyway.

For blues, some would opt for either mana, or mana/lvl which would be something that you would ONLY use for Ryze. However, some cooldown blues can be good for him cause he should hit the 40 mark, and some opt for having Strength of spirit to get some good health regen to utilize his insane mana reserves for health regen instead of the CD reduction on top of the utility tree (1% of his 3-4k mana at endgame will give you 30-40 hp5, which is equivalent regen to a Force of Nature). I use 9/7/14 on him or something like that.

If you go for the traditional 9/0/21 caster spec however, you only need 2% CD reduction to hit the full 40 (assuming you get frozen heart of course).


Some blues that work on everyone can work then, like magic resistance per level for instance.

Quints are pretty optional, I like some speed runes on him.


----------



## fraj (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been playing this for about a month or so, I play Malzahar and I think I am quite decent at playing him. Although I am trying out Jarvan but it is so god damn hard to go from being ranged to melee since I am quite used to exiting battle when I know I'm in trouble but with melee I dont know my threshold.

But awesome game, definitely worth the waste of time


----------



## perman07 (Sep 30, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I've been playing this for about a month or so, I play Malzahar and I think I am quite decent at playing him. Although I am trying out Jarvan but it is so god damn hard to go from being ranged to melee since I am quite used to exiting battle when I know I'm in trouble but with melee I dont know my threshold.
> 
> But awesome game, definitely worth the waste of time


I recommend Singed in that case. Fleeing is never wrong with him


----------



## fraj (Sep 30, 2011)

No, its not that I just flee whenever I see a fight. I gotta get used to understand how much punishment I can take as a melee champion before I know I can survive. I guess it will come with practice, so far I've ruined games by using my ult wrongly. Ill get there


----------



## Sajin (Sep 30, 2011)

I think Jarvan actually has a pretty decent escape mechanism with E + Q provided your cooldowns are up, so he's better than most melee chars in that regard. 

Also just got ranked at 1300 elo, I suck


----------



## fraj (Sep 30, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I think Jarvan actually has a pretty decent escape mechanism with E + Q provided your cooldowns are up, so he's better than most melee chars in that regard.
> 
> Also just got ranked at 1300 elo, I suck



I havent quite played ranked yet, I will do once I get better at the current meta game. Although I am not too sure if malzahar is good in ranked games


----------



## perman07 (Sep 30, 2011)

frajosg said:


> No, its not that I just flee whenever I see a fight. I gotta get used to understand how much punishment I can take as a melee champion before I know I can survive. I guess it will come with practice, so far I've ruined games by using my ult wrongly. Ill get there


My comment was in jest, but I believe Singed actually can be a good character to learn this with because half of the time you are in a form of retreat, so long as they are behind you. And a simple Fling will make someone behind you they are not.

You will get a sense of when to continue fighting and when to run away with him, and you typically also build speed on him (boots of swiftness, movement quints, ghost, maybe a Force of nature and so on), so he's easy to use.

I have a soft spot for Singed though, the character I've played the most matches with.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 30, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I havent quite played ranked yet, I will do once I get better at the current meta game. Although I am not too sure if malzahar is good in ranked games



Malz is really good since it's REALLY hard to lose your lane and not have any farm to show for it.


----------



## fraj (Sep 30, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Malz is really good since it's REALLY hard to lose your lane and not have any farm to show for it.



i am pretty undefeated in my solo lane, although i make the occasional mistake of not realising my opponent has exhaust or heal and i try to kill them.


----------



## Sajin (Sep 30, 2011)

frajosg said:


> I havent quite played ranked yet, I will do once I get better at the current meta game. Although I am not too sure if malzahar is good in ranked games





Chemistry said:


> Malz is really good since it's REALLY hard to lose your lane and not have any farm to show for it.



^This.

I found Malzahar to be so much easier to play in lane compared to other ap carries (mostly Anivia and Vlad in my case), and his aoe and ult are really good in teamfights as well.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 30, 2011)

10/4/23 as Karth, I really love when I have an overfed Poppy in my team.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhh.

Holy fucking gg.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2011)

lol @ nearly every build there

No one on their team had a good build other than Vlad.

And all the claritys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2011)

enemy morgana had clarity AND heal

like a bo$$


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, felt bad for them having a useless Morg. Everyone else played fairly well, although consistently underestimated me. Someday people will learn you just don't gank Morg. It doesn't end well. 

I've been testing back and forth with Clarity and Teleport on Morg. Teleport tends to be much more useful in the late-game, but the amount of lane-stay Clarity gives me is amazing. It lets me play very aggressively early. Even post-laning, a clutch Clarity has saved my ass a few times.

Overall I think Clarity is better for blind pick, especially considering the incoming nerf (depending on just how much SV she's losing).

Black Shield needed a buff to its bonus not a nerf, it gets focused away way too quick in late game. >___>


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 1, 2011)

Undefeated with Cho-gat tonight.

Last Game I went 4/2/12, and I went into Superman mode to win the game.

Plus I want to know a good build for irelia(Tank dps one), today I also won using Irelia but I got very lucky, I ended up the game 9/10/16, My build was doran shield, mercury boots, trinity force, banshe, thornail and mantle(I was gonna build up GA).


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 2, 2011)

perman07 said:


> You will get a sense of when to continue fighting and when to run away with him, and you typically also build speed on him (boots of swiftness, movement quints, ghost, maybe a Force of nature and so on), so he's easy to use.
> 
> I have a soft spot for Singed though, the character I've played the most matches with.



Just commenting to say Merc Treads are much better than Swiftness on Singed, you have enough MS from your ult+ghost+MS quints.



Chemistry said:


> Malz is really good since it's REALLY hard to lose your lane and not have any farm to show for it.



Yep, Malz is great for learning how important cs is at early levels, considering he gets it so easily.

One of his problems is his tendency to push and in higher level games pushed up lanes lead to easy ganks.



perucho1990 said:


> Undefeated with Cho-gat tonight.
> 
> Last Game I went 4/2/12, and I went into Superman mode to win the game.
> 
> Plus I want to know a good build for irelia(Tank dps one), today I also won using Irelia but I got very lucky, I ended up the game 9/10/16, My build was doran shield, mercury boots, trinity force, banshe, thornail and mantle(I was gonna build up GA).



Check out solomid.net for guides on heroes, I'd recommend this one for Irelia:


----------



## perman07 (Oct 2, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Just commenting to say Merc Treads are much better than Swiftness on Singed, you have enough MS from your ult+ghost+MS quints.


It varies based on the enemy, tenacity is not always needed more than the extra speed IMO, but I do take Merc threads fairly often.

I don't agree you have enough speed though, lvl 3 boots is often the little extra Singed needs to catch people who run away.

More speed also equals more poison, which can mean more damage in a weird way.

Ninja Tabi can actually also work fairly well on Singed, as it's common to run the dodge masteries in the defensive tree and maybe also have some dodge seals (I run that at least).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2011)

I broke my streak of my only ranked losses being when I played support 

Someone said they could play Caitlyn, so I was like "Fuck this. I'm playing Taric. OP lane combo." 

Man we stomped MF/Alistar.

10-4 now. Went 3-0 today. I should be 1600 real soon


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 2, 2011)

perman07 said:


> It varies based on the enemy, tenacity is not always needed more than the extra speed IMO, but I do take Merc threads fairly often.
> 
> I don't agree you have enough speed though, lvl 3 boots is often the little extra Singed needs to catch people who run away.
> 
> ...



Singed already has a lot of movement speed and it's a rare day when both ghost and your ult are on cd. Even without them though, with MS quints and FoN (core on singed), you're still running faster than 90% of people.

I can't justify ever taking swiftness over merc treads or tabi (of those merc treads is standard, with tabi as a counterpick to 2-3 strong auto attackers).

In teamfights, you'll generally have your ult on, maybe even ghost, which gives you more than enough movement speed for your poison.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2011)

Never playing Dominion again till they fix this glitch. It's the only game type that won't run at all for me, in other games everything is smooth and fine, Dominion is just choppy and skippy and I can't even control my movement because the camera is locked in one place while I'm across the map. When it does run smooth, its only until I start attacking someone or get near an enemy. 

And then the game was fine last week, played it in beta too and it worked then.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 3, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Yep, Malz is great for learning how important cs is at early levels, considering he gets it so easily.
> 
> One of his problems is his tendency to push and in higher level games pushed up lanes lead to easy ganks.



Even though I agree, a high level Malz(or any strong player) will be able to control the lane exactly how they want to(e.g.: keeping creep near your tower, at the middle of the lane, or pushing while getting CS in all situations).

Also, recent Irelia technology involves her maxing Equilibrium strike last(at least one point early on), with Hiten maxed first and Bladesurge second. This helps a ton with her DPS as well as being able to keep sticking on her opponents in an extended battle.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 3, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Even though I agree, a high level Malz(or any strong player) will be able to control the lane exactly how they want to(e.g.: keeping creep near your tower, at the middle of the lane, or pushing while getting CS in all situations).



Certainly true, I just didn't know what skill level we were talking about.



> Also, recent Irelia technology involves her maxing Equilibrium strike last(at least one point early on), with Hiten maxed first and Bladesurge second. This helps a ton with her DPS as well as being able to keep sticking on her opponents in an extended battle.



Maybe, levelling bladesurge earlier does increase its mana cost, which may be something to consider. Plus each rank of equilibrium strike gives more damage than bladesurge does while also increasing the slow/stun. It'd come down to play style I guess, I generally stay up top for quite a while anyway and I'd heavily take equilibrium over bladesurge in a 1v1 scenario. 

Plus it's really hard to keep Irelia off her target anyway (with her passive, MS from FoN and triforce, bladesurge and equilibrium strike). Against anyone with a knockback I could certainly see the advantages of higher ranks in bladesurge though.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a big believer in maxing Equilibrium Strike early as well since I like to run attack speed on her, but you have to remember that Bladesurge gets a sheen proc in the skill itself, making it easily hit for 400 damage with Trinity Force and Hiten Style up. Also, the cooldown is 6 seconds at rank 5 and when built with CDR(from masteries, Brutalizer or Spirit Visage, and maybe even runes if you want) means you will be able to get your sheen procs more often while saving your E for crucial moments as well as not having to rely on spreading out your ult swords to get sheen procs.

With this setup, your burst is consistent and insane. Add some life steal and you will be getting 100 life back per Bladesurge. I personally like Wriggle's for easy farming, lane dominance, strong neutral creep control(paired with teleport), and all those useful stats. If you skip it, I recommend Stark's or Executioner's Calling if the enemy team calls for it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone else have issues with the game just randomly freezing on occasion? Happens to me once or twice a game. Screen just freezes for 1-3 seconds, haven't noticed any rhyme or reason to it. I've heard a few other people complain about something similar, but not sure how big the issue is. Gone through a couple video card updates and expected it to be fixed but...


----------



## Rene (Oct 4, 2011)

Either I stomp, or I get stomped.





perucho1990 said:


> Undefeated with Cho-gat tonight.
> 
> Last Game I went 4/2/12, and I went into Superman mode to win the game.
> 
> Plus I want to know a good build for irelia(Tank dps one), today I also won using Irelia but I got very lucky, I ended up the game 9/10/16, My build was doran shield, mercury boots, trinity force, banshe, thornail and mantle(I was gonna build up GA).



Build: Regrowth pendant + health pot OR Boots + 3 health potions. Depends on the lane you're up against -> Philo stone -> Sheen/Merc Treads -> Phage -> Trin force -> Guardian Angel -> Wits End

Now for the last two items pick one of these (depending on what you need):

- Randuin's Omen
- Thornmail
- Frozen Heart
- Banshee's Veil
- Quicksilver Sash

Final item:
- Hextech Gunblade

Skill order is entirely dependant on the lane you're up against and what you're going to be doing.


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 4, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the game just randomly freezing on occasion? Happens to me once or twice a game. Screen just freezes for 1-3 seconds, haven't noticed any rhyme or reason to it. I've heard a few other people complain about something similar, but not sure how big the issue is. Gone through a couple video card updates and expected it to be fixed but...



It happens once a game near the start of the game.  I have no idea why it happens on one computer but not another computer I use.  It makes me uneasy when I jungle and I start my run.  Usually it happens before, but one of these days.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Check out solomid.net for guides on heroes, I'd recommend this one for Irelia:



I went 2-1 with Irelia today, lost first game because I started with Doran shield(very bad decision), then in the next 2 games I started with boot + 3 potions.

2nd game I went 19/1/12.

3rd game I went 2/0/8.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Even after her nerfs, Irelia is just insane. Definitely one of the best top solos all around.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 5, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I went 2-1 with Irelia today, lost first game because I started with Doran shield(very bad decision), then in the next 2 games I started with boot + 3 potions.
> 
> 2nd game I went 19/1/12.
> 
> 3rd game I went 2/0/8.



Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of Doran's Shield in any context. What I do like is Regen Pendant+1 pot for early Philo Stone and boots when I solo top, particularly on characters with strong sustain. But I'd say Cloth+5, boots+3 and Regen+1 are all much stronger choices than Doran's Shield.

But yeah, key to playing any strong solo top/bruiser is just stay in lane farming as much as possible for the first 20 mins or so. I like to run Teleport when I take a solo top, for both being strong early and the advantage it provides if your team wants to take a dragon.



WAD said:


> Even after her nerfs, Irelia is just insane. Definitely one of the best top solos all around.



She is quite strong, but I think quite balanced now too.

I personally like Nasus and Jax more as damaging bruisers, while I'll take Cho/Singed/Galio as a tank for top.


On an unrelated note, Pheonix Udyr so strong in the jungle right now. Rush Merc Treads then Wit's End and make sure to clear your jungle whenever it's up. The speed with which you can clear your small camps gives you a huge advantage over the enemy jungle, I'm honestly expecting nerfs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Yeah, I'm not a huge fan of Doran's Shield in any context. What I do like is Regen Pendant+1 pot for early Philo Stone and boots when I solo top, particularly on characters with strong sustain. But I'd say Cloth+5, boots+3 and Regen+1 are all much stronger choices than Doran's Shield.
> 
> But yeah, key to playing any strong solo top/bruiser is just stay in lane farming as much as possible for the first 20 mins or so. I like to run Teleport when I take a solo top, for both being strong early and the advantage it provides if your team wants to take a dragon.



This man speaks tr00f.





> She is quite strong, but I think quite balanced now too.
> 
> I personally like Nasus and Jax more as damaging bruisers, while I'll take Cho/Singed/Galio as a tank for top.
> 
> ...



She's indeed balanced, but that's kind of why I'm praising her strength. A lot of top lane picks can be counterpicked, but I feel Irelia is the most balanced overall against all the variety of heroes that are played solo top. Whether it be a bruiser, a tank, or even a ranged carry, AD or AP (Vayne and Ryze come to mind for instance).

Also good solo tops imo are: Renekton/Garen/Nidalee/Gangplank/Kennen/Shen/Vayne/Ryze/Rumble

But again, Solo Top is typically the most paper-rock-scissors based matchups at champ select


----------



## perman07 (Oct 5, 2011)

I would also add Akali, Singed, Yorick, Mordekaiser, Galio and Gragas. Probably lots of others too. These are maybe not the currently OP characters, but they can all work pretty well top.

I had a 1v2 as Galio where I was basically winning 1v2, though they were stupid in how much they pushed.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 5, 2011)

Xerath spotlight

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v5MmuMJ2qU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


looks cool although his skin are not great , also that ryze was sorta bad


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2011)

Servers are busy.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2011)

I've done solo top with Taric before. While I wasn't destroying their tower, I was able to get a few kills without dying while preventing almost no damage to my tower. It probably had to do with who I was laning against though. Maybe if I was facing different heroes I wouldn't have faired as well.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 5, 2011)

^Can see that Taric could work actually. It would be similar to facing Nunu or AP Sion top solo, and I've struggled with both of them.

They have incredibly strong zone control; get in their range, and they can damage you more than you them.

People with such frequent, strong, ranged single-target cc work on solo lanes by default almost.

Taric is a support who doesn't become insane late game by having a solo lane however, Sion isn't used much top solo for some reason, but I think he can work top solo, and Nunu is better in the jungle, but even so, lackluster late game (his scaling is the worst I've encountered). Which is my explanation for why they're not used more in this position


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2011)

perman07 said:


> ^Can see that Taric could work actually. It would be similar to facing Nunu or AP Sion top solo, and I've struggled with both of them.
> 
> They have incredibly strong zone control; get in their range, and they can damage you more than you them.
> 
> ...



Nunu has some of the best scaling in the game. His Q is +1, his E is also +1 and his ult is +2.5


----------



## Lupin (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone played Xerath yet? He seems pretty cool.


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2011)

dominion is fucking fun

those super short 10 min games are fucking awesome 5 capture points xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Has anyone played Xerath yet? He seems pretty cool.



Eh. He's...mediocre. His kit just doesn't bring much to the team other than raw damage, and even then, it's extremely reliant on bomb with your ults. If you can land them all, then yeah, his AoE output his huge, but imo there's better picks all around. Especially since his laning isn't really that strong at all. He's good at poking though.

In other news, 4v5 ranked:



Dat Support


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

I went 3-2 today

3-0 with Irelia, 0-2 with Fiddle, now a need a good build for non jungler fiddle.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 6, 2011)

WAD said:


> In other news, 4v5 ranked:
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Support



Stealing kills from carries, smh WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Stealing kills from carries, smh WAD



hey hey i hate the lowest champ kills on my team

also if they said ks, i assumed it meant "kill secured" 

EDIT: 2230 Hours

I just won with the most ridiculous troll team. Double Jungle (Udyr/Shaco). Soraka (SUPPORT RUNES/BUILD) Solo Top.  Me(Karthus) mid. DR. FUCKING MUNDO solo bot.

I don't even know how we won.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh hey 2000 posts.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Oct 7, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Has anyone played Xerath yet? He seems pretty cool.



He was insta-buy for me. After a few games with him I think he was worth it. His range is truely awsome and the damage he does is also pretty high, I don't really understand why people call him weak.
He truely shines in dominion where he's a beast. I easily managed to dominate a game with more than 700 points ahead of the second player.


----------



## Rene (Oct 8, 2011)

WAD said:


> She's indeed balanced, but that's kind of why I'm praising her strength. A lot of top lane picks can be counterpicked, but I feel Irelia is the most balanced overall against all the variety of heroes that are played solo top. Whether it be a bruiser, a tank, or even a ranged carry, AD or AP (Vayne and Ryze come to mind for instance).
> 
> Also good solo tops imo are: Renekton/Garen/Nidalee/Gangplank/Kennen/Shen/Vayne/Ryze/Rumble
> 
> But again, Solo Top is typically the most paper-rock-scissors based matchups at champ select


Renekton is a bit of a mix up. I'd say he's average. I don't consider Vayne or Shen too be that strong either and Nidalee has lost a lot of strength nowadays. She used to be one of the best, but she's just above average nowadays. 

Irelia can be counterpicked, but there aren't that many who do beat her consistently. In general lanewick is a pretty good pick against anyone who's melee (though in a different way than Garen) or who lacks proper sustain.

If you were to ask me for the most versatile solotop, I would probably say Cho'Gath. While he may not win his lane, a good one will pretty much never lose his lane.

Like you said though, solotop is all about counter picking and also a lot comes down to individual skill.



perman07 said:


> I would also add Akali, Singed, Yorick, Mordekaiser, Galio and Gragas. Probably lots of others too. These are maybe not the currently OP characters, but they can all work pretty well top.
> 
> I had a 1v2 as Galio where I was basically winning 1v2, though they were stupid in how much they pushed.


1v2 is a lot more about champs you've got against you than anything else. Also it's not as hard as a lot of people make it out to be. You just need to know how to play it 



Nakor said:


> I've done solo top with Taric before. While I wasn't destroying their tower, I was able to get a few kills without dying while preventing almost no damage to my tower. It probably had to do with who I was laning against though. Maybe if I was facing different heroes I wouldn't have faired as well.


Taric is pretty underestimated in a solo lane. It's just that he doesn't excel that much with farm.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Nunu has some of the best scaling in the game. His Q is +1, his E is also +1 and his ult is +2.5


He didn't mean AP scaling, he meant in the way of Utility. He's right in that regard.

I feel Nunu still has a place though if you want to deny certain top lanes or as a support.



WAD said:


> In other news, 4v5 ranked:
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Support


Taric carry too good.

I once carried a ranked game as AP taric as well. (with his old ultimate, and going tanky AP)


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 9, 2011)

I can do good with Cho-Gat solo top as long as I face champs with no range, plus I saw an Irelia getting owned by Tynd...


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Rene said:


> He didn't mean AP scaling, he meant in the way of Utility. He's right in that regard.
> 
> I feel Nunu still has a place though if you want to deny certain top lanes or as a support.


Not sure utility is the word I would use. He gets more frequent ice balls and more frequent blood boils on higher levels and Nunu's often get some cd reduction later as well.

Fact is, Nunu is a good poker, but in straight up duels, his damage is lacking cause he only has 2 damaging skills, 1 of which is his ulti which is highly situational.

I just find I struggle killing anyone alone with Nunu past the laning phase, but his utility is decent with his permaslow and permahaste.

Maybe I would do better in duels if I built him more AP, but I like having both Frozen Heart (for cd reduction) and Banshee Veil (for the shield when you use ulti) fairly early. I also get a Rod of ages maybe. All I know is I prefer tanky Nunu to AP nuker Nunu, who can't burst anyone down quickly, but still is squishy.

Nunu essentially becomes a slow/haste-bot late game.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been playing Shen recently and I am liking him a lot. I tend to go AP/tank build since it helps my W and R abilities. It also allows me to be a more effective tank since I can actually do some decent damage with my Q attack. 

When I get focused by 3 or more champions, I tend to die too quickly. I think I could survive longer if I better use my abilities. I seem to run out of energy too fast, or don't put my shield up fast enough.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2011)

Shen has massive energy problems

In a proper teamfight, besides your E, you should choose which to use, your Q or your W. Can't do both without running out of energy too fast and then being useless


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2011)

Good suggestion. I also need to make sure I hit with E, since it gives some energy back. I sometimes miss with it and then I'm screwed for the next 5 seconds of the fight at least, especially if I already use my Q attack. 

I wish there was a way to improve shen's energy some way.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2011)

You could use energy runes


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2011)

i find 1 or 2 taunts are more than enough to be game changing  as shen


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm level 18 now, almost 19. I am waiting til 20 before I purchase any runes. 

You mean in a team fight, Muk?


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'm level 18 now, almost 19. I am waiting til 20 before I purchase any runes.


Ah, if you're not even lvl 30, I would forget about the energy runes. Akali, Kennen and Shen are the only people who could possibly gain anything by it, and I'm not even sure energy runes are better for them than the other runes you'd buy anyway.

Good runes to buy if you wonder (to help lots of different characters) would be a set of Magic penetration reds and armor penetration reds, mana regeneration yellows (I prefer flat, but per lvl might be better, taste issue) and flat armor yellows, ap/lvl blues and attack speed blues. For quints, it seems to be a matter of taste. Movement speed quints or hp quints basically work for everyone, but attack penetration or ap are often used for ad and ap carries respectively.

The reason it's wise to vary instead of having entire pages with 1 stat is that they have varying efficiency for the different colors.

This guide explains it pretty well:


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 9, 2011)

Didi said:


> Shen has massive energy problems



Basically why I don't like using him.

Oh well, Vladimir 4 lyfe


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Oh well, Vladimir 4 lyfe


Used to like Vlad, but he's so ridiculously nerfed now, it's not even funny.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 9, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Used to like Vlad, but he's so ridiculously nerfed now, it's not even funny.



Yeah, I started playing at the start of september so I haven't really seen how he was pre nerf, but I hear the nerfs really restricted him big time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Ah, if you're not even lvl 30, I would forget about the energy runes. Akali, Kennen and Shen are the only people who could possibly gain anything by it, and I'm not even sure energy runes are better for them than the other runes you'd buy anyway.
> 
> Good runes to buy if you wonder (to help lots of different characters) would be a set of Magic penetration reds and armor penetration reds, mana regeneration yellows (I prefer flat, but per lvl might be better, taste issue) and flat armor yellows, ap/lvl blues and attack speed blues. For quints, it seems to be a matter of taste. Movement speed quints or hp quints basically work for everyone, but attack penetration or ap are often used for ad and ap carries respectively.
> 
> ...



dont forget lee singah


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, I started playing at the start of september so I haven't really seen how he was pre nerf, but I hear the nerfs really restricted him big time.


Vlad sort of has the same issues as Eve, when he works, he is so annoying and frustrating to meet because of his mechanics that just nerfing the shit out of him satisfies the community.

A typical example I can think of from the past was me playing Vlad mid against Annie. She almost killed me 2 times, but I healed it all back and she just had to eventually leave the lane, and I got the tower. With hextech and decent damage, he could just heal very quickly.

But that's what he's good for though, just wearing out people. If he gets too high damage, then he becomes OP because of his heal and Sanguine pool.

Now however, a Kennen or Akali with hextech will outheal him (since none of their skills use health unlike Vlad), which is just wrong. And Vlad has almost the weakest early game there is with his 12 sec cd transfusion (which seriously should be buffed).


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 9, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Used to like Vlad, but he's so ridiculously nerfed now, it's not even funny.



So are Morde and Eve.

I wonder what champ will the LoL Management will destroy next.

I bet its Akali....


----------



## perman07 (Oct 9, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> So are Morde and Eve.
> 
> I wonder what champ will the LoL Management will destroy next.
> 
> I bet its Akali....


To be honest, all those 3 are champions I dread facing in a working state, so it's fine with me that Riot isn't giving them much love (some champions like these have certain mechanics that make them snowball too hard when they are balanced). My current hate object is definitely Jax (playing mostly dominion obviously), hope they nerf the shit out of him.

PS! Akali isn't overnerfed now however, she's completely viable.


----------



## eHav (Oct 9, 2011)

i heard people talking abut building a tank warwick. whats the point of it? a tank WW has no damage worth avoiding, no CC other than the ulti(wih with him being a tank does little damage) and no taunts or way of making others focus him. whats the point of a tank WW ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2011)

warwick should be built tanky

a typical build id do with him is:

Wriggle's (since I jungle)/Merc Treads/Spirit Visage(can maybe be sold later)/Wit's End/Madred's Blood Razor/Frozen Mallet


----------



## eHav (Oct 9, 2011)

so ur tankynss comes from frozen/spirit's ? i understand spirits, with the + to received health, and frozen for the slow. but building him with banshe's, guardian's etc?


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2011)

ipl finals right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2011)

Both of those are acceptable, perhaps in place of Spirit Visage.

Banshee's, I'm kind of iffy on any naturally "Beefy"/initiating champions picking up a Banshee's as their defensive MR item rather than a FoN, but it could work on WW alone because it might allow you to ultimate-initiate and not be immediately CC'd off.

Guardian's is also good for all around survivability, but it's seldom that you'll die as a WW if you didn't lose the fight to begin with. Also, WW doesn't really have much damage output once he's used his ultimate in a fight, and you'll lose all aggro by then for sure.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2011)

Tanky items should be built on Warwick at all times but are extremely situational. For example, I played a game against an AD-heavy team last week and me building a Frozen Heart really won us the game. 

I also build wriggle's always, and almost always merc threads. Spirit Visage is a must too. Bloodrazor is important, but not important enough except for the attack speed, so I build the 40% attack speed component of it and then focus on other things, aka the defensive items. Being tank/tanky with Warwick is very strong.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 9, 2011)

Frozen Heart / Glacial Shroud is a great item for WW. Sunfire makes him really obnoxious, too. Just goes to show that he can pretty much run anything he wants.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2011)

eHav said:


> so ur tankynss comes from frozen/spirit's ? i understand spirits, with the + to received health, and frozen for the slow. but building him with banshe's, guardian's etc?



I bet you're not even lvl 30 yet


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I bet you're not even lvl 30 yet


----------



## Rene (Oct 10, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> I can do good with Cho-Gat solo top as long as I face champs with no range, plus I saw an Irelia getting owned by Tynd...


Cho is very effective against range champs as well because of his base damage burst being pretty high and range champs being squishy and lacking sustain. Cho his sustain if perfect for harass over time (like Yorick or such) and with his skills he can easily keep his tower secure due to the damage of a Q + W combo.



perman07 said:


> Not sure utility is the word I would use. He gets more frequent ice balls and more frequent blood boils on higher levels and Nunu's often get some cd reduction later as well.


The utility he provides is still not up to par with what other champions provide. It doesn't compare to Taric, Alistar, Janna, Soraka, Sona or most other supports. As a solo top he won't be as game breaking as an Irelia, Akali, Jarvan, Cho Gath, Jax, etc ... end game. As a jungler he won't have as much impact as a Nocturne, Lee Sin, Trundle, Xin Zhao, Fiddlesticks, Warwick, etc...



> Fact is, Nunu is a good poker, but in straight up duels, his damage is lacking cause he only has 2 damaging skills, 1 of which is his ulti which is highly situational.
> 
> I just find I struggle killing anyone alone with Nunu past the laning phase, but his utility is decent with his permaslow and permahaste.


And that's the problem. Nunu is good if you want to shut down people in the laning phase hard, but often times there are better counterpicks. His jungle is so much weaker now as well.



> Nunu essentially becomes a slow/haste-bot late game.


And that's the problem. The benefits he gives is too small. Even someone like Janna who doesn't deal much in damage with support will have such a massive impact on a teamfight due to her ult and her tornado. Coupled with a nice little slow and shield and a global speed buff. 



perman07 said:


> Ah, if you're not even lvl 30, I would forget about the energy runes. Akali, Kennen and Shen are the only people who could possibly gain anything by it, and I'm not even sure energy runes are better for them than the other runes you'd buy anyway.


The only one energy runes are worthwhile on is Shen and even then it's such a small difference most other runes will have the same impact. All the other champs won't really have energy problems if played properly.



Sphyer said:


> Basically why I don't like using him.
> 
> Oh well, Vladimir 4 lyfe


Poor Vlad. 

Nerfed so much.



eHav said:


> i heard people talking abut building a tank warwick. whats the point of it? a tank WW has no damage worth avoiding, no CC other than the ulti(wih with him being a tank does little damage) and no taunts or way of making others focus him. whats the point of a tank WW ?


Tankwick is best wick. Wits end and Madreds Bloodrazor is all the damage he needs. 



WAD said:


> warwick should be built tanky
> 
> a typical build id do with him is:
> 
> Wriggle's (since I jungle)/Merc Treads/Spirit Visage(can maybe be sold later)/Wit's End/Madred's Blood Razor/Frozen Mallet


Wriggles is really not that good on WW, he doesn't need the lifesteal at all, he can sustain himself without it.

My personal build is: Longsword + health pot -> Madred's razor -> Merc Treads -> 

After this situational:

Doing well: Bloodrazor -> Wit's end -> Sunfirecape/Frozen heart/Guardian Angel -> Banshee's -> Void Staff/ Another armor or magic resist item

Not doing too well -> Spirit Visage -> Chainmail + Wit's end -> Bloodrazor -> Randuin's/Frozen Heart


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> Wriggles is really not that good on WW, he doesn't need the lifesteal at all, he can sustain himself without it.



I would have to disagree with this. Sure, you can get by with not upgrading razor at all, but Wriggle's makes your jungle/neutral monster control and sustain almost perfect. For 600 gold from razor, it's incredibly cost-effective.

And of course Life steal is great for him. All auto-attackers want this eventually. This stat along with Spirit Visage are the best ways to upgrade Warwick's sustain in battle.


----------



## Rene (Oct 10, 2011)

Warwick will not lose health at all when jungling with just razor. The only thing he'll lose health on is dragon and he'll still solo it comfortably with just razor.

Wriggles is a great item, just not on warwick because you'll never get as much from the lifesteal as you will get from his passive with some attack speed and it will not increase his damage output by as much as a madred's bloodrazor does.

Also 600 gold can be quite a bit if you're getting behind in the game and jungle is pretty heavy on your gold income as well. I've seen far too many junglers who get stuck on wriggles and boots way too late in the game.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent job, you pointed out what I was doing. Have a medal



Rene said:


> Warwick will not lose health at all when jungling with just razor. The only thing he'll lose health on is dragon and he'll still solo it comfortably with just razor.
> 
> Wriggles is a great item, just not on warwick because you'll never get as much from the lifesteal as you will get from his passive with some attack speed and it will not increase his damage output by as much as a madred's bloodrazor does.
> 
> Also 600 gold can be quite a bit if you're getting behind in the game and jungle is pretty heavy on your gold income as well. I've seen far too many junglers who get stuck on wriggles and boots way too late in the game.



The usefulness of the wards provided by Wriggle's beats the incredibly cost-inefficiency of Bloodrazer and Wriggles is one of the most cost-efficient items in the game, there's a massive reason why at high-elos, some people get Wriggles even when laning 

And someone did the maths, Wit's End actually has higher DPS per cost against squishies by a vast margin. Bloodrazer only won on someone with Warmogs and little to no MR. So it's lol you mention cost when Bloodrazer is one of the most expensive items in the game while Wriggles is one of the cheapest


----------



## Rene (Oct 10, 2011)

Let me put it like this, it doesn't matter how cost efficient wriggles is, you still won't get it on a caster. The exact same thing is true for warwick. The stats Wriggles give are simply not efficient for warwick at all. Warwick benefits from three simply things. Tankyness, Attack Speed and On Hit Effects. Spirit Visage is the only additional healing item ww might need, because it basically synergises with his passive, his Q and his ult, gives him tankiness and much needed CDR.

Warwick's natural healing with some attack speed is good enough that it basically takes an Udyr with a wriggles and tiger bear switching to keep up with it.

Wriggles doesn't advance WW's build at all, it has virtually no synergy with him. Also what a surprise that Wit's End is a cost effective item. Gee I wonder why I listed it before my Bloodrazor when I'm not doing too well.

Wriggles can be cost effective as much as you want it to be. It's a pointless item on WW when there are so many better options.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2011)

Free wards = better map control
Helps farm 
Easier to do Baron and dragon
And as much as I hate to use this argument.............Used by pros

And lol at your 180 there. Your earlier post had the paper-thin argument of "600 gold setting someone behind" but when I refute that then you say IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW COST EFFICIENT IT IS

EDIT: I'm talking about jungling only. If you're not jungling then skip it


----------



## Rene (Oct 10, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Free wards = better map control


Fair point, but it's one ward and often Wriggles will cause you to be negligent of buying more.



> Helps farm


Except WW will clear the jungle fast and safe enough with just normal Madred's. Wriggles simply delays items which could help him more at that point in the game.



> Easier to do Baron and dragon


It makes them mildly more comfortable to do.

A Bloodrazor is also more useful for Baron btw and more reliable end game.



> And lol at your 180 there. Your earlier post had the paper-thin argument of "600 gold setting someone behind" but when I refute that then you say IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW COST EFFICIENT IT IS


Except an item with no synergy to your champion is not cost efficient, I didn't do a 180, I just explained my argument. Derp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure why we're arguing cost-effectiveness on WW when he has one of the cheapest builds in the whole game.

Wriggle's = $1600
Merc Treads = $1200 (You can buy Sorc Shoes or even Mobility I GUESS, but not recommended)
Spirit Visage = $1500
Wit's End = $2000

That's his "core", or what I believe he should get prior to getting Madred's. There's no point in getting an early Madred's because the enemy team won't have enough HP yet to be truly effective. You can farm for these four items easily in under 20 minutes, under any circumstance unless you're feeding horribly or something. With this setup you have a lot of MR, quite a bit of armor, and of course incredible sustain in a fight with Wriggle's/SV

I don't think the Lifesteal on WW is something to scoff at. With his innate insane attack speed, even though you are getting HP back with your passive and Q, the extra 20-30 health per hit (when you're hitting at least 1.5x a second) will keep you up in the middle of the fray even more.

Then you can work on Madred's/Frozen Mallet afterwards, and replace SV if you want. The thing about WW is that because of his incredibly cheap build, he's a midgame monster.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 10, 2011)

Rene said:


> Except WW will clear the jungle fast and safe enough with just normal Madred's. Wriggles simply delays items which could help him more at that point in the game.



Add the Vamp Scepter to the cost, and you pay 150 gold for 8 AD, 7 Armor, 6% Life Steal, 5% extra chance to proc the passive, and a ward every 3 minutes. As you can see, it's insanely efficient. 

You say the stats aren't beneficial to him when all of them REALLY are. Armor, AD, and Life Steal are core components to a tanky melee fighter. 5%+ proc chance means faster and stronger jungle control. Free ward = free money.

600 gold for this ain't delaying ANYTHING. It's 600 gold. You can't even pick up a gold per 5 with that much.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2011)

On a different note, Officer Caitlyn made me play her. She'll be the 2nd non melee champion that I play


----------



## Nakor (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems that every game, I always get one person bitching about me getting an AP item or two with Shen. Don't people realize that extra AP only helps them out whenever I use my ult to shield them so they don't die in battle. It also helps me stay alive with feint.

It's not like I build stupid AP items either. I'm building Abyssal Scepter if the opposing teams has lots of AP. I'll also build Rylai's too since it provides me tons of health. That's really it for AP items. I usually already have RO or FoN depending on the opposing teams champions along with Ninja Tabi's or Mercury trends depending on the other team as well.

I just finished a winning game when I was 2/10/28. Half of my deaths were from sacrificing myself to save a team carry. I by far had the most assists on my team.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2011)

Zhonya's is another choice if the game goes on long enough. If you're retreating then you can sacrifice yourself for your team, E the enemy champs then run around before activating Zhonyas.

Rylais and Abyssal are both great items on Shen


----------



## Nakor (Oct 10, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Zhonya's is another choice if the game goes on long enough. If you're retreating then you can sacrifice yourself for your team, E the enemy champs then run around before activating Zhonyas.
> 
> Rylais and Abyssal are both great items on Shen



Exactly! 

I've never made it where I had the extra cash for Zhonyas. Thanks for the suggestion though. If I ever get to that point I'll give it a try.


----------



## Grep (Oct 11, 2011)

Speaking of Shen, I have this absurd longer game dominion build for him that I reccomend anyone who has Shen (since he is no longer free) try out. 

The build is basically boots > warmogs > warmogs > atmas > trinity force. If you have time you can throw in something else for your last item but it doesn't really matter. I tried randuins once just to be a dick. FoN would make great use of all that health of course. But obviously the build is all about health and its effect on atmas and shens passive.

But with the absurd amount of health and health regen you are basically unkillable, especially since you can catch even more health back from your Q and your W gives you that little extra bit of time to escape or heal up a bit. But with atmas, trinity force, and his passive you do outrageous amounts of damage. I was out Jaxing Jax. I was 2 v 1 against Jax and Akali and took both of them down to about 10% before they ran away and I was at 70% or more. Its not a good build till late game sadly, and to be honest it isn't a broken build until you are in an extra long game of dominion. But if you can finish the build you are pretty much God.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 11, 2011)

Fck these noob teams.

I went 1-5 because I had morons in my team..., I only won because the other team surrendered at 20.

There was a game where I went 10/1/15 with Cho yet I lost, fcking bllshit.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Speaking of Shen, I have this absurd longer game dominion build for him that I reccomend anyone who has Shen (since he is no longer free) try out.
> 
> The build is basically boots > warmogs > warmogs > atmas > trinity force. If you have time you can throw in something else for your last item but it doesn't really matter. I tried randuins once just to be a dick. FoN would make great use of all that health of course. But obviously the build is all about health and its effect on atmas and shens passive.
> 
> But with the absurd amount of health and health regen you are basically unkillable, especially since you can catch even more health back from your Q and your W gives you that little extra bit of time to escape or heal up a bit. But with atmas, trinity force, and his passive you do outrageous amounts of damage. I was out Jaxing Jax. I was 2 v 1 against Jax and Akali and took both of them down to about 10% before they ran away and I was at 70% or more. Its not a good build till late game sadly, and to be honest it isn't a broken build until you are in an extra long game of dominion. But if you can finish the build you are pretty much God.



Atma's?

Double warmogs is fine I guess. You aren't really benefiting much from the bonus health on warmogs, cause in Dominion you don't really get a lot of creep kills.

None of Shen's abilities stack off of Attack Damage. There's really no reason for an Atma's. The best concept for Shen in Dominion would be; 

Boots of Mobility > Spirit Visage> Sunfire Cape > Force of Nature > Rylai's Crystal Scepter > Randuin's Omen 

Gives you great mobility, plus great tanking and survivability as well as decent cooldown reduction. Would probably be best to rune at least 15% Cooldown Reduction and maybe Ability Power or Magic Penetration.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2011)

> Double warmogs is fine I guess. You aren't really benefiting much from the bonus health on warmogs, cause in Dominion you don't really get a lot of creep kills.



warmogg's stacks on champ kills/assists 10x more than per minion


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't be afraid, the Atmog's + Trinity Force thing works on Shen very well.


----------



## Grep (Oct 12, 2011)

Darth said:


> Atma's?
> 
> Double warmogs is fine I guess. You aren't really benefiting much from the bonus health on warmogs, cause in Dominion you don't really get a lot of creep kills.
> 
> ...



Its all about his passive which DOES scale off of AD.

Atmas is a logical choice with that build. It gives over 100 AD with the rest of those items. 

This is NOT a serious build. It is a late game troll build. It DOES however work. You are unkillable and your passive hits so hard it is obnoxious. If people try to attack you they just make it worse. I fended off Jax, Akali, and Vayne and killed all of them but Akali on a tower. I popped garrison, which works amazing with this build when people try to dive you. 

You buy the warmogs second so you can easily get your first maxed and the second will be close even if you don't do much in the game. But if you are even decently effective you will have both maxed pretty quick.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't play dominion because I get such bad lag on it. It's lame.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys. I might have found my new main, and with him, maybe I can carry myself back from the 200 rating I dropped from 1500-1300 and grind ranked again.



Ezreal is real ez~

EDIT: More games for more e-peen stroking. Huk huk.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _bumping with fanart_


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 14, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Its all about his passive which DOES scale off of AD.
> 
> Atmas is a logical choice with that build. It gives over 100 AD with the rest of those items.
> 
> ...



Well his passive incorporates his auto attack, which scales from AD, his passive itself only scales from HP. 

There was a tournament game recently where shen was run solo top and used 2x warmogs, atma's and triforce. He was a great duelist and sustained damager, but his team was killed around him. I guess it could work on dominion, although I'd be looking at going warmogs->atma's->tri force->warmogs. Sheen/Trinity proc is particularly obnoxious on his passive, plus he's not just a meat shield for the first 20 mins there.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone else have trouble with a good nidalee during the lane phase?

Her javalin throw damage is always so much, and just when I think i dodged it, I still get hit with it. By the time we are level 6, one hit with it takes away 1/3 of my health as shen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2011)

Nidalee is a strong laner who you won't be able to really defeat in lane (solo top), at best you will draw with her because of her really strong sustain due to her heal, and once she hits 6, her good damage in Cougar form that can clear your minion waves and even potentially burst you. What makes her even viable as a solo top pick is that for the current "tanky bruiser meta", she will naturally have a lot of harass even with AA behind the creep waves.

As is the case with any skillshot based champions, you want to do your farming from behind your creep line. Be cognizant of standing behind minions (as well as knowing which ones are going to go down) before she chucks her javelin at you, and the most she can do damage wise pre-6 is through AA which will be naturally taken care of by your health potions/level up health.


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2011)

except what do you have a role with nidalee as in a solo top? are you going to be a tanky dps who initiates fights? if not, your only other role is as support

and support should not be taking away farming from the top lane


----------



## perman07 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nid isn't as untouchable in lane after the healing nerfs. I reckon a Jax or an Akali should be able to win provided they dodge her spears and that she doesn't tower hug. Characters that lack burst and chasing skills will still struggle though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> except what do you have a role with nidalee as in a solo top? are you going to be a tanky dps who initiates fights? if not, your only other role is as support
> 
> and support should not be taking away farming from the top lane



indeed Tanky DPS nidalee or "nyandilee" is the meta for her now

insert standard atmogs/trinity build here



perman07 said:


> Nid isn't as untouchable in lane after the healing nerfs. I reckon a Jax or an Akali should be able to win provided they dodge her spears and that she doesn't tower hug. Characters that lack burst and chasing skills will still struggle though.



indeed against those two she will be forced to be a lot more defensive after level 6, and can't really win her lane, but one of nidalees strengths is that even if she tower hugs, she won't lose much CS because of the low collagens of her cougar abilities that really help her farm


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 14, 2011)

WAD said:


> indeed Tanky DPS nidalee or "nyandilee" is the meta for her now
> 
> insert standard atmogs/trinity build here



There's very, very little reason to play Nidalee as a bruiser, there are much better characters for that role.

As for Nidalee's role; it's not quite as easily defined as say a bruiser. What she does well is split push, poke and sustain, in team fights her role is to throw out spears beforehand to just wreck their team. Anyway Nidalee only fits in certain compositions, mostly poke teams, note that a very tanky jungler is required.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 24, 2011)

Graves = imba.

Do yourself(and your team) a favor and ban him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 25, 2011)

Its fcking gay when you dont die at all yet you lose 4 games in a row.

I hate moronic teammates.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 25, 2011)

Sometimes not dying doesn't mean you're doing well. It's what you contribute to your team that will lead them to victory, which can mean dying for your teammates.

If you know your teammates are moronic, then take command and make the right decisions for your team.


----------



## perman07 (Oct 25, 2011)

My take on whether to die or not is situational. Generally, you shouldn't sacrifice yourself as a ranged AD-carry for instance. An Amumu playing well on the other hand often has terrible KD-ratios cause you are successfully getting focused while your team mates dps away in safety. The rest fall in somewhere in between.

Not dying generally is good though


----------



## Lupin (Nov 1, 2011)

> Shyvana, the Half-Dragon
> 
> Twin Bite
> Shyvana strikes twice on her next attack. Both attacks trigger On-Hit effects and Fury of the Dragonborn effects.
> ...



Shyvana looks pretty sweet. The dragon-form was not as cool as I thought though. Still pretty cool.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 1, 2011)

I found him in a bush.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 3, 2011)

Shyvana, the Half-Dragon: the new auto attack spammer. She decimates noobs but shes not as overpowered as other ppl think she is


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 16, 2011)

Draft is 6 bans now! Rejoice!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

I like your name Chemistry.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 16, 2011)

I rejoice over the new masteries. Love them!


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I like your name Chemistry.



oh thanks mr one winged angel. cool siggy/ava



perman07 said:


> I rejoice over the new masteries. Love them!



Agreed to the max. Everything is simply better now! 

I feel that Juggernaut mastery is really strong and offense tree is very straight forward for both AD and APs.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 19, 2011)

Whereas they're still doing stupid nerfs. I mean really. What is the balancing team thinking? Some of the nerfs were completely unnecessary.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm surprised how popular LoL is now, so much new fanart.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 26, 2011)

VM me if u need a tank


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2011)

Volibear is pretty epic.

Personally can't wait for the new Akali skin. Hope it looks awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2011)

Are people seriously still playing anything but Dominion?


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are people seriously still playing anything but Dominion?



I play dominion every now and then.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 15, 2011)

Bumping with Wickd's Irelia build.



I had to make it because every other Irelia build on that site is exactly the same.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Dec 15, 2011)

new chick ahri's pretty fun


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2011)

Started playing LoL. Got to level 10 (long way to go). Almost have 3k ip points,what hero should I get?
I was thinking Katarina


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2011)

You should just choose a champion whose playstyle suits you. Try lots of them out and pick the ones that you like.


----------



## αce (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm pretty open about play style. Twitch seemed like a good choice, seeing as how bad everyone is at low tiers. I play Hon which is why I'm familiar with the mechanics. But I'm assuming once you get higher up, people aren't retarded anymore and know how to counter his stealth.

So I didn't want to waste I.P points.
Sigh I'll just get him


----------



## perman07 (Dec 18, 2011)

As for the viability of Twitch, he works in higher levels too if you're good with him. Just because someone has a higher familiarity with sight wards or oracle potions doesn't mean they will necessarily buy it. Generally, people expect the tank or the support to buy that. Often you have neither role present, and even if they are, they might not play as altruistically is others want them too, and often no one will have it because no one wants to be the one that sacrifices money for the team.

Twitch is one of the more insane late game ad carries if you actually get to farm up that well. His main problem is that he doesn't really fit any role well. At bot, he severely lacks range compared to other popular ad carries. He also has a very slow start, meaning you should probably only focus on surviving the laning phase.

If I were you, I wouldn't spend lots of IP-points on champions though. At level 20, you can equip the same runes people at level 30 use. I still spend money on runes once in a while, getting a complete collection takes long time. I would stick exclusively to the 500-1300 characters if I were you, then you can get lots of runes once you reach level 20.

EDIT: If you are looking for a facerolling noobcrushing ranged ad champ, Vayne is probably a better idea. She performs a similar function to Twitch, but she's actually good in the laning phase too. She probably costs more since she's somewhat new.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2011)

I've started playing ranked, almost got to 1400 elo but dropped to 1100's.... had 4 games in a row where people dc'd and another 5 games in a row with duo queue players who wanted to duo lane with retarded picks like trynd & jax, xin & garen, akali & rumble... and they wonder why they get owned by a ranged ad + support... I was the ranged ad btw (Graves). 
So pretty much practising champs like Lee sin, Rammus, gonna buy Kassadin soon and try to get out of this apparent Elo Hell. But I know that it exists at all stages of the game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2011)

i stopped playing this game after the shitty jungle changes


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 30, 2011)

This thread really deserves to be more active.

As far as the new jungle goes, I quite like it, the amount of gold available was buffed quite a bit, especially with the hotfix to add in the banking system.

I recently rediscovered Twitch, I don't know why I ever stopped playing him to be honest, that ultimate with a couple of finished items will half health teams in a couple of hits.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 30, 2011)

Jungle is super easy now. I don't get why people hate it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2011)

^Mostly because it's so freaking easy.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 30, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Jungle is super easy now. I don't get why people hate it.



For single target junglers like Trundle I can see it being annoying, although I can't really say jungling is easier now, 1-4 was never really difficult anyway.

That being said, I prefer junglers like Udyr and Skarner, who are both probably borderline OP (Udyr less so since nimbleness/passive removal).

Edit: does anyone know any tips for helping twitch get through the laning phase? That seems to be his weakest area, while he has no escape late game I find that you'll be able to drop 2-3 important targets before they can get close to killing you, which generally is a won team fight and often you survive their bruisers/anti-carries anyway due to your team condensing around them.


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> This thread really deserves to be more active.
> 
> As far as the new jungle goes, I quite like it, the amount of gold available was buffed quite a bit, especially with the hotfix to add in the banking system.
> 
> I recently rediscovered Twitch, I don't know why I ever stopped playing him to be honest, that ultimate with a couple of finished items will half health teams in a couple of hits.



didn't they nerf him a while back? maybe it's a few of the items that were changed/buffed that allows him to shine again

and the jungle was always easy. unless you don't gank as a jungler then you are just being stupid


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 30, 2011)

Muk said:


> didn't they nerf him a while back? maybe it's a few of the items that were changed/buffed that allows him to shine again



Yeah, he was considered trash for quite a while, they haven't touched him yet though.

Recently some high elo players have sprung up that main Twitch, which I believe has led to his reputation improving somewhat. His ultimate still does ridiculous damage late game, red buff Twitch is pretty lolz too mid game, between that and his passive he's doing quite a bit of true DoT.

I've been playing quite a bit of AD carry in general, but lately it seems like whenever I start to snowball my lane, my support with get cocky and be caught out of position ;D;.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2012)

4v5 on Dominion? No problem.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 3, 2012)

ok well, Maybe I can shine the Light on this subject a bit better on both jungle and twitch. For one-

The jungle ATM, still provides less gold overall than the old jungle, also the old jungle gave you alot more exp. However it was harder to jungle, and made it so less characters were able to.

So They changed the jungle to allow MORE characters to jungle and lower level people to try jungling. Ok now heres the problem, for people who actually care about this or play this game competitively (I know I certainly do). The fact that EVERYONE is able to jungle actually tends to be a problem, while yes it makes the learning curve easy, JUNGLING itself was never meant to be easy or played by someone who hasnt gone out of their way to play normal games or just bot games and practice it. This being said, there are ALOT of people with the new jungle doing it rarely or coming in doign it for the first time, especially in ranked (where is about 90% of the complaints that come about the new jungle) just wanting to jungle.
This creates multiple issues, for one in ranked games and even in draft mode, jungling really should only be played by people who shine on it.
There are alot of things people dont know, Jungle times, dragon spawns, warding dragon, getting an early oracle - counter jungling (with the new jungle its more of "duelist jungling" you literally hunt down the other jungler, ward their jungle, and leave one of each camp up) - Knowing when to gank, knowing HOW to gank. (Like coming in from the forward if you dont know if they have a ward in tribush or in the normal bush entering top or bot) Coming in from the forward is basically coming to gank straight from the tower especially if the creeps are least pushed half way so you can sneak in behind to the grass, etc etc. Some junglers like to KS every single kill from their respective carries although that complaint isnt as valid as the numerous others. Not to mention people who troll now, going OK YEA ANYONE CAN JUNGLE NOW SO I GO JUNGLE SORAKA asdlkasl;dksal; Huhuehuehuehue.

IN either case you understand what I mean about people new to jungle and being able to LEARN it in normal or custom games FIRST before going into regular competitive play to try it out.
Secondly, The new jungle has created two problems for EXISTING junglers, who have learned its curve. For one, the creeps have new timers - granted the blue/red start off with the same timers, but have lower spawn times, like every other camp. Basically the big minion of each camp has more health overall than the older camps but are easier to kill because they do less damage and one minion gives you back health (not for blue or red). Dragon has a new timer as well, it spawns now every 6 minutes and I think about 1-2 minutes earlier than it previously did. However dragon has alot more health/damage. Also its armor/mr cannot be shredded in any way making it hard for any single person to take it on for their team fast. (lee sin is still relatively good to solo it with though, so is Shyvanna and udyr - and shaco) All these changes left one MAJOR problem to ALL junglers, - WHEN TO GANK. Its annoying if not THE MOST annoying thing to junglers now.
You see if you decide to gank, to help a lane by giving them time to farm, or just by wasting a summoner, your risking giving yourself now a huge disadvantage, By the time you finish this game, IF IT EVEN WORKS - there are camps you coulda gona through to have this respawn faster. Granted Yes I agree, its the risk every jungler takes in ganking, risking less farm/money to get a kill or help a lane. However this makes the point of LANE help ganking MUTE. The minions are worth so little exp/gold as is, so if you gank a lane and fail, or "just get rid of a summoner" your losing even more EXP and gold. 
SO this leaves the OTHER option which is FARM jungling. Theres a problem with this as well - if you choose to farm more, theres the problem of lanes needing help and you being in your jungle to long, waiting to get to 6 before ganking. SO the delicated thread of being able to gank, became even harder. As well counter jungling can seem pointless if you dont know how to kill the fellow jungler or know to leave one creep behind. Which in either case wont matter to much seeing as fast as the jungle spawns.

Lets not forget to mention the nerf to single target junglers - because each BIG minion has more HEALTH all together, while it maybe easier for FARM junglers to jungle, single target junglers have issues or are slower now. Good examples are GP, Trundle, and Lee sin and warwick. While they are still good at ganking and jungling, and their overall impact in the game in general is good, they just put those junglers behind in tier. Way behind farm junglers like Shyvanna, Udyr, Chogath, Skarner, Riven**, and Rammus (depends on how you play riven, she has a hard learning curve for jungle, but can command jungle very well with her AOE if you have the right runes).

Last but not least lets, wrap this jungle discussion up with the other unforeseen problem. People who were just getting into or were LEARNING jungle, from the OLD meta or from the Old way of doing things now have to relearn everything they learned - its a new ball game. But ill get into that another day.

Overall its left a bitter taste in the communities mouths. What DO I think of the new jungle? I think its ok, for me personally, I was able to grasp the new jungle rather quickly and know who to jungle with specifically but, ive mained junglers almost since I first started this game. ALot of people havent done that.

Anyway moving on to twitch, Twitch used to be THE KING - of ALL AD. He was dominant, major attack speed from his ult, his ult couldnt be dodged, (this was changed after a while) and major attack speed from his stealth. Thats all he needed, from that you'd just position yourself (which more than not was extremely hard to do) spray and pay and profit. With a couple of ad items you were god. However this lead to the "stealths are OP" discussion, in which for a while they were - every stealth has had their run or reign of OP'ness. For example, the old twitch, SHACO - omg he was so gay. Having a major crit and HIGH ad, with applying on hit effects from his clone (which it still does but it used to get a MUCH higher percentage of his AD and health, - GA would work on his clone along with madreds and banshees veil. Now Ga/BV just appear on the clone, but they dont revive the clone itself. Madreds still procs twice between shaco and the clone though, but the clone in turn gets less health, less mr/armor from shaco and less overall damage, it also has a higher CD time) His Two Shiv poisen used to allow you to have a 30% chance to MISS shaco while attacking him - His deceive could be spammed every 4-5 seconds allowing for ultimate gayness in juking and allowing people to stack Crit DAMAGE and get a Fortitude pot at level one with ignite exhaust and get instant first blood.
Shaco would have 800-900 health at level one with the pot and about 100 AD easily and his massive crit, would hit you for around 200-300 damage depending on his crit % damage since it didnt have a CAP back then. With ignite exhaust and one more auto attack you would literally get one shotted. So riot nerfed this~ Then came eve - she was the quintessential PUB stomper. However people learned her curve, how to deal with her and she became, in some peoples eyes useless. SO what was riots response to this? Lets massively buff her base health armor, attack damage, attack speed, and over all damage from all her abilities AND her ult. Now she would get back massive health from ult, has huge move speed AND attack speed, it now had a CD as well. (and an instant CD when someone got a kill or when she got an assist or killl) What did this all mean? This meant, quite possibly the GAYEST AD jungler in the history of league of legends, except for maybe the exception of xin zhao when he came out. Eve had more AD and AS than most other characters, more base health and had a spammable Q which proc'd the old trinity force ever 0.43 seconds. On top of all this to boot she had stun from stealth. So what was riots response to this? Lets nerf Eve - I mean LETS SHIT ON eve, but making her stealth much lower, less ad/less health over all and less damage + health back from ult, with a long CD to boot. So now eve became useless. We all already know the changes they made to twitch, they basically nerfed him all around. No more AS on ult, but rather a low amount of AD, shorter AD range in general on normal Attacks and ULT, a capped amount of hits he can do (6) and the ability to completely miss his ult. SO with the addition of all the new AD carries, with massive domination or just generally more health and damage, twitch became cannon fodder.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 3, 2012)

LONG POST CONTINUED -
So you ask, What just is the recent interest in twitch? I mean he hasnt changed in a long long, time. He wasnt steadily buffed or re nerfed. So why play him suddenly? Let me tell you why - For one every champ in this game was nerfed in some way, whether from the new masteries or the items or abilities or just from the new jungle. So this brought twitch up a little bit - The new masteries as well ARE RIGGED for AD' carries in particular. With the MASSIVE amount of armor pen you get now, its insane. But this still isnt enough to make "twitch" viable. VS other ad carries his range is shit at bot, lane with his low base stats and health, it makes him very impotent for the entire beginning of the game vs your average ad carry, which LATER leaves him open to having less or no items to contend with the other ad carry. So you ask, whats the appeal of him? Besides people being good with him (like BigFatJiJi) you might get suprised by this if you haven't seen it already but....
............
...
..
.
the most popular thing about twitch is now JUNGLE TWITCH. Yes I said it, dont believe me watch a stream of a high elo player, playing twitch in a ranked game. With the new jungle, and masteries twitch does massive damage early game, and allows him to roam. With a leash on red buff, and boots + instant level 2. Twitch with stealth and expunge or his W, you arent getting away. Its a perfect way to get FB, and a great way to snowball. Kinda like the eve was in jungle previous but less effective because twitch can still have troubles in jungle until he gets razor. However his ganking potential is phenomenal. So if your any adept at jungle or wanting to learn it, try out jungle twitch. Of course you need the right rune set and masteries

(Flat AD Quints, Armor Seals, MR/PL Glyphs and Armor pen Marks, or Movespeed Quints, AS seals and glyphs and armor pen marks) 21-0-9 masteries or 9-21-0 (going down the armor pen side of the tree in offensive). In either case this is not the only allure to jungle twitch. People get 2-3 GP10 items, gank and hold lanes, with an early brutalizer and wriggles lantern for early damage and sustainability. While either pumping out one of two builds - The TANK Twitch build (metagolem) - Yes warmogs atma's impaler, Boots of mobility, Ghostblade and choice of w/e for last item/items. Or the flat damage/as one.

In either case, Sorry if you didnt wanna read that or if your gonna say TLTR, simple just dont read it.

Id just thought id shed my light on the subject as a fellow competitive player with a rank of 1700 : ) - which isnt amazing I know but, I have played this game for a long time now.

Sorry for double post btw,


----------



## αce (Jan 3, 2012)

Just came back to say Twitch is god's hero when you're playing with idiots.
When I'm not I usually just stick to Graves.


btw if anyone wants to add me pm me
I'm not that good but I can hold my own. Not level 30 though yet


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 3, 2012)

sure I can add you and play some games with you if you want lol. Whats your summoner name, or I can play with you on my smurf either or works.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2012)

I play Dominion exclusively now, people seem to hate it though.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 3, 2012)

Dominion is Eh, Needs to be rebalanced again. Thats the only map where I see 4v5's win more often than not lol. It gives a huge advantage to teams with a leaver (faster leveling + gold for people on the 4 man team) Also I used to LOVE dom, until they reduced the amount of gold you get on it, changed some of its aspects and removed warmogs, which to an extent I agree with, but overall i enjoyed those 20 minute or less games now they just seem longer by a large marginal. Mine as well just play summoners rift for IP now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2012)

I've only ever seen a four v five win once...I was in that team. Its nearly impossible without the fifth man it seems. And the game is about as balanced as regular game, which isn't saying much.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 3, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I've only ever seen a four v five win once...I was in that team. Its nearly impossible without the fifth man it seems. And the game is about as balanced as regular game, which isn't saying much.



The whole games imbalanced but, Im not talking about balance in that sense. Im talking about it being rebalanced as in replacing the old system of gold etc. As well, I play dom alot and ive won on plenty of 4v5's. You get a good level advantage and gold advantage. If you play it out right and control the top point and bottom one, you can use that advantage by literally having levels/items that can take on the other team. While yes this is hard, it also makes it so "disadvantages arent seen AS much" in a 4v5, riot literalyl did that with the map. While most the time 4v5's dont play out as a win, in general Im saying more than not a 4v5 if i see it won or if im winning it, its cuz of dominion. Yours isnt the only 4v5 won in history lol.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 13, 2012)

Yup this thread deserves to be more active.

There is another new champ coming up.

Dominion is so-so, Im using Irelia lately for both Dominion and Classic.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 14, 2012)

found a cool group fanart
warning contains bare breasts


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2012)

Warning? Don't you mean "hurry"?


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 15, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Warning? Don't you mean "hurry"?



well i wasnt sure how tits were handled outside the BH


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy shit MF has never looked better 

New champ Sejuani's boring + suck  - her damage + run speed are just extremely slow  and low -_-;

I love ahri, great mobility but they nerfed her ult's cd which was stupid.

Vayne // Skarner // tryn // Graves were nerfed vayne/skarner/tryn nerfs were needed but NOT graves. They had already batted him 2 times previous -_=

Lets ee viktor, while I love his gameplay his damage his just trash and 1v1 capability doesnt seem apparent. The enemy either has to re low health already or in a group fight to take full advantage of him. His W's stun activation takes way to long to go off (as well the cast range is really short) But his laser + shield from Q are good I guess
Ult is fun to use, but does no damage unless you have a huge amount of AP.

Jax Remake, was necessary, I agree with removing dodge and like the new ninja tabi remake but I HATE that the new jax is just squish tits. He cant carry well into late game at all unless you build him like a bruiser and jaxes kit wasnt designed to go atmogs or w/e -_-;

His jungles ok, but there are so many better people at ganking/jungling than him its not worth it.

Thats my 2 sense on all the new stuff : )


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2012)

mf looks totally hot xD

also my favorite ad carry xD besides

don't know much about the new champ

haven't really played her yet

but played against her a few times

she's like a pure tank with a frozen mallet

keep her away from the carries and the rest of the team would probably be easy


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2012)

When I saw that new champ's spotlight I was like 'OP much'

I mean she has SICK huge utility

Permaslow, which can become really huge too
AoE Stun
And a fucking gap closer

Seems like a fucking perfect tank


----------



## Higawa (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow last time I saw LoL was when it was released with like 5 heroes!?
now so many wow I think I really will give it a shot, more and more noobs Dota now


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Dota is good, but man does playing with that kind of community kill any enjoyment.


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2012)

raging just as bad? i usually ignore people that are just raging on and on


----------



## Rios (Jan 19, 2012)

JimmyVegas said:


> well i wasnt sure how tits were handled outside the BH



They are handled with great care. BH regulars are savages.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

My nephew (the black one) is obsessed with this damn game. 

That little shit.


----------



## Savior (Feb 3, 2012)

I started playing this finally..
Used to play Dota back in the day. At first I thought it was too slow paced...but lately I'm enjoying it more.
Playing with Ashe and Caitlyn mostly...Some games I do crazy good and others I find my team just gets dominated but one hero  ><


----------



## Lupin (Feb 5, 2012)

Shit like that happens a lot. Even if you're the carry sometimes ..


----------



## Savior (Feb 6, 2012)

I have to get used to the hotkeys and such..


Does it take really long to unlock all the champions? and level up and such?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2012)

Savior said:


> Does it take really long to unlock all the champions? and level up and such?



Depends... if you unlock them with RP (and have some money to spare) you can unlock all the champions rather fast. If you're doing it with IP, though, it will probably take a while.
I did the former and right now have all the champions (lol). 

Leveling up... I'm only at level 24, which took me several months of playing a few games a day.
While using XP boosts... >.>


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2012)

Took me about a week to reach 30, and about 3 months of normal play to unlock everyone, could buy like 5-7 champs a week.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 6, 2012)

Takes a really long time to buy _all_ the champions. The 450~3150 ones are easy though. But I'd rather you learn one or two characters for each role, then spend the rest of the IP on runes. That's what I did. Runes are really expensive and all..


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, I have like 35 champions of the 90+, but I have an adequate rune page for every single one.


Also, level 30 in one week and buying 5-7 champs a week? Jesus fuck how much do you play


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Didi said:


> Also, level 30 in one week and buying 5-7 champs a week? Jesus fuck how much do you play



When I played, I played alot. @.@

When you duo queue you keep each other going.


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2012)

You dont need to buy all the runes, all the roles expect support pretty much use a set number of runes. You will pretty much use some runes as bread and better for most of the champs. I wanna play more ranked games and in need of a duo queue partner.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Feb 7, 2012)

anyone else gonna hate the new free week


----------



## perman07 (Feb 7, 2012)

fraj said:


> You dont need to buy all the runes, all the roles expect support pretty much use a set number of runes. You will pretty much use some runes as bread and better for most of the champs. I wanna play more ranked games and in need of a duo queue partner.


I would disagree with that. For instance, there are certain characters like Ryze and Akali who require pretty unique pages. Then for attack damage characters, some do better with crit runes, other do better with AS runes, and others do better with pure ad, and you also have armor penetration in the mix.

But generally, you at least want some armor seals for jungling and some armor penetration and magic penetration marks. Glyphs and quints are more preference it seems often. AP runes generally work on most AP characters, I also think magic resistance per level glyphs are a universal fit if you don't need anything extra on a character.

Of course, all this depends on how anal you are, I won't even play characters unless I have rune pages that fit well on them


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont think anybody would be buying crit runes since the 4% is reduced from the mastery page, you would have to give up so much just for a little bit of crit which will just be useless mid game. Most junglers and buisers just use the simple armor pen marks, flat armor seals, magic resist glyphs and AD quints. Most casters use magic pen marks, flat mana regen seals, AP glyphs and AP quints. If you have these 2 pages, you are pretty much set to play most of the champs. The only different page I have is for my jungle rammus, I run AS marks, armor seals, magic resist glyphs and armor quints.

Come on guys, someone give me your id to add you or something. Kinda getting bored here playing with randoms everygame.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, what server are you on? North America, EU West, EU Nordic East?


I'm on EU West myself.


Though realistically speaking, even if I would add any of you, I'd still probably not play with you because I know lots of people IRL who play it and I always play with them


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2012)

Didi said:


> Well, what server are you on? North America, EU West, EU Nordic East?
> 
> 
> I'm on EU West myself.
> ...



I am in NA unfortunately, EU West is the closest server to me but the friends who introduced me to the game live in Canada and I ended up setting base there.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2012)

Understandable


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 8, 2012)

I saw an Ashe rage quitting in a co-op vs al game because she got ganked several times, lol'd big time.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 8, 2012)

double post sorry, but i need help

I want a build for Irelia in dominion, somehow i cannot win.

I started 15-7 thanks to a friend who can carry me, after that, I tried to play dominion by myself and now im 16-15.

I was using the build I use for normal games, and it seems that it doesnt work at all.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2012)

Frozen Mallet
Atma's Impaler
Wit's End
Last Whisper
Mercs / Mobility
6th item is whatever you want

You need to build tanky towards enemy resistances as always. Consider getting Chain Vest early as you will always be dealing with turret damage(physical) and most likely be dueling other AD bruisers.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2012)

No Trinity Force, what?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2012)

i dropped this game, dota 2 is so good


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2012)

Didi said:


> No Trinity Force, what?



It's a bit of a noob-trap to rush TF, it's rarely rushed on Irelia at high elo anymore. Look at rainmain at the IEM Kievs, he didn't get TF at all

The problem is that you're sinking your first 4k into damage so you're squishy as hell until you get the other items


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm, yeah, guess so. Just meant to say it shouldn't be totally excluded from the build.

I also do build a sheen pretty fast on Irelia since else you do fuck all on damage, but you can build it out later.

I usually start with getting philo stone, heart of gold and then merc threads, then sheen.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2012)

The Mallet + Atma's + Whisper combo is the perfect balance of items that provides you with tankiness and damage. Crits with Whisper will chunk anyone and the 100% slow guarantees that they're fucked. Also, many people do not realize that Last Whisper enables Irelia's ultimate to actually deal damage as it is AD. Start this build off by getting Phage along with resistances you need.

For MR, Mercs and Wit's End are nice choices. If you can rush the latter by level 9 with level 5 Hiten, you will have the highest DPS on the field(auto attacks will deal at least 150 damage). Any more MR and you will need anything that builds off of Negatron Cloak(QSS is OP and underused).

I only recommend Trinity Force if you are planning on building Life Steal. This usually means an early Wriggle's. What I do not recommend are Gold per 10s. They are purely greed items on anyone not supporting. At maximum, you should only get one as you need to be building real items.


----------



## Rios (Feb 10, 2012)

I think they were playing LoL


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 10, 2012)

Chemistry said:


> Frozen Mallet
> Atma's Impaler
> Wit's End
> Last Whisper
> ...



I have to get them in that order? Because Ive playing dominion with bots, and there were times when i got atma before frozen mallet.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2012)

Not in that order. Get what you need. Atma's before Mallet is great.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 10, 2012)

As first item, is better get phage first? Or chain vest?

I tried different ways...

1. Phage and pot

2. chain vest, boots, and tons of pots.

3. chain vest, ruby crystal and pots..


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2012)

Those are both good to get first. It really just depends on what you need. 

Need more tanky? Chain Vest. 
Want to kill people? Phage

Either way, you will probably end up getting both.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you guys think of the new Shen?

I like him so far, last game I went 4/0/23, the bastard can take a hell of a beating, there are lots of people complaining that he is op now.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 19, 2012)

Dunno about OP but the buff definitely shows. I haven't been able to play him yet but I did manage to go up against one solo-top as GP. Gave me a lot more trouble than I was expecting from a Shen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 19, 2012)

With what champ did you play against Shen?

With Shen, I was able to beat Lee Sin in solo top.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 19, 2012)

I was Gangplank.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 19, 2012)

New Shen will be nerfed, his damage and sustain needs to be toned down a bit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 20, 2012)

Rumble can counter Shen, or Trynd if you at first play D, after level 6 he can own Shen.

It will suck if Shen gets nerfed.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2012)

shen's sustain is freaking awesome

like a real tank


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2012)

ninjas <==========> tanks
everything is possible these days


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 20, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Rumble can counter Shen, or Trynd if you at first play D, after level 6 he can own Shen.
> 
> It will suck if Shen gets nerfed.



Play defensively? Shen can easily zone Tryndamere and trade much better until 6 so Shen will have a item advantage. Rumble has no sustain until Revolver, Shen has solid sustain.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 21, 2012)

NVM, I played D when I faced Garen and Panth, 1 vs 1 I could beat them.

Today I only lost 1 game and I didnt play Shen that game...

And I even beat jungle Shen with Shen, Warwick is a good counter for him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

First day playing in so long, my god so many new heroes.

So much new match up knowledge to learn. >>


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, I'm in love with Ahri's design.

So many cool new chicks.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ahri is decent. I hate Fizz though, both being on the same team as him or against him. When I play against him, I feel like his untargetable bullshit messes up my flow completely (as opposed to for instance Vlad, it's pretty intuitive when you can't attack him at least). When I play together with him, I feel it's not easy to anticipate and plan shit together, cause he's just jumping around.

Don't like the latest champions either, Volibear, Sejuani and Nautilus are all kind of boring tanky champions with various predictable CC-kits.


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 22, 2012)

hey volibear is awsome if you build him pretty well


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

What the hell did they do to Gankplank?


----------



## Juri (Feb 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What the hell did they do to Gankplank?



Remade his skin.


----------



## DarkFire (Feb 24, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> Rumble can counter Shen, or Trynd if you at first play D, after level 6 he can own Shen.
> 
> It will suck if Shen gets nerfed.



Nah, no way they will nerf shen. His dmg isnt op, and his support skill is his heal. He just feels op cause he was so underpowered before hand compared to the other hard tanks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

Cycloid said:


> Remade his skin.



I hate it.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2012)

Fiora looks awesome. Can't wait for her to come out. New non-tank melee AD dps? Fucking badass.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

ello Dartyh, long time no play.


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got back to playing LoL, Sona so nerfed 

On the bright side, I have Badger Teemo, so that makes everything bad invalid.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2012)

^You play teemo. Your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 24, 2012)

Darth said:


> ^You play teemo. Your opinion is invalid.



Nobody plays Teemo 

Unless they can spam badger in all chat all game and piss everyone off, then they play Teemo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2012)

DarkFire said:


> Nah, no way they will nerf shen. His dmg isnt op, and his support skill is his heal. He just feels op cause he was so underpowered before hand compared to the other hard tanks.



Except......they did nerf him with a hotfix


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahri is pretty awesome, I love her.

I need to find an optimal build for her and rune page.


----------



## Darth (Mar 1, 2012)

SO fiora's pretty broken.


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2012)

The way it should be. Its always easier to nerf things than it is to buff them.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 3, 2012)

Me: "Hmm why does no one play Malz again? Hes so strong." Enemey rushes QSS vs me, i'm USELESS ALL GAME AS MALZ.

Ugh.

I need to stop trying underplayed champions.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2012)

What makes you think Malz is underplayed? He's actually somewhat viable in competitive play. I do see him played every now and then.

Is anyone watching the IEM finals? M5 rocked Dignitas in the first round. Pretty awesome game, although I'm hoping that Dignitas rebounds in the second game.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 13, 2012)

Swain can beat Mal with no problems, just snare, then q then E. and finish with ignite.

With Shen today I was 4/0/18, my team started losing badly(lost 3 turretts), then the enemy team goes for baron when they were level 11, tf kills xerath, then our team gets baron and we were able to dominate the game(even if in our second attempt to get baron was stolen by Volibear), we exploded their weakest link which was their ashe, 0/9/15, she had bloodthirtier and Madreds, yes those items before infinity edge, lol, it was funny that she had the most assists in their team.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 14, 2012)

Swain can outlast Malz for sure though. Beating him is another thing. Dat suppress at level 6 pretty much assures a successful gank.


----------



## αce (Mar 17, 2012)

Started Rank, went 7-15. I gave up playing ranked, too many retards. I like to play AD, and for the most part we always win the bot lane. But our jungler always fails and either top or mid (or both) get demolished. I can't carry when the other team has a fed top, mid and jungler.

Slightly frustrating. There was also this one game where I picked Irelia (second pick), then the next 3 picks were Olaf, Gangplank and Udyr.

:sanji
Ironically enough, we won that game
:sanji


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 18, 2012)

If you went mid as Irelia, no wonder you won, tanky team ftw, btw who was the first pick?

And RIOT is gonna nerf Irelia in the upcoming patch...., fck you Morello.


----------



## αce (Mar 18, 2012)

First pick was Sona.
And yeah, Irelia's passive heal is getting nerfed. She's still a faceroll hero though. Bloodthirster is getting a buff and nerf. You only lose half the charges on death, but you get less lifesteal. Same applies to Zeke's and Vampiric.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 19, 2012)

Shaco's late game is getting buffed too.

Poor Rammus getting another nerf.

Jax's getting a tweak in his ult, he will get armor and mr once he uses.

BTW I went 1 vs 1 against Fiora with Shen, my q was better than her lifesteal.

edit: I can name several champions who are better than Irelia in solo top.

Trynd.
Olaf.
Nasus.
Udyr.
WW.
Shen.


----------



## Didi (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't forget Riven. You can facestomp most of the usual tops with her. Though Fiora is proving to be quite the bad match-up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 19, 2012)

Morello's comment made me laugh.



> Nerfs aren't about how many, or dishing out "punishment," they're about getting champions to balanced. She's still the strongest pick after 4 nerfs...you do realize how strong she is, correct?



Derp

Oh and Riven and Irelia are like Whitebeard and Roger, evenly matched.


----------



## αce (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, Riven facerolls too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2012)

This is from the LoL forum, 100% agree.



> Yesterday, 08:45 PM
> Welcome to the Leauge of Legends Patch Preview.
> In this video we will be disscusing some of our big changes in our next patch effecting gameplay.
> 
> ...


----------



## eHav (Mar 20, 2012)

lol people take patches way too seriously. there are some champions who do feel like they are lacking and are really underpowered, and some champions who are clearly better picks and of a much bigger use in general. but its not easy to balance out that many champions and keep everyone happy. you still see people suck with OP champions, and people stomp with underpowered champions. + it seems that the sheeple will follow anything they see, or listen to in a stream or in a tournament, and will just keep whinning the same whine they heard someone else whine.


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iY7q6OMTwg&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]


dis fucking vid


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Didi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iY7q6OMTwg&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> dis fucking vid



Heh, this makes me tempted to play the game.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

